# New Jersey thread



## iceyman

Eat away fellas


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Eat away fellas


Got some real heavy rain, thunder and lightning passing through at the moment. Or the wife's in a bad mood, hard to tell.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

As usual, I didn't make it all the way home before the heavy stuff arrived. I might've if the slow poke with Pa tags wasn't in front of me half the way.


----------



## J.Ricci

We've relocated, how the hell is @HeatMiser going to find his way over here? All this gosh darn new fangled technology


----------



## Mike_C

J.Ricci said:


> We've relocated, how the hell is @HeatMiser going to find his way over here? All this gosh darn new fangled technology


If he can't find his glasses (at his age, maybe it's a monocle) I'm sure his wife can read it to him


----------



## djt1029

Mike_C said:


> If he can't find his glasses (at his age, maybe it's a monocle) I'm sure his wife can read it to him


Can she read now? They grow up so fast


----------



## J.Ricci

We're gonna get shut down before the end of the first day on here I can see it already


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> We're gonna get shut down before the end of the first day on here I can see it already


I think he gave up on us.


----------



## HeatMiser

djt1029 said:


> Can she read now? They grow up so fast


Even she got a good laugh out of this


----------



## S_Marino87

V_Scapes said:


> I think he gave up on us.


Took long enough


----------



## Tony_D

Guys we're only supposed to talk about weather


----------



## Kevin_NJ

MJD gives us a little more latitude here. Besides, Icey was smart, he didn't title the thread winter this time, just NJ.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mike_C said:


> If he can't find his glasses (at his age, maybe it's a monocle) I'm sure his wife can read it to him


Easy now, I think I'm older than he is.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Everyone get off easy last night? Some heavy rain and thunder right on top of my house but no big deal overall, wind wasn't bad. The thunder sounded more like a summer day after being in the high 90s, not a more mild fall day. 

Heard reports of up to 3" of rain in a couple of spots.


----------



## V_Scapes

We had some good rain and crazy lightening. 
Now the job I'm on is an absolute sippy hole and we have 38 Norway's coming Monday.


----------



## shawn_

Just enjoying local summer at the beach with waves every week ….. I’m lazy this year I haven’t even looked at snow contracts I better get on it winter is coming


----------



## sota

Why is it so hard to get 55 gallon plastic drums? Contacted 5 people so far. No one has been reliable at having them


----------



## MGLC

V_Scapes said:


> We had some good rain and crazy lightening.
> Now the job I'm on is an absolute sippy hole and we have 38 Norway's coming Monday.


I've got 16ft Nellie Stevens going in the ground tomorrow, it's going to be a joy


----------



## S_Marino87

MGLC said:


> I've got 16ft Nellie Stevens going in the ground tomorrow, it's going to be a joy


I have no idea what a nellie stevens is, but I'm assuming a huge ass tree.


----------



## Tony_D

V_Scapes said:


> We had some good rain and crazy lightening.
> Now the job I'm on is an absolute sippy hole and we have 38 Norway's coming Monday.





MGLC said:


> I've got 16ft Nellie Stevens going in the ground tomorrow, it's going to be a joy


These are the jobs I dream of haha how do you move 16ft trees?


----------



## MGLC

Tony_D said:


> These are the jobs I dream of haha how do you move 16ft trees?


R630 and a CT322 they weren't too bad, later this week we'll have a crane on a different job planting 8" caliper October Glories


----------



## AG09

Any of you guys use the H2B program? If so, can you recommend a company/lawyer for the process? There is so much BS on the internet, that it makes it tough trying to find a legit and credible company/lawyer to complete the paperwork to start the process.


----------



## Mike_C

AG09 said:


> Any of you guys use the H2B program? If so, can you recommend a company/lawyer for the process? There is so much BS on the internet, that it makes it tough trying to find a legit and credible company/lawyer to complete the paperwork to start the process.


I'll ask my attorney if he has a referral, he handles it for me but it's not something he usually does. For the most part I've had pretty good luck with the program


----------



## AG09

Mike_C said:


> I'll ask my attorney if he has a referral, he handles it for me but it's not something he usually does. For the most part I've had pretty good luck with the program


Thank you. I appreciate it.

I hear good and bad things about the program. I know its not required but do you provide them with housing? I have heard some guys do and some dont. Are you fortunate enough to get the same guys back year after year?


----------



## Randall Ave

Just got in from fixing a lift gate, I see our professional football teams did a great job today.


----------



## Mike_C

AG09 said:


> Thank you. I appreciate it.
> 
> I hear good and bad things about the program. I know its not required but do you provide them with housing? I have heard some guys do and some dont. Are you fortunate enough to get the same guys back year after year?


I do provide housing in a building I own and just deduct the rent. As long as you help them find somewhere you won't have any issues. I almost always get them back, the only real problem I ever had was one guy that just went MIA. Never heard from him again, neither did any of the other guys, the police or homeland security


----------



## fireball

Call Homeland Security, I'm sure they could send you a few Afghans this week. Rumor has it that they are excellent with flowers


----------



## J.Ricci

fireball said:


> Call Homeland Security, I'm sure they could send you a few Afghans this week. Rumor has it that they are excellent with flowers


They're even better with stone work, although their definition is different from ours


----------



## Tony_D

When do you guys send renewals to residential customers for snow? I thought it was early still but at one of my first cuts of the day today the owner came out to make sure they're still on my now list for this season


----------



## MGLC

Tony_D said:


> When do you guys send renewals to residential customers for snow? I thought it was early still but at one of my first cuts of the day today the owner came out to make sure they're still on my now list for this season


Commercial go out September 1st, residential October 1st


----------



## Kman2298

Anyone getting crazy quotes for insurance this year? Hiscox doubled my rates (no claims that I know of in last three years) . Does anyone have a good insurance agent who writes policies in NJ?


----------



## m_ice

Kman2298 said:


> Anyone getting crazy quotes for insurance this year? Hiscox doubled my rates (no claims that I know of in last three years) . Does anyone have a good insurance agent who writes policies in NJ?


@Ben/Insurance


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Getting mighty dark outside. Just heard first rumble of thunder also. So much for 15-20 days of mild & dry weather.


----------



## Randall Ave

Kevin_NJ said:


> Getting mighty dark outside. Just heard first rumble of thunder also. So much for 15-20 days of mild & dry weather.


It's real nice out here, cept for the rain, thunder, and lightning.


----------



## V_Scapes

Everyone went home around 1230, now the sun's peaking out, never fails.


----------



## S_Marino87

90% of my work is indoors, but it never fails. Framing a deck in nasty cold rain today makes for a bunch of miserable guys


----------



## Mark Oomkes

V_Scapes said:


> Everyone went home around 1230, now the sun's peaking out, never fails.


And would have kept raining if you didn't send them home.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mark Oomkes said:


> And would have kept raining if you didn't send them home.


Wouldn't be any other way.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

V_Scapes said:


> Wouldn't be any other way.


Thought that only happened to me.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thought that only happened to me.


Wife took my blue truck. Somehow it's sitting home with a flat tire. There ain't 2000 miles on those tires, or the truck for that matter since I put it together.


----------



## Hydromaster

Randall Ave said:


> Wife took my blue truck. Somehow it's sitting home with a flat tire. There ain't 2000 miles on those tires, or the truck for that matter since I put it together.


ST tyers?


----------



## Randall Ave

Hydromaster said:


> ST tyers?


I ain't sure, but it attracted a big long bolt.


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> Why is it so hard to get 55 gallon plastic drums? Contacted 5 people so far. No one has been reliable at having them


Major shortages on plastic


----------



## AllAboutGreen

Kman2298 said:


> Anyone getting crazy quotes for insurance this year? Hiscox doubled my rates (no claims that I know of in last three years) . Does anyone have a good insurance agent who writes policies in NJ?


Lorrie @ State Farm (Glenn Jones Agency) has been great for me for the last 2 years, she cut what I was paying almost in half...


----------



## AllAboutGreen

My bobcat S175 showed this code this mrng.. 

M0521 M-Series Loader Hydraulic Charge Pressure Out of Range High.

im assuming I just need to drain some Hydraulic fluid out or am I missing a bigger problem. 

I checked it last week and the levels were normal, I am not sure why it has gone up...


----------



## shawn_

Anyone got a lawyer they use to write up their contracts?


----------



## AllAboutGreen

shawn_ said:


> Anyone got a lawyer they use to write up their contracts?


we are liable for everything, don't waste your money.....jk


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> Major shortages on plastic


Heck of a time finding PVC lately


----------



## Tony_D

Anyone have advertising advice for later in the season like this? Still not really getting any calls for fall work


----------



## HeatMiser

MGLC said:


> Commercial go out September 1st, residential October 1st


I didn't renew most of my contracts this year, down to 4 commercial lots and 2 trucks on municipal routes. I'm looking forward to what should be my least stressful winter in decades. I'm trying to be like @treeguyry


----------



## djt1029

HeatMiser said:


> I didn't renew most of my contracts this year, down to 4 commercial lots and 2 trucks on municipal routes. I'm looking forward to what should be my least stressful winter in decades. I'm trying to be like @treeguyry


Jealous


----------



## treeguyry

Super excited for this winter, I bought a snowmobile and I'm taking as many long weekends as possible


----------



## V_Scapes

treeguyry said:


> Super excited for this winter, I bought a snowmobile and I'm taking as many long weekends as possible


What'd you get and where you riding?


----------



## truckie80

Tony_D said:


> Anyone have advertising advice for later in the season like this? Still not really getting any calls for fall work


Up sell work to your maintenance customers and consider doing something like putting an ad in the paper that won't break the bank. If you're going to do anything more expensive to advertise the rest of the season, I would focus on leaf season for it.


----------



## Tony_D

truckie80 said:


> Up sell work to your maintenance customers and consider doing something like putting an ad in the paper that won't break the bank. If you're going to do anything more expensive to advertise the rest of the season, I would focus on leaf season for it.


Yeah I think I might just start getting ready to advertise hard for fall cleanups. I tried to sell extra work to a bunch of customers a few weeks back and got a few real small jobs from it but for the most part nobody really wanted to do anything big so I got discouraged. Right now I've only got about 4 days a week of work but I'm finding ways to keep my guy busy an extra day


----------



## J.Ricci

Tony_D said:


> Yeah I think I might just start getting ready to advertise hard for fall cleanups. I tried to sell extra work to a bunch of customers a few weeks back and got a few real small jobs from it but for the most part nobody really wanted to do anything big so *I got discouraged*. Right now I've only got about 4 days a week of work but I'm finding ways to keep my guy busy an extra day


There's the problem. Shake it off and keep selling until you're firmly established, then you won't need to hunt work, work will hunt you


----------



## V_Scapes

Agree with @truckie80 . People aren't thinking much about leaves yet so hit that hard.
@Tony_D Do you own a leaf vacuum?


----------



## treeguyry

V_Scapes said:


> What'd you get and where you riding?


It's an older Yamaha RX1 nothing special but I bought 3 trucks this year so I needed to keep the cost down. I really don't know where I'm going to ride honestly, or who I'm riding with. Years ago I went all the time with the guys I worked with but they're all old married and boring now


----------



## V_Scapes

treeguyry said:


> It's an older Yamaha RX1 nothing special but I bought 3 trucks this year so I needed to keep the cost down. I really don't know where I'm going to ride honestly, or who I'm riding with. Years ago I went all the time with the guys I worked with but they're all old married and boring now


Meet you in Old Forge.


----------



## Tony_D

J.Ricci said:


> There's the problem. Shake it off and keep selling until you're firmly established, then you won't need to hunt work, work will hunt you


If it doesn't pick up, I'm coming for hardscape 102...or 201 whatever the hell the second level of a class is



V_Scapes said:


> Agree with @truckie80 . People aren't thinking much about leaves yet so hit that hard.
> @Tony_D Do you own a leaf vacuum?


Yeah I bought a 14HP billy goat last fall, couldn't deal with barrels anymore. My area doesn't get anywhere near as many leaves as a lot of you guys do but still enough that I think I should have a pretty busy fall


----------



## V_Scapes

Tony_D said:


> If it doesn't pick up, I'm coming for hardscape 102...or 201 whatever the hell the second level of a class is
> 
> Yeah I bought a 14HP billy goat last fall, couldn't deal with barrels anymore. My area doesn't get anywhere near as many leaves as a lot of you guys do but still enough that I think I should have a pretty busy fall


When I was younger and in your position I was a maniac with my vacuum for a couple of years. I sucked up piles for almost every landscaper in town plus my own plus anyone that called. There's alot of money to be made but it's tough work if it's not dry. You gotta be creative.


----------



## Tony_D

V_Scapes said:


> When I was younger and in your position I was a maniac with my vacuum for a couple of years. I sucked up piles for almost every landscaper in town plus my own plus anyone that called. There's alot of money to be made but it's tough work if it's not dry. You gotta be creative.


Yeah I think I'm going to try and push that this year. I might try and advertise for that in a larger area then just my normal maintenance area.


----------



## Randall Ave

I swear, my grass has never been greener this time of year, and it's still growing like spring.


----------



## Randall Ave

Nice out last night. If you use tiki torch fuel and starting fluid, you can really get a nice fire going. Still no beer here tho. Been regulated to cheap wine.


----------



## Tony_D

Anyone see the Sopranos movie yet?

I think this is a valid topic for a NJ thread


----------



## MGLC

Tony_D said:


> Anyone see the Sopranos movie yet?
> 
> I think this is a valid topic for a NJ thread


I'll be watching tonight once the kids go to bed. Of course they were wide awake the last two nights


----------



## Randall Ave

Tony_D said:


> Anyone see the Sopranos movie yet?
> 
> I think this is a valid topic for a NJ thread


They did a movie? Where to watch. I watched the whole series start to end when I blew my knee out.


----------



## Western1

No beer stores around?


----------



## J.Ricci

Tony_D said:


> Anyone see the Sopranos movie yet?
> 
> I think this is a valid topic for a NJ thread


Went to see it last night, I had high expectations and it lived up to them. I have no idea why some people are surprised it's the Dickie Moltisanti story



Randall Ave said:


> They did a movie? Where to watch. I watched the whole series start to end when I blew my knee out.


It's in theaters & on HBO max


----------



## Randall Ave

J.Ricci said:


> Went to see it last night, I had high expectations and it lived up to them. I have no idea why some people are surprised it's the Dickie Moltisanti story
> 
> It's in theaters & on HBO max


Got ya.


----------



## MGLC

J.Ricci said:


> Went to see it last night, I had high expectations and it lived up to them. I have no idea why some people are surprised it's the Dickie Moltisanti story


Literally "Many Saints" but you can't expect the medigans to know that


----------



## djt1029

Loved the movie, anyone who didn't are the same people who fast forwarded the Melfi scenes


----------



## Randall Ave

Western1 said:


> No beer stores around?


The wife would have to up my allowance


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MGLC said:


> Literally "Many Saints" but you can't expect the medigans to know that


If you guys come north, it's mangiacake


----------



## Mike_C

djt1029 said:


> Loved the movie, anyone who didn't are the same people who fast forwarded the Melfi scenes


I agree. My brother in law didn't like it, he just didn't get it he's always been slow


----------



## sota

Since this is the 'Jersey thread...

https://app.gopassage.com/events/brite-nites-2021
been busting my ass there the past 2 weeks, helping get it all set up again.
here's hoping all y'all in the area buy a ticket and come see it.


----------



## treeguyry

I'm afraid to say it, but I wasn't big on the movie either


----------



## Mike_C

treeguyry said:


> I'm afraid to say it, but I wasn't big on the movie either


You can see yourself out


----------



## V_Scapes

Tried to see it Friday night but me and the girl didn't make it out of dinner fast enough. Maybe this week.


----------



## truckie80

treeguyry said:


> I'm afraid to say it, but I wasn't big on the movie either


Shut up you're gonna give all of us with any mick blood a bad name


----------



## J.Ricci

Yanks are ******** the bed. Bring on hockey


----------



## sota

what should have been a 20 minute project (replace switches and outlet in the wall with new ones), turned into a 2.5 hour rewiring hassle.


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Yanks are ******** the bed. Bring on hockey


Curious if Boone gets the ax soon.


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> Curious if Boone gets the ax soon.


Never been a fan of his, he better take Nevin with him


----------



## S_Marino87

My days with NPD are numbered, got an official notice today that I'll be in violation of the city employee "mandate" October 15. My rep says that the date means nothing and he doesn't think it will be anytime this month, but still not a good sign

Funny part is my buddy got the shot a month ago solely to keep his job, then tested positive a few weeks later and he's been sick since but lets fire a bunch of healthy guys and let the city go even deeper down the garbage chute

What a waste. Full time construction again, here I come


----------



## Hydromaster

S_Marino87 said:


> My days with NPD are numbered, got an official notice today that I'll be in violation of the city employee "mandate" October 15. My rep says that the date means nothing and he doesn't think it will be anytime this month, but still not a good sign
> 
> Funny part is my buddy got the shot a month ago solely to keep his job, then tested positive a few weeks later and he's been sick since but lets fire a bunch of healthy guys and let the city go even deeper down the garbage chute
> 
> What a waste. Full time construction again, here I come


There are jobs in MT
A guy just moved here with his family he worked on the Minneapolis police department, the county sheriffs department hired him right away.

https://abcnews.go.com/Health/wireStory/montana-state-ban-vaccine-requirements-employees-79561146


----------



## Mike_C

S_Marino87 said:


> My days with NPD are numbered, got an official notice today that I'll be in violation of the city employee "mandate" October 15. My rep says that the date means nothing and he doesn't think it will be anytime this month, but still not a good sign
> 
> Funny part is my buddy got the shot a month ago solely to keep his job, then tested positive a few weeks later and he's been sick since but lets fire a bunch of healthy guys and let the city go even deeper down the garbage chute
> 
> What a waste. Full time construction again, here I come


What a disgrace, in what was once a free country.


----------



## S_Marino87

Hydromaster said:


> There are jobs in MT
> A guy just moved here with his family he worked on the Minneapolis police department, the county sheriffs department hired him right away.
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/Health/wireStory/montana-state-ban-vaccine-requirements-employees-79561146


I talked to my wife a little about moving somewhere else, I'm sure there will come a time where her job mandates it, which is completely moronic. She works for the medical examiners office who is she possibly going to pass anything on to. Cross that bridge when we get to it


----------



## S_Marino87

Mike_C said:


> What a disgrace, in what was once a free country.


And yet we were conspiracy nuts when we saw this coming a year and a half ago.


----------



## truckie80

My wife was let go after over 20 years as an EMT then nurse in the city. From an EMT on 9/11 to a nurse in a covid-19 ward, to escorted out and unemployed. She almost broke down and got it, but she's got a job lined up at a private practice Nov. 1 with no requirement. This city, and country, has gone to utter ****


----------



## Randall Ave

truckie80 said:


> My wife was let go after over 20 years as an EMT then nurse in the city. From an EMT on 9/11 to a nurse in a covid-19 ward, to escorted out and unemployed. She almost broke down and got it, but she's got a job lined up at a private practice Nov. 1 with no requirement. This city, and country, has gone to utter ****


I have nothing but, that completely sucks. I would have never thought that this country would come to this.


----------



## treeguyry

truckie80 said:


> My wife was let go after over 20 years as an EMT then nurse in the city. From an EMT on 9/11 to a nurse in a covid-19 ward, to escorted out and unemployed. She almost broke down and got it, but she's got a job lined up at a private practice Nov. 1 with no requirement. This city, and country, has gone to utter ****


That's terrible. My girlfriend got the vaccine to keep her job, not even in health care, she wouldn't have otherwise. So many people are folding, and I can see their side, but people who are strong enough to stand up to it deserve a ton of respect.


----------



## Petr51488

It’s really funny and sad at the same time that the other side is basically silent. With the exception of get vaccinated or lose your job. Nothing else is said. Where are all them Biden ( oops shouldn’t have said his name) supporters now? Suppression at its finest. How can everyone let this go on? We’re only 9 months into this hell hole.


----------



## S_Marino87

truckie80 said:


> My wife was let go after over 20 years as an EMT then nurse in the city. From an EMT on 9/11 to a nurse in a covid-19 ward, to escorted out and unemployed. She almost broke down and got it, but she's got a job lined up at a private practice Nov. 1 with no requirement. This city, and country, has gone to utter ****


Depressing. From a hero a few months ago to out of work. Bet all the tiktok dancing nurses who had nothing but free time when things were "bad" got the jab and kept their jobs, because that's all that matters. Not what you've accomplished, those you've helped, nothing. Just that you comply like a good little sheep


----------



## J.Ricci

S_Marino87 said:


> And yet we were conspiracy nuts when we saw this coming a year and a half ago.


Said it in March 2020 and a bunch of people thought I was completely nuts. "That's crazy, it will never happen. Not in America" now some of them have seen the light, and some of them are just blindly going along with the mandates


----------



## Mike_C

Anyone who loses their job over not getting the shot will always move to the front of my hiring list if they were interested in a career change.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mike_C said:


> Anyone who loses their job over not getting the shot will always move to the front of my hiring list if they were interested in a career change.


Still considering adding to our job ads that we will NEVER require it.


----------



## Mike_C

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still considering adding to our job ads that we will NEVER require it.


I've been including it in all my job listings even though according to Biden's BS I'm supposed to be requiring it already


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> It's really funny and sad at the same time that the other side is basically silent. With the exception of get vaccinated or lose your job. Nothing else is said. Where are all them Biden ( oops shouldn't have said his name) supporters now? Suppression at its finest. How can everyone let this go on? We're only 9 months into this hell hole.


Not sure how we're going to survive the next three years.


----------



## Randall Ave

Wife is hunting for a job, applied to St. Clair's , billing department. I told her she would probably need to get the shot.


----------



## iceyman

Just remember the booster shot is coming to save our lives again


----------



## sota

brite nites is turning into a disaster.


----------



## S_Marino87

Anyone go to the Italian festival in seaside? I'm thinking of driving down this afternoon. Anyone who didn't like Many Saints of Newark isn't invited



sota said:


> brite nites is turning into a disaster.


What's happening?


----------



## sota

S_Marino87 said:


> What's happening?


The powers that be that own and run the event have exceeded my abilities to correct their stupidity in a timely and effective fashion.


----------



## sota

also figured out why they were literally melting LED bulbs last night: one of the circuits is putting out 177V !!!


----------



## J.Ricci

S_Marino87 said:


> Anyone go to the Italian festival in seaside? I'm thinking of driving down this afternoon. Anyone who didn't like Many Saints of Newark isn't invited


Only thing worth going to in Seaside


----------



## Tony_D

J.Ricci said:


> Only thing worth going to in Seaside


When you're my age it's always worth going


----------



## truckie80

After the last few summers, I think some of the sleeze from Seaside's relocated to Point Pleasant


----------



## Randall Ave

truckie80 said:


> After the last few summers, I think some of the sleeze from Seaside's relocated to Point Pleasant


I haven't been there, but I know someone who goes to Point Pleasent. You are correct.


----------



## Mike_C

truckie80 said:


> After the last few summers, I think some of the sleeze from Seaside's relocated to Point Pleasant


Unfortunately you're right. The last few years especially it's gone down hill. Just Beach, Boro is still fine - everything east of Frankies is mini seaside some days


----------



## J.Ricci

As much **** as I talk about Seaside, I'm there a lot since I live 10 mins away and half my friends never outgrew sleezy bars - since Sandy Seaside's improved a ton, plus Point Pleasant grabs a lot of the more diverse northerners now


----------



## shawn_

My job seems like their giving an ultimatum either get vaccinated or lose your job it doesn’t seem like they will except religious exemptions….. been looking for a sketchy doctor that can jab me wink wink..


----------



## shawn_

Also I been looking into the snowrator or the orec snow rhino…..

does anyone have any experience with either? I know the snowrator is a very solid machine with a bunch of add ons available . The rhino don’t have any attachment options but the base price alone is a significant savings 

Any input would be wonderful


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not sure of your needs, but the Orec rep stopped by the other day and dropped off a brochure. I missed him fortunately. 

But as a one off machine (plowing only) it's pretty worthless to me. We need to sweep/plow/blow and apply deicers. And with a SSV, SteelGreen, ZPlow and possibly the Snowrator (initially deicer had to be applied after clearing, but the drop spreader might have changed this), these can be done at the same time.


----------



## sota

electrician was out at the farm apparently.
looks like the ding dong that messed with it last, hooked the hot of one breaker to the C leg, causing the wrong voltage to appear.


----------



## AllAboutGreen

shawn_ said:


> Also I been looking into the snowrator or the orec snow rhino…..
> 
> does anyone have any experience with either? I know the snowrator is a very solid machine with a bunch of add ons available . The rhino don't have any attachment options but the base price alone is a significant savings
> 
> Any input would be wonderful


I bought a snowrator before the season started last year and I love it (and so do the guys) It probably takes the place of 2-3 shovelers moving snow. I did not get the drop spreader attachment (which I probably should have but was concerned with cost and def will on the next one) The snowrator was my first try using liquid for pre treating and this machine is so fast and effective. I am considering getting another one this season


----------



## Mike_C

shawn_ said:


> Also I been looking into the snowrator or the orec snow rhino…..
> 
> does anyone have any experience with either? I know the snowrator is a very solid machine with a bunch of add ons available . The rhino don't have any attachment options but the base price alone is a significant savings
> 
> Any input would be wonderful


Not being able to salt with it ruins it in my opinion. Snowrator would be the way to go, or the SSV. My guys are about a 50/50 split on which they like better


----------



## fendt716

randall ave do you know of someone with a 6.7 power stroke for sale have you seen them blowing up with warning in the 2011 2012 2013?


----------



## Randall Ave

fendt716 said:


> randall ave do you know of someone with a 6.7 power stroke for sale have you seen them blowing up with warning in the 2011 2012 2013?


I really do not see small stuff to much, I did do an EGR cooler and some other items on a 2011. I have not heard of them exploding like the 2008s. Are you looking to buy one, or do you have one that dies?


----------



## fendt716

randall looking for one mine 2011 550 blow apart at 32000 miles on monday broke crank 2 broke connecting rods 3 spin rod bearings it just shut off on me our diesel guy said the 2011 2012 2013 are noted to blow apart with warning he said he finds the connecting rods bolts lose or laying in the pan. new crate engine installed is 22000.00 i am sure what going to due with this truck i thougt 6.0 where junk 6.7 are just as bad done with fords


----------



## Randall Ave

I haven't heard of that, but the extreme costs are why a lot of guys are going back to gas. Just my opinion anyway.


----------



## snowpushers

Cummins - end of problem!


----------



## demetrios007

Fendt my buddy had the same issue with his king ranch 550 was his toy hauler. This was about 3 years ago. Was a nightmare I gave him a hand at the shop for a full day paying back labor favor. He had to pull the cab off the truck to get the motor out. Was something crazy for a reman with his core like 14k if I remember correctly. Was a nightmare job he sold it this spring got top dollar for it too. Hes in a GMC Denali diesel 3500 now for the toys. Even if you can find a good used motor which I doubt your gonna pay thru the nose. Idk if you have a shop to work on it cheapest way is to rebuild what you got with the way things are now. Sucks this happened. I love Ford's but wouldnt touch one of their diesels


----------



## Mark Oomkes

My BIL had one that was totaled in a crash. His replacement wasn't right from the start. Had it in to the dealership multiple times and they kept telling him nothing was wrong. One of his employees was hauling about 10K on the trailer when it locked up on him...literally. Screeching to a halt locked up. Brought it to the dealer and they said they would get it started and check codes, he just laughed because he had the starter glowing before getting it there. 

Finally lemonlawed it. I think it was an '11. I don't remember exact mileage, but it was under 15K when it happened.


----------



## sota

so, update on the farm saga.
the panel in the shed is a 3-phase 240v.
breakers are organized in groups of 3.
120, 120, 208.
guess the nimrod connected up to the 208, but still got it out as 177. I can only assume he tied the in the neutral wrong somehow, to get that weird a voltage.
I haven't seen or touched a 3-phase panel since high school electrical shop class, so we're talking 3 decades here. I understand the principles, but I'm so glad I didn't touch that damn thing and blow stuff up.

in other news, in the span of 10.5 hours I got the framework done for the lighthouse top. just need plywood tomorrow, and a bit of luck, and I'll be cutting triangles that hopefully (!!!) fit and make it complete.
then i gotta figure out how we're getting it on the roof.


----------



## V_Scapes

snowpushers said:


> Cummins - end of problem!


Agreed. Beside the oil pan replacement, my '16 has been awesome.


----------



## Randall Ave

snowpushers said:


> Cummins - end of problem!


Cause that's a real diesel.


----------



## S_Marino87

sota said:


> so, update on the farm saga.
> the panel in the shed is a 3-phase 240v.
> breakers are organized in groups of 3.
> 120, 120, 208.
> guess the nimrod connected up to the 208, but still got it out as 177. I can only assume he tied the in the neutral wrong somehow, to get that weird a voltage.
> I haven't seen or touched a 3-phase panel since high school electrical shop class, so we're talking 3 decades here. I understand the principles, but I'm so glad I didn't touch that damn thing and blow stuff up.
> 
> in other news, in the span of 10.5 hours I got the framework done for the lighthouse top. just need plywood tomorrow, and a bit of luck, and I'll be cutting triangles that hopefully (!!!) fit and make it complete.
> then i gotta figure out how we're getting it on the roof.


I should be unemployed any day now, and I can cut triangles


----------



## shawn_

S_Marino87 said:


> I should be unemployed any day now, and I can cut triangles


My job seems like it's activating religious exemptions & weekly testing as of now. Yours isn't doing the same?


----------



## Randall Ave

Cummings, busted diesel. Hey, it happens.


----------



## sota

Well the lighthouse top is assembled painted and installed. All I have to say is I don't ever want to do that again. And the specific part about it was going ass to nuts with one of the trustees on top of a ladder, as we hoisted the damn thing in to place. He's probably a nice guy, I don't ever want to get that personal with someone ever again.


----------



## S_Marino87

shawn_ said:


> My job seems like it's activating religious exemptions & weekly testing as of now. Yours isn't doing the same?


No testing option if you work for the city of Newark thanks to the mayor, and I'm not playing the religious exemption bull **** and legitimizing any of this.


----------



## Mike_C

S_Marino87 said:


> No testing option if you work for the city of Newark thanks to the mayor, and I'm not playing the religious exemption bull **** and legitimizing any of this.


I could use another carpentry foreman - a lot of prevailing wage work. I know you have your construction businesses but I'm just throwing it out there


----------



## gman2310

I know its probably a little late, but is anyone looking to do a senior community. One of my former co-workers called me yesterday and told me that their plow company just backed out last minute. I am working on getting the bid specs if anyone is interested. 
Whiting Village consists of 1048 free standing individual homes .

There are 5.7 miles of road, 171 homes on the north side, 877 homes on the south side, 168 fingers streets, 29 fingers on the north side and 139 fingers on the south side, 8 cul-de-sacs.


----------



## treeguyry

gman2310 said:


> I know its probably a little late, but is anyone looking to do a senior community. One of my former co-workers called me yesterday and told me that their plow company just backed out last minute. I am working on getting the bid specs if anyone is interested.
> Whiting Village consists of 1048 free standing individual homes .
> 
> There are 5.7 miles of road, 171 homes on the north side, 877 homes on the south side, 168 fingers streets, 29 fingers on the north side and 139 fingers on the south side, 8 cul-de-sacs.


That seems like a complete nightmare


----------



## V_Scapes

gman2310 said:


> I know its probably a little late, but is anyone looking to do a senior community. One of my former co-workers called me yesterday and told me that their plow company just backed out last minute. I am working on getting the bid specs if anyone is interested.
> Whiting Village consists of 1048 free standing individual homes .
> 
> There are 5.7 miles of road, 171 homes on the north side, 877 homes on the south side, 168 fingers streets, 29 fingers on the north side and 139 fingers on the south side, 8 cul-de-sacs.


@Mike_C need another headache?


----------



## Randall Ave

gman2310 said:


> I know its probably a little late, but is anyone looking to do a senior community. One of my former co-workers called me yesterday and told me that their plow company just backed out last minute. I am working on getting the bid specs if anyone is interested.
> Whiting Village consists of 1048 free standing individual homes .
> 
> There are 5.7 miles of road, 171 homes on the north side, 877 homes on the south side, 168 fingers streets, 29 fingers on the north side and 139 fingers on the south side, 8 cul-de-sacs.


Your pretty much bidding on doing a township.


----------



## S_Marino87

Mike_C said:


> I could use another carpentry foreman - a lot of prevailing wage work. I know you have your construction businesses but I'm just throwing it out there


How many carpentry crews do you have? I appreciate it and I'll keep it in mind. I like being my own boss in construction but some days I consider it. Usually when chasing money


----------



## Mike_C

S_Marino87 said:


> How many carpentry crews do you have? I appreciate it and I'll keep it in mind. I like being my own boss in construction but some days I consider it. Usually when chasing money


One dedicated carpentry crew, then a few of my hardscape crews have guys with carpentry experience and can jump on when need be. More and more of the big commercial/government projects are tying in a lot of wood & Trex elements. A second crew will be on the road in the spring. The offer stands, but I completely get it, being your own boss is priceless.


----------



## V_Scapes

Leaf drop sure is slow this year. Last October we started cleanups on the 24th. That won't be the case this year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just had a customer state she thinks we should be cleaning up leaves every time we're there...leaves aren't even turning color much less dropping.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just had a customer state she thinks we should be cleaning up leaves every time we're there...leaves aren't even turning color much less dropping.


Where are you from?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

V_Scapes said:


> Where are you from?


Grand Rapids, MI

Went a couple hours north last weekend and there was more green than yellow and orange even up there.


----------



## prezek

We only have 2 nights below 45 degrees in the 15 day forecast. Neither dip to the 30’s. May be mowing til December.


----------



## truckie80

They'll all drop in a 5 day window then everyone will ***** that our schedule is thrown off


----------



## Tony_D

There was a lot of leaves at a couple of my houses today one had about 10 cans but the rest hardly had any


----------



## S_Marino87

Mike_C said:


> One dedicated carpentry crew, then a few of my hardscape crews have guys with carpentry experience and can jump on when need be. More and more of the big commercial/government projects are tying in a lot of wood & Trex elements. A second crew will be on the road in the spring. The offer stands, but I completely get it, being your own boss is priceless.


I appreciate it. What's the scale like on the big jobs? I'd be lying if I said I wasn't a little intrigued by the chance to be on large scale projects. If you ever need a foreman for any work that needs to be done at night, let me know. I've become pretty use to working one job at night and doing my own work during the day


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> They'll all drop in a 5 day window then everyone will ***** that our schedule is thrown off


I'd rather they all drop quick then we can hammer down. Next week will be our last week of scheduled maintenance.


----------



## Mike_C

S_Marino87 said:


> I appreciate it. What's the scale like on the big jobs? I'd be lying if I said I wasn't a little intrigued by the chance to be on large scale projects. If you ever need a foreman for any work that needs to be done at night, let me know. I've become pretty use to working one job at night and doing my own work during the day


Rooftop gardens, seven figure commercial installs, all the way down to decks and pool houses on residential projects. You'll have a very hard time finding a more varied portfolio of work. We do a fair amount of night work, but very little of it is carpentry. DM me though and we'll talk, no pressure at all


----------



## MGLC

Usually the leaf boxes would have gone on this past weekend but there's no point yet. Next week looks pretty seasonal so maybe we can get the ball rolling


----------



## V_Scapes

MGLC said:


> Usually the leaf boxes would have gone on this past weekend but there's no point yet. Next week looks pretty seasonal so maybe we can get the ball rolling


My stuff is still packed away too but if I find time tomorrow afternoon I want to pull the vac out for service.

Btw I have a leaf box setup for a 9' mason dump if anyone needs.


----------



## treeguyry

I should probably pull the snow stuff out soon...oh wait


----------



## truckie80

treeguyry said:


> I should probably pull the snow stuff out soon...oh wait


Are you subbing for someone year or out completely?


----------



## truckie80

@S_Marino87 looks like I'm going to be in the same boat as you real soon, no more testing option for NYC employees if deblasio gets his way


----------



## HeatMiser

truckie80 said:


> @S_Marino87 looks like I'm going to be in the same boat as you real soon, no more testing option for NYC employees if deblasio gets his way


I heard on the radio - "No greater privilege then to serve the people of NY" That sure seems like that's reversed, the people of the city have the privilege of having people run into burning buildings and towards gunfire for them. There's no words to describe the level of disgust...especially with 9/11 responders like you who are still working in the city getting completely ****ed


----------



## J.Ricci

truckie80 said:


> @S_Marino87 looks like I'm going to be in the same boat as you real soon, no more testing option for NYC employees if deblasio gets his way


They're going to lose most of the best firefighters and cops while the city circles the drain


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Anyone want a 40' storage/shipping container? I've got one available.

The Good: It's pretty solid and can still be locked. It's free.

The not-so-good: One door is a PIA to fully close, it can be convinced to do it. It does have one or more leaks, I imagine it can be patched. It stinks, pretty bad, I think it's from the groundhog den underneath of it. It's been home to mice for many years.

The challenge: You will need a tractor or similar to drag it out of it's current position to bring it to where it can be loaded onto a trailer. An 18-wheeler cannot get where it currently is.

Want it for scrap? You're welcome to chop it up in my yard. You have to take it all, including the wood floor.

Again, it's free. I just want it gone, I'm tired of looking at it. Located in Western Monmouth County, Zip 08514.


----------



## gman2310

I got the bid spec today if anyone is interested, I could email it.


----------



## S_Marino87

truckie80 said:


> @S_Marino87 looks like I'm going to be in the same boat as you real soon, no more testing option for NYC employees if deblasio gets his way


I'm sure your union reps are working with you guys but DM me if you want the contact info for an attorney helping a few of us in Newark out. Not that there's much anyone can really do but he's been good at keeping everyone up to date on what can be done / best course of action etc


----------



## shawn_

S_Marino87 said:


> I'm sure your union reps are working with you guys but DM me if you want the contact info for an attorney helping a few of us in Newark out. Not that there's much anyone can really do but he's been good at keeping everyone up to date on what can be done / best course of action etc


My union has been pushing back tooth and nail with NJT. It's not making any head way & after that liberal Supreme Court judge ruled against the reaches union of NYC. We all have 0 shot, if it was a full Supreme Court panel I think we'd be ok but it's broken down by location . No way any of us beat the liberal judge .


----------



## truckie80

S_Marino87 said:


> I'm sure your union reps are working with you guys but DM me if you want the contact info for an attorney helping a few of us in Newark out. Not that there's much anyone can really do but he's been good at keeping everyone up to date on what can be done / best course of action etc


I'm over 20 years on so I'm torn between putting in my papers and calling it a career since I can collect, or waiting until they pry me out of the rig (leaning heavily that way) I've been with the department exactly half my life. My company is a little under 50% vaccinated...We're always one of the top couple busiest truck companies in NYC what could possibly go wrong by letting half of us go


----------



## S_Marino87

truckie80 said:


> I'm over 20 years on so I'm torn between putting in my papers and calling it a career since I can collect, or waiting until they pry me out of the rig (leaning heavily that way) I've been with the department exactly half my life. My company is a little under 50% vaccinated...We're always one of the top couple busiest truck companies in NYC what could possibly go wrong by letting half of us go


Crazy that it's coming to this...I heard only around sixty something percent of FDNY members are vaccinated. Areas of the city with high call volumes like where you're at are going to be completely ****ed


----------



## MGLC

I have no words, I can't imagine being in either of your shoes.


----------



## demetrios007

Just stand your ground. This country was founded for the pursuit of freedom. Dont let the liberals push you around. I'd like to see what they're gonna do when thousands no show Monday morning with a 50ish percent vaxx rate. They will mysteriously come up with a testing solution and cave. They have to. They can't survive without the manpower


----------



## shawn_

The price of equipment is outrageous western striker 4.5 yard was 6500 last year it’s now 8500, wideout xl priced out at 9400 

I’m glad I raised every single customers prices but I still don’t think it was enough to keep up with everything this is absurd .

meanehile nationals contacting me to do 2.5 acre lot in Woodbridge for 200$ 0-1.99” LOL


----------



## Tony_D

Almost $ 200 for a bag of grass seed, I had 2 last minute aerating requests and I'm almost going to lose money on them since I had to buy a bag


----------



## AllAboutGreen

shawn_ said:


> The price of equipment is outrageous western striker 4.5 yard was 6500 last year it's now 8500, wideout xl priced out at 9400
> 
> I'm glad I raised every single customers prices but I still don't think it was enough to keep up with everything this is absurd .
> 
> meanehile nationals contacting me to do 2.5 acre lot in Woodbridge for 200$ 0-1.99" LOL


I just got a quote for a 1.5 cu yard Fisher Poly-Caster and 50 gal pump and transfer tank, $7800


----------



## Randall Ave

This crap is getting old fast.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> This crap is getting old fast.
> View attachment 222388


----------



## truckie80

demetrios007 said:


> Just stand your ground. This country was founded for the pursuit of freedom. Dont let the liberals push you around. I'd like to see what they're gonna do when thousands no show Monday morning with a 50ish percent vaxx rate. They will mysteriously come up with a testing solution and cave. They have to. They can't survive without the manpower


Unfortunately, I really don't know if it will make a difference here in NYC with the current regime, and with eric adams coming in it won't get better. That being said, I'm not quitting they're going to have to let me go. Unless there's no other way to collect my pension. With the endless sea of liberal nut bags for judges in this city and state, who knows


----------



## Randall Ave

truckie80 said:


> Unfortunately, I really don't know if it will make a difference here in NYC with the current regime, and with eric adams coming in it won't get better. That being said, I'm not quitting they're going to have to let me go. Unless there's no other way to collect my pension. With the endless sea of liberal nut bags for judges in this city and state, who knows


I don't think Curtis has a chance in he// to win. But I'm hoping.


----------



## Petr51488

Tony_D said:


> Almost $ 200 for a bag of grass seed, I had 2 last minute aerating requests and I'm almost going to lose money on them since I had to buy a bag


find a different place. The hardware store by me has it for 120 ish. My supplier also doubled their price ( at 220 now) on seed. Ef that


----------



## MGLC

Petr51488 said:


> find a different place. The hardware store by me has it for 120 ish. My supplier also doubled their price ( at 220 now) on seed. Ef that


What're you getting for 120?


----------



## V_Scapes

Was told today, after Halloween ice melt is going up 15-20%.


----------



## Petr51488

MGLC said:


> What're you getting for 120?


Local hardware store. 50 pound bag


----------



## Tony_D

Petr51488 said:


> Local hardware store. 50 pound bag


Tall fescue? or is it rye or something. I probably won't need any more seed this year anyway but I thought about buying a few bags for next year since my supplier said they're expecting it to go up even more


----------



## MGLC

Tony_D said:


> Tall fescue? or is it rye or something. I probably won't need any more seed this year anyway but I thought about buying a few bags for next year since my supplier said they're expecting it to go up even more


Can't be tall fescue or winning colors for that price. Besides the price probably starting spring at $250/bag, there's inevitably going to be a shortage.


----------



## Mike_C

MGLC said:


> Can't be tall fescue or winning colors for that price. Besides the price probably starting spring at $250/bag, there's inevitably going to be a shortage.


Yeah I can't even get $120 a bag buying direct


----------



## shawn_

V_Scapes said:


> Was told today, after Halloween ice melt is going up 15-20%.


Really? That's not good. What did everyone get quoted for salt this year ? I got price from central salt 97$ delivered .


----------



## V_Scapes

Tony_D said:


> Tall fescue? or is it rye or something. I probably won't need any more seed this year anyway but I thought about buying a few bags for next year since my supplier said they're expecting it to go up even more


You really don't want to store seed for too long.


----------



## demetrios007

Seed is ok for a season. I only seed to fix, but have done a few favor lawn reno's using GCI turf seed. Their tttf/kbg is 175ish delivered for 50# and is top elite cultivars.


----------



## MGLC

Seed will store fine until spring if you can keep it dry. Not just out of the rain & snow - stored in an area that won't hold excess moisture in the air/ground (concrete garage floors etc) even with that, I would only store what you'd use in April & May next year, nothing more


----------



## truckie80

@S_Marino87 I'm sure you already heard, but there's potentially a $ 5k hiring bonus in Florida for cops relocating there


----------



## S_Marino87

truckie80 said:


> @S_Marino87 I'm sure you already heard, but there's potentially a $ 5k hiring bonus in Florida for cops relocating there


I actually know 2 guys who are jumping ship this week, packing their bags and heading to Florida.


----------



## shawn_

S_Marino87 said:


> I actually know 2 guys who are jumping ship this week, packing their bags and heading to Florida.


As much as I love DeSantis and his policies , Florida is the last place I want to move too.
It's entirely too hot there too many days out
Of the year.

Kristie Noem sounds awesome out there in South Dakota though.


----------



## S_Marino87

@truckie80 did you / are you at the protest in NYC today?


----------



## shawn_

Called up everyplace I can find on Google for a skid steer rental, none available.

anyone know anywhere ?

calling out to maryland soon


----------



## truckie80

S_Marino87 said:


> @truckie80 did you / are you at the protest in NYC today?


You bet your ass. Good turn out, but in this city it probably won't change much


----------



## S_Marino87

truckie80 said:


> You bet your ass. Good turn out, but in this city it probably won't change much


NJ won't be any better if Murphy wins, we all knew that would be the case but project veritas confirmed it today


----------



## treeguyry

For anyone who hasn't seen it, I just googled it but I know we have some senior citizen members


__
http://instagr.am/p/CVeI_C1JdMg/


----------



## V_Scapes

treeguyry said:


> For anyone who hasn't seen it, I just googled it but I know we have some senior citizen members
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CVeI_C1JdMg/


Is this for real?


----------



## truckie80

V_Scapes said:


> Is this for real?


Unfortunately they're almost never wrong. Honestly, I don't remember a single time when they were


----------



## Mike_C

More than ever before, I'm tossing around the idea of getting the hell out of this state. At the South Dakota cost of living, I could retire already


----------



## J.Ricci

Dark days ahead if Jack doesn't take it


----------



## shawn_

Mike_C said:


> More than ever before, I'm tossing around the idea of getting the hell out of this state. At the South Dakota cost of living, I could retire already


South Dakota it is, I am
Not near retirement age but I might go too


----------



## truckie80

The most important election in the history of NJ


----------



## shawn_

truckie80 said:


> The most important election in the history of NJ


The inner cities will mess it up for us ….

don't worry I heard their fixing up the buildings at fort Monmouth to lodge refugees from Afghan & they don't need any shots


----------



## S_Marino87

shawn_ said:


> The inner cities will mess it up for us ….
> 
> don't worry I heard their fixing up the buildings at fort Monmouth to lodge refugees from Afghan & they don't need any shots


I agree...but a little glimmer of hope from Newark. The other day my partner and I came across a guy we've personally arrested a few of times for a mix of low level street crime. After a brief conversation, the gist of it being move along and don't make us get out of the car, he surprised us with "Hey what they're doing to you all is wrong" before getting on his way


----------



## sota

even criminals understand freedom more than politicians.
at first that concept surprised me a bit, but the more that I think about it, the less it does.


----------



## demetrios007

Shawn try bobcat of north jersey or woods machinery/central jersey bobcat. They always have machines avail


----------



## V_Scapes

Who would the mandate apply to? State employees?


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Nope. He wants full compliance from all of his subjects. Vax passports too. You'll need your papers to go into a supermarket to buy groceries. Only the beginning too.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

"I think the problem is right now - because it's election season - he is not going to have people say, like, 'We're gonna have a mandate now,' " Mr. Urquijo says. "Because, you know, for some people that's going to piss them off. I think once, you know, we have a win, he's like, 'All right, guns blazing, like, 'Who cares? I'm in it. Let's do the mandates. Let's do this, X, Y and Z.'"

https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2021/oct/26/project-veritas-murphy-consultant-discusses-plan-p/
https://nj1015.com/watch-hidden-camera-inside-murphys-campaign-spadeas-take-opinion/


----------



## Petr51488

MGLC said:


> What're you getting for 120?


Pinnacle perennial ryegrass


----------



## shawn_

demetrios007 said:


> Shawn try bobcat of north jersey or woods machinery/central jersey bobcat. They always have machines avail


All gone , found a guy out in Pennsylvania, thank you for the reply


----------



## truckie80

V_Scapes said:


> Who would the mandate apply to? State employees?


Probably the same as NYC - restaurants, bars, gyms all that BS. Most state employees are supposed to have it or get tested already


----------



## sota

wish I had a way to find out how many cops in my town will "retire" instead of getting the shot. we're a pretty white bread sleepy town for the most part, but it can get froggy here when the south of 22 crowd decides to hop on over. be nice to know how on my own I'll be.


----------



## Randall Ave

Kevin_NJ said:


> "I think the problem is right now - because it's election season - he is not going to have people say, like, 'We're gonna have a mandate now,' " Mr. Urquijo says. "Because, you know, for some people that's going to piss them off. I think once, you know, we have a win, he's like, 'All right, guns blazing, like, 'Who cares? I'm in it. Let's do the mandates. Let's do this, X, Y and Z.'"
> 
> https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2021/oct/26/project-veritas-murphy-consultant-discusses-plan-p/
> https://nj1015.com/watch-hidden-camera-inside-murphys-campaign-spadeas-take-opinion/


So what are there plans, go door to door. As a non goverment entity, what will they do to you?


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Randall Ave said:


> So what are there plans, go door to door. As a non goverment entity, what will they do to you?


My concern is as a next step they will require vax passports to go into business, like restaurants and grocery stores. They already saw they can shut businesses down as well as restrict what hours they can operate and the number of people allowed inside at one time. As well as require a mask to go inside.

NYC already requires people to show their papers to get into restaurants.

This is what I predict Bucky will announce on November 3rd. Who knows what will be after that.

I hope I am wrong.


----------



## Randall Ave

Kevin_NJ said:


> My concern is as a next step they will require vax passports to go into business, like restaurants and grocery stores. They already saw they can shut businesses down as well as restrict what hours they can operate and the number of people allowed inside at one time. As well as require a mask to go inside.
> 
> NYC already requires people to show their papers to get into restaurants.
> 
> This is what I predict Bucky will announce on November 3rd. Who knows what will be after that.
> 
> I hope I am wrong.


Sooo, I might not be allowed to enter my own building. Cool, guess I won't be fixen any township trucks when its snowen.


----------



## truckie80

Stores will probably be fine. They're aiming for restaurants, bars, gyms and entertainment since they want to make everyone who doesn't get the jab miserable. Take all the joy out of everything, and then people will comply.

But what do I know, after Friday I'll be unemployed. I did see this coming a year ago, but I thought testing would be an option for long enough that I could just ride it out


----------



## Randall Ave

truckie80 said:


> Stores will probably be fine. They're aiming for restaurants, bars, gyms and entertainment since they want to make everyone who doesn't get the jab miserable. Take all the joy out of everything, and then people will comply.
> 
> But what do I know, after Friday I'll be unemployed. I did see this coming a year ago, but I thought testing would be an option for long enough that I could just ride it out


I haven't even heard of any upticks in cases as of late.


----------



## sota

unrelated, any of you popo know, can I file a FOIA with my local police department, regarding their visitation of a particular residential address (not my own) to find out why 3 of them were at a neighbor's house late one night? This is the scumbag neighbor, so I have... reasons.


----------



## sota

truckie80 said:


> Stores will probably be fine. They're aiming for restaurants, bars, gyms and entertainment since they want to make everyone who doesn't get the jab miserable. Take all the joy out of everything, and then people will comply.
> 
> But what do I know, after Friday I'll be unemployed. I did see this coming a year ago, but I thought testing would be an option for long enough that I could just ride it out


Ironically, this will barely affect me.
I will make it a point to periodically go out and visit restaurants to have them turn me away, to let them know "you're losing business."

I'd also expect a massive uptick in fake "passports" to appear.


----------



## shawn_

well if Shiba inu keeps flying and cutting zeros off of the price I might be able to retire way sooner then I thought I originally could . Not sure if anyone here crypto trades but jeeeez is it fun


----------



## Mike_C

sota said:


> Ironically, this will barely affect me.
> I will make it a point to periodically go out and visit restaurants to have them turn me away, to let them know "you're losing business."
> 
> I'd also expect a massive uptick in fake "passports" to appear.


They're already around, I would bet at least 1/4 of people going to concerts/games where they're required are using fake ones


----------



## S_Marino87

sota said:


> Ironically, this will barely affect me.
> I will make it a point to periodically go out and visit restaurants to have them turn me away, to let them know "you're losing business."
> 
> I'd also expect a massive uptick in fake "passports" to appear.


Would suck to not go to any games or concerts ever again, but I know a little group of restaurants and bars that would never comply with this so I'll just support those


----------



## sota




----------



## Petr51488

shawn_ said:


> well if Shiba inu keeps flying and cutting zeros off of the price I might be able to retire way sooner then I thought I originally could . Not sure if anyone here crypto trades but jeeeez is it fun


too bad Robinhood won't allow trading- but if they did- I'd be late to the game lol. I'm waiting for doge to get to its peak. Big hit last night


----------



## shawn_

Petr51488 said:


> too bad Robinhood won't allow trading- but if they did- I'd be late to the game lol. I'm waiting for doge to get to its peak. Big hit last night


No such thing as late . I got 230 million coins & im
Up 18k…. Drop another zero I'll be up 6 figures …. Get webull or Coinbase pro and buy on there . If u do webull let me know I'll send you referral link and we'll both get 5$ free shiba


----------



## fireball

I think fake passports will be printed by the same printers that printed all the fake Biden votes that caused Trump to lose. It's a big conspiracy so that printers can eat steak and lobster too.

I'm more worried about what inflation is going to do your costs.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

At least one county in California requires people to show papers to eat now also.

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...staurant-shot-california-ignoring-covid-rules
Health officials in Contra Costa county indefinitely shut the Pleasant Hill location of the popular burger chain on Tuesday after it ignored repeated warnings to verify that customers who wanted to dine indoors had vaccination cards or proof they had tested negative for the virus in the past 72 hours.


----------



## sota

[VIDEO]




13 years old. cerebral palsy all her life, diagnosed with lymphoma back in early july and nearly died, been on steroids for hospice care since then. 1st kill ever for her.
*proud pet parent*


----------



## shawn_

Snow question. I’m buying a F550 dump & buying it so I can get a bigger spreader . I’m looking at Western striker 4.5 yarder . I’m a western guy but my buddy is a buyers dealer ..

he can get the SS buyer 4.5 yard for 2200$ less then the western. The question is whenever I think off snowdogg I just think of junk . Does anyone have experience with these saltdoggs ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Stick with your gut...


----------



## herb1001

Do we have a shot to see something for Nov 5th?


----------



## V_Scapes

shawn_ said:


> Snow question. I'm buying a F550 dump & buying it so I can get a bigger spreader . I'm looking at Western striker 4.5 yarder . I'm a western guy but my buddy is a buyers dealer ..
> 
> he can get the SS buyer 4.5 yard for 2200$ less then the western. The question is whenever I think off snowdogg I just think of junk . Does anyone have experience with these saltdoggs ?


I'd go Western, my Striker has been really good to me. Anything Buyers is garbage.


----------



## shawn_

V_Scapes said:


> I'd go Western, my Striker has been really good to me. Anything Buyers is garbage.


Exactly what I figured I got all tornados and they have been great. I know the striker is also great


----------



## MGLC

I've never owned any of their stuff, but I've seen other guys buyers equipment fall apart


----------



## V_Scapes

herb1001 said:


> Do we have a shot to see something for Nov 5th?


This is a political thread, we don't talk weather here.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Stick with your gut...


How bout, stick with your gut, stay away from the snow mutt. It kinda rymes.


----------



## shawn_

Anyone
Got a 8’ push box for a skid available for sale?


----------



## gman2310

Anyone got a western plow for sale?


----------



## shawn_

gman2310 said:


> Anyone got a western plow for sale?


What kind u looking for? Straight , V , wideout?


----------



## truckie80

I'm on what might be my last tour, not scheduled to work again until Monday morning which is after the deadline. My chauffer along with my irons & roof man tonight are all unvaccinated. Response time will be doubled at best, up here in Harlem probably tripled. More blood on the democrats hands


----------



## gman2310

shawn_ said:


> What kind u looking for? Straight , V , wideout?


All the above lol. Would like to find a decent wideout


----------



## S_Marino87

truckie80 said:


> I'm on what might be my last tour, not scheduled to work again until Monday morning which is after the deadline. My chauffer along with my irons & roof man tonight are all unvaccinated. Response time will be doubled at best, up here in Harlem probably tripled. More blood on the democrats hands


What do you guys have on a truck company 5 or 6? either way this bull**** is going to decimate the department.

Are you reporting to work Monday anyway? I'm on my last 10 days from what I hear


----------



## the Suburbanite

truckie80 said:


> I'm on what might be my last tour, not scheduled to work again until Monday morning which is after the deadline. My chauffer along with my irons & roof man tonight are all unvaccinated. Response time will be doubled at best, up here in Harlem probably tripled. More blood on the democrats hands





S_Marino87 said:


> What do you guys have on a truck company 5 or 6? either way this bull**** is going to decimate the department.
> 
> Are you reporting to work Monday anyway? I'm on my last 10 days from what I hear


Unbelievable that you guys get shafted like this. Thank you for all of the years of service fellas.


----------



## Mike_C

truckie80 said:


> I'm on what might be my last tour, not scheduled to work again until Monday morning which is after the deadline. My chauffer along with my irons & roof man tonight are all unvaccinated. Response time will be doubled at best, up here in Harlem probably tripled. More blood on the democrats hands


It's horrible what the city is doing to you guys. The news said 35% of the FDNY is still unvaccinated, I can't even imagine the ripple effect throughout the city losing a third of the firefighters overnight


----------



## truckie80

S_Marino87 said:


> What do you guys have on a truck company 5 or 6? either way this bull**** is going to decimate the department.
> 
> Are you reporting to work Monday anyway? I'm on my last 10 days from what I hear


6 on truck, 5 on engine. I'll be reporting to work until I'm escorted out or arrested



Mike_C said:


> It's horrible what the city is doing to you guys. The news said 35% of the FDNY is still unvaccinated, I can't even imagine the ripple effect throughout the city losing a third of the firefighters overnight


It'll be like when the Bronx was burning, only all 5 boroughs simultaneously


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I know NYC is way different, but there were so many times we didn't even have 6 guys on a fire. lol


----------



## seville009

sota said:


> Why is it so hard to get 55 gallon plastic drums? Contacted 5 people so far. No one has been reliable at having them


check on Craigslist......just search for "55 gallon drums"


----------



## gman2310

seville009 said:


> check on Craigslist......just search for "55 gallon drums"


You could also check car washes my brother gets drumsfrom them all the time


----------



## sota

seville009 said:


> check on Craigslist......just search for "55 gallon drums"


book o feces and crummy list is pretty much the only places I've been able to look.
finally found the contact info for the dude I got some from last year, and he had 'em in quantity.

hitting up the local car washes I might be an interesting option.


----------



## sota

went and looked at a car last night.
it pains me to see the condition some of these things are in, and the $ figure people ask for them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

sota said:


> went and looked at a car last night.
> it pains me to see the condition some of these things are in, and the $ figure people ask for them.


Check local chemical companies. I bought a couple of totes a few years back which had some garbage fitting that I couldn't find an adapter for. Talked to a buddy of mine who does sales/is partner in a chemical company and he says "Why didn't you check with me, we pay to have them taken away." Get a couple from him every so often now. Never asked about plastic drums, but I wouldn't be surprised if they had those that they want to get rid of also.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Check local chemical companies. I bought a couple of totes a few years back which had some garbage fitting that I couldn't find an adapter for. Talked to a buddy of mine who does sales/is partner in a chemical company and he says "Why didn't you check with me, we pay to have them taken away." Get a couple from him every so often now. Never asked about plastic drums, but I wouldn't be surprised if they had those that they want to get rid of also.


Curious how used car prices and the condition of them relates to finding drums/barrels....... is it a Meatchicken thing?


----------



## prezek

BUFF said:


> Curious how used car prices and the condition of them relates to finding drums/barrels....... is it a Meatchicken thing?


Ha. Think he quoted the wrong post. It's tough to keep track of 8 forums I'm sure.


----------



## shawn_

I don’t remember if I wrote this yet or not , but I ordered a xp30 8’ express steel snow pusher . Hopefully it’s good quality the few searches I did everyone seems to say the same thing it’s built well. But no real reviews on using it . 

it was $2000.00 with $200 off and I ordered a black pusher so it was $50 more so I saved $150 total & free delivery right on site . Curious to see how this thing is in a few days when it comes .


----------



## J.Ricci

truckie80 said:


> 6 on truck, 5 on engine. I'll be reporting to work until I'm escorted out or arrested
> 
> It'll be like when the Bronx was burning, only all 5 boroughs simultaneously


I bet whoever's first due to Gracie Mansion won't be shut down


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Curious how used car prices and the condition of them relates to finding drums/barrels....... is it a Meatchicken thing?


Yes...SKW


----------



## Mark Oomkes

prezek said:


> Ha. Think he quoted the wrong post. It's tough to keep track of 8 forums I'm sure.


8 forums?

Try 8 monitors with several tabs open on each.


----------



## sota

halloween party tonight.


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm


sota said:


> halloween party tonight.


Sorry, gotta work, wife's a slave driver. Is that politically correct?


----------



## truckie80

J.Ricci said:


> I bet whoever's first due to Gracie Mansion won't be shut down


22/13 is untouchable, but should be the first to go OOS over this bs. Maybe then it would be important to big bird de blasio


----------



## Newyorksnowplowing

shawn_ said:


> well if Shiba inu keeps flying and cutting zeros off of the price I might be able to retire way sooner then I thought I originally could . Not sure if anyone here crypto trades but jeeeez is it fun


wish I brought Shib earlier.... All I got is Shib, doge coin & lite coin....


----------



## shawn_

Newyorksnowplowing said:


> wish I brought Shib earlier.... All I got is Shib, doge coin & lite coin....


I got shib at 0.000000748 I'm doing pretty wel for my self right now , hope to burn off another 0 or 2 soon


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> I don't remember if I wrote this yet or not , but I ordered a xp30 8' express steel snow pusher . Hopefully it's good quality the few searches I did everyone seems to say the same thing it's built well. But no real reviews on using it .
> 
> it was $2000.00 with $200 off and I ordered a black pusher so it was $50 more so I saved $150 total & free delivery right on site . Curious to see how this thing is in a few days when it comes .


Mine did great for 6 years but got beat up pretty bad last feb


----------



## iceyman

And yes if that pos gets reelected say good bye to even more small business.. he doesnt give one f about us


----------



## sota

his defeat could mean the slow return to intelligence in this state.
his success would mean hitting the afterburners on crashing this state.
I often consider, the latter to be more useful, as the quicker and harder we hit bottom, the more durable the recovery will be, as people will (hopefully!) be more reluctant to elect the same morons again any time soon.


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> Mine did great for 6 years but got beat up pretty bad last feb


6 years on a push box with employees smashing into things is not bad


----------



## Mark Oomkes

sota said:


> his defeat could mean the slow return to intelligence in this state.
> his success would mean hitting the afterburners on crashing this state.
> I often consider, the latter to be more useful, as the quicker and harder we hit bottom, the more durable the recovery will be, as people will (hopefully!) be more reluctant to elect the same morons again any time soon.


Same goes for Sleepy...my question is: Will there be anything left of the country in 3 years?


----------



## J.Ricci

Mark Oomkes said:


> Same goes for Sleepy...my question is: Will there be anything left of the country in 3 years?


Simple and sad answer - no


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I didn't see the news report, but a coworker told me there's already been another death attributed to big bird's policies. Fatality from a fire, the two closest fire houses were closed due to staffing shortages. 

After calling cops murderers and defunding the dept, the Seattle mayor now wants to give out a $25k hiring bonus for cops.


----------



## truckie80

Kevin_NJ said:


> I didn't see the news report, but a coworker told me there's already been another death attributed to big bird's policies. Fatality from a fire, the two closest fire houses were closed due to staffing shortages.
> 
> After calling cops murderers and defunding the dept, the Seattle mayor now wants to give out a $25k hiring bonus for cops.


And our scumbag commissioner, who sure did a good job of hiding on 9/11 but now loves showing his face on TV, says manpower shortages over the weekend were because of "bogus sick days" now he's running his ****ing mouth flat out lying and saying 18 companies are out of service - half the companies just in my immediate area are running short staffed.

I was scheduled to work today, I came to work along with 2 other unvaccinated members, we're working. The night tour is being held throughout the city because of manpower issues. There's a very good chance this is my last tour, and I don't know what time I'll be relieved, but we'll see


----------



## Newyorksnowplowing

Hey guys I have a extra plow truck and possible a driver just sitting this year due to a lost contract in SI,NY.... Anyone have a use for it? 05 Chevy Silverado 2500hd...


----------



## Mike_C

truckie80 said:


> And our scumbag commissioner, who sure did a good job of hiding on 9/11 but now loves showing his face on TV, says manpower shortages over the weekend were because of "bogus sick days" now he's running his ******* mouth flat out lying and saying 18 companies are out of service - half the companies just in my immediate area are running short staffed.
> 
> I was scheduled to work today, I came to work along with 2 other unvaccinated members, we're working. The night tour is being held throughout the city because of manpower issues. There's a very good chance this is my last tour, and I don't know what time I'll be relieved, but we'll see


I heard him on the news Saturday about the sick days, I guess he's just another politician


----------



## Kevin_NJ

truckie80 said:


> And our scumbag commissioner, who sure did a good job of hiding on 9/11 but now loves showing his face on TV, says manpower shortages over the weekend were because of "bogus sick days" now he's running his ******* mouth flat out lying and saying 18 companies are out of service - half the companies just in my immediate area are running short staffed.
> 
> I was scheduled to work today, I came to work along with 2 other unvaccinated members, we're working. The night tour is being held throughout the city because of manpower issues. There's a very good chance this is my last tour, and I don't know what time I'll be relieved, but we'll see


I heard a short soundbite on 101.5 this morning. I think the guy was a Union Rep? Claiming the call outs were people that got the vax over the weekend and had "flu like symptoms".

Be safe. Remember, real Americans still support you and all First Responders.


----------



## shawn_

Newyorksnowplowing said:


> Hey guys I have a extra plow truck and possible a driver just sitting this year due to a lost contract in SI,NY.... Anyone have a use for it? 05 Chevy Silverado 2500hd...


I messaged u back to text me


----------



## sota

J.Ricci said:


> Simple and sad answer - no


While I understand the pessimism, I want to look at this as more of a forest fire opportunity. Periodically, the forest needs to burn down, so as to clear away the dead or diseased growth, and make room for a newer, healthier, more robust forest.


----------



## sota

Kevin_NJ said:


> I heard a short soundbite on 101.5 this morning. I think the guy was a Union Rep? Claiming the call outs were people that got the vax over the weekend and had "flu like symptoms".
> 
> Be safe. Remember, real Americans still support you and all First Responders.


1 like isn't enough. As long as you have my back, I've got yours.


----------



## truckie80

Kevin_NJ said:


> I heard a short soundbite on 101.5 this morning. I think the guy was a Union Rep? Claiming the call outs were people that got the vax over the weekend and had "flu like symptoms".
> 
> Be safe. Remember, real Americans still support you and all First Responders.


That was probably Andy Ansboro - He's not wrong, some members finally got the shot at the 11th hour this weekend. Even if you're against getting it, you have to be against it enough to also give up the best job in the world. On top of that there was also a sick out where a bunch of guys, vaccinated and not vaccinated, called out in protest of the mandate. A lot of the non vaccinated guys around my age worked anyway because we wanted to get another tour or two in.

Currently understaffed, out of service or being covered by non-vaccinated members who are being held on duty (not an official list, we put this together at the kitchen table an hour or two ago)

Engines: 1, 10, 16, 65, 37, 74, 76, 35, 91, 80, 83, 84, 66, 97, 48, 228, 243, 284, 245, 253, 318, 206, 238, 207, 211, 226, 279, 264, 301, 311, 317, 285, 294, 258, 237, 325, 283, 310, 214, 231, 160, 156, 162, 167

Trucks: 15, 9, 12, 24, 11, 22, 4, 26, 28, 29, 56, 109, 114, 163, 172, 161, 166, 155, 146, 116, 136, 103, 174, 111, 147, 176, L78, L79, L86, L87

A few rescue & squad companies are running short as well from what I hear

Also - multiple must fill companies (companies that are required to be filled any time they're tied up on a job) are being used as relocated companies to cover staffing shortages around the city. All of this with some guys who are going to be fired within hours still on the job.


----------



## MGLC

truckie80 said:


> That was probably Andy Ansboro - He's not wrong, some members finally got the shot at the 11th hour this weekend. Even if you're against getting it, you have to be against it enough to also give up the best job in the world. On top of that there was also a sick out where a bunch of guys, vaccinated and not vaccinated, called out in protest of the mandate. A lot of the non vaccinated guys around my age worked anyway because we wanted to get another tour or two in.
> 
> Currently understaffed, out of service or being covered by non-vaccinated members who are being held on duty (not an official list, we put this together at the kitchen table an hour or two ago)
> 
> Engines: 1, 10, 16, 65, 37, 74, 76, 35, 91, 80, 83, 84, 66, 97, 48, 228, 243, 284, 245, 253, 318, 206, 238, 207, 211, 226, 279, 264, 301, 311, 317, 285, 294, 258, 237, 325, 283, 310, 214, 231, 160, 156, 162, 167
> 
> Trucks: 15, 9, 12, 24, 11, 22, 4, 26, 28, 29, 56, 109, 114, 163, 172, 161, 166, 155, 146, 116, 136, 103, 174, 111, 147, 176, L78, L79, L86, L87
> 
> A few rescue & squad companies are running short as well from what I hear
> 
> Also - multiple must fill companies (companies that are required to be filled any time they're tied up on a job) are being used as relocated companies to cover staffing shortages around the city. All of this with some guys who are going to be fired within hours still on the job.


I know the FDNY is massive, but that seems like it's still nearly half the fire department if not more. The finger pointing will start as soon as this bites the city in the ass, and unfortunately the finger will be pointed at the firefighters who were suspended/laid off over their own health decisions


----------



## S_Marino87

Is there a religious exemption available for NYC? I filed mine a month ago and still have no updates. Of the guys I know who finished the process, it's about 40% approved 60% denied, maybe even worse


----------



## truckie80

I filed today, I was and am conflicted about it. If I get approved, I'll play it by ear I don't know if I can stay on this job after all this bs


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> I filed today, I was and am conflicted about it. If I get approved, I'll play it by ear I don't know if I can stay on this job after all this bs


Very sorry to hear about all this. 
Newsmax just had a report about how first responders and nurses are being villanized. This country is falling apart at the seams.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

V_Scapes said:


> Very sorry to hear about all this.
> Newsmax just had a report about how first responders and nurses are being villanized. This country is falling apart at the seams.


Never let a crisis go to waste.

All part of the plan.


----------



## sota

voting tomorrow.
torn between, voting against bucky (in the hopes of jack fixing things), or voting for him (in the hopes of accelerating the crash even quicker.)
what a strange time to be living in.


----------



## Mike_C

sota said:


> voting tomorrow.
> torn between, voting against bucky (in the hopes of jack fixing things), or voting for him (in the hopes of accelerating the crash even quicker.)
> what a strange time to be living in.


That's one of the dumbest things I've ever heard


----------



## S_Marino87

sota said:


> voting tomorrow.
> torn between, voting against bucky (in the hopes of jack fixing things), or voting for him (in the hopes of accelerating the crash even quicker.)
> what a strange time to be living in.


Won't be anything left to save by then


----------



## sota

Mike_C said:


> That's one of the dumbest things I've ever heard


it was meant as satire/sarcasm. pair it with my prior "forest fire" post.


----------



## truckie80

Worth watching 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVvrq8zpVSq/


----------



## Kevin_NJ

All is well!


----------



## Randall Ave

truckie80 said:


> Worth watching
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CVvrq8zpVSq/


De Blasio is such a bag of ####. If I say it I'm gonna get banned for a month.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> De Blasio is such a bag of ####. If I say it I'm gonna get banned for a month.


Is that a negative?


----------



## djt1029

truckie80 said:


> Worth watching
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CVvrq8zpVSq/


My buddy's in that video outside ladder 29 you probably know each other


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Is that a negative?


Double negative.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Randall Ave said:


> Double negative.


So it's a positive?


----------



## Randall Ave

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> So it's a positive?


Shorted out.


----------



## MGLC

This race is killing me


----------



## V_Scapes

MGLC said:


> This race is killing me


Nail biter for sure


----------



## Petr51488

Don’t fall asleep- it’ll be a rerun of the magical overnight vote dumps.


----------



## Randall Ave

Watching CNN, they are half way blaming Trump. Morons


----------



## prezek

Randall Ave said:


> Watching CNN, they are half way blaming Trump. Morons


I was back and forth between cnn and fox all night. Wish I had a nickel every time cnn mentioned trump. They NEED him. They have nothing positive about their party to talk about…


----------



## sota

bring on the ballot dumps! all for bucky, of course.
they're called mail-in votes of course.


----------



## Randall Ave

MSN, and CNN this morning, all Trumps fault. A black lady was on MSN. She told them no, you ain't done sh!z and people have had it.


----------



## Randall Ave

On a different note, frosty on the hill here this morning.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> On a different note, frosty on the hill here this morning.


Same here. Had the wood stove going all night.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Same here. Had the wood stove going all night.


Wait till you get up in your 60s, ya feel it more, not in a good way.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Ice on windshield. Remote start wouldn't work either. I assume due to the CEL being on. I need to pick someone I mistrust the least to take it to.


----------



## Randall Ave

Kevin_NJ said:


> Ice on windshield. Remote start wouldn't work either. I assume due to the CEL being on. I need to pick someone I mistrust the least to take it to.


Ya could always send the wife outside to start it for you.


----------



## Petr51488

I already know the answer- but why- why is it always the mail in votes in democrat areas that are always counted last? So they can figure out how many votes they need for the win?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Petr51488 said:


> I already know the answer- but why- why is it always the mail in votes in democrat areas that are always counted last? So they can figure out how many votes they need for the win?


Winner, winner chicken dinner.


----------



## djt1029

They don't even attempt to hide it


----------



## Petr51488

Look at that- 15,000 votes magically appear and put him in the lead


----------



## Randall Ave

Petr51488 said:


> Look at that- 15,000 votes magically appear and put him in the lead


You know that was coming


----------



## prezek

Petr51488 said:


> I already know the answer- but why- why is it always the mail in votes in democrat areas that are always counted last? So they can figure out how many votes they need for the win?


They said the same thing about Virginia last night multiple times…the blue counties around DC were always late to report well after midnight…wtf.


----------



## demetrios007

It's funny I was waiting in line to vote against bucky and was amongst some blue people. I loudly asked of these were the same dominion voting machines that were used on the 2020 election. The guy didn't know and asked why with a look. I replied if they were I may as well not wait in line amd waste my time. The guy warned me that I would be asked to leave due to swaying voters at a polling location. Sure enough thousands of votes have magically appeared


----------



## H&NServices

And were all screwed yet again for another 4yrs


----------



## Randall Ave

prezek said:


> They said the same thing about Virginia last night multiple times…the blue counties around DC were always late to report well after midnight…wtf.


You know how it goes, they wait till the end to see how many mail ins they need to win.


----------



## shawn_

tight race this , a shame buck tooth won


----------



## truckie80

shawn_ said:


> tight race this , a shame buck tooth won


"won"


----------



## Mike_C

truckie80 said:


> "won"


Saw at least 3 major fires in NYC today go to multiple alarms, the news specifically wrote about the one that the first due company was "not impacted by the mandate"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

truckie80 said:


> "won"


Just like Sleepy "won".


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just like Sleepy "won".


Supposedly there's still a lot of votes to be counted. And oh boy, per the news we use Dominion voting machines now. It's just all crap. 
Must of had boxes of ballots on the bottom shelf waiting. Not like there's ever been a video of something like that before.


----------



## gman2310

Does anyone know where to get rid of Sea grass?


----------



## Petr51488

gman2310 said:


> Does anyone know where to get rid of Sea grass?


This is a political thread. Unless sea grass is a Democrat?


----------



## truckie80

Mike_C said:


> Saw at least 3 major fires in NYC today go to multiple alarms, the news specifically wrote about the one that the first due company was "not impacted by the mandate"


Jobs that should be all hands are going multiple alarms even if first due companies are in service because so many running a guy (or multiple guys) short. That will continue, and with DSNY hit with the same policies, fire loads are going to increase not to mention the normal uptick in the cold weather.


----------



## shawn_

Did you guys see in Essex county project Veritas got on film them letting a non registered non citizen Irishmen here on a work visa vote? Not only did he vote in this election he voted in the 2020 presidential election also.

At the same polling place . Everyone should go to jail literally breaking federal laws


----------



## Mark Oomkes

truckie80 said:


> Jobs that should be all hands are going multiple alarms even if first due companies are in service because so many running a guy (or multiple guys) short. That will continue, and with DSNY hit with the same policies, fire loads are going to increase not to mention the normal uptick in the cold weather.


Are you still working?


----------



## truckie80

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you still working?


Nope, worked Monday after the mandate since it was chaotic and some companies just did what they wanted, but that's it. Furlough without pay until I comply which isn't happening


----------



## shawn_

truckie80 said:


> Nope, worked Monday after the mandate since it was chaotic and some companies just did what they wanted, but that's it. Furlough without pay until I comply which isn't happening


Stay strong . I am fortunate as of right now Transit is dumb. But honestly I am going to have to make a really tough decision also .

I am not sure how old you are etc but with a 9 month old that needs constant benefits &'insurance they put me in the toughest decision I have ever had to make in my life .

they back everyone into a corner & make it either "family" or "beliefs" so messed up what this country is doing


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hopefully, one of these lawsuits filed will result in an emergency hearing or whatever in front of SCOTUS and they will halt it temporarily to begin with. 

Problem with that is the ruling back in the early 1900's when they ruled a vax could be mandatory. One would hope we've become a bit more enlightened by now.


----------



## fireball

It's hard to become more enlightened when you are using smaller and smaller bulbs


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> Problem with that is the ruling back in the early 1900's when they ruled a vax could be mandatory. One would hope we've become a bit more enlightened by now.


So, a ruling from the early 1900s is "too old to be relevant"? Is that what you are saying?

Hold on, let me dust off my copy of the bill of rights before you answer


----------



## J.Ricci

truckie80 said:


> Nope, worked Monday after the mandate since it was chaotic and some companies just did what they wanted, but that's it. Furlough without pay until I comply which isn't happening


****ing awful


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> So, a ruling from the early 1900s is "too old to be relevant"? Is that what you are saying?
> 
> Hold on, let me dust off my copy of the bill of rights before you answer


What I'm saying is the ruling from the early 1900's was wrong. Just as a jab mandate is wrong.


----------



## Mike_PS

just a friendly reminder...this is "technically" a thread for those in New Jersey and meant to be a weather/networking thread for those in the state/area. we realize that we allow you guys to discuss everything/anything with each other and that is fine, but thinking this would be better suited for the Networking forum?


----------



## truckie80

Michael J. Donovan said:


> just a friendly reminder...this is "technically" a thread for those in New Jersey and meant to be a weather/networking thread for those in the state/area. we realize that we allow that you guys do discuss everything/anything with each other and that is fine, but thinking this would be better suited for the Networking forum?


I'm unemployed maybe I should be networking


----------



## J.Ricci

Michael J. Donovan said:


> just a friendly reminder...this is "technically" a thread for those in New Jersey and meant to be a weather/networking thread for those in the state/area. we realize that we allow you guys to discuss everything/anything with each other and that is fine, but thinking this would be better suited for the Networking forum?


We'll probably eventually talk about weather


----------



## shawn_

Anyone use a JCB 407 or 409 for snow? Any pros/cons?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Had a 212 that was a decent machine. Competitor upgraded to a 407 or 409 for better pushing and he was happy with it.

Parts could be a bit problematic sometimes since a lot came from England.


----------



## MGLC

shawn_ said:


> Anyone use a JCB 407 or 409 for snow? Any pros/cons?


My older 407zx treated us well but I traded it in a few months ago. Parts aren't as bad as you would expect


----------



## Randall Ave

Township salt truck. ISM Cummins. Not one head in their parts system, anywhere.


----------



## m_ice

shawn_ said:


> Anyone use a JCB 407 or 409 for snow? Any pros/cons?


Weird...I was just looking at a 409. It's got my attention.


----------



## shawn_

m_ice said:


> Weird...I was just looking at a 409. It's got my attention.


i just applied for
Financing for it today! Back off! Lol


----------



## T.BlueJay

Off topic but thought I’d chime in. I’m someone that went through Covid but let my system fight it off. For the whole past year and a half I felt I was getting worse and I was a CovidLong. I got to a point where I need work and for that sake sacrificied my theories and got one vaccine so far. I have never felt better honestly. It’s night and day. If anyone wants to PM me and chat about it, feel free. I got the Pfizer fyi.


----------



## shawn_

T.BlueJay said:


> Off topic but thought I'd chime in. I'm someone that went through Covid but let my system fight it off. For the whole past year and a half I felt I was getting worse and I was a CovidLong. I got to a point where I need work and for that sake sacrificied my theories and got one vaccine so far. I have never felt better honestly. It's night and day. If anyone wants to PM me and chat about it, feel free. I got the Pfizer fyi.


You sound like a govt implant!

but in all seriousness , I'm glad you went and got it and it's working out for you & made you feel better . I am not anti vax , I am anti being forced to vax also I am anti making a vax in 9 months rather then 9 years .

If i were to get it I'd most likely get moderna as that one seems to have the least amount of symptoms pop up right away


----------



## truckie80

shawn_ said:


> Stay strong . I am fortunate as of right now Transit is dumb. But honestly I am going to have to make a really tough decision also .
> 
> I am not sure how old you are etc but with a 9 month old that needs constant benefits &'insurance they put me in the toughest decision I have ever had to make in my life .
> 
> they back everyone into a corner & make it either "family" or "beliefs" so messed up what this country is doing


I'm 43 with 3 kids (13, 10 & 6). For me it's a different situation, I can retire and collect my pension since I'm over 20 years on. I'm too stubborn to put my papers in yet but my hands going to be forced at some point. I'm not getting the shot though, zero chance of that at this point. The craziest part is I would have considered it in a few years without any mandates or anything I just won't get anything brand new. I refuse to be forced into something and with the direction the county / world is heading the most important thing to me is to teach my kids to stay true to what they believe & their principles and think for themselves.

I have no reason, besides being forced, to get the vax. Almost 22 years fdny sent me to the ICU twice, I had cancer and already had covid once. I'm not an idiot that thinks I'm indestructible but I'm just not afraid of it. I do / and have done, sketchier **** than not getting a shot my whole life


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## shawn_

truckie80 said:


> I'm 43 with 3 kids (13, 10 & 6). For me it's a different situation, I can retire and collect my pension since I'm over 20 years on. I'm too stubborn to put my papers in yet but my hands going to be forced at some point. I'm not getting the shot though, zero chance of that at this point. The craziest part is I would have considered it in a few years without any mandates or anything I just won't get anything brand new. I refuse to be forced into something and with the direction the county / world is heading the most important thing to me is to teach my kids to stay true to what they believe & their principles and think for themselves.
> 
> I have no reason, besides being forced, to get the vax. Almost 22 years fdny sent me to the ICU twice, I had cancer and already had covid once. I'm not an idiot that thinks I'm indestructible but I'm just not afraid of it. I do / and have done, sketchier **** than not getting a shot my whole life


Yeah that's nice that you can collect your pension. It's tough to give up Railroad retirement tier 1&2 . The rail road pension is just as good/ if not a little better then the pension of cops/fire fighters…. I have to be 30 years of service and 60 years old to retire that is the one downfall to it. I started at 22 I'll be there 38 years before I am able to retire.

It's along time away & this vaccine mandate don't seem like it's going away anytime
Soon.


----------



## J.Ricci

Mandate is probably never going away, no where near enough push back. Booster requirements will be next


----------



## shawn_

Some good news here, we finally have a judge on our side

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.po...en-vaccine-order-blocked-federal-court-519908


----------



## Randall Ave

I just saw an article that Sweeny magically just found 12,000 votes. If this is true, how darn corrupt can they get.


----------



## shawn_

Randall Ave said:


> I just saw an article that Sweeny magically just found 12,000 votes. If this is true, how darn corrupt can they get.


I just did a little search on the internet I couldn't find that ,'could be a fud article


----------



## sota

It's not a vaccine.
consider... the CDC altered the definition of a "vaccine" so that 'rona could fit into it. that alone makes me a hard NO on it.


----------



## sota

not good news on the one cat.
she's really really wobbly today, and she apparently fell in the litter box and got poo on her side. only been 2 weeks on a 4 week shot, so we're probably getting close to the end. 
calling the vet tomorrow morning to see about getting her in one last time for the 'roids, and talk about end of life; want to see if they can do it here, as this cat REALLY hates traveling anyplace.


----------



## sota

researching end of life options, specifically at home, as this cat REALLY hates traveling anyplace, and the idea of stuffing her into a crate to take her to be put down just makes me die inside. still, the $565 quoted price for some dude to show up, inject her, and cremate her, feels excessive.


----------



## shawn_

sota said:


> researching end of life options, specifically at home, as this cat REALLY hates traveling anyplace, and the idea of stuffing her into a crate to take her to be put down just makes me die inside. still, the $565 quoted price for some dude to show up, inject her, and cremate her, feels excessive.


That's the price of things unfortunately.


----------



## Hydromaster

sota said:


> researching end of life options, specifically at home, as this cat REALLY hates traveling anyplace, and the idea of stuffing her into a crate to take her to be put down just makes me die inside. still, the $565 quoted price for some dude to show up, inject her, and cremate her, feels excessive.


Does that include cremation?

Our vet is reasonable they'll come out and euthanize them at our home setting
Out of courtesy, but they don't have control over the cremation costs that's a 2nd part.

ps
Sorry to hear about your cat.
you'd think They could make it a little less stressful for a customer, I hate doing it at the vet office.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I never knew vets would make a house call like that, never thought to ask either. At one time we had two cats, had to let them go within about a year of one another. Neither liked car rides, one just got scared, the other would howl the entire time. Our Vet was very good throughout the entire lives of both cats. She helped guide us to determine when the quality of life got to the point where it was time to let them go. They allowed us time to say goodbye and we were able to hold/pet them as they went to sleep. 

I don't remember the cost. There was no cremation involved however, we brought both home and buried them in home made coffins. Benefit of where we live.


----------



## treeguyry

Sorry to hear about your cat. Losing my dog a couple years ago was probably the hardest day of my adult life. When it was time and I called the vet they offered to come to me, but he used to go with me on estimates all the time so I wanted him to get one last ride in the truck. I don't remember the price, but I do remember the cremation being more expensive than I would have expected


----------



## sota

wasn't my vet coming out, but some other service that does it.
need to call the vet again tomorrow and see what their cost is.
she's at the point now that, while today was a good day for her, I wouldn't be shocked to find her gone at any moment.

**** cancer.


----------



## Tony_D

Do any of you guys have a plow on a dodge 4500? I'm buying a new pickup and it comes with a plow, I was thinking of playing musical plows with it. The new pickup comes with a 8.5ft boss so I thought maybe I'll put that one on my dump truck as a backup and the 8ft that I have on the pickup I just don't know if 8.5ft is too small for that truck


----------



## shawn_

Tony_D said:


> Do any of you guys have a plow on a dodge 4500? I'm buying a new pickup and it comes with a plow, I was thinking of playing musical plows with it. The new pickup comes with a 8.5ft boss so I thought maybe I'll put that one on my dump truck as a backup and the 8ft that I have on the pickup I just don't know if 8.5ft is too small for that truck


Too small for a dually IMO . But you'll be right on the cusp. 9'+ would would be best


----------



## BUFF

shawn_ said:


> Too small for a dually IMO . But you'll be right on the cusp. 9'+ would would be best


Add wings?


----------



## gman2310

BUFF said:


> Add wings?


I hated wings on my boss plow


----------



## BUFF

gman2310 said:


> I hated wings on my boss plow


Liked them on my DXT, must be the differences in the property's you and I plowed.


----------



## sota

she continues to fight.
yesterday and today were good days for her. mobility was as normal as it's ever been in the past 2 years. I half expect to find another dead mouse by her hand tomorrow.


----------



## J.Ricci

Tony_D said:


> Do any of you guys have a plow on a dodge 4500? I'm buying a new pickup and it comes with a plow, I was thinking of playing musical plows with it. The new pickup comes with a 8.5ft boss so I thought maybe I'll put that one on my dump truck as a backup and the 8ft that I have on the pickup I just don't know if 8.5ft is too small for that truck


If it's just a backup truck, it's not a bad option since you already have it. Once you start actually using it as a plow truck consistently, upgrade it.


----------



## V_Scapes

We plow with a 3500 and 5500 and wouldn't have anything smaller than 9', moves alot of snow.


----------



## treeguyry

J.Ricci said:


> If it's just a backup truck, it's not a bad option since you already have it. Once you start actually using it as a plow truck consistently, upgrade it.


x2

It's small for that size truck, but if you're mostly plowing residential and it's just a backup it's way better than not having a backup rig. A 4500 dump is a big truck to plow residential with anyway especially where you live


----------



## Tony_D

Thanks guys. I think I'll try it out on the truck for this year since it's going to be a backup and hopefully won't plow snow anyway this winter since that would mean my pickup had a problem. I'm doing almost all residential and 2 small commercial places, a lot what I do is with snowblowers and shovels unfortunately


----------



## AllAboutGreen

Tony_D said:


> Thanks guys. I think I'll try it out on the truck for this year since it's going to be a backup and hopefully won't plow snow anyway this winter since that would mean my pickup had a problem. I'm doing almost all residential and 2 small commercial places, a lot what I do is with snowblowers and shovels unfortunately


Keep grinding we all started doing the same thing!

Anyone else having trouble getting guys still. I cant find guys to drive my trucks or machines and im paying well!! Even the sidewalk crew inquiries im getting are from guys that want $30 all cash...wtf


----------



## J.Ricci

AllAboutGreen said:


> Keep grinding we all started doing the same thing!
> 
> Anyone else having trouble getting guys still. I cant find guys to drive my trucks or machines and im paying well!! Even the sidewalk crew inquiries im getting are from guys that want $30 all cash...wtf


Everybody wants all cash now which is funny because whenever I stop to get coffee 99.9% of people swipe to pay $ 2.50


----------



## Tony_D

J.Ricci said:


> Everybody wants all cash now which is funny because whenever I stop to get coffee 99.9% of people swipe to pay $ 2.50


I get it I'll bring cash to hardscape academy this year lol


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I think more people starting doing swipe or the NFC payment with phone out of fear of the bat flu.


----------



## sota

my shovel guy gets $30/hr.
that's assuming we work this year.


----------



## MGLC

Anybody have a supplier keeping PVC in stock? I'm running low and all my suppliers have little to no pipe in stock


----------



## djt1029

MGLC said:


> Anybody have a supplier keeping PVC in stock? I'm running low and all my suppliers have little to no pipe in stock


Progressive Brick on 17 seems to be the only place able to keep it in stock


----------



## V_Scapes

MGLC said:


> Anybody have a supplier keeping PVC in stock? I'm running low and all my suppliers have little to no pipe in stock


Site One in Mahwah?


----------



## Mike_C

Site One or Wallington plumbing supply


----------



## shawn_

What is everyone using for insurance this is absurd , I am honest with insurance companies over the work I am preforming I have 0 incidents on my loss runs & yet I have 3 people shopping for me for over a week and nothing .

If you want to DM me information please do


----------



## gman2310

shawn_ said:


> What is everyone using for insurance this is absurd , I am honest with insurance companies over the work I am preforming I have 0 incidents on my loss runs & yet I have 3 people shopping for me for over a week and nothing .
> 
> If you want to DM me information please do


We use Hartford, which we get through Farm Family, we do 24hr gas stations too


----------



## shawn_

gman2310 said:


> We use Hartford, which we get through Farm Family, we do 24hr gas stations too


I've had merchants insurance from
Ben insurance here on the forums . But I got dropped because of
Some of the work I do…. I don't get it , have had them for 5 years no losses but dropped anyway


----------



## sota

got some free firewood.


----------



## sota

Anyone near by have one of those spinny paddle power brooms good for getting gravel driveways back into shape, that'd be willing to barter to let me borrow it for a day or 3? I'm a computer guy as a day job.


----------



## iceyman

Hey fellas.. been mia for a little bit.. had to work on myself to become a better person.. between covid, bucky, mandates and other stuff had me all messed up. On a better path now. Hid my depression and anxiety with substance abuse for a long time but it was catching up to me. If youre in the same boat as me dont wait to get help like i did for a long time.


----------



## m_ice

iceyman said:


> Hey fellas.. been mia for a little bit.. had to work on myself to become a better person.. between covid, bucky, mandates and other stuff had me all messed up. On a better path now. Hid my depression and anxiety with substance abuse for a long time but it was catching up to me. If youre in the same boat as me dont wait to get help like i did for a long time.


Just being honest with myself was my biggest hurdle. Not sure what your demons are nor is it my business but for me it's alcohol. I take a medication called Naltrexone, which curbs your cravings. It along with some other things has changed my life.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

iceyman said:


> Hey fellas.. been mia for a little bit.. had to work on myself to become a better person.. between covid, bucky, mandates and other stuff had me all messed up. On a better path now. Hid my depression and anxiety with substance abuse for a long time but it was catching up to me. If youre in the same boat as me dont wait to get help like i did for a long time.


Substance abuse and overall mental health/stress can be a you know what (don't want to get censored). I've been fortunate personally, but have had family members and good friends suffer from them, as recently as this past summer when one attempted to take his life.

Glad you recognized the problem and got the help you needed.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Hey fellas.. been mia for a little bit.. had to work on myself to become a better person.. between covid, bucky, mandates and other stuff had me all messed up. On a better path now. Hid my depression and anxiety with substance abuse for a long time but it was catching up to me. If youre in the same boat as me dont wait to get help like i did for a long tim


Take care of yourself and get what ever help you need. Some time we all need to meet up at one of your places for a meet.


----------



## iceyman

m_ice said:


> Just being honest with myself was my biggest hurdle. Not sure what your demons are nor is it my business but for me it's alcohol. I take a medication called Naltrexone, which curbs your cravings. It along with some other things has changed my life.


Yea i have a couple bottles of it.. wouldnt take it because if u use it messes u up big time but im starting to take it again now. Finally thinking clearly for the first time in a very long time.


----------



## shawn_

Good job icy , we’re all routing for you. Glad your back on track for yourself and your families sakes .

Hopefully your weather reports are more accurate this year then years previous LOL (too soon?)


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Good job icy , we're all routing for you. Glad your back on track for yourself and your families sakes .
> 
> Hopefully your weather reports are more accurate this year then years previous LOL (too soon?)


Hahaha still more accurate than some professionals lol .. cant wait to start tracking storms


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> Hahaha still more accurate than some professionals lol .. cant wait to start tracking storms


Haha most definitely I use you and Weather MJ as my main source


----------



## demetrios007

Good for you Icey, biggest hurdle is behind you now. It gets easier, I got 15+ yrs straight like an arrow it flew by. Wise man told me something I never forgot.....he said you can BS and tell stories to anybody you want, but when you BS the guy looking back at you in the mirror in the morning its time


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> Hey fellas.. been mia for a little bit.. had to work on myself to become a better person.. between covid, bucky, mandates and other stuff had me all messed up. On a better path now. Hid my depression and anxiety with substance abuse for a long time but it was catching up to me. If youre in the same boat as me dont wait to get help like i did for a long time.


Glad to hear you're on a better path now, it's a rough time for everyone who can see through the BS and see what's actually going on. Big group of guys pulling for you here, take care of yourself.


----------



## sota

like others said, meet up at one of icey's joints.


----------



## Randall Ave

Got some real heavy rain, thunder, lightning, and hail.


----------



## V_Scapes

The sky turned green here then we got dumped on with dime to nickel size hail,never seen anything like it.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> The sky turned green here then we got dumped on with dime to nickel size hail,never seen anything like it.


Sun came back out for a minute. Now it's getting dark and the trees are swaying again.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Had a burst of heavy rain/wind with a few flashes of lightning off in the distance, no hail or thunder heard.

Too bad it didn't hold off 5 mins, was packing up at the range when it arrived.


----------



## sota

was cutting and splitting mo wood.


----------



## BUFF

V_Scapes said:


> The sky turned green here then we got dumped on with dime to nickel size hail,never seen anything like it.


Hail is a sob and pretty common in the west/plains states.
I've been in my house for 25yrs and had the roof replaced two times. The last time my pickup got dinged up.
Some storms snow plows are used to clear the roads due to having 3-5" of hail on them and storm drains plug up and streets flood. It's not fun at all.....

Watch the windshield get trashed 





Damage from a storm in Colo Springs a few years back


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Hail is a sob and pretty common in the west/plains states.
> I've been in my house for 25yrs and had the roof replaced two times. The last time my pickup got dinged up.
> Some storms snow plows are used to clear the roads due to having 3-5" of hail on them and storm drains plug up and streets flood. It's not fun at all.....
> 
> Watch the windshield get trashed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damage from a storm in Colo Springs a few years back
> View attachment 223276


When the boss and I started living in sin in lake Hopatcong, we had a good hail storm in the spring. They had to break out the plows.


----------



## V_Scapes

BUFF said:


> Hail is a sob and pretty common in the west/plains states.
> I've been in my house for 25yrs and had the roof replaced two times. The last time my pickup got dinged up.
> Some storms snow plows are used to clear the roads due to having 3-5" of hail on them and storm drains plug up and streets flood. It's not fun at all.....
> 
> Watch the windshield get trashed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damage from a storm in Colo Springs a few years back
> View attachment 223276


Thats wild!
I was cringing watching it hit my truck outside.


----------



## BUFF

V_Scapes said:


> Thats wild!
> I was cringing watching it hit my truck outside.


Areas more prone to big hail events east of where I'm at have covered parking especially car dealers.
You guys have hurricanes we have hail and twisters...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Hail is a sob and pretty common in the west/plains states.
> I've been in my house for 25yrs and had the roof replaced two times. The last time my pickup got dinged up.
> Some storms snow plows are used to clear the roads due to having 3-5" of hail on them and storm drains plug up and streets flood. It's not fun at all.....
> 
> Watch the windshield get trashed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damage from a storm in Colo Springs a few years back
> View attachment 223276


Dude is really pushing his luck...next to a Swift driver in a hail storm...


----------



## H&NServices

Was coming down 15 yesterday when that all hit. Kids thought it was awesome. Had a solid 1/2" of hail on the road and deck at the house. Crazy


----------



## sota

chainsaw is down. seems the idler in the tip decided that rotating isn't in its cards any longer.
new bars are on their way. yes I ordered 2.


----------



## snowpushers

had to buy a new one for my 24" Husqvarna -- $70.00


----------



## V_Scapes

We've been spoiled the past two weeks with cleanup work. Now's it back to typical windy and damp November.


----------



## shawn_

Maybe we’ll get some snow soon and you won’t have to worry about
Clean ups


----------



## S_Marino87

shawn_ said:


> Maybe we'll get some snow soon and you won't have to worry about
> Clean ups


Sorry to burst the snow bubble, but I bought another plow truck so it ain't snowing this year


----------



## V_Scapes

shawn_ said:


> Maybe we'll get some snow soon and you won't have to worry about
> Clean ups


No thanks.


----------



## sota

I haven't even gotten the plow out to test it.


----------



## AG09

shawn_ said:


> Maybe we'll get some snow soon and you won't have to worry about
> Clean ups


Let's not jump the gun. Once we get done with cleanups then it can snow.


----------



## Tony_D

S_Marino87 said:


> Sorry to burst the snow bubble, but I bought another plow truck so it ain't snowing this year


What'd you get?


----------



## Petr51488

shawn_ said:


> Maybe we'll get some snow soon and you won't have to worry about
> Clean ups


no snow talk in this thread sir.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Anyone here have or have owned a 7.3 powerstroke before? Looking for a mechanic to remove the fuel screens in the tank and add a pre pump spin on filter. Pretty sure my screens are clogged and want to eliminate them.


----------



## Klaibs27

Petr51488 said:


> no snow talk in this thread sir.


But the weather thread is closed! Do we start the 10-day countdown now? Something's lurking after Thanksgiving. Let's hope it's not another massive storm for the first one of the year like we had last year.


----------



## Mike_PS

Petr51488 said:


> no snow talk in this thread sir.


yes, there can definitely be snow and weather talk in this thread Thumbs Up


----------



## S_Marino87

Tony_D said:


> What'd you get?


2013 F550 dump it came with a XLS and it's going to get a salter next week. I couldn't justify a new truck and my pool is limited as it is since I could only justify the truck if it had the L-pack toolbox since I need the tool storage even if it is minimal.


----------



## shawn_

S_Marino87 said:


> 2013 F550 dump it came with a XLS and it's going to get a salter next week. I couldn't justify a new truck and my pool is limited as it is since I could only justify the truck if it had the L-pack toolbox since I need the tool storage even if it is minimal.


What size salter you putting on there'? I been shopping for a 4.5 yard striker no one has em


----------



## Mike_C

S_Marino87 said:


> 2013 F550 dump it came with a XLS and it's going to get a salter next week. I couldn't justify a new truck and my pool is limited as it is since I could only justify the truck if it had the L-pack toolbox since I need the tool storage even if it is minimal.


You'll be surprised how much you can fit in the L-pack on a 550, it's deceptive.


----------



## sota

Michael J. Donovan said:


> yes, there can definitely be snow and weather talk in this thread Thumbs Up


----------



## S_Marino87

Mike_C said:


> You'll be surprised how much you can fit in the L-pack on a 550, it's deceptive.


I'm realizing that today, started setting it up and fit a lot more than I thought with some space left so far



shawn_ said:


> What size salter you putting on there'? I been shopping for a 4.5 yard striker no one has em


3 yard steelcaster, same issue I would've gone 4.5 but this was easier to get


----------



## shawn_

S_Marino87 said:


> I'm realizing that today, started setting it up and fit a lot more than I thought with some space left so far
> 
> 3 yard steelcaster, same issue I would've gone 4.5 but this was easier to get


I'd get a 6 if it came electric. I don't want to settle for 3 I already have a 2.5 tornado needed that significant jump


----------



## treeguyry

Do any of you know a place that rents out a stand-on blower?


----------



## truckie80

treeguyry said:


> Do any of you know a place that rents out a stand-on blower?


Never saw one for rent, maybe you get set up a demo with a dealer though


----------



## UniqueTouch

treeguyry said:


> Do any of you know a place that rents out a stand-on blower?


I do what county you in


----------



## iceyman

Pulled out the plows today. Gona clean em up tmrw with the weather looking nice.. also need a new box for my skid but wanted to save the backdrag edge from my old one and re use it.


----------



## treeguyry

UniqueTouch said:


> I do what county you in


Passaic / Morris


----------



## truckie80

I looked at my snowblowers today on the shelf and thought "maybe I should do something with those soon" and that was the end of that


----------



## Randall Ave

I took scrap to the junk yard today so I could get to the plows, someone dumped some crap behind the shop. Scrap is up or they made a mistake.


----------



## demetrios007

I think fuscos rental has a stand on. Funny that I saw Fullerton crew over the weekend with a brand new one blowing leaves with it on a commercial lawn the size of a stamp. I shook my head as I drove by


----------



## fendt716

bowers sales and rentals in mertztown pa. has them and all other kind of landscape. rent is reasonable good people to work with.


----------



## MGLC

demetrios007 said:


> I think fuscos rental has a stand on. Funny that I saw Fullerton crew over the weekend with a brand new one blowing leaves with it on a commercial lawn the size of a stamp. I shook my head as I drove by


My maintenance crews use them on every property, might as well it does the work of 2-3 guys


----------



## UniqueTouch

treeguyry said:


> Passaic / Morris


K I'm in Monmouth county too far


----------



## shawn_

Anybody in Monmouth beach area interested in a site to bid? Let me know it’s directly through the owner I’m bidding on his other property in Middletown but I’m not going to be able to do monmouths Beach


----------



## iceyman

Monmouth beach too far from us unfortunately


----------



## shawn_

Got my loader delivered today JCB 409 from eartborne in PA…..

hope it's good to me 2016 with 600 hours


----------



## m_ice

shawn_ said:


> View attachment 223682
> Got my loader delivered today JCB 409 from eartborne in PA…..
> 
> hope it's good to me 2016 with 600 hours


Is this your 1st loader?


----------



## shawn_

m_ice said:


> Is this your 1st loader?


Yes


----------



## m_ice

shawn_ said:


> Yes


You'll love it...mine showed up today also!


----------



## m_ice




----------



## Mike_C

shawn_ said:


> Yes


And now you'll wonder how you ever made do without one


----------



## shawn_

I really wanted a case but they were impossible to find. I’ve read that JCB has gotten way better over the years so hoping this is a good machine.

oh Mike I know the production is silly, Going to be a great addition Hope to add more in the near future


----------



## demetrios007

Thank God there are jurors with brains in WI. Watched CNN for a few just to amuse myself. Probably gonna be big shopping sprees tonight after dark......free TV's for everyone


----------



## Randall Ave

demetrios007 said:


> Thank God there are jurors with brains in WI. Watched CNN for a few just to amuse myself. Probably gonna be big shopping sprees tonight after dark......free TV's for everyone


There's over a thousand national guard there. And now they know that they will be shot.


----------



## J.Ricci

Riot season! Duck season!


----------



## BUFF

J.Ricci said:


> Riot season! Duck season!


----------



## m_ice

BUFF said:


> View attachment 223711


Phile meme


----------



## S_Marino87

Randall Ave said:


> There's over a thousand national guard there. And now they know that they will be shot.


But are they vaccinated? Because if not they probably shouldn't be allowed to do their jobs...you know, for public "Safety"


----------



## MGLC

demetrios007 said:


> Thank God there are jurors with brains in WI. Watched CNN for a few just to amuse myself. Probably gonna be big shopping sprees tonight after dark......free TV's for everyone


The first win for America in a long, long time


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> Phile meme


@BUFF just has one thing on his mind now... Wallyworld...


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> @BUFF just has one thing on his mind now... Wallyworld...


He needs to realize that they give out trophies for how many push carts you can stack in a pile.


----------



## truckie80

Question for those of you who do Christmas lights - where do you buy from? I know you cut strands to length and I'm sick of always having extra lights to tape or hide when I do my gutter lines


----------



## MGLC

https://www.christmasdesigners.com/christmas-lights.html
It might be hard to get some items this late in the season but I'm sure you can get c7 or 9's. Warm white goes really fast though


----------



## djt1029

https://www.holidaybrightlights.com is another option. They ship pretty quickly


----------



## Tony_D

How do you guys charge for Christmas lights? Is it a good add on? Other than leaves and some gutter cleaning I have no other work going on this time of year so it might be something worth trying to get into. I don't see a lot of people offering it in my area


----------



## sota

my issue would be, I'd think hanging christmas lights would put you at a higher risk of an expensive workers comp claim. all those ladders and tall roofs are just a slip and fall away from making a Really Bad Day happen.


----------



## shawn_

Tony_D said:


> How do you guys charge for Christmas lights? Is it a good add on? Other than leaves and some gutter cleaning I have no other work going on this time of year so it might be something worth trying to get into. I don't see a lot of people offering it in my area


My buddy used to do Christmas lights around here and did really good, then he moved to Florida and started it over there, he does really good there too. I am not sure how he charged I'd imagine by footage or material + time .


----------



## MGLC

sota said:


> my issue would be, I'd think hanging christmas lights would put you at a higher risk of an expensive workers comp claim. all those ladders and tall roofs are just a slip and fall away from making a Really Bad Day happen.


Workers comp for it is higher, but it only impacts the portion of your payroll that goes to hanging lights. For the extra six figures in revenue it's well worth it. With that being said, @Tony_D it takes a little while to build up the customer base for it, so you are going to want to make sure you have a few clients lined up before jumping in. Do it the right way from the start, use commercial grade lighting and materials. Buying sets at Home Depot or Walmart is cheaper for someone just starting out, but in the long run you'll make a better margin doing it right and buying spools and bulbs individually etc. Just like with anything else, pricing it involves a bit of a learning curve.


----------



## iceyman

Any way to put a plow on this bad boy?


----------



## sota

probably. someone put a plow on a neon IIRC. (think that was posted on here too.)


----------



## iceyman

Possible little system on sunday.. just to keep it in back of ur minds


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> Possible little system on sunday.. just to keep it in back of ur minds


I hope not , not ready lol.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Possible little system on sunday.. just to keep it in back of ur minds


Ya know who's ready to go??

NO ONE


----------



## Mike_C

My last winter rental finally came through today, what a nightmare the preseason has been.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mike_C said:


> My last winter rental finally came through today, what a nightmare the preseason has been.


Absolutely


----------



## V_Scapes

I haven't touched any of my snow equipment, should probably get on that.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> I haven't touched any of my snow equipment, should probably get on that.


Will keep watching but it would be fitting way this year has gone to have nov snow


----------



## prezek

Keep it up north. Haven’t touched a plow or spreader yet.


----------



## shawn_

Mike_C said:


> My last winter rental finally came through today, what a nightmare the preseason has been.


my pushers that I ordered over a month
Ago shipping directly
From the factory still are not here…. They've canceled my freight 3x already due to lack of trucks being able to deliver….. tomorrow 1 of them are supposed to come in.

I ordered express steel .


----------



## Mike_C

shawn_ said:


> my pushers that I ordered over a month
> Ago shipping directly
> From the factory still are not here…. They've canceled my freight 3x already due to lack of trucks being able to deliver….. tomorrow 1 of them are supposed to come in.
> 
> I ordered express steel .


We've hauled 90% of equipment in house this year, including a trip to Iowa. Sad state of affairs


----------



## treeguyry

Mike_C said:


> We've hauled 90% of equipment in house this year, including a trip to Iowa. Sad state of affairs


Let's go Brandon


----------



## V_Scapes

prezek said:


> Keep it up north. Haven't touched a plow or spreader yet.


Funny, I was hoping for it to stay south.


----------



## shawn_

Mike_C said:


> We've hauled 90% of equipment in house this year, including a trip to Iowa. Sad state of affairs


If I had the means I would


----------



## sota

I gotta say, my Stihl MS250 chainsaw, is a damn ANIMAL for only an 18" saw. I know people want to go electric with some stuff, but when it comes to cutting up this much wood, no way. You'd be raping batteries.


















































Some of those chunks are over 26" across.

I'd say i'm 99% done with 'sawing. The remainder is all weird pieces that need to be cut into things manageable for splitting.


----------



## Petr51488

sota said:


> I gotta say, my Stihl MS250 chainsaw, is a damn ANIMAL for only an 18" saw. I know people want to go electric with some stuff, but when it comes to cutting up this much wood, no way. You'd be raping batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of those chunks are over 26" across.
> 
> I'd say i'm 99% done with 'sawing. The remainder is all weird pieces that need to be cut into things manageable for splitting.


who would ever want to go electric?
Do you have a splitter?


----------



## shawn_

sota said:


> I gotta say, my Stihl MS250 chainsaw, is a damn ANIMAL for only an 18" saw. I know people want to go electric with some stuff, but when it comes to cutting up this much wood, no way. You'd be raping batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of those chunks are over 26" across.
> 
> I'd say i'm 99% done with 'sawing. The remainder is all weird pieces that need to be cut into things manageable for splitting.


All of their saws are great even a little climber saw will get the job done it's amazing


----------



## shawn_

I am now definitely nervous lol


----------



## Kevo17

Looking for some Subcontractor help here in Central NJ if anyone is interested? Could use 2-3 plow trucks to join our crew. All commercial sites at the exit 8A area of the turnpike. Paying 125 hourly and have plenty of hours of work if it snows.


----------



## sota

Petr51488 said:


> who would ever want to go electric?
> Do you have a splitter?


Yea. his name is Alexander (my son).


----------



## iceyman

Kevo17 said:


> Looking for some Subcontractor help here in Central NJ if anyone is interested? Could use 2-3 plow trucks to join our crew. All commercial sites at the exit 8A area of the turnpike. Paying 125 hourly and have plenty of hours of work if it snows.


All in those warehouses in cranberry?


----------



## iceyman

Gfs coming to the idea of snow now for sunday.. first chase is on


----------



## H&NServices

Ive seen conflicting reports for something Thursday Night / Friday AM.

Just got the salter wired into the truck, and finaished fabricating my mounts, and hooked to the new to me plow and everything works after my total rewire so its pretty safe to say nothing will be happening for a while.


----------



## Kevo17

iceyman said:


> All in those warehouses in cranberry?


Yeah and South Brunswick and Monroe


----------



## AllAboutGreen

Mike_C said:


> My last winter rental finally came through today, what a nightmare the preseason has been.


its been a pre season of headaches and out flow here too... I spent more time putting things away properly this past spring and everything seems to be breaking when we test run it....wtf


----------



## Mark Oomkes

AllAboutGreen said:


> its been a pre season of headaches and out flow here too... I spent more time putting things away properly this past spring and everything seems to be breaking when we test run it....wtf


Thought I was the only one experiencing this.


----------



## prezek

You guys are going to convince me to hook my plows and salters up soon…


----------



## m_ice

prezek said:


> You guys are going to convince me to hook my plows and salters up soon…


Pre-planning is over-rated...hook them up the day of the 1st storm lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

prezek said:


> You guys are going to convince me to hook my plows and salters up soon…


Meh...all the crap is broken after you get it working so it's just a waste of time to fix it before you need it.


----------



## prezek

m_ice said:


> Pre-planning is over-rated...hook them up the day of the 1st storm lol


Exactly. They worked when we took them off. What could've gone wrong in the last 8 months.


----------



## shawn_

My salters worked half ass last year when I took them off and I still haven’t even looked at them. I’m sure this is going to be a nightmare situation.


----------



## the Suburbanite

prezek said:


> Exactly. They worked when we took them off. What could've gone wrong in the last 8 months.


Take it to the politics thread fella


----------



## gman2310

I still need to find another western plow before it snows


----------



## shawn_

gman2310 said:


> I still need to find another western plow before it snows


Last place I called that had them in stock was storks in PA, also if your desperate if you call up places in Maryland area they are fully stocked with plows/ salters as of 2
Weeks ago. They just didn't have a 4.5 yard striker seems NO one has them.

the upside to going out of state for a plow or salter is their prices are legitimately 1000+ cheaper then the stores I called here in NJ .


----------



## iceyman

gman2310 said:


> I still need to find another western plow before it snows


New or used


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Meh...all the crap is broken after you get it working so it's just a waste of time to fix it before you need it.


You should hire a mecanic


----------



## treeguyry

Happy Thanksgiving fellas, don't forget to see how your liberal relatives feel about skyrocketing inflation


----------



## gman2310

iceyman said:


> New or used


Used, sorry probably should of said that


----------



## Kevin_NJ

treeguyry said:


> Happy Thanksgiving fellas, don't forget to see how your liberal relatives feel about skyrocketing inflation


According the the lefties, you need to be checking for papers and keeping them in the garage for hors d'oeuvres until they pass a bat flu test also.


----------



## J.Ricci

Kevin_NJ said:


> According the the lefties, you need to be checking for papers and keeping them in the garage for hors d'oeuvres until they pass a bat flu test also.


Can't forget about starting a new Thanksgiving tradition by reporting those you disagree with to the FBI


----------



## S_Marino87

Silver lining of losing my job, I'm off for the first time on Thanksgiving. I'll eat those words once the left side of the table starts asking why I wouldn't just get the shot


----------



## sota

mine seemed to decide not to get into any lefty rants this year. but then the most liberal member didn't show up, because myself, my wife, and my kid are all untainted by the shot.


----------



## sota

also @S_Marino87 I dunno if you saw it before, but ACME had progresso soups on sale buy 3 get 5 free. ends today though.


----------



## iceyman

gman2310 said:


> Used, sorry probably should of said that


Fb marketplace has a couple on there


----------



## fireball

Shop rite has progressive soups on sale a month ago for .88 each. The "HOT" soups are nothing but bad


----------



## V_Scapes

Got my main truck set up today, peace of mind at least.

When does everyone usually replace a v box drag chain?


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> Got my main truck set up today, peace of mind at least.
> 
> When does everyone usually replace a v box drag chain?


Usually right after it breaks in the middle of a storm and I spend a while cursing myself for not doing it sooner. Rinse and repeat


----------



## sota

fireball said:


> Shop rite has progressive soups on sale a month ago for .88 each. The "HOT" soups are nothing but bad


interesting. I liked the spicy chicken noodle w/ jalapeno.


----------



## iceyman

The low jumping off the coast wont get its act together enough for us to get more than some flurries.. active pattern ahead so well see where it takes us


----------



## V_Scapes

10 days out


----------



## MGLC

V_Scapes said:


> 10 days out


And so it begins


----------



## shawn_

V_Scapes said:


> 10 days out


Good 10 days gives me somwtime
To get my **** together lol


----------



## demetrios007

Does anyone here have straight up plowing insurance not tied to landscaping etc.? I'm asking because I subbed my skid and my truck/myself to same guy for 12 years and broke away over some covid drama last winter late in the season. I just setup a new HVAC business and was sticker shocked at 6700 for commercial snow plowing add on for truck and skid


----------



## Randall Ave

demetrios007 said:


> Does anyone here have straight up plowing insurance not tied to landscaping etc.? I'm asking because I subbed my skid and my truck/myself to same guy for 12 years and broke away over some covid drama last winter late in the season. I just setup a new HVAC business and was sticker shocked at 6700 for commercial snow plowing add on for truck and skid


I am just going to be plowing my own stuff now. Was told $5000.00 for the little bit of commercial I was doing, now I have a different policy for roads on my one truck. I was told if I ever get rid of that policy, I will never be able to get it back.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Just function tested my blade. Remembered the one locking pin was sticking last year; I gave it a good hit of spray white lithium grease.

I'm cutting back this year. No more 8-12+hrs in the truck then off to my day job. I told my friend/boss over the Summer I was going to stop altogether, when I told him why he asked if I could stay on for storms that don't run into my day-job hours and I agreed. I'll miss the extra money, but not the headaches. He's been shifting to more smaller lots and residentials over the years. 

Still need to do my own place, and typically I need to clean up my road also.


----------



## shawn_

demetrios007 said:


> Does anyone here have straight up plowing insurance not tied to landscaping etc.? I'm asking because I subbed my skid and my truck/myself to same guy for 12 years and broke away over some covid drama last winter late in the season. I just setup a new HVAC business and was sticker shocked at 6700 for commercial snow plowing add on for truck and skid


Make sure that your insurance is actually covering you for the properties your equipment is doing. I just had a major issue with my carrier not insuring me for what I was actually doing & even after I told them exactly what I was doing and what I wanted they still messed it up & was charging me to little & not covering me for what scope of works I was doing.


----------



## Randall Ave

shawn_ said:


> Make sure that your insurance is actually covering you for the properties your equipment is doing. I just had a major issue with my carrier not insuring me for what I was actually doing & even after I told them exactly what I was doing and what I wanted they still messed it up & was charging me to little & not covering me for what scope of works I was doing.


That was my issue, I thought I was good but. Nope. I'm not going spend more, what I'm paying now is nuts.


----------



## shawn_

Randall Ave said:


> That was my issue, I thought I was good but. Nope. I'm not going spend more, what I'm paying now is nuts.


Yeah it's terrible the prices out there especially for us here in NJ


----------



## Randall Ave

shawn_ said:


> Yeah it's terrible the prices out there especially for us here in NJ


Look, I'm not trying to wine like a school girl but. My insurance for the shop was 24,000.00, around their. Then add on health insurance for my family. Then throw in the personal vehicle insurance, home owners policy. It's just stupid. I have three towns I'm doing repairs for. Hopefully they keep me busy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Look, I'm not trying to wine like a school girl but. My insurance for the shop was 24,000.00, around their. Then add on health insurance for my family. Then throw in the personal vehicle insurance, home owners policy. It's just stupid. I have three towns I'm doing repairs for. Hopefully they keep me busy.


I can keep you bizzie.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> I can keep you bizzie.


Then stop throwing out my applications. AJ already gave me a pay quote.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Then stop throwing out my applications. AJ already gave me a pay quote.


He's getting out now that he's mining imaginary money...I'll keep you going until you retire.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I can keep you bizzie.


All those Dodges, that's no lie...


----------



## AG09

J.Ricci said:


> Usually right after it breaks in the middle of a storm and I spend a while cursing myself for not doing it sooner. Rinse and repeat


So true!!


----------



## demetrios007

If I understood it right the guys that are covered thru landscaping and keep the snow under a certain percent of their gross don't get hammered with those prices.

Shawn thanks for the heads up. I did have to list the properties and scope of work on each one. Small guys cant make money in this state pushing snow unless we get hammered.

Randall I feel your pain. My commercial property that my office is also in is at 28k this year w the bizness policy wrapped up in it. I'm just about done w this state, uncle Joe ain't helping either


----------



## HeatMiser

demetrios007 said:


> If I understood it right the guys that are covered thru landscaping and keep the snow under a certain percent of their gross don't get hammered with those prices.
> 
> Shawn thanks for the heads up. I did have to list the properties and scope of work on each one. Small guys cant make money in this state pushing snow unless we get hammered.
> 
> Randall I feel your pain. My commercial property that my office is also in is at 28k this year w the bizness policy wrapped up in it. I'm just about done w this state, uncle Joe ain't helping either


It's been getting worse and worse the last few years. I know landscape guys also pay through the nose, but if that's not your main business it's 10x harder to get insurance. I'm out of commercial plowing after this year because of it and just sticking with roads.


----------



## Randall Ave

Early morning dusting.


----------



## sota

we're getting more frosting coming down right now as well.
at the finger "tip' of somerset county, where it touches union county.


----------



## V_Scapes

Very light snow showers here this morning, nothing more than a dusting.


----------



## Mike_C

Good practice, first salt run of the season done


----------



## AG09

The state salted up and down Rt23 and Rt46 sometime after 9am and the snow wasnt even sticking to the roads here.... :hammerhead:


----------



## Randall Ave

AG09 said:


> The state salted up and down Rt23 and Rt46 sometime after 9am and the snow wasnt even sticking to the roads here.... :hammerhead:


Just was on 280, they salted that to. What a waste.


----------



## fendt716

last nights problems got spreader on the 2015 ford 550 everythings works great spread 2 place get a mile away from second place pull out from light hit 20 miles per hour. lose tramisson no gears and jump into park.i am in the right lane on a 4 lane road call cops and heavy duty tow co. to come get it.the owner of the tow knew what happen to it shift tube and cable. he had 7 550 and said any if 5 was on the road he was happy. he 7 dodges now all on the road everyday. this happen to a truck that 22000 miles on it. ford junk then i get letter from ford that since it build as a munp spec . that pf filter may have cracked but if is cause by partial pluged it caused the crack so you how going work out. update on 2011 with blow engine had to buy engine from ford will be in end of week. between engine and install 20000.00. the tow guy said that when that happens when you towing a car at 50 blows trans now out 10000.00 poorer. i need to go to dodges again. i have no luck but bad luck this year just can not win one.


----------



## iceyman

fendt716 said:


> last nights problems got spreader on the 2015 ford 550 everythings works great spread 2 place get a mile away from second place pull out from light hit 20 miles per hour. lose tramisson no gears and jump into park.i am in the right lane on a 4 lane road call cops and heavy duty tow co. to come get it.the owner of the tow knew what happen to it shift tube and cable. he had 7 550 and said any if 5 was on the road he was happy. he 7 dodges now all on the road everyday. this happen to a truck that 22000 miles on it. ford junk then i get letter from ford that since it build as a munp spec . that pf filter may have cracked but if is cause by partial pluged it caused the crack so you how going work out. update on 2011 with blow engine had to buy engine from ford will be in end of week. between engine and install 20000.00. the tow guy said that when that happens when you towing a car at 50 blows trans now out 10000.00 poorer. i need to go to dodges again. i have no luck but bad luck this year just can not win one.


----------



## shawn_

Sounds like a nightmare , I don’t think you’ll be any better off with dodge


----------



## MGLC

Nothing is built to last anymore no matter who makes it


----------



## treeguyry

MGLC said:


> Nothing is built to last anymore no matter who makes it


Ain't that the truth


----------



## Mark Oomkes

shawn_ said:


> Sounds like a nightmare , I don't think you'll be any better off with dodge


My repairs and maintenance costs as well as headaches have only gone down since going back to RAMs.

Biggest issue is the emissions crap and they all have that.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> My repairs and maintenance costs as well as headaches have only gone down since going back to RAMs.
> 
> Biggest issue is the emissions crap and they all have that.


And don't forget about your Dodge oil pans...


----------



## V_Scapes

Ajlawn1 said:


> And don't forget about your Dodge oil pans...
> 
> View attachment 224268


4k for a new one.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> And don't forget about your Dodge oil pans...
> 
> View attachment 224268


I'm getting one replaced as it did have a couple spots of oil after wire brushing.

Apparently another is rusty but not as bad. So I'm going to use the old Ford oil pan trick and get some Permatex Fuel Tank Repair kits and seal it up before it gets worse.

The one getting replaced is a '15 with about 60K on it and came from oHiO. Mine has 152K and is in better shape. Better than anything I saw from a 7.3.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> 4k for a new one.


I Gotta make a few bucks too, but thats kinda high.


----------



## Mike_C

fendt716 said:


> last nights problems got spreader on the 2015 ford 550 everythings works great spread 2 place get a mile away from second place pull out from light hit 20 miles per hour. lose tramisson no gears and jump into park.i am in the right lane on a 4 lane road call cops and heavy duty tow co. to come get it.the owner of the tow knew what happen to it shift tube and cable. he had 7 550 and said any if 5 was on the road he was happy. he 7 dodges now all on the road everyday. this happen to a truck that 22000 miles on it. ford junk then i get letter from ford that since it build as a munp spec . that pf filter may have cracked but if is cause by partial pluged it caused the crack so you how going work out. update on 2011 with blow engine had to buy engine from ford will be in end of week. between engine and install 20000.00. the tow guy said that when that happens when you towing a car at 50 blows trans now out 10000.00 poorer. i need to go to dodges again. i have no luck but bad luck this year just can not win one.


Besides tires and brakes both wearing way sooner than they should, F550's have been good to me. I bought my first 2 Dodge's last year, a pair of 5500's and while one has been fine the other has been out for warranty work 3 times already.


----------



## MGLC

I know a lot of guys don't like the cabover look, but I've switched over to mostly Isuzu and UD trucks. I've had very few problems with any of them


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Besides tires and brakes both wearing way sooner than they should, F550's have been good to me. I bought my first 2 Dodge's last year, a pair of 5500's and while one has been fine the other has been out for warranty work 3 times already.


What kind of warranty work?


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> What kind of warranty work?


Nobody can figure out what the deal is with the transmission, randomly lagging sometimes, stalling out in reverse others and just all around glitchy.



MGLC said:


> I know a lot of guys don't like the cabover look, but I've switched over to mostly Isuzu and UD trucks. I've had very few problems with any of them


A bunch of my guys love the Isuzu's, can't beat the turning radius and visibility. Other's all but refuse to drive them


----------



## sota

I always wanted one with a flat bed to use as a track day tow rig.


----------



## shawn_

Just picked up my first 550 yesterday from my buddy.

I was looking into the Isuzu flat bed trucks for a dedicated salt truck. Possibly next year ill
Make that happen after I do more research on them & hopefully price drops down a few thousand on them again.


----------



## sota

um... wtf?
snow is actually falling pretty good, and it might be coating things.


----------



## Randall Ave

sota said:


> um... wtf?
> snow is actually falling pretty good, and it might be coating things.


It is here.


----------



## iceyman

Flurrie ls here


----------



## V_Scapes

It's total BS that you need to pay to watch some of the Devil's games.


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> It's total BS that you need to pay to watch some of the Devil's games.


Almost as bad as having to have a negative test/proof of vax or wear a mask to go to games...with season tickets, that have been paid for, in full, for well over a year.


----------



## iceyman

My pops just got qouted 7400 all in for an 8‘ snow ex.. completely insane.. gona go used


----------



## H&NServices

djt1029 said:


> Almost as bad as having to have a negative test/proof of vax or wear a mask to go to games...with season tickets, that have been paid for, in full, for well over a year.


Just went to the Flyers/Devils game Sunday. Aside from being constantly let down by my boys in orange and black, I will say it was the most pleasant experience ive ever had in the Prudential Center. I dont have the jab, nor does my wife. Walked right in, scanned our tickets off my phone, never wore a mask once, never was asked to, never asked for a card.

We were even shown to our seats, and not a mention of it.

the $14 beers tho.....


----------



## V_Scapes

H&NServices said:


> Just went to the Flyers/Devils game Sunday. Aside from being constantly let down by my boys in orange and black, I will say it was the most pleasant experience ive ever had in the Prudential Center. I dont have the jab, nor does my wife. Walked right in, scanned our tickets off my phone, never wore a mask once, never was asked to, never asked for a card.
> 
> We were even shown to our seats, and not a mention of it.
> 
> the $14 beers tho.....


So you don't need a test to go?


----------



## H&NServices

I didnt on Sunday. Even the website said that if your not jabbed, you just need a mask. No one even asked to see a card, or anything. People were wearing masks going through the gate, then just taking them off.


----------



## iceyman

H&NServices said:


> I didnt on Sunday. Even the website said that if your not jabbed, you just need a mask. No one even asked to see a card, or anything. People were wearing masks going through the gate, then just taking them off.


Yep my buddy has season tix and he wears a mask at the gate then takes it off for the night


----------



## djt1029

Yeah, I can't bring myself to put it on to go through the gate and be part of the BS theater that this all turned into. We'll see if I stay this stubborn once I have time to go again, I bought a house and have spent every minute I'm not "working" working on the house


----------



## djt1029

On the topic of snow & weather, picked this up yesterday should be getting set up for winter next week or the following


----------



## J.Ricci

djt1029 said:


> Yeah, I can't bring myself to put it on to go through the gate and be part of the BS theater that this all turned into. We'll see if I stay this stubborn once I have time to go again, I bought a house and have spent every minute I'm not "working" working on the house


Stick to your guns, nothing ever changed by people complying with BS


----------



## truckie80

J.Ricci said:


> Stick to your guns, nothing ever changed by people complying with BS


Damn straight


----------



## MGLC

J.Ricci said:


> Stick to your guns, nothing ever changed by people complying with BS


Amen brother


----------



## shawn_

djt1029 said:


> Yeah, I can't bring myself to put it on to go through the gate and be part of the BS theater that this all turned into. We'll see if I stay this stubborn once I have time to go again, I bought a house and have spent every minute I'm not "working" working on the house


That's why I'm purchasing brand new ….. F that working and then working on a home always , did that already sold made money buying something with a warranty & no issues & whatever issues come up I get fixed on them .

am moving a little further south then I'd like to be , moving to the Barnaghetto , ocean acres DR Horton homes .


----------



## Mike_C

New houses have their own issues also, I've flipped houses that were 10 years old and found worse problems than 100 year old homes.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> New houses have their own issues also, I've flipped houses that were 10 years old and found worse problems than 100 year old homes.


I own a home built in 1860, I'll tell you about problems.


----------



## V_Scapes

H&NServices said:


> I didnt on Sunday. Even the website said that if your not jabbed, you just need a mask. No one even asked to see a card, or anything. People were wearing masks going through the gate, then just taking them off.


Good to know, I haven't been to a game since November 2019.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mike_C said:


> New houses have their own issues also, I've flipped houses that were 10 years old and found worse problems than 100 year old homes.


Our house is as n old Sears kit house.


----------



## shawn_

Mike_C said:


> New houses have their own issues also, I've flipped houses that were 10 years old and found worse problems than 100 year old homes.


No
Doubt 100% but if I don't have to do any work When I come home that would be awesome


----------



## S_Marino87

Mike_C said:


> New houses have their own issues also, I've flipped houses that were 10 years old and found worse problems than 100 year old homes.


They just don't make carpenters like they used to right?


----------



## Tony_D

Seems like the trees are empty around here, I'm starting my last round of cleanups tomorrow


----------



## shawn_

S_Marino87 said:


> They just don't make carpenters like they used to right?


They don't make carpenters no more at all is the issue


----------



## shawn_

cold and dry last week , next week is showing warm and “moist” . Hope that’s not the pattern this year


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> cold and dry last week , next week is showing warm and "moist" . Hope that's not the pattern this year


Rather an active pattern than not


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> Rather an active pattern than not


 Makes sense well I'll be following along


----------



## truckie80

Tony_D said:


> Seems like the trees are empty around here, I'm starting my last round of cleanups tomorrow


I'm starting finals on Monday, then I have about a week of little odds and ends. I have no idea what I'm going to do with the downtime this winter now that I'm down to only working one job


----------



## V_Scapes

We're just about done with our second round then have a bunch that need a third visit. Hoping to be just about wrapped up after next week.


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> I'm starting finals on Monday, then I have about a week of little odds and ends. I have no idea what I'm going to do with the downtime this winter now that I'm down to only working one job


Buy a snowmobile.


----------



## shawn_

V_Scapes said:


> We're just about done with our second round then have a bunch that need a third visit. Hoping to be just about wrapped up after next week.


When your pricing your clean ups do you account for going there 3x? Or do they request 3 cleanups and they pay for each one?
Always wondered how that worked


----------



## V_Scapes

shawn_ said:


> When your pricing your clean ups do you account for going there 3x? Or do they request 3 cleanups and they pay for each one?
> Always wondered how that worked


It's per man per hour. Most customers want it done twice but with a late leaf drop this year and winds from last week it makes a mess again.


----------



## Tony_D

I don't get anywhere near as many leaves as a lot of you guys on here, plus I don't have as many accounts but we're going to hit everywhere 4 times this year, a few will get 5. It should be a good round of bills going out after next week


----------



## V_Scapes

Tony_D said:


> I don't get anywhere near as many leaves as a lot of you guys on here, plus I don't have as many accounts but we're going to hit everywhere 4 times this year, a few will get 5. It should be a good round of bills going out after next week


What's your average size property?


----------



## prezek

Tony_D said:


> I don't get anywhere near as many leaves as a lot of you guys on here, plus I don't have as many accounts but we're going to hit everywhere 4 times this year, a few will get 5. It should be a good round of bills going out after next week


Good to hear. I know we were busting your chops earlier on about leaf season being dreadful…I'm assuming you guys had about the same weather as us. I think we only had 1 day of crazy winds that we couldn't do leaves. Only a few frosty mornings. Be thankful. Weather doesn't always cooperate like this year. I have a solid 2 weeks of work left. Can't wait til it's over.


----------



## Tony_D

V_Scapes said:


> What's your average size property?


Almost all my accounts are 50x100 lots, I have some that are a little bigger and my biggest is a half an acre which is probably average or small for a lot of you guys


----------



## V_Scapes

prezek said:


> Good to hear. I know we were busting your chops earlier on about leaf season being dreadful…I'm assuming you guys had about the same weather as us. I think we only had 1 day of crazy winds that we couldn't do leaves. Only a few frosty mornings. Be thankful. Weather doesn't always cooperate like this year. I have a solid 2 weeks of work left. Can't wait til it's over.


Very true. The real pain this fall was slow leaf drop.


Tony_D said:


> Almost all my accounts are 50x100 lots, I have some that are a little bigger and my biggest is a half an acre which is probably average or small for a lot of you guys


Could price those flat rate and make good money.


----------



## Tony_D

Yeah fall cleanups are my best money maker of the year because of that, me and 2 guys can be in and out quick and we only fill the truck up once a week on average.


----------



## Randall Ave

Got some wind, rain, and sleet.


----------



## MKWL2

Anyone interested in buying maintenance accounts in NW Bergen Co? Getting out of maintenance for the second time now after this season. Price slashing and increasingly insane clients have broken the last straw


----------



## truckie80

MKWL2 said:


> Anyone interested in buying maintenance accounts in NW Bergen Co? Getting out of maintenance for the second time now after this season. Price slashing and increasingly insane clients have broken the last straw


If I could get some additional labor, I'd be interested


----------



## H&NServices

Looks like we have something brewing for Wednesday. Saw a possible 3-5 during the day maybe a few more at night


----------



## Randall Ave

What are subs getting paid? I have someone wanting me to sub to them this year. Don't know if this is something I want to do.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> What are subs getting paid? I have someone wanting me to sub to them this year. Don't know if this is something I want to do.


Truck and plow size?


----------



## H&NServices

The guy Im hooked up with pays his subs like this.

85.00 for pickup, 120 for pickup with a salter 95 for mason dump and 120.00 for mason dump with salter, salt supplied for his sites


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Truck and plow size?


Actually have three set for plows. Ford f 250s, one F350. 8 1/2 straight blades.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Actually have three set for plows. Ford f 250s, one F350. 8 1/2 straight blades.


Take what you want and add 25-30% to that number


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> Actually have three set for plows. Ford f 250s, one F350. 8 1/2 straight blades.


There was someone offering two hondos an hour on the East coast for truck with blade and spreader...


----------



## H&NServices

Ajlawn1 said:


> There was someone offering two hondos an hour on the East coast for truck with blade and spreader...


Up in Mass i believe, Boston area


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> There was someone offering two hondos an hour on the East coast for truck with blade and spreader...


They don't work that cheap here anymore.


----------



## Exclusive contracting

I’m looking for a driver if anyone knows of anyone thanks Anthony 2014565900


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Actually have three set for plows. Ford f 250s, one F350. 8 1/2 straight blades.


Being Fords, good idea to have 2 backups.


----------



## shawn_

Depending on equipment , I’m getting 150 per hour for my 2 accounts I sub out from someone .

I mean but I’m worth that dollar amount  atleast I think I am :hammerhead:


----------



## shawn_

My phone has had a snow flake on it for 3 days now for this upcoming Wednesday @iceyman and update


----------



## Kevin_NJ

60s on Monday, snow on Weds would be typical for NJ.


----------



## V_Scapes

shawn_ said:


> My phone has had a snow flake on it for 3 days now for this upcoming Wednesday @iceyman and update


Last I saw that scenario is going away.


----------



## treeguyry

V_Scapes said:


> Last I saw that scenario is going away.


Hope so, I've got a crazy busy week coming up


----------



## Randall Ave

Kevin_NJ said:


> 60s on Monday, snow on Weds would be typical for NJ.


I heard that this morning, and now someone just called. Dropping off their plow for repair. My fault, should no to turn off the phone.


----------



## iceyman

Gfs trends for next Wednesday.. along way to go


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> I heard that this morning, and now someone just called. Dropping off their plow for repair. My fault, should no to turn off the phone.


I'm sorry...


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> Gfs trends for next Wednesday.. along way to go


Thst to
Me looks like a push


----------



## Randall Ave

The wife is saying, 3-5 of snow now?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nevermind


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nevermind


Better?? Didn't even notice that one, I'm off my game today.


----------



## Mike_C

Randall Ave said:


> The wife is saying, 3-5 of snow now?


That's probably a stretch


----------



## Randall Ave

Mike_C said:


> That's probably a stretch


I really don't think it would stick much on the roads. The towns and state will put so much salt down, the roads will be white already.


----------



## iceyman

Randall i got an old meyer.. controller solenoid and power cables.. have joystick ran to power and small pole solenoid.. now i go from + battery to solenoid then to plow + ? Need a fuse somewhere?


----------



## shawn_

It’s gonna snow I feel it in my heart…. Mainly because both salters are F’d and my one pusher still isn’t delivered


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Big FU to NJ for turning roads into a marine environment with tons of salt. As big of an FU to GM for using cheap ground straps. Brushed up against it and it crumbled away.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Randall i got an old meyer.. controller solenoid and power cables.. have joystick ran to power and small pole solenoid.. now i go from + battery to solenoid then to plow + ? Need a fuse somewhere?


Never seen a fuse on a Meyer. And it would have to be a large capacity fuse. And if it is a three post solenoid, the unit base must be on metal, or a ground strap wire run. Make sure the ground connections are good on the Hydro. unit, and the ground goes directly to battery Neg. Hey, I am no expert.


----------



## Randall Ave

shawn_ said:


> It's gonna snow I feel it in my heart…. Mainly because both salters are F'd and my one pusher still isn't delivered


I'm trying to set up a new service truck, clean the shop, got plows to fix, and now the daughter wants us to go out to dinner with the new boy toy.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Never seen a fuse on a Meyer. And it would have to be a large capacity fuse. And if it is a three post solenoid, the unit base must be on metal, or a ground strap wire run. Make sure the ground connections are good on the Hydro. unit, and the ground goes directly to battery Neg. Hey, I am no expert.


Base is metal so ill ground that and thanks.. hopefully this ole girl will come together.. fabbing up a mount from a 97 ford to a 21 dodge lol


----------



## Mountain Bob

Randall Ave said:


> Never seen a fuse on a Meyer. And it would have to be a large capacity fuse. And if it is a three post solenoid, the unit base must be on metal, or a ground strap wire run. Make sure the ground connections are good on the Hydro. unit, and the ground goes directly to battery Neg. Hey, I am no expert.











The one that says fuse should be hot when key is turned on.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> I'm trying to set up a new service truck, clean the shop, got plows to fix, and now the daughter wants us to go out to dinner with the new boy toy.


Sounds like you're bizzie.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Randall Ave said:


> I'm trying to set up a new service truck, clean the shop, got plows to fix, and now the daughter wants us to go out to dinner with the new boy toy.


You have a new boy toy?


----------



## Kevin_NJ

It won't snow. I tested the blade last week and just put on the heated wiper blades for the winter.


----------



## V_Scapes

Snow starting in the morning and temps above freezing, most likely just white rain.


----------



## shawn_

Tomorrow?!?


V_Scapes said:


> Snow starting in the morning and temps above freezing, most likely just white rain.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mountain Bob said:


> View attachment 224855
> 
> The one that says fuse should be hot when key is turned on.


I read it as he asked about a fuse in the main battery cable to the solenoid, like a 200 amp fuse.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Randall Ave said:


> I read it as he asked about a fuse in the main battery cable to the solenoid, like a 200 amp fuse.


Ah I missed that
But the factory diagram backs you up.
Sometimes pictures are easier.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mountain Bob said:


> Ah I missed that
> But the factory diagram backs you up.
> Sometimes pictures are easier.


I was an installer and could do warrenty work for Meyer. If he has the factory harness, the in cab fuse should be there. Then we also did SnoWay plows. Back then if my memory is correct, they did use a battery cable circuit breaker.


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Tomorrow?!?


No .. storm is Wednesday day into evening.. been sliding south so well look for the nw ticks


----------



## V_Scapes

Would be content with a salt run at most.


----------



## demetrios007

snoway does use a fuse on the main. Good memory Randall!


----------



## Mike_C

Salt run and back to work the next day would be ideal


----------



## shawn_

I’m good with a salt run or two .


----------



## Randall Ave

60 today, now maybe a dusting Wednesday. They should not mention snow until the day before.


----------



## Kyle614

Hey all, pricing these 2 commercial lots. I have a price in mind but still faily new to bidding out. I possess all necessary insurance needed. Need thoughts on what to charge per event per inch. Both lots are around 11,000 sq ft.


*Attachments*


----------



## sota

I'll be fine with it staying away.
Dental implant going on in the 8th, got IBC totes to pick up from Tinton Falls on Saturday. Don't really want to have plow/de-plow the jeep in a 48 hour time frame.


----------



## iceyman

Motor runs as soon as i plug in positive wire to plow.. controller?


----------



## Randall Ave

Un plug the controller, see what happens. What solenoid did you use? They do not all work the same.


----------



## shawn_

Coating to 2” south Jersey storm


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Un plug the controller, see what happens. What solenoid did you use? They do not all work the same.


Got a 3 pole but ill try the one it came with


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Cold front passing by. Rain & wind is much heavier than I was expecting.


----------



## shawn_

Kevin_NJ said:


> Cold front passing by. Rain & wind is much heavier than I was expecting.


It's straight up fear out there right now , hopefully the snow storm over preforms like this tropical storm like December rain:dancing:


----------



## iceyman

Original solenoid worked.. just gota chain it and fill with fluid in am.


----------



## demetrios007

Kyle614 said:


> Hey all, pricing these 2 commercial lots. I have a price in mind but still faily new to bidding out. I possess all necessary insurance needed. Need thoughts on what to charge per event per inch. Both lots are around 11,000 sq ft.
> 
> 
> *Attachments*


What are you planning equipment wise? Just yourself single truck? Regardless if depends on the pricing structure you use as a basis whether increments, per push, or by inch. Then go from there. You salting as well?


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Original solenoid worked.. just gota chain it and fill with fluid in am.


What was the other one? You can always use a four post Western. Just connect the signal wire to one small terminal, and run the other small terminal to a good ground.


----------



## Kyle614

demetrios007 said:


> What are you planning equipment wise? Just yourself single truck? Regardless if depends on the pricing structure you use as a basis whether increments, per push, or by inch. Then go from there. You salting as well?


I was looking to go in at by the inch. Yes for salting as well. Equipment is a taco with a snow way plow. Crew of 2 for sidewalks and tight areas


----------



## MGLC

No one can really tell you what to charge, none of us know your overhead


----------



## Kyle614

MGLC said:


> No one can really tell you what to charge, none of us know your overhead


Asking advise on what you guys would charge ie what my market can support


----------



## iceyman

Kyle614 said:


> Asking advise on what you guys would charge ie what my market can support


Figure out how much u need to bring in per hour to make money.. then figure how long the jobs will take.. take into account insurance, fuel, parts etc


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> What was the other one? You can always use a four post Western. Just connect the signal wire to one small terminal, and run the other small terminal to a good ground.


Soleniod came with plow.. bought nother 3 pole but i guess it was the wrong one.. doh


----------



## djt1029

Not that I put much stock in what TWC app says, but now the snowflake is gone from tomorrow


----------



## Kevin_NJ

NJ101.5 says the storm has fizzled. Max of 1" in select areas now. I still expect to see brine on the roads on my drive home today.


----------



## shawn_

My snow flake disappeared too, makes sense because I stayed up until 1 am getting everything 100% and over slept for my overtime shift at work whoops .


----------



## S_Marino87

Saw that too, good for you landscape guys who still have leaves to do


----------



## Mike_C

At this rate we might not even get a salt run out of this system


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Soleniod came with plow.. bought nother 3 pole but i guess it was the wrong one.. doh


Technical services fees, one ice cream cone, WITH SPRINKLES!!


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> At this rate we might not even get a salt run out of this system


Bummer but I'm ok with white rain for this one. Trying to button up cleanups this week.


----------



## J.Ricci

I'm on a December 20 deadline on one of my current projects, has to be done for their Christmas party. No snow until after that


----------



## Tony_D

V_Scapes said:


> Bummer but I'm ok with white rain for this one. Trying to button up cleanups this week.


I'm trying to finish today, then tomorrow I can pack things away and do gutters Thursday & Friday. After that I'm done. Pumped for some winter downtime



J.Ricci said:


> I'm on a December 20 deadline on one of my current projects, has to be done for their Christmas party. No snow until after that


 Who wants to have an outdoor Christmas party


----------



## J.Ricci

Tony_D said:


> I'm trying to finish today, then tomorrow I can pack things away and do gutters Thursday & Friday. After that I'm done. Pumped for some winter downtime
> 
> Who wants to have an outdoor Christmas party


People putting $500k into their backyard


----------



## iceyman

Yea the low wont grab the energy to the north.. light snow way north.. rain south.. we got nothing


----------



## MGLC

2 more weeks of cleanups here, with plenty of winter work lined up. If we just get salt runs all January & Feb, I wouldn't complain


----------



## iceyman

Im ok with a couple more weeks til snow.. pattern changes around christmas and it looks promising


----------



## J.Ricci

20 days out


----------



## Randall Ave

J.Ricci said:


> 20 days out


Do I the Monday after Christmas??


----------



## demetrios007

J.Ricci said:


> People putting $500k into their backyard


I had a similar winter party on a job they brought in torpedo heaters with extension tubes on them blowing into the air. Actually worked well their was a roof over part of the hardware and a rented wedding tent


----------



## Tony_D

Finished leaves yesterday and took the box off the truck last night, going out today and tomorrow for some gutters and that's it for the season for me


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Tony_D said:


> Finished leaves yesterday and took the box off the truck last night, going out today and tomorrow for some gutters and that's it for the season for me


Count your blessings...another inch of snow overnight.


----------



## truckie80

Tony_D said:


> Finished leaves yesterday and took the box off the truck last night, going out today and tomorrow for some gutters and that's it for the season for me


I'll be done Friday. Week or so of some odds and ends after that, and we'll call it a season


----------



## Kevin_NJ

My phone claims it's snowing, near NJTP Exit 8A, but it's not. Sky looks like it could/wants to.


----------



## shawn_

I woke up at 330 am to head into work this morning & it was grey and felt like snow . But no snow


----------



## S_Marino87

To the discussion a couple weeks ago on new houses vs old houses - today we opened up a wall in an addition that was built back in 2015. The lally was sitting on crappy little craftsman floor jack, wall had been sealed around it


----------



## MKWL2

S_Marino87 said:


> To the discussion a couple weeks ago on new houses vs old houses - today we opened up a wall in an addition that was built back in 2015. The lally was sitting on crappy little craftsman floor jack, wall had been sealed around it


And this right here is how contractors get a bad name… unreal the kind of shoddy workmanship that gets by sometimes.


----------



## Mike_C

S_Marino87 said:


> To the discussion a couple weeks ago on new houses vs old houses - today we opened up a wall in an addition that was built back in 2015. The lally was sitting on crappy little craftsman floor jack, wall had been sealed around it


Now that's a new one


----------



## demetrios007

That's horrible. Why bother? At least throw a screw jack lally in there if your gonna cheat. Probably not a proper footing regardless so won't matter. People think a 4" slab is good enough


----------



## V_Scapes

Light snow showers here with a dusting on cold surfaces.


----------



## Randall Ave

S_Marino87 said:


> To the discussion a couple weeks ago on new houses vs old houses - today we opened up a wall in an addition that was built back in 2015. The lally was sitting on crappy little craftsman floor jack, wall had been sealed around it


Pics? Oh and it's snowing here on the hill.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Big, fat, wet flakes falling; melting on impact.


----------



## iceyman

Had some snow falling last night .. was nice to look at.. and dont forget our winter is now jan feb mar..anything in December is a bonus


----------



## shawn_

Anyone salt this am?


----------



## Mike_C

shawn_ said:


> Anyone salt this am?


Salted about 70% of the route


----------



## V_Scapes

Not here, no pavement accumulation.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Deck & Truck had ice. Saw some dusting in some grassy areas on drive in, looked nice. 

Looks like we'll be pushing 70 and rain Saturday.


----------



## shawn_

I mean with the amount of salt that the counties , state & towns put down over here in Middletown / hazlet area I feel like an idiot for not salting lol….. justifiable


----------



## Randall Ave

They salted 46 here last night. So with the OT and salt cost, just keep wasting money.


----------



## AllAboutGreen

shawn_ said:


> I mean with the amount of salt that the counties , state & towns put down over here in Middletown / hazlet area I feel like an idiot for not salting lol….. justifiable


I ran through my lots at midnight last night bc a friend called me and said it was getting icy, everything was wet. I went back out at 5am and the same lot had a tiny amount ice. MAYBE I get a spot salt.... Parkway was salting HEAVY at 12pm. I think they legit had nothing else to do....


----------



## AllAboutGreen

Picked up my new F550 a couple weeks ago...have a 9'6 Fisher XV2 for it. No Salter, going to use it to move snow piles around the sites if need be......


----------



## Tony_D

What do you guys do for your guys as a Christmas / end of the season bonus? I have a really good full time guy he's been with me all season and he's coming back next year. My dad does a weeks pay for his guys as a Christmas bonus but I just want to get some other opinions


----------



## shawn_

Tony_D said:


> What do you guys do for your guys as a Christmas / end of the season bonus? I have a really good full time guy he's been with me all season and he's coming back next year. My dad does a weeks pay for his guys as a Christmas bonus but I just want to get some other opinions


give them 30% stake in your company


----------



## treeguyry

I'm around that one weeks pay number, a 40 hour week though not an overtime week


----------



## demetrios007

Was up in Sparta route 15 north last night for a service call and roads were crappy and it snowed hard at that higher elevation. Everything was coated except travel lanes


----------



## J.Ricci

demetrios007 said:


> Was up in Sparta route 15 north last night for a service call and roads were crappy and it snowed hard at that higher elevation. Everything was coated except travel lanes


I think you mean Canada


----------



## shawn_

Quiet here I know your all “too old”‘apparently 

but if you got instafacebookgram 
(“Instagram”)
add me native.snow.nj


----------



## Randall Ave

Tony_D said:


> What do you guys do for your guys as a Christmas / end of the season bonus? I have a really good full time guy he's been with me all season and he's coming back next year. My dad does a weeks pay for his guys as a Christmas bonus but I just want to get some other opinions


Two weeks pay, and a Christmas Ham.


----------



## Randall Ave

shawn_ said:


> Quiet here I know your all "too old"'apparently
> 
> but if you got instafacebookgram
> ("Instagram")
> add me native.snow.nj


I know I'm old, ya lost me.


----------



## MGLC

Tony_D said:


> What do you guys do for your guys as a Christmas / end of the season bonus? I have a really good full time guy he's been with me all season and he's coming back next year. My dad does a weeks pay for his guys as a Christmas bonus but I just want to get some other opinions


Extra pay check and a Christmas party on my dime is plenty for this time of year. With 30 guys plus families the paycheck is the cheap part


----------



## S_Marino87

MGLC said:


> Extra pay check and a Christmas party on my dime is plenty for this time of year. With 30 guys plus families the paycheck is the cheap part


I usually take my 4 guys out for dinner once around this time of year, I would tell them to bring their families but one of them has 5 kids. No thanks


----------



## iceyman

Bad tornados in mid west and heading here later


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Bad tornados in mid west and heading here later


Wind advisory saying 50mph+.


----------



## Tony_D

V_Scapes said:


> Wind advisory saying 50mph+.


@treeguyry will be happy


----------



## sota

picked up the totes for firewood. 8 was all I get on the trailer safely.
note to self: black mulch dye... stains.
I decided to "stain" the cut bladder to make it black instead of the off-blue it's normally, using the forementioned mulch dye.
Friend says it looks "stupid"... maybe?


----------



## sota

iceyman said:


> Bad tornados in mid west and heading here later


what time should it arrive?


----------



## treeguyry

Tony_D said:


> @treeguyry will be happy


payuppayup


----------



## Mike_C

MGLC said:


> Extra pay check and a Christmas party on my dime is plenty for this time of year. With 30 guys plus families the paycheck is the cheap part


It's the most expensive time of the year


----------



## demetrios007

Wind blew my kids trampoline up over my 6' high privacy fence and flipped it landing in the cul de sac on the other side. Then slid across the pavement to other side and came to rest against my neighbors commuter car he had parked in the road. Of course it's usually in his driveway. Took out his passenger mirror and left a huge scratch on the door. Gonna eat the mirror for sure, but he's cool and it's not perfect so hoping a buff will be good enough for him.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Got a couple of outdoor chores done yesterday. Got off easy with the wind.

Range trip to give new pistol a good second test and dial in the red dot this morning. A few chicken breasts are on the smoker now. Beautiful day all in all. Not as cold as I'd thought it might be.


----------



## sota

we got a christmas outfit bike ride in.


----------



## J.Ricci

Pulled the boat out of the water today, always a sad day


----------



## V_Scapes

My sister got married yesterday and by the grace of God it didn't snow.


----------



## Petr51488

I put up my Christmas ( can I say that? ) decorations and half the lights don’t work.


----------



## S_Marino87

Yesterday I was tricked into going to willowbrook for a Christmas shopping marathon


----------



## truckie80

S_Marino87 said:


> Yesterday I was tricked into going to willowbrook for a Christmas shopping marathon


Now that you're unemployed like me you have to do weeknights. I'm taking the kids to Garden State tonight to shop for my wife, usually we make this trip on a Saturday night


----------



## Randall Ave

Been married 32 years, what do you get them.


----------



## S_Marino87

truckie80 said:


> Now that you're unemployed like me you have to do weeknights. I'm taking the kids to Garden State tonight to shop for my wife, usually we make this trip on a Saturday night


I was told 2 stores and a quick lap to see the decorations then dinner at Jose Tejas. In my old line of work we call that entrapment



Randall Ave said:


> Been married 32 years, what do you get them.


I'm not that far in, but all I know is the jewelry keeps getting more expensive


----------



## Randall Ave

S_Marino87 said:


> I was told 2 stores and a quick lap to see the decorations then dinner at Jose Tejas. In my old line of work we call that entrapment
> 
> I'm not that far in, but all I know is the jewelry keeps getting more expensive


My daughter and I always go to the jewelry store for the wife, but I always have to get her something to.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Been married 32 years, what do you get them.


Exercise equipment....


----------



## fireball

You can't make a mistake in a good jewelry shop


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Exercise equipment....
> 
> View attachment 225979


Are coming to my funeral? And the new fridge still no work. Still waiting for the call back from Samsung.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Are coming to my funeral? And the new fridge still no work. Still waiting for the call back from Samsung.


I'd make the trip..... Probably need a van to pick up the riff raff in the midwest....


----------



## demetrios007

How do you turn a dishwasher into a snowblower?


.....buy the wife a shovel


----------



## V_Scapes

Always a good laugh at the end of the day here.


----------



## Mike_C

fireball said:


> You can't make a mistake in a good jewelry shop


If your wife is Italian, you can absolutely make a mistake there. Trust me


----------



## Tony_D

Finished winterizing all my equipment today, put the plow on my dump truck and I've got nothing left to do until it snows or Hardscape 201 starts. 

I know you guys are all established and wouldn't need to do it but does anyone think it's worth running an ad for some sort of odd jobs like clean outs or gutter cleaning to make a few bucks in the winter? I don't know if it would just be throwing money away


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## truckie80

It really depends on the price of the ad, you're not going to bring in a ton of work with it most likely since you're mainly looking for busy work. For a few hundred bucks, absolutely, take a shot. But for much more than that you're probably better served to save some money for additional spring advertising


----------



## AG09

Tony_D said:


> Finished winterizing all my equipment today, put the plow on my dump truck and I've got nothing left to do until it snows or Hardscape 201 starts.
> 
> I know you guys are all established and wouldn't need to do it but does anyone think it's worth running an ad for some sort of odd jobs like clean outs or gutter cleaning to make a few bucks in the winter? I don't know if it would just be throwing money away


You might want to talk to your insurance broker about what your policy covers before you market those services just in case your policy does not cover those services. You want to make sure just in case something goes wrong so you do not learn the hard way


----------



## Tony_D

I know I can do gutters up to a second story but not above. I'll have to find out about the clean outs if I do it...its probably not even worth advertising that anyway. I'll just do a Facebook ad for gutters


----------



## m_ice

Tony_D said:


> I know I can do gutters up to a second story but not above. I'll have to find out about the clean outs if I do it...its probably not even worth advertising that anyway. I'll just do a Facebook ad for gutters


FYI...not sure on local pricing there but here the going rate is $1/ linear foot single story, $2/ linear foot 2 story


----------



## V_Scapes

Tony_D said:


> I know I can do gutters up to a second story but not above. I'll have to find out about the clean outs if I do it...its probably not even worth advertising that anyway. I'll just do a Facebook ad for gutters


There's so many contractors that are busy that need help might be an option to ask around for part time work. I used to work with general contractors for a couple winters, it was decent pay and inside work out of the cold.


----------



## m_ice

Tony_D said:


> I know I can do gutters up to a second story but not above. I'll have to find out about the clean outs if I do it...its probably not even worth advertising that anyway. I'll just do a Facebook ad for gutters


Also...with gutters if they hold water the debris will be frozen in them on cold days


----------



## demetrios007

Take a look on craigslist under gigs my buddy used to get work pre covid during winter with contractors etc. Make sure you get paid tho


----------



## V_Scapes

m_ice said:


> Also...with gutters if they hold water the debris will be frozen in them on cold days


My question is why bother with gutters at all?


----------



## m_ice

V_Scapes said:


> My question is why bother with gutters at all?


True
We don't do it in the winter but offer it as part of fall clean ups. Only upside for him getting into it is selling them on other in-season services.


----------



## J.Ricci

Tony_D said:


> I know I can do gutters up to a second story but not above. I'll have to find out about the clean outs if I do it...its probably not even worth advertising that anyway. I'll just do a Facebook ad for gutters


Screw that crap, meet us on our Short Hills job Monday morning.


----------



## AG09

J.Ricci said:


> Screw that crap, meet us on our Short Hills job Monday morning.


Definitely get on that Hardscape 2.0 training


----------



## Petr51488

Any of you guys do firewood ?


----------



## sota

this warm weather is playing havoc with my schedule.
trying to take advantage of it and getting some yard work done.
tossed a bunch of dead, fallen branches over the hill side, then got the old tree chip pile moved from it's annoying spot.
hoping tomorrow to spend time working on the new tree chip pile some.
need to get more of the firewood cut up and should seriously consider pulling the plow out, but I don't want to be doing the on/off dance with it at all this year, so that means the snow tires need to go on as well, and I should get an alignment done with them installed.


----------



## MGLC

You can make a lot of money with gutters, but if you're not doing it at the same time as a cleanup it's time consuming, and once things freeze up it's even worse. If you're doing 4 fall cleanups a year, do the gutters the second and final time you're there and it's gravy



Petr51488 said:


> Any of you guys do firewood ?


On a real small scale, 50-60 cords/year


----------



## iceyman

Very active pattern as we head into holiday week.. i think well be plowing before new years


----------



## treeguyry

10 days out


----------



## treeguyry

Petr51488 said:


> Any of you guys do firewood ?


I did for a few years but I have no room for it now


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> Very active pattern as we head into holiday week.. i think well be plowing before new years


That's great news. Hopefully it happens during holiday parties that my wife has me going too, im a grinch I dislike all the holidays.


----------



## Tony_D

J.Ricci said:


> Screw that crap, meet us on our Short Hills job Monday morning.


I'll be there!


----------



## Mike_C

shawn_ said:


> That's great news. Hopefully it happens during holiday parties that my wife has me going too, im a grinch I dislike all the holidays.


You know snow doesn't work like that, it'll wait to snow during the holidays until your kid is old enough that you want to be home Christmas morning


----------



## AG09

Mike_C said:


> You know snow doesn't work like that, it'll wait to snow during the holidays until your kid is old enough that you want to be home Christmas morning


On that topic of snow falling on holidays. Do any of you have clauses in your contract that allows you to charge more for the service if service is rendered on a holiday?


----------



## treeguyry

AG09 said:


> On that topic of snow falling on holidays. Do any of you have clauses in your contract that allows you to charge more for the service if service is rendered on a holiday?


It's not snow but last year I was getting almost double my normal rates for tree work when we worked through Christmas Day after the wind storm Christmas eve


----------



## shawn_

Mike_C said:


> You know snow doesn't work like that, it'll wait to snow during the holidays until your kid is old enough that you want to be home Christmas morning


Yeah I hear u on that one .


----------



## shawn_

AG09 said:


> On that topic of snow falling on holidays. Do any of you have clauses in your contract that allows you to charge more for the service if service is rendered on a holiday?


I don't but some people have brought that up. I mean i don't think that's a bad idea, but even if you double up on some of the guys salaries that you pay them I bet more then half wouldn't want to work, especially those with little kids


----------



## J.Ricci

10% surcharge on Christmas & New Years


----------



## Petr51488

treeguyry said:


> I did for a few years but I have no room for it now


did you have a splitter? Or processor? If splitter, what kind? I just ordered a Wolfe ridge splitter


----------



## Petr51488

MGLC said:


> You can make a lot of money with gutters, but if you're not doing it at the same time as a cleanup it's time consuming, and once things freeze up it's even worse. If you're doing 4 fall cleanups a year, do the gutters the second and final time you're there and it's gravy
> 
> On a real small scale, 50-60 cords/year


What kind of splitter?


----------



## MGLC

Petr51488 said:


> What kind of splitter?


Ramsplitter 34 ton


----------



## iceyman

Gfs has a storm xmas night.. well see where it goes from here.. and enough with the 7 day out bull**** lol .. just reporting what i see .. no snow maps til we are 3 days out


----------



## Randall Ave

Got 50 here, weren't we getting a snow storm this time last year?


----------



## sota

please, no snow the 24th to the 28th


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Randall Ave said:


> Got 50 here, weren't we getting a snow storm this time last year?


I can't remember that far back. We had plowable snow four years ago a week or two ago. I know because my phone reminded me with the "look back" pictures.


----------



## iceyman

Was a nice one too


----------



## shawn_

The last few years we’ve had snow early December


----------



## MGLC

Last year it snowed the 17th, I remember because my twins birthday is the 19th and I was borderline catatonic


----------



## Kevin_NJ

64 degrees on the drive home. Incredible.


----------



## sota

spent the day moving mulch.


----------



## truckie80

I just picked up a planting job today, looks like I'll be working into next week


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> I just picked up a planting job today, looks like I'll be working into next week


Put your muck boots on for Monday.


----------



## MKWL2

V_Scapes said:


> Put your muck boots on for Monday.


Yup… some HEAVY rain coming Saturday.


----------



## Mountain Bob

MKWL2 said:


> Yup… some HEAVY rain coming Saturday.


Should we call the Cajun Navy?


----------



## sota

MKWL2 said:


> Yup… some HEAVY rain coming Saturday.


aw hell. that means I gotta bust my butt tomorrow.
should cut open the rest of the IBC bladders, to make triangles, and let the rain rinse the leftover black mulch dye out. that stuff is EVIL.


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> Gfs has a storm xmas night.. well see where it goes from here.. and enough with the 7 day out bull**** lol .. just reporting what i see .. no snow maps til we are 3 days out


You better be wrong


----------



## MKWL2

Petr51488 said:


> You better be wrong


There's nothing coming- matter of fact the whole winter is looking like a dud if you look at the long range into February we have a whole lot of nothing showing- above average temps and average precipitation. Getting harder and harder to justify doing snow in NJ anymore. Interesting sidebar though- there must be a lot of guys who got out already bc I have had nonstop phone calls about snow the last two weeks… I suspect a lot of guys got out.


----------



## J.Ricci

Every year more and more guys get out, and less and less get in (at least in the commercial market) How can a new startup justify 10k plus in insurance when they have no idea if it will snow or if they'll even get more than one or two accounts their first year.


----------



## V_Scapes

MKWL2 said:


> There's nothing coming- matter of fact the whole winter is looking like a dud if you look at the long range into February we have a whole lot of nothing showing- above average temps and average precipitation. Getting harder and harder to justify doing snow in NJ anymore. Interesting sidebar though- there must be a lot of guys who got out already bc I have had nonstop phone calls about snow the last two weeks… I suspect a lot of guys got out.


Long range forecasts are a waste of time but with that being said I hope your right.
I get plenty of calls for driveways and turn them all down.


----------



## MKWL2

J.Ricci said:


> Every year more and more guys get out, and less and less get in (at least in the commercial market) How can a new startup justify 10k plus in insurance when they have no idea if it will snow or if they'll even get more than one or two accounts their first year.


Absolutely- but there are a lot of guys running without snow insurance right now… rolling the dice…


----------



## V_Scapes

MKWL2 said:


> Absolutely- but there are a lot of guys running without snow insurance right now… rolling the dice…


It's always going to be like that. I heard about a few guys in town without coverage for landscape work and it didn't surprise me, can't let it bother you.


----------



## sota

I still haven't even pulled the plow in all the other gear out of storage to test it.


----------



## sota

_







another news, then we can only be described as one of the craziest weeks I've had in december, I managed to get the entire tree chip pile moved. Not going to lie, I'm in a lot of pain right now._


----------



## iceyman

MKWL2 said:


> There's nothing coming- matter of fact the whole winter is looking like a dud if you look at the long range into February we have a whole lot of nothing showing- above average temps and average precipitation. Getting harder and harder to justify doing snow in NJ anymore. Interesting sidebar though- there must be a lot of guys who got out already bc I have had nonstop phone calls about snow the last two weeks… I suspect a lot of guys got out.


Lol ok


----------



## Mike_C

MKWL2 said:


> Absolutely- but there are a lot of guys running without snow insurance right now… rolling the dice…


There's always plenty of that. I know for a fact there's a million dollar company in Bergen / Passaic County running with zero commercial plowing insurance


----------



## sota

The insurance industry needs a couple claymores aimed that them.


----------



## treeguyry

Speaking of people who deserve things aimed their way, I just found out today that my girlfriends extended family is "requesting" all unvaccinated guests get tested on Dec 23rd to go to Christmas Eve at their house...


----------



## MKWL2

Mike_C said:


> There's always plenty of that. I know for a fact there's a million dollar company in Bergen / Passaic County running with zero commercial plowing insurance


I don't doubt it… it's all fun and games until someone gets hurt or killed… then it goes downhill fast.


----------



## Petr51488

MKWL2 said:


> There's nothing coming- matter of fact the whole winter is looking like a dud if you look at the long range into February we have a whole lot of nothing showing- above average temps and average precipitation. Getting harder and harder to justify doing snow in NJ anymore. Interesting sidebar though- there must be a lot of guys who got out already bc I have had nonstop phone calls about snow the last two weeks… I suspect a lot of guys got out.


Now's the perfect time to raise prices


----------



## MKWL2

Petr51488 said:


> Now's the perfect time to raise prices


Oh I have- everyone is up 20-35% across the board this year compared to last year. If I'm beating the snot out of my trucks and guys I'm making it worth my while doing so.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Might be shopping for a new car for the wife. Not that I want to, or can really afford to. 

She was parked in a shopping center and in a store. A woman in an Acura SUV hit the gas instead of the brake (in Reverse) jumped a curb, hitting my wife's Honda CR-V in the rear corner. Pushed her car at a 45 degree angle into a Honda Civic parked in the stall next to hers and pushed that car half way into the next (empty) stall. 

Our car has damage to both sides and the rear. Damage was bad enough at the main point of impact to push the inner body panel inward and break the inner trim panel. I think that will push it beyond repair. Honestly, I don't know if I'd want it repaired. It's got some significant damage for a unibody vehicle. 

There's never a good time for this; but with the outrageous prices and limited inventory for vehicles now, this is an even more so bad time. People are also starting to freak out even more over the newest variant of the bat flu. Just to add more potential drama to car shopping. 

I'm hoping if it is declared a total, the payout will take into account the currently high used car prices. I've already been researching the market value of that year, mileage and trim. Then again, with used car prices being high, I assume that will also increase the threshold for it to be declared a loss.

I just put $800 worth of tires on it last month too!! :angry:


----------



## prezek

Kevin_NJ said:


> Might be shopping for a new car for the wife. Not that I want to, or can really afford to.
> 
> She was parked in a shopping center and in a store. A woman in an Acura SUV hit the gas instead of the brake (in Reverse) jumped a curb, hitting my wife's Honda CR-V in the rear corner. Pushed her car at a 45 degree angle into a Honda Civic parked in the stall next to hers and pushed that car half way into the next (empty) stall.
> 
> Our car has damage to both sides and the rear. Damage was bad enough at the main point of impact to push the inner body panel inward and break the inner trim panel. I think that will push it beyond repair. Honestly, I don't know if I'd want it repaired. It's got some significant damage for a unibody vehicle.
> 
> There's never a good time for this; but with the outrageous prices and limited inventory for vehicles now, this is an even more so bad time. People are also starting to freak out even more over the newest variant of the bat flu. Just to add more potential drama to car shopping.
> 
> I'm hoping if it is declared a total, the payout will take into account the currently high used car prices. I've already been researching the market value of that year, mileage and trim. Then again, with used car prices being high, I assume that will also increase the threshold for it to be declared a loss.
> 
> I just put $800 worth of tires on it last month too!! :angry:


Be sure to negotiate if you aren't happy with their first offer.


----------



## Randall Ave

That sucks. Was it an older person with a handicap sticker


----------



## Petr51488

MKWL2 said:


> Oh I have- everyone is up 20-35% across the board this year compared to last year. If I'm beating the snot out of my trucks and guys I'm making it worth my while doing so.


Makes you think why you didn't do it sooner right? I know I have thought the same.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Randall Ave said:


> That sucks. Was it an older person with a handicap sticker


Middle-to-late aged woman of non-North American descent with a strong accent. Mostly stayed next to her vehicle on the opposite side of the travel lane. Mask on the entire time.

We have to give her some credit for not attempting to flee. She was still up on the island when she hit, so the impact point on her SUV was the corner of her bumper. Saw minimal damage, but I didn't get close. She easily could have driven off, leaving my insurance company on the hook for the entire bill.

PD stayed on scene the entire time. Was good for me, helped me keep my temper in check. Cop said he issued her a ticket for careless driving. She left shortly after that, before the wrecker came. Right before leaving, she came over and apologized to my wife and her sister, I was about 15' away at the time. Her one comment that almost sent me over the edge was along the lines of "sorry for the inconvenience, but these things happen." She's damn lucky she didn't hit someone, easily could have been a fatality.

Don't know what we're going to do if it is declared a total loss due to the amount of damage and the fact that the crumple zones have been compromised. I don't like buying used vehicles, wife doesn't want a car payment. She recently started attending online college for her Masters Degree. Would be difficult if not impossible to swing that and a car payment.


----------



## djt1029

Kevin_NJ said:


> People are also starting to freak out even more over the newest variant of the bat flu. Just to add more potential drama to car shopping.


When I bought a truck a few weeks back there were no mask no entry signs all over the dealer floor. I told the salesman flat out, if I have to put a mask on at any point in this process, I'm walking out and you're losing a 80k sale. Worked pretty well, no one said a word after that and the girl who handles all the paperwork never even put hers on while I was in her office

Sorry to hear about your wife's car, glad everyone is ok


----------



## V_Scapes

Covid or no covid buying a vehicle lately is pure torture.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Covid or no covid buying a vehicle lately is pure torture.


I just purchased a used van to be a backup vehicle for service calls from Smith on RT 31. Buying it was not much of a hassle, but I paid to much for it.


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> Makes you think why you didn't do it sooner right? I know I have thought the same.


Speaking of going up, that's where my lawn prices are going this spring.


----------



## S_Marino87

Not landscaping related but I've been tacking around 5-20% onto every job I look at for the last year and I haven't really seen a drop off in my closure rate


----------



## sota

treeguyry said:


> Speaking of people who deserve things aimed their way, I just found out today that my girlfriends extended family is "requesting" all unvaccinated guests get tested on Dec 23rd to go to Christmas Eve at their house...


I'd make that a hard no.


----------



## Petr51488

V_Scapes said:


> Speaking of going up, that's where my lawn prices are going this spring.


Yep, I did mine mid season this year- and am thinking of going up again


----------



## sota

speaking of, gonna tell the "boss" I want a raise next season.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

sota said:


> speaking of, gonna tell the "boss" I want a raise next season.


I thought he ghosted you?


----------



## sota

finally paid me.
we had a talk about his shenanigans.
the excuse of "you only wanted to be paid in cash, and I wasn't getting a lot from customers lately" was bs, and I told him so.
we'll see how this season goes.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

sota said:


> finally paid me.
> we had a talk about his shenanigans.
> the excuse of "you only wanted to be paid in cash, and I wasn't getting a lot from customers lately" was bs, and I told him so.
> we'll see how this season goes.


Good luck


----------



## MKWL2

Don’t worry, cash won’t matter soon once uncle Joe’s $10k in any account can get reviewed by the IRS… everything is going to be under scrutiny… you know… to stop billionaire tax cheats


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MKWL2 said:


> Don't worry, cash won't matter soon once uncle Joe's $10k in any account can get reviewed by the IRS… everything is going to be under scrutiny… you know… to stop billionaire tax cheats


My sister is a CPA, said they are planning on hiring 79,000 auditors...not processors...auditors. There's also over 5,000,000 returns from 2019 that have not been processed yet.


----------



## J.Ricci

MKWL2 said:


> Don't worry, cash won't matter soon once uncle Joe's $10k in any account can get reviewed by the IRS… everything is going to be under scrutiny… you know… to stop billionaire tax cheats


Land of the free right? But seriously, who puts cash into a bank account in the first place


----------



## m_ice

J.Ricci said:


> Land of the free right? But seriously, who puts cash into a bank account in the first place


Food for thought...safety deposit boxes insurance does not cover cash.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

m_ice said:


> Food for thought...safety deposit boxes insurance does not cover cash.


My mattresses are insured for $50k


----------



## shawn_

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> My mattresses are insured for $50k


What's your address payup


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

shawn_ said:


> What's your address payup


It's in Canadian dollars, might cost you more to fly up here


----------



## Randall Ave

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> My mattresses are insured for $50k


My wife has all the cash hidden.

I don't no where tho???


----------



## SHAWZER

Keep it in the freezer .... little bit of protection in case of fire .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Keep it in the freezer .... little bit of protection in case of fire .


Firefighters always check the freezer first during overhaul...


----------



## sota

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> My mattresses are insured for $50k


¿Seguro? ¿Puedes decir Smith & Wesson?


----------



## MKWL2

Mark Oomkes said:


> My sister is a CPA, said they are planning on hiring 79,000 auditors...not processors...auditors. There's also over 5,000,000 returns from 2019 that have not been processed yet.


How can they still have that many not processed?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MKWL2 said:


> How can they still have that many not processed?


They're from the gubmint...

Constant changes to the tax rules so filings had to be amended...some more than once.


----------



## demetrios007

Not sure now but when I had a safety deposit box they told me it was illegal to have cash in it undeclared. And no currency could be insured even old coins etc. That all had to have its own policy


----------



## S_Marino87

That's why God invented home safes


----------



## BUFF

demetrios007 said:


> Not sure now but when I had a safety deposit box they told me it was illegal to have cash in it undeclared. And no currency could be insured even old coins etc. That all had to have its own policy


Some folks just turn cash into gold or just keep cash and burry in sealed containers along with a few modern sporting rifles and 30k rds of ammo..... Ewe know just in case it gets weird....


----------



## Mike_C

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> It's in Canadian dollars, might cost you more to fly up here


90% of us on here aren't allowed to travel anyway


----------



## J.Ricci

S_Marino87 said:


> That's why God invented home safes


And non NFA's....and maybe some non-non NFA's


----------



## Blizzard1974

Gas powered leaf blowers to be banned


----------



## Mountain Bob

Blizzard1974 said:


> Gas powered leaf blowers to be banned
> 
> View attachment 227077
> View attachment 227079


LOL!


----------



## shawn_

For 50k Canadian,
I can fly first class , rob you & fly first class back home and still have a few more
Pennies then I have now in my pocketbook….. it’s worth it


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

shawn_ said:


> For 50k Canadian,
> I can fly first class , rob you & fly first class back home and still have a few more
> Pennies then I have now in my pocketbook….. it's worth it


No problem, just do me a favour and light the mattresses on fire before you leave. This should solve my money laundering dilemma. Win win.


----------



## sota

If anyone knows of any Dodge/Chrysler Grand Caravan/T&C vehicles out there, 2005-2007 with stow-n-go (might consider all the way back to 2001, but i'll be ditching the all seats except the front two) for dirt, and I mean really dirt, cheap, let know. running and driving is mostly optional, just as long as they can get up on the trailer, preferably under their own power, and I can move around the property. I have some... ideas... of what I can do with a couple, but don't want to experiment on the one I currently have.


----------



## shawn_

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> No problem, just do me a favour and light the mattresses on fire before you leave. This should solve my money laundering dilemma. Win win.


Haha , on my way!


----------



## Western1

Blizzard1974 said:


> Gas powered leaf blowers to be banned
> 
> View attachment 227077
> View attachment 227079


That's messed up


----------



## Hydromaster

sota said:


> If anyone knows of any Dodge/Chrysler Grand Caravan/T&C vehicles out there, 2005-2007 with stow-n-go (might consider all the way back to 2001, but i'll be ditching the all seats except the front two) for dirt, and I mean really dirt, cheap, let know. running and driving is mostly optional, just as long as they can get up on the trailer, preferably under their own power, and I can move around the property. I have some... ideas... of what I can do with a couple, but don't want to experiment on the one I currently have.


Did you acquire some land down by the river?

sorry you a bit to late our son got rid of his last year.


----------



## sota

Hydromaster said:


> Did you acquire some land down by the river?
> 
> sorry you a bit to late our son got rid of his last year.


more like, the town can't say **** if I have plated cars, vs. things that could be construed as "sheds."
ex: was doing some not inebriated but damn I probably should have been examination of the plow storage "box", and realized if I could figure out how to get it lined up (which I could), I could store my plow and all it's associated bits (including the snow tires for the jeep) inside a minivan. Probably some other stuff as well. That makes it basically a movable storage shed at that point, that gets stuffed out of the way during the off season.


----------



## sota

also occurred to me that, it would possibly make viable the ability to head south for an extreme storm down there. driving several hundred miles on snow tires with the plow hanging out front doesn't sound like fun. but if I 'toad' the minivan behind the jeep that might be more in it's wheelhouse.

it'll be our luck if VA or NC gets murdered with snow while we don't.


----------



## demetrios007

Remember on NJ a plated vehicle has to have insurance. You will need to keep a policy on it so that wouldn't work in my book. Buy an old moving truck


----------



## Petr51488

Blizzard1974 said:


> Gas powered leaf blowers to be banned
> 
> View attachment 227077
> View attachment 227079


Can this actually happen? Who votes on this? I know a few towns that have banned them during certain times of the year- but to get rid of them completely? That's insane


----------



## J.Ricci

Petr51488 said:


> Can this actually happen? Who votes on this? I know a few towns that have banned them during certain times of the year- but to get rid of them completely? That's insane


I would think a statewide ban other than spring & fall is much more likely than a complete ban


----------



## sota

I think a total ban on small engines, especially focused on the landscaping industry, would be hilarious as hell, as all y'all would roll up shop and people would have 6' high grass in their yards inside of a year.

couple it with towns/municipalities enacting laws/regs that say you gotta keep your grass a certain height (think HOA shenanigans) for maxlmum schadenfreude.


----------



## treeguyry

sota said:


> I think a total ban on small engines, especially focused on the landscaping industry, would be hilarious as hell, as all y'all would roll up shop and people would have 6' high grass in their yards inside of a year.
> 
> couple it with towns/municipalities enacting laws/regs that say you gotta keep your grass a certain height (think HOA shenanigans) for maxlmum schadenfreude.


Yeah who doesn't love watching guys who busted their ass for years / decades get forced out by constant government over reach


----------



## sota

treeguyry said:


> Yeah who doesn't love watching guys who busted their ass for years / decades get forced out by constant government over reach


that's pretty much the state that most landscapers have been in perpetually. Every year some new rule comes along and screws with the industry.
Hell finding spots to park your gear, if you're not big enough to buy a square that zoning will allow it, is becoming impossible around here. NIMBY is disease.


----------



## Randall Ave

If you do a search, New Jersey is following California. They just passed a law on diesel truck emissions. If I read it right.


----------



## sota

I hope for no plowable snow events until January.
I hope we get a KABOOM at that point.
I might consider going wildcat after my route.
If I do, i'll ask them if they're jabbed, and tell 'em "nope" if they are. 
My town is full of so many jab-holes it's not funny.


----------



## sota

Randall Ave said:


> If you do a search, New Jersey is following California. They just passed a law on diesel truck emissions. If I read it right.


Oh? I missed that one.
Most of my usual haunts are worrying about bucky's gun reg attempts.


----------



## H&NServices

Randall Ave said:


> If you do a search, New Jersey is following California. They just passed a law on diesel truck emissions. If I read it right.


What did they pass? I havent heard anything on that one.


----------



## Mountain Bob

H&NServices said:


> What did they pass? I havent heard anything on that one.


Cali DID pass a "no small gas engines" law, supposed to be enacted in 2024. BUT, they are already finding out the realization of contractors. lawn and such, that it just won't work. So, they are now having meetings and research,lol. The people that passed it seem to believe everything can be battery power,and lawn contractors will just have to buy lots of batteries!


----------



## Randall Ave

H&NServices said:


> What did they pass? I havent heard anything on that one.


I am not very good at cut N paste things. Google new jersey diesel truck regulations, try that. They want to push electric trucks.


----------



## Western1

Oh boy


----------



## Mike_C

Every day my countdown to retirement clock speeds up more and more


----------



## sota

Mountain Bob said:


> Cali DID pass a "no small gas engines" law, supposed to be enacted in 2024. BUT, they are already finding out the realization of contractors. lawn and such, that it just won't work. So, they are now having meetings and research,lol. The people that passed it seem to believe everything can be battery power,and lawn contractors will just have to buy lots of batteries!


The ironic part is, you could design lawn equipment to rapid charge, just like we do cars, but the mobile infrastructure needed would mean you'd need either a large generator onboard the trailer, or the tow vehicle's engine would have to be running with a pretty large generator head attached.

You know, i'm pretty good with math and stuff. If one (or more) of you guys could tell me the average amount of fuel you use per day, and the type of equipment that uses that quantity, I might be able to come up with some kind of useful electrical/battery estimate.

I'm figuring no one does it, but if you could break down fuel consumption by at least class of equipment (lawn mower, weed whacker, leaf blower, etc.) that would lead to more useful results.


----------



## BUFF

Mike_C said:


> Every day my countdown to retirement clock speeds up more and more


268 days remaining


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> 268 days remaining


That should be a hell of a retirement party.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> That should be a hell of a retirement party.


Thinking road trip to Alaska for 6-8wks instead of a party is a better idea.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BUFF said:


> Thinking road trip to Alaska for 6-8wks instead of a party is a better idea.


Sima show is in Milwaukee in June....almost retirement party should be in order.... should be able to round up most of the hooligans


----------



## Mike_C

BUFF said:


> 268 days remaining


Jealous. At this point, with the direction NJ and the tri-state is going I'm starting to loosely plan for getting out in 5 years.


----------



## HeatMiser

It's a different line of work, but I've actually been going over all my financial info and trying to come up with a number that I would sell for recently. I've had a few offers over the years and I think I'm finally about ready to reach back out and hang it up



Mike_C said:


> Jealous. At this point, with the direction NJ and the tri-state is going I'm starting to loosely plan for getting out in 5 years.


How old are you?


----------



## truckie80

Mike_C said:


> Every day my countdown to retirement clock speeds up more and more


Mine skipped ahead a couple decades on me


----------



## BUFF

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Sima show is in Milwaukee in June....almost retirement party should be in order.... should be able to round up most of the hooligans


Did my tour of the upper Midwest this past August, not due for another trip for quite awhile...


----------



## Mike_C

HeatMiser said:


> It's a different line of work, but I've actually been going over all my financial info and trying to come up with a number that I would sell for recently. I've had a few offers over the years and I think I'm finally about ready to reach back out and hang it up
> 
> How old are you?


47


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Did my tour of the upper Midwest this past August, not due for another trip for quite awhile...


Lapeer was that bad???


----------



## demetrios007

From what I heard they were gonna ban .50 cals. My buddy told me bucky banned non vaxx from voting so it wiped out any conservative opposition


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lapeer was that bad???


es


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lapeer was that bad???


South aboot 50miles


----------



## Western1

Auburn Hills


----------



## V_Scapes

New Jersey, meet the Western group.


----------



## Randall Ave

He's not enjoying his collar my daughter put on him.







I hope he still identifies as a boy dog.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Poor thing


----------



## Mountain Bob

Call the humane society.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> He's not enjoying his collar my daughter put on him.
> View attachment 227307
> I hope he still identifies as a boy dog.


He'll pay her back..... they always seem too.


----------



## S_Marino87

Mike_C said:


> 47


Could you even sell? I don't think there's many companies with that kind of capital


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> New Jersey, meet the Western group.


Thought I staggered into the wrong place, wouldn't be the first time


----------



## Randall Ave

J.Ricci said:


> Thought I staggered into the wrong place, wouldn't be the first time


We really need a good 35" storm like Last year.


----------



## djt1029

Randall Ave said:


> We really need a good 35" storm like Last year.


Bite your tongue


----------



## Randall Ave

djt1029 said:


> Bite your tongue


Hey, we seem to get most of our yearly average now in one storm. As soon as Christmas is over, I say bring it. But seriously I don't think it's going to do much this season. I think we're in that no snow cycle.


----------



## sota

we didn't have a 35" storm last year.

also, for the fire bugs here... recommend me a good sized and brand fire extinguisher for general household concerns. mine are, ancient, and small. i'm thinking 3, one for each floor the house. also one for the garage, which I suspect would be a different flavor.


----------



## Randall Ave

I forget what we got here that storm but it was pretty close.


----------



## shawn_

18-25” here in central jersey I believe depending where u were


----------



## Kevin_NJ

This one? 
35.5" was reported in Mt. Arlington, Morris County.


----------



## V_Scapes

That one sucked.


----------



## Randall Ave

Kevin_NJ said:


> This one?
> 35.5" was reported in Mt. Arlington, Morris County.
> 
> View attachment 227353


We were right in the sweet spot for that one. I am in Mine Hill, Mt. Arlington is a few miles west, I also did some repairs for them this fall.


----------



## Randall Ave

Got three township trucks busted at the moment. And the CFO was at the Short Hills Mall this morning, thought she saw Chris Chisty going in, how the heck could you miss him.


----------



## J.Ricci

Randall Ave said:


> Got three township trucks busted at the moment. And the CFO was at the Short Hills Mall this morning, thought she saw Chris Chisty going in, how the heck could you miss him.


The massive rhino horn should be a dead give away


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> That one sucked.


He didn't like it either. You have to admit, that snow came down hard.


----------



## V_Scapes

Might get a salt run in the AM.


----------



## sota

interesting. that one was only a 12 hour plowing event. I wouldn't say that was that bad.


----------



## djt1029

sota said:


> interesting. that one was only a 12 hour plowing event. I wouldn't say that was that bad.


I think most of us were well over 5x that time in that one


----------



## MKWL2

djt1029 said:


> I think most of us were well over 5x that time in that one


Yup- was a hell of a storm. I would be happy not to have anything like that again for quite a while. Give me lots of 2-3" fluffy snowfalls


----------



## S_Marino87

I'm just a sub and I got close to 40 hours with that storm, I'm not sure how that's not a big deal


----------



## Randall Ave

We have snow! The roads white. On another note, the wife wanted me to get her up early, I tried @ 4:45 this morning. It was a fail, with some very rude language.


----------



## djt1029

Partial salt run here. Today was supposed to be the first day I could sleep in, maybe tomorrow


----------



## S_Marino87

I got to play with the new salter, after pelting the hell out side of the building on my first stop, I learned how to adjust it


----------



## AG09

I got like 3/4 of a salt run in. I am ok with that. Nice little Christmas bonus. I saw a lot of guys getting a late start. 

Merry Christmas fellas!!


----------



## V_Scapes

Salt run here too. I bet alot of guys got caught off guard.


----------



## Mike_C

Full salt run and scraping a few. Seems like this one snuck up on a lot of guys, I'm out trying to track down a few dozen bagels and some breakfast for the guys to have when they get back to the shop - not an easy proposition on Christmas Eve when every deli is already slammed with catering



S_Marino87 said:


> Could you even sell? I don't think there's many companies with that kind of capital


Unless it's someone like brightview, probably not, but I'm not planning on selling just stepping away from more of the day to day so I can get the hell out of New Jersey



sota said:


> interesting. that one was only a 12 hour plowing event. I wouldn't say that was that bad.


Try a 10-12 day event


----------



## V_Scapes

S_Marino87 said:


> I got to play with the new salter, after pelting the hell out side of the building on my first stop, I learned how to adjust it


What'd you get?


----------



## treeguyry

It was nice waking up, looking outside and seeing white not having to worry about going out to salt. Instead of calling guys in, I told them to come in late. Only one removal on the schedule today, I'm sitting in my truck waiting for the rest of the cavalry to get here and we should have this monster down, chipped and gone in 2 hours


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Body shop finished the "Preliminary Estimate" yesterday and submitted it to the insurance company. I'd say the odds of them giving the green light for a repair are as high as the odds of Bucky saying he got the whole flu thing wrong. 

Anyone have a unicorn they're looking to sell? Looking for a CUV/SUV AWD/4WD. After something with a known history. Budget yet to be determined since I don't know the insurance payout yet, but I'm thinking max would be high teens to low 20s for the right vehicle. Higher than that and I might as well look at CPO from a dealer, or a beater, or the impractical in-laws car.


----------



## shawn_

Did 3 days straight , my daughter was born Feb 3rd . Left the hospital and was going to fix side walks my guys messed up…… nothing can get done right when your not there, I’d say my top guy logged 78 hours in that storm


----------



## MGLC

Full salt run, caught a quick nap after getting home and now it's mayhem until we have around 40 people show up at 4pm. Merry Christmas Eve to everyone


----------



## shawn_

MGLC said:


> Full salt run, caught a quick nap after getting home and now it's mayhem until we have around 40 people show up at 4pm. Merry Christmas Eve to everyone


That there be a super spreader event , my in-laws were supposed to have 30 people their down to 16 ……. Covid LOL


----------



## MGLC

shawn_ said:


> That there be a super spreader event , my in-laws were supposed to have 30 people their down to 16 ……. Covid LOL


We had a few last minute say they can't make it because they're "being careful" then we took in a few friends who had family plans fall through due to the big bad scary cold like variant. My wife had a new holiday tradition idea for this year - the first person to mention the rona gets their Christmas eve gift thrown directly in the fireplace


----------



## shawn_

MGLC said:


> We had a few last minute say they can't make it because they're "being careful" then we took in a few friends who had family plans fall through due to the big bad scary cold like variant. My wife had a new holiday tradition idea for this year - the first person to mention the rona gets their Christmas eve gift thrown directly in the fireplace


I like that


----------



## shawn_

I’m sure there’s a few guys here at least that use weather works.

Question if I get the snow fall totals & the verifreeze package combined do you get all the other things they offer like past weather reports & average snow falls in certain areas etc? Or is that all considered separate packages


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

shawn_ said:


> Did 3 days straight , my daughter was born Feb 3rd . Left the hospital and was going to fix side walks my guys messed up…… nothing can get done right when your not there, I'd say my top guy logged 78 hours in that storm


I remember you called that last year way before it happened (looks like Dec 19th, 2020) can't quote it because the thread is closed.


----------



## shawn_

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I remember you called that last year way before it happened (looks like Dec 19th, 2020) can't quote it because the thread is closed.


Always , all my buddies wanted me
To have another baby this February to keep it alive ….. I would've but the wife wasn't ready, maybe next winter I'll have a little
One coming and we'll get hammered again .


----------



## treeguyry

MGLC said:


> We had a few last minute say they can't make it because they're "being careful" then we took in a few friends who had family plans fall through due to the big bad scary cold like variant. My wife had a new holiday tradition idea for this year - the first person to mention the rona gets their Christmas eve gift thrown directly in the fireplace


Did anything end up in the fireplace?


----------



## Petr51488

shawn_ said:


> Always , all my buddies wanted me
> To have another baby this February to keep it alive ….. I would've but the wife wasn't ready, maybe next winter I'll have a little
> One coming and we'll get hammered again .


We're having one end of February- does that count?

im just glad the idea of the Christmas storm last week isn't happening.


----------



## shawn_

Petr51488 said:


> We're having one end of February- does that count?
> 
> im just glad the idea of the Christmas storm last week isn't happening.


Hopefully …. I think it depends on a scale of how bad you get screwed if you aren't there lol.


----------



## iceyman

Merry christmas. Crazy weather pattern right now with shortwaves flying across the country but not wanting anything to do with southern energy.. onward we move


----------



## shawn_

Merry Christmas everyone .


----------



## djt1029

Merry Christmas


----------



## sota

maybe I should get some of y'all's numbers, so the next time we get hit by a storm I'd barely call interesting, I could come help? (and get paid?  )


----------



## sota

Felix Navi David to you all.


----------



## shawn_

Merry Christmas everyone .


sota said:


> maybe I should get some of y'all's numbers, so the next time we get hit by a storm I'd barely call interesting, I could come help? (and get paid?  )


I always could use help let me
Know


----------



## V_Scapes

Merry Xmas boys


----------



## Randall Ave

sota said:


> maybe I should get some of y'all's numbers, so the next time we get hit by a storm I'd barely call interesting, I could come help? (and get paid?  )


MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone. This is my deck, there was not any snow on it when it started. Didn't have time to take many pictures. Between trying to plow and guys stuff breaking. It made for a hectic bit of time.


----------



## Hydromaster

It Might be time to put the patio furniture away.


----------



## J.Ricci

Merry Christmas boys - now I'm going fishing


----------



## Randall Ave

J.Ricci said:


> Merry Christmas boys - now I'm going fishing


Better be some pictures if you get anything.


----------



## Randall Ave

Hydromaster said:


> It Might be time to put the patio furniture away.


That was the wife's way of getting new stuff.


----------



## shawn_

J.Ricci said:


> Merry Christmas boys - now I'm going fishing


You going freshwater fishing?


----------



## Mike_C

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## S_Marino87

I just got back from being sent out to track down one more roll of wrapping paper. That was a fun way to spend an hour and a half. Merry Christmas everybody enjoy your super spreader festivities


----------



## J.Ricci

shawn_ said:


> You going freshwater fishing?


Barnegat bay today, just some lazy fishing. Didn't catch anything special, I was competing with a pair of stubborn herons


----------



## V_Scapes

S_Marino87 said:


> I just got back from being sent out to track down one more roll of wrapping paper. That was a fun way to spend an hour and a half. Merry Christmas everybody enjoy your super spreader festivities


My whole group of friends has it and some how my girlfriend and I are negative.


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> My whole group of friends has it and some how my girlfriend and I are negative.


Any chance you guys are the only unvaccinated ones? Despite what the news is peddling, lately it seems like the purebloods are the ones staying healthy


----------



## djt1029

J.Ricci said:


> Any chance you guys are the only unvaccinated ones? Despite what the news is peddling, lately it seems like the purebloods are the ones staying healthy


You mean like how the NHL has hundreds of guys in the protocol. It's not completely on Tyler Bertuzzi??


----------



## J.Ricci

djt1029 said:


> You mean like how the NHL has hundreds of guys in the protocol. It's not completely on Tyler Bertuzzi??


Leave it to a Bertuzzi to **** up an NHL season


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Any chance you guys are the only unvaccinated ones? Despite what the news is peddling, lately it seems like the purebloods are the ones staying healthy


Neither of us got the jab. Yet those who have it all but one are unvaccinated.


----------



## truckie80

V_Scapes said:


> Neither of us got the jab. Yet those who have it all but one are unvaccinated.


Funny thing is now my old firehouse is 100% vaccinated, other than one guy who had his religious exemption approved (still waiting on the long shot of mine being approved) and right now they can't keep both companies staffed, well over a dozen guys covid positive. The one guy who got approved by the way, is still testing negative even though he's currently working with guys who are positive.

Anyway enough about that - Merry Christmas fellas,


----------



## sota

Snow on the 2nd?


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> Snow on the 2nd?


Rain storm comes in first.. if the 2nd low trails it and follows in the cold behind the rain and we can cash


----------



## iceyman

And be trails it i mean forms its own storm and hits us 12 hrs later


----------



## shawn_

Looks like the pattern is moist & warm, then cold and dry …..

there’s only one place I want it to be moist and warm right now …..


----------



## iceyman

Hey the positive side of things is we have 3 months left of winter.. I think were good for +average snow.. but what the hell do i know except i built a plow for my dads truck and am getting a utv on the road.. seems like good luck to me lol


----------



## Tony_D

Last year we had the one storm in December but after that everything was in February, plenty of winter left. I plan on being in recovery mode on January 2nd so I'm good with no snow then


----------



## V_Scapes

Winter weather advisory tonight.


----------



## S_Marino87

I saw that but I find it hard to believe anyone other than Mike up in the great white northwest will get anything worth salting


----------



## V_Scapes

S_Marino87 said:


> I saw that but I find it hard to believe anyone other than Mike up in the great white northwest will get anything worth salting


I'm sure I will be too. Had some graupel coming down this morning.


----------



## djt1029

A miss for us here in Bergen County, not going to be cold enough for the rain to even freeze overnight.


----------



## MKWL2

djt1029 said:


> A miss for us here in Bergen County, not going to be cold enough for the rain to even freeze overnight.


Glad to hear that- I'm in upstate NY with my wife helping deal with a death in the family so not having to come back to NJ is a big help.


----------



## V_Scapes

My alarm is set for early morning but Im skeptical.


----------



## Randall Ave

Cold, damp, and spitting some flakes here, but nothing to get excited about.


----------



## treeguyry

We got some flurries/ice pellets early today but it didn't last. Just enough to freeze to my face shield (I was in a tree don't think I'm turning into a covid panic cult member)


----------



## Randall Ave

treeguyry said:


> We got some flurries/ice pellets early today but it didn't last. Just enough to freeze to my face shield (I was in a tree don't think I'm turning into a covid panic cult member)


Be careful, those trees could be spreading the COVID. Just another idea for Murphy.


----------



## shawn_

I am a super spreader got my positive Covid test today yaya!!!!!


104.6 fever felt sick for 12
Hours I am now fine . Cool part is my in-laws who I’m currently staying at while the house is being built welllll they kicked me out so here I am at my moms spreading it to even
More People ….
Liberals I don’t think I can deal with them anymore after this


----------



## m_ice

shawn_ said:


> I am a super spreader got my positive Covid test today yaya!!!!!
> 
> 104.6 fever felt sick for 12
> Hours I am now fine . Cool part is my in-laws who I'm currently staying at while the house is being built welllll they kicked me out so here I am at my moms spreading it to even
> More People ….
> Liberals I don't think I can deal with them anymore after this


Wow...kicked you out after you already have been in contact with them, that's classy???


----------



## shawn_

m_ice said:


> Wow...kicked you out after you already have been in contact with them, that's classy???


Yeah I've been with them all week parties , gatherings , Christmas Day , Christmas Eve . It makes 0 sense .


----------



## V_Scapes

It's wild everyone has it as well as my brother.


----------



## MKWL2

V_Scapes said:


> It's wild everyone has it as well as my brother.


My dad and brother had it… both fully vaxxed and just had their boosters… I lose more faith in the vaccine everyday


----------



## iceyman

MKWL2 said:


> My dad and brother had it… both fully vaxxed and just had their boosters… I lose more faith in the vaccine everyday


Should have never called it a vax and labeled it the same as the flu shot.


----------



## MGLC

iceyman said:


> Should have never called it a vax and labeled it the same as the flu shot.


Yep, it never was a vaccine it was a shot. Just like how the flue shot wasn't truly marketed as a vaccine but a shot for our whole lives. Whenever they start changing definitions like they did of vaccine and anti-vax, it should be obvious to everyone that something sinister is at play and it sure as hell ain't a virus


----------



## Mike_C

shawn_ said:


> I am a super spreader got my positive Covid test today yaya!!!!!
> 
> 104.6 fever felt sick for 12
> Hours I am now fine . Cool part is my in-laws who I'm currently staying at while the house is being built welllll they kicked me out so here I am at my moms spreading it to even
> More People ….
> Liberals I don't think I can deal with them anymore after this


I bet you can't wait to get out of that house anyway if thats how they are.



MGLC said:


> Yep, it never was a vaccine it was a shot. Just like how the flue shot wasn't truly marketed as a vaccine but a shot for our whole lives. Whenever they start changing definitions like they did of vaccine and anti-vax, it should be obvious to everyone that something sinister is at play and it sure as hell ain't a virus


How people aren't questioning the narrative is something I will never understand.


----------



## shawn_

Mike_C said:


> I bet you can't wait to get out of that house anyway if thats how they are.
> 
> How people aren't questioning the narrative is something I will never understand.


I try and work as much as possible so I am not home, but yes I don't think I'll ever be able too look at them the same way ever again. Can't wait to get out & neither can the wife she's pissed …


----------



## MKWL2

Mike_C said:


> I bet you can't wait to get out of that house anyway if thats how they are.
> 
> How people aren't questioning the narrative is something I will never understand.


Bingo- but there are a lot of sheep in the world…


----------



## treeguyry

shawn_ said:


> I try and work as much as possible so I am not home, but yes I don't think I'll ever be able too look at them the same way ever again. Can't wait to get out & neither can the wife she's pissed …


I know how you feel. I wasn't allowed at my gf's family's Christmas Eve without a negative test...We just made other plans without them. At least in my situation it wasn't her parents though, they actually changed plans and did dinner with us instead of their normal Xmas Eve, it was the extended family


----------



## S_Marino87

It's pretty pathetic that this is what the world's turned into. I guess I'm lucky that the liberals in my family haven't gone full ****** yet, they're obnoxious but not full on Willem Van Maeren status yet


----------



## djt1029

My uncles girlfriend told us how her son who’s vaccinated along with his whole family made his 7 year old (vaccinated) Rona positive daughter sit at a little table in the corner by herself on Christmas Day, all of this after “Santa told them to tell her not to open presents until she felt better” (another note she just has cold symtoms not even a fever) oh and before this when her mom had the Rona they scared this poor kid so much she thought her mom was going to die. I don’t think I have ever been as disgusted by someone in my life


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MY SIL...double jabbed and allegedly had the Covid back in July...tested positive a week or so ago. She came to our house for Christmas and was going on and on about it, while we all pretty much ignored her ramblings. "I just can't believe I got it a second time because I'm vaccinated and had it once and my husband feels sick for a day and is better" blah, blah, blah. 

Apparently there was a group text going around prior to the party and she was "joking" about her being the only one not wearing a mask and having a mask contest. My wife thought I was kidding when I told her that she should have told her sister that if she shows up wearing a mask, she will not be allowed in the house. 

This SIL is the only idiot of the 4 daughters...the others are adamantly against masks, jabs and the rest of the stupidity that has gone on with this crap. I'm sure the other 2 would have been fine with my decision.


----------



## Mike_C

djt1029 said:


> My uncles girlfriend told us how her son who's vaccinated along with his whole family made his 7 year old (vaccinated) Rona positive daughter sit at a little table in the corner by herself on Christmas Day, all of this after "Santa told them to tell her not to open presents until she felt better" (another note she just has cold symtoms not even a fever) oh and before this when her mom had the Rona they scared this poor kid so much she thought her mom was going to die. I don't think I have ever been as disgusted by someone in my life


That poor kid. I bet he really felt like a real man hiding on Christmas Day from his 7 year old daughter.



Mark Oomkes said:


> MY SIL...double jabbed and allegedly had the Covid back in July...tested positive a week or so ago. She came to our house for Christmas and was going on and on about it, while we all pretty much ignored her ramblings. "I just can't believe I got it a second time because I'm vaccinated and had it once and my husband feels sick for a day and is better" blah, blah, blah.
> 
> Apparently there was a group text going around prior to the party and she was "joking" about her being the only one not wearing a mask and having a mask contest. My wife thought I was kidding when I told her that she should have told her sister that if she shows up wearing a mask, she will not be allowed in the house.
> 
> This SIL is the only idiot of the 4 daughters...the others are adamantly against masks, jabs and the rest of the stupidity that has gone on with this crap. I'm sure the other 2 would have been fine with my decision.


My brother in law and his wife are by far the worst in the family. They're not the only left leaning ones, but they're the in your face, theres 50 genders, live off the government and wear a mask, get a jab every 3 months types. We put up with their political rantings for years, but BC (before corona) it was what it was, we'd all just block them out.

Last year when the world went to ****, they stopped showing up to all family gatherings. These are the same people who would invited themselves to our place down the shore, without exaggeration, at least 4-5 times every summer. Not seeing them is no loss, my wife feels the same way, but our two youngest are (well, were) close with their kids until they just isolated them from the whole world.

By the way, they've both had the rona, and so have both of their kids, even though they still won't let their kids go to school in person, and they both work from home 3-4 days a week, and they're all vaccinated and boosted

No one in my house has even had a rona test since day 1


----------



## V_Scapes

So glad I don't have to put up with any of this crap in my family.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mike_C said:


> No one in my house has even had a rona test since day 1


First time she went to get tested, the youngest asked her why?

It's free she says...wrong thing...youngest and my wife jumped her poop and she figured out it was time to shut up.

I haven't had a test yet. Wife has had to for a couple procedures. She was usually the only one or one of the few in Costco or the grocery store not wearing a mask. If questioned if she needed one, she just said she had one and wouldn't put it on.


----------



## truckie80

djt1029 said:


> My uncles girlfriend told us how her son who's vaccinated along with his whole family made his 7 year old (vaccinated) Rona positive daughter sit at a little table in the corner by herself on Christmas Day, all of this after "Santa told them to tell her not to open presents until she felt better" (another note she just has cold symtoms not even a fever) oh and before this when her mom had the Rona they scared this poor kid so much she thought her mom was going to die. I don't think I have ever been as disgusted by someone in my life


Wow...real big man. What a scumbag


----------



## HeatMiser

My 13 year old tested positive today, he’s fine just a cough and my ex wife in her infinite wisdom and panic took him for s test. Now she’s playing the quarantine game that since he was with her she should keep him for New Years until the quarantine period is over. 

Young guys reading this. Don’t marry anyone if you have even a slight doubt. Your gut is right 99 times out of 100


----------



## iceyman

Wifey just tested positive.. what do you know she has flu like symptoms.


----------



## truckie80

Now that I don’t have to get tested to keep working, I’ll never get tested again. We all survived the cold and flu for decades without a test. This testing bs and compliance is what allows them to keep their mandates going forward


----------



## Mark Oomkes

truckie80 said:


> Now that I don't have to get tested to keep working, I'll never get tested again. We all survived the cold and flu for decades without a test. This testing bs and compliance is what allows them to keep their mandates going forward


Trump was right when he said stop testing.

I just don't understand it...if you don't feel good and don't have to show proof of a negative test DON'T get tested because by doing so you're compounding the problem. No one gets a flu test every time they feel sick, why get a Covid test?


----------



## Randall Ave

Can someone please explain to me, has the first COVID gone away, then what happened to the other variants? A lot of this doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Can someone please explain to me, has the first COVID gone away, then what happened to the other variants? A lot of this doesn't make any sense.


Every virus mutates to some extent. History/science/etc has shown that the viruses become more contagious but less virulent. Same thing seems to be happening here with the exception of the Delta variant. I haven't read anything about what happened there. Then again, not sure we've ever dealt with a virus that a bunch of idiots screwed around with to make it attack people more.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Every virus mutates to some extent. History/science/etc has shown that the viruses become more contagious but less virulent. Same thing seems to be happening here with the exception of the Delta variant. I haven't read anything about what happened there. Then again, not sure we've ever dealt with a virus that a bunch of idiots screwed around with to make it attack people more.


Scientifically, thinning the herd.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Randall Ave said:


> Scientifically, thinning the herd.


Lets see what the Danes research has found- will post link over in the political thread-

The study shows that after three months, the effectiveness of the Pfizer-BioNTech and Moderna mRNA vaccines against omicron is actually negative.

The Pfizer vaccine makes recipients 76.5% more likely and the Moderna recipients 39.3% more likely to be infected than unvaccinated people.


----------



## Mike_PS

ok, it is one thing if those in NJ discuss weather, networking, even politics, etc. but those not in NJ don't need to post in this thread to discuss politics, please

thanks


----------



## J.Ricci

truckie80 said:


> Now that I don't have to get tested to keep working, I'll never get tested again. We all survived the cold and flu for decades without a test. This testing bs and compliance is what allows them to keep their mandates going forward


Bingo. I've never been tested and the only way I ever would is if I had to in order to visit someone in the hospital on their death bed. I'll skip anything else that requires this bull****

It's not like the PCR test is accurate anyway


----------



## J.Ricci

Michael J. Donovan said:


> ok, it is one thing if those in NJ discuss weather, networking, even politics, etc. but those not in NJ don't need to post in this thread to discuss politics, please
> 
> thanks


Maybe they "identify as" New Jersey residents. It is 2021 after all


----------



## MGLC

Mark Oomkes said:


> Trump was right when he said stop testing.
> 
> I just don't understand it...if you don't feel good and don't have to show proof of a negative test DON'T get tested because by doing so you're compounding the problem. No one gets a flu test every time they feel sick, why get a Covid test?


Just like they did with Swine flu - stop testing, public panic goes away, life goes on


----------



## iceyman

Mark Oomkes said:


> Trump was right when he said stop testing.
> 
> I just don't understand it...if you don't feel good and don't have to show proof of a negative test DON'T get tested because by doing so you're compounding the problem. No one gets a flu test every time they feel sick, why get a Covid test?


We did the at home test as to not inflate the numbers


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Maybe they "identify as" New Jersey residents. It is 2021 after all


Yes who wouldnt want to identify as a dirty jerzian


----------



## BUFF

J.Ricci said:


> Maybe they "identify as" New Jersey residents. It is 2021 after all


Have/ had an uncle that lived close to Randall.... thats all the indentifing I'll doo.... :laugh:


----------



## Randall Ave

J.Ricci said:


> Maybe they "identify as" New Jersey residents. It is 2021 after all


I'm trying to come up with something for this? 

It really needs to start snowing. lowred:lowblue:


----------



## shawn_

What happened to the guy that was supposed to take us all out for dinner if it snowed 3 years ago


----------



## Randall Ave

shawn_ said:


> What happened to the guy that was supposed to take us all out for dinner if it snowed 3 years ago


He was probably the smart one, and left the state.


----------



## truckie80

shawn_ said:


> What happened to the guy that was supposed to take us all out for dinner if it snowed 3 years ago


Probably the Rona


----------



## V_Scapes

shawn_ said:


> What happened to the guy that was supposed to take us all out for dinner if it snowed 3 years ago


LAB. He crossed my mind the other day.


----------



## V_Scapes

shawn_ said:


> What happened to the guy that was supposed to take us all out for dinner if it snowed 3 years ago


LAB. He crossed my mind the other day.


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> LAB. He crossed my mind the other day.


Didnt post early on in this new thread or at the end of the other one rightbefore it got closed?


----------



## shawn_

AG09 said:


> Didnt post early on in this new thread or at the end of the other one rightbefore it got closed?


Yeah he did @LAB INC I want my dinner, & maybe a captain on the rocks


----------



## J.Ricci

Yeah normally by now he'd be freaking out that it was never going to snow again


----------



## AG09

J.Ricci said:


> Yeah normally by now he'd be freaking out that it was never going to snow again


 Absolutely would be crying at this point saying winter is over followed by icey what do you think??


----------



## H&NServices

Do any of you guys deal with GT MidAtlantic?
Been exploring some job offers and they reached out to me.


----------



## V_Scapes

For those who buy equipment frequently, is tipping load or rated operating capacity another term for how much a track loader can lift? Looking at a T64 or 66.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Google---


*Understanding Tipping Load on Your Skid Steer Rental in Abilene, TX*
February 21, 2018 10:36 pm Published by WriterLeave your thoughts
The tipping load on a skid steer is the maximum weight your skid steer can carry in a front-loaded attachment without tipping over. For the Bobcat skid steer, for example, the tipping load is 2,600 pounds. This number is far from what is safe to carry in general use. The skid steer's rated operating capacity is what is considered safe to carry in regular conditions. Different manufacturers and even different operators use different standards for their tractors' rated operating capacities, but in general the skid steer's rated operating capacity is considered to be somewhere between 30 and 50 percent of its tipping load.
We believe that 50 percent number is _far _too high for general use, and we have our own rule of 35 percent for our skid steer rentals. While it may be the case that, at 1,300 pounds, your Bobcat skid steer will not tip most of the time, you still run a risk carrying that weight, especially if you travel at the skid steer's full speed, or if you are on uneven terrain.


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> For those who buy equipment frequently, is tipping load or rated operating capacity another term for how much a track loader can lift? Looking at a T64 or 66.


Short answer - yes. They can all lift over their tipping load when you're in a pinch


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Short answer - yes. They can all lift over their tipping load when you're in a pinch


Do you own any bobcat track loaders?


----------



## iceyman

Gfs looks very good.. need some support from other models but some are close


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Insurance company declared wife's car a total loss. I can't really complain about the payout, we got $3904 less than what we paid for it 5.5 years ago, which was below sticker. Of course we had to pay sticker for the replacement vehicle, so in the end, it balances out I suppose.

New car is a Subaru Outback, so let it snow.


----------



## Randall Ave

Kevin_NJ said:


> Insurance company declared wife's car a total loss. I can't really complain about the payout, we got $3904 less than what we paid for it 5.5 years ago, which was below sticker. Of course we had to pay sticker for the replacement vehicle, so in the end, it balances out I suppose.
> 
> New car is a Subaru Outback, so let it snow.


Ya could have got her a nice King Ranch.


----------



## Randall Ave

Is this crappy weather front ever going to leave? Just plain sucks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

J.Ricci said:


> Short answer - yes. They can all lift over their tipping load when you're in a pinch


Over rated capacity is when the relief valve kicks in.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

V_Scapes said:


> Do you own any bobcat track loaders?


I've owned 2 T190s and leased 2 T650s.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've owned 2 T190s and leased 2 T650s.


How do you like the 650s? Will they lift a full pallet of pavers?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

V_Scapes said:


> How do you like the 650s? Will they lift a full pallet of pavers?


I'm thinking no.

Other than that we're pretty happy with it.


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> Do you own any bobcat track loaders?


I have a T595, it's not as powerful as my Cat's but it's not a fair comparison since it's smaller

And the T650 will lift a full pallet


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Randall Ave said:


> Ya could have got her a nice King Ranch.


Insurance payout wasn't THAT much.


----------



## demetrios007

I run bobcats and I've had good luck with them. A track skid can lift more than it's wheeled equivalent. The 650 can lift a full pallet, most medium frame and all the large frame ones can as well. Don't expect to lift a pallet and drive around with the arms way up, need a big boy for that.


----------



## djt1029

I lift pallets of pavers with a S205 all the time, I wouldn't want to lift much heavier with it, but it can get them off/on a truck, move them around or stack them one on the other which is all I really need. The 650 is a much bigger machine so it should have zero problems


----------



## V_Scapes

Thanks guys. My 773 is a great machine but not being able to pick up full pallets is creating too much extra work. An enclosed cab would be nice too.


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> How do you like the 650s? Will they lift a full pallet of pavers?


S650 will lift a pallet, the T650 can lift it and you won't have to be nearly as careful with turning and moving it around.


----------



## MKWL2

An s/t650 will pick up a full pallet no problem


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Guess I sit corrected.

I was thinking it struggled.


----------



## MKWL2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Guess I sit corrected.
> 
> I was thinking it struggled.


I wouldn't go running around with a pallet way up in the air over rough ground, but my s650 picks and moves pallets of pavers and bluestone all the time, no issues.


----------



## iceyman

Gfs wont back down for the 2nd.. hopefully pther models come to it tonite


----------



## AG09

MKWL2 said:


> I wouldn't go running around with a pallet way up in the air over rough ground, but my s650 picks and moves pallets of pavers and bluestone all the time, no issues.


Exactly...I have pulled pallets off my trucks slowly and then lowered immediately before staging. Track skids definitely have more stability.


----------



## V_Scapes

Anyone have a new R series?


----------



## m_ice

V_Scapes said:


> Anyone have a new R series?


One of my subs does and really likes it.


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> Gfs wont back down for the 2nd.. hopefully pther models come to it tonite


Rain? Or… suppose to be almost 60


----------



## demetrios007

I have an older 753 I fully restored years ago and have filled tires on it. I can lift pallets with it but have to be very careful trying to stack if even possible. The ride is harder with filled but a 773 can do it with counterweight kit I think. For sure with filled tires


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> Rain? Or… suppose to be almost 60


1st wave rain.. second would be snow or south


----------



## V_Scapes

demetrios007 said:


> I have an older 753 I fully restored years ago and have filled tires on it. I can lift pallets with it but have to be very careful trying to stack if even possible. The ride is harder with filled but a 773 can do it with counterweight kit I think. For sure with filled tires


Ive picked up some heavy pallets off of my 5500 with my 773 but it's sketchy. I've thought about the counter weights but would rather not push and older machine.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm trying to remember but I'm getting old and too many concussions and stress and beer...

How much does a pallet of pavers weigh? 

I might be thinking of trying to move 2 pallets of sidewalk salt. Maybe that's what I couldn't lift that I thought I should have been. I know I don't have a problem with 1 pallet of deicer or sod.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm trying to remember but I'm getting old and too many concussions and stress and beer...
> 
> How much does a pallet of pavers weigh?
> 
> I might be thinking of trying to move 2 pallets of sidewalk salt. Maybe that's what I couldn't lift that I thought I should have been. I know I don't have a problem with 1 pallet of deicer or sod.


Around 2500lbs I believe.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

V_Scapes said:


> Around 2500lbs I believe.


That's what I figured, but wasn't sure. We don't do a lot of hardscapes.

I must have been thinking of the 2 pallets then. Cuz if there's a limit I will find if not exceed it.

FWIW, if you get one and use it for plowing, don't get the Bobcat hybrid tracks...they suck in mud.

Also, my Bobcat sales guy said order early because they are a minimum of 2-3 months out and my lease is up in October. So I did some comparing with other manufacturers in case I wanted to switch. Bobcat still has the highest speed of all the 2 speed machines. So I was thinking about placing my order in a month or two, but now an engineer is screwing things up. (See the Rant thread)


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's what I figured, but wasn't sure. We don't do a lot of hardscapes.
> 
> I must have been thinking of the 2 pallets then. Cuz if there's a limit I will find if not exceed it.
> 
> FWIW, if you get one and use it for plowing, don't get the Bobcat hybrid tracks...they suck in mud.
> 
> Also, my Bobcat sales guy said order early because they are a minimum of 2-3 months out and my lease is up in October. So I did some comparing with other manufacturers in case I wanted to switch. Bobcat still has the highest speed of all the 2 speed machines. So I was thinking about placing my order in a month or two, but now an engineer is screwing things up. (See the Rant thread)


To keep it kinda like weather, don't you have a big snow storm coming in??? Pushing almost 50 here. It really needs to snow to slow down the wifes shopping habits.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> To keep it kinda like weather, don't you have a big snow storm coming in??? Pushing almost 50 here. It really needs to snow to slow down the wifes shopping habits.


Yes...apparently it is headed your way. (to really keep it on topic)


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes...apparently it is headed your way. (to really keep it on topic)


I haven't even pulled the other plows off the wall yet.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes...apparently it is headed your way. (to really keep it on topic)


Rain tonight and tomorrow. Maybe a system at the end of the week.


----------



## shawn_

Monday is looking good according to weather NJ


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> Anyone have a new R series?


I looked into it since I had all bobcats but ended up going with a cat259d. If your looking to have it for next season get the order in asap because there is a waiting period of 2-4 months. I ordered my cat back in October and it wont be here until February.


----------



## J.Ricci

AG09 said:


> I looked into it since I had all bobcats but ended up going with a cat259d. If your looking to have it for next season get the order in asap because there is a waiting period of 2-4 months. I ordered my cat back in October and it wont be here until February.


I just took delivery of my second 259D, you won't regret it


----------



## m_ice

J.Ricci said:


> I just took delivery of my second 259D, you won't regret it


We have a 259d3 and a t650. They're not even in the same league. The Cat will lift more, is more comfortable, and all around is more refined machine.


----------



## AG09

J.Ricci said:


> I just took delivery of my second 259D, you won't regret it


Thanks. I am looking forward to it. The only thing I am concerned about is maintenance/repairs since they are so far from us. Bobcat was always convenient since it is only 10 min away.


----------



## AG09

m_ice said:


> We have a 259d3 and a t650. They're not even in the same league. The Cat will lift more, is more comfortable, and all around is more refined machine.


That is really good to hear.


----------



## m_ice

AG09 said:


> Thanks. I am looking forward to it. The only thing I am concerned about is maintenance/repairs since they are so far from us. Bobcat was always convenient since it is only 10 min away.


If you have an awesome dealer then definitely weigh that into your decision. How far is Cat?


----------



## AG09

m_ice said:


> If you have an awesome dealer then definitely weigh that into your decision. How far is Cat?


I already ordered the Cat. The dealer is like 45 min away, but from what I am told they have an extensive fleet of on the road mechanics


----------



## m_ice

AG09 said:


> I already ordered the Cat. The dealer is like 45 min away, but from what I am told they have an extensive fleet of on the road mechanics


You won't regret it...


----------



## Randall Ave

AG09 said:


> I already ordered the Cat. The dealer is like 45 min away, but from what I am told they have an extensive fleet of on the road mechanics


Foley??


----------



## AG09

Randall Ave said:


> Foley??


Yes sir...


----------



## shawn_

Cat is good 
Bobcat is good

they are both great machines I think bobcat holds value a little more then cat.


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Monday is looking good according to weather NJ


Starting to look good.. right now snj is the cutoff with maybe an inch into monmouth.. need couple ticks north


----------



## S_Marino87

Happy New Year to everyone. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't looking forward to my first NYE not spent in Newark in a long time


----------



## shawn_

A few ticks north. Thankfully I’m out on “flu-vid” for the next 5 days with work so Monday I don’t need to burn a day .
I’ll be watching closely


----------



## V_Scapes

Southern NJ special if anything.


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> Southern NJ special if anything.


It's been a real long time since we've had a real SJ special


----------



## Tony_D

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## Randall Ave

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! Getten some heavy rain at the moment.


----------



## sota

we're foggy as hell (no, not alcohol induced) and everything looks wet, but no major rain falls here yet.


----------



## Mike_C

We've had a few bands of heavy rain come through already today, but the fog is the real issue, I can't see more than maybe 20 feet out my back doors at the moment. 

Happy New Year to everyone


----------



## V_Scapes

Almost 70 in south Jersey today with potential storms around 8pm.


----------



## Randall Ave

Can barely see RT 46 from the shop. Hoping to do a Horrible Freight and a Tractor Supply trip today. If the wife lets me.


----------



## Hydromaster

Randall Ave said:


> Can barely see RT 46 from the shop. Hoping to do a Horrible Freight and a Tractor Supply trip today. If the wife lets me.


shopping for a welder?


----------



## SHAWZER

New wipers ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Can barely see RT 46 from the shop. Hoping to do a Horrible Freight and a Tractor Supply trip today. If the wife lets me.


Spend that cash before they find it!


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Spend that cash before they find it!


The bum didn't show up. One reason this is probably my last year.


----------



## Randall Ave

Hydromaster said:


> shopping for a welder?


Was wondering how good, or bad their plazma cutters are.


----------



## iceyman

Looking better each run according to gfs and gem


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> Looking better each run according to gfs and gem


No one is reporting this still


----------



## UniqueTouch

You mean Monday the 10th right


----------



## shawn_

UniqueTouch said:


> You mean Monday the 10th right


No this Monday


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I thought it was Saturday?


----------



## treeguyry

Snow Monday? I hope so I would like to extend the weekend


----------



## sota

so the weather weanies on 33 are showing some interesting maps. interesting in that, I'm not going to get enough to warrant mounting the plow probably, but southern monmouth might get a pounding?


----------



## J.Ricci

We'll see what happens...every time there's a chance at a South Jersey special it somehow misses


----------



## iceyman

Its coming fellas.. cnj now into play.. couple more ticks and all of us could be into a 3-6


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> No one is reporting this still


They will be today


----------



## Randall Ave

Channel 12 just said chance of snow, but let's go to commercial first. This will be you Southern guys, it's 50 here.


----------



## iceyman

Just because were 24 hours or less from event starting.. latest euro


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Channel 12 just said chance of snow, but let's go to commercial first. This will be you Southern guys, it's 50 here.


Its 53 here right now and that means diddly dick


----------



## iceyman

Pretty sharp cutoff between 2 and 6”.. great trends last 36 hrs.. im ready except for my v plow im building for my utv


----------



## iceyman

And here is the last nam.. take into account its been awful leading up to this point


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> And here is the last nam.. take into account its been awful leading up to this point


I'd like to believe the white on that map is signifying a white out event …… lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

iceyman said:


> And here is the last nam.. take into account its been awful leading up to this point


My dog can predict better than the NAM.


----------



## truckie80

Not getting my hopes up for up this way, but a salt run would be nice


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> Not getting my hopes up for up this way, but a salt run would be nice


Finger crossed. South of 78 should be a mess.


----------



## Mike_C

When was the last time us northern guys were on the outside looking in? Feels like it's been forever


----------



## Kevin_NJ

FWIW: https://nj1015.com/njs-first-snow-storm-of-the-year-a-wintry-start-to-the-workweek/

NWS is on board now also: https://www.weather.gov/media/phi/current_briefing.pdf

Looks to me like a slop fest with the stretch of warm temps we've had. Might be a decent test of wife's new car. Hopefully get an idea if the factory tires are worth keeping or not.


----------



## wxdavid

gfs is crap and waaay over done


----------



## sota

V_Scapes said:


> Finger crossed. South of 78 should be a mess.


Okay don't say that. You know I live right on route 78. I can swing either way depending on which way the wind farts.


----------



## rizzoa13

So unprepared for this. One of my big trucks decided to spit an alternator, today, and the other ones at the hydraulic shop getting plow/salter installed. Everyone there has COVID and it hasn’t gotten done in the month it’s been there. 

My partners truck has a huge air leak at an abs manifold so he’s down too. Best laid plans right?


----------



## Randall Ave

rizzoa13 said:


> So unprepared for this. One of my big trucks decided to spit an alternator, today, and the other ones at the hydraulic shop getting plow/salter installed. Everyone there has COVID and it hasn't gotten done in the month it's been there.
> 
> My partners truck has a huge air leak at an abs manifold so he's down too. Best laid plans right?


What alternator? The ABS valve, bypass the darn thing.
I have Delco SI 24s here, pad mount and old style if you need it.


----------



## rizzoa13

That’s what I was saying to him, bypass the damn thing but he doesn’t feel like dealing with it today. Can’t help some people!

I’ve got a high output alt getting overnighted to me already or I’d take you up on that. Won’t do me any good for this storm but at least I can get it on ASAP m.


----------



## djt1029

Mike_C said:


> When was the last time us northern guys were on the outside looking in? Feels like it's been forever


 I would say this is how they must all feel when we get hit but I'm 0% jealous.


----------



## sota

I haven't even gotten the plow out yet. frankly not feeling like i'm going to either.


----------



## truckie80

I have my guys coming in tomorrow for a few touch up cleanups in the morning. It looks like no accumulating snow at all up here, but I guess it'll be a good chance to make sure all the snow stuff works once they get back


----------



## djt1029

I'm taking a page out of @J.Ricci 's book and starting a retaining wall project tomorrow, everything seems to agree no accumulation here in Bergen County. Might as well keep on moving


----------



## demetrios007

Us northern guys aren't even gonna see snowflakes as far as I see. Monday as usual up north


----------



## AG09

djt1029 said:


> I'm taking a page out of @J.Ricci 's book and starting a retaining wall project tomorrow, everything seems to agree no accumulation here in Bergen County. Might as well keep on moving


Im doin the same. I kept it going last year until the end of January right before we got that big storm.


----------



## Randall Ave

rizzoa13 said:


> That's what I was saying to him, bypass the damn thing but he doesn't feel like dealing with it today. Can't help some people!
> 
> I've got a high output alt getting overnighted to me already or I'd take you up on that. Won't do me any good for this storm but at least I can get it on ASAP m.


Just curious, what are you putting the alternator on? Just do not want to see you fry anything.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Randall Ave said:


> Just curious, what are you putting the alternator on? Just do not want to see you fry anything.


Yes,excellent point. People forget or do not know that in many cases they need to upgrade the wiring to get full benefit and also to not have any problems!!!


----------



## V_Scapes

rizzoa13 said:


> So unprepared for this. One of my big trucks decided to spit an alternator, today, and the other ones at the hydraulic shop getting plow/salter installed. Everyone there has COVID and it hasn't gotten done in the month it's been there.
> 
> My partners truck has a huge air leak at an abs manifold so he's down too. Best laid plans right?


Oof that's rough. Good luck getting everything back together. How much snow are you getting?


----------



## MKWL2

Looks like a few snow changes for us northern guys later this week and next week- pattern seems to be changing to a colder one… we shall see


----------



## Tony_D

I hope it's not one of those years where all the snow storms fall on weekends. After last winter with bars closing early and all the other restrictions I want to be able to enjoy this winter as much as possible. it's bad enough I'm never going to be able to drink in NYC like a normal 21 year old


----------



## iceyman

Tony_D said:


> I hope it's not one of those years where all the snow storms fall on weekends. After last winter with bars closing early and all the other restrictions I want to be able to enjoy this winter as much as possible. it's bad enough I'm never going to be able to drink in NYC like a normal 21 year old


Nyc overrated


----------



## UniqueTouch

nyc = $18.00 beers. Don't care how much money I have not dropping that kinda paper on a beer. Save the money and buy a house. You'll have more girls than you know what to do with and can drink any day you want


----------



## MKWL2

UniqueTouch said:


> nyc = $18.00 beers. Don't care how much money I have not dropping that kinda paper on a beer. Save the money and buy a house. You'll have more girls than you know what to do with and can drink any day you want


Amen


----------



## Petr51488

Tony_D said:


> I hope it's not one of those years where all the snow storms fall on weekends. After last winter with bars closing early and all the other restrictions I want to be able to enjoy this winter as much as possible. it's bad enough I'm never going to be able to drink in NYC like a normal 21 year old


incase you want some advice- because I wish someone gave me the same advice when I was younger- start investing money in a stock account if you haven't done so already. Play around with some investment calculators on google. Pisses me off daily that I could have had almost 800k by now if I started investing when I first started my business. And that's only 20 years worth. 10k initial investment with 1,000 a month at 10% return a year.


----------



## shawn_

Tony_D said:


> I hope it's not one of those years where all the snow storms fall on weekends. After last winter with bars closing early and all the other restrictions I want to be able to enjoy this winter as much as possible. it's bad enough I'm never going to be able to drink in NYC like a normal 21 year old


By the time I was 21 I was partied out. Bars are overrated you'll learn soon enough . I'm 29went to a bar this year in OCMD & spent 500$ wasn't even drunk when I was done….. pretty pathetic I much rather drink at the house & like stated you'll have all the girls u want at a house. Stick to house parties


----------



## UniqueTouch

Seeing some flurries on my security cameras here in Oakhurst, Monmouth County.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Time to go night night. Be safe everyone


----------



## shawn_

UniqueTouch said:


> Seeing some flurries on my security cameras here in Oakhurst, Monmouth County.


That's nice , justified my 9pm salt run lol


----------



## sota

nothing here as of yet.


----------



## rizzoa13

Randall Ave said:


> Just curious, what are you putting the alternator on? Just do not want to see you fry anything.


It's going on a 2006 Chevy kodiak 7500. I've redone all of the wiring and grounds with oversized stuff in the last year. Think I'll have any issues with a 250 amp on it? It's an all new unit from power bastards not a reman.


----------



## J.Ricci

Pre-treated the route earlier, now I should really get some sleep but I'm wide awake.



Tony_D said:


> I hope it's not one of those years where all the snow storms fall on weekends. After last winter with bars closing early and all the other restrictions I want to be able to enjoy this winter as much as possible. it's bad enough I'm never going to be able to drink in NYC like a normal 21 year old


Find yourself a good local blue collar neighborhood bar or two. Screw NYC and all the other hipster hotspots, and for every dollar you spend partying, invest 5-10x that.


----------



## Mountain Bob

rizzoa13 said:


> It's going on a 2006 Chevy kodiak 7500. I've redone all of the wiring and grounds with oversized stuff in the last year. Think I'll have any issues with a 250 amp on it? It's an all new unit from power bastards not a reman.


Nah,as you already did the cables.


----------



## shawn_

Looking like a complete Monmouth county bust. :gunsfiring:


----------



## Randall Ave

rizzoa13 said:


> It's going on a 2006 Chevy kodiak 7500. I've redone all of the wiring and grounds with oversized stuff in the last year. Think I'll have any issues with a 250 amp on it? It's an all new unit from power bastards not a reman.


You should be fine.


----------



## sota

past 7am here and no snow some wind though.


----------



## V_Scapes

shawn_ said:


> Looking like a complete Monmouth county bust. :gunsfiring:


Just saw that on news 12. Cutoff line got pushed further south. Anyone dropping blade yet?


----------



## UniqueTouch

Looks like those flurries last night where the pinnacle of the storm for me


----------



## iceyman

Dry air FTL


----------



## UniqueTouch

no biggie, still have plenty of winter left.


----------



## shawn_

This is annoying . I just signed some contracts in brick though , maybe those ones will be in play here .


----------



## J.Ricci

shawn_ said:


> This is annoying . I just signed some contracts in brick though , maybe those ones will be in play here .


Doesn't look great for that either


----------



## sota

I'm on 22 heading to the 202-206 fishbowl, and there's not a snowflake in sight. The bowling alley on 22 has got about a dozen or more dump trucks loaded for bear with plows and everything else.


----------



## rizzoa13

V_Scapes said:


> Just saw that on news 12. Cutoff line got pushed further south. Anyone dropping blade yet?


Yeah we are getting crushed as they forecasted in the Galloway/Mays landing area. Pushing in Vineland, Millville and Bridgeton too. Cape Mays getting shat on also.


----------



## sota

They're also making an ungodly mess on 206 in hillsboro.


----------



## shawn_

I’m in Lakewood 29° and snowing right now , it’s a good thing I’m an absolute idiot and take on work covering the entire state . Got to cover all basis , salting now .


----------



## shawn_

If anyone south needs a hand let me know salters & machines ready to roll.


----------



## snowpushers

sota said:


> They're also making an ungodly mess on 206 in hillsboro.


Your now in my neck of the woods, keep heading south into Montgomery Township, same mess here!


----------



## V_Scapes

Looks like some heavy bands setting up and not gonna move for a while down there.


----------



## rizzoa13

It can stop snowing now this is plenty and I’d like to actually finish properties rather than just make appearances until it stops coming down.


----------



## UniqueTouch

get that money fellas


----------



## treeguyry

While I froze my ass off up in the tree today I actually checked plowsite and saw what you guys are dealing with and instantly felt 10 times better


----------



## V_Scapes

It was nice to watch the mess from a warm living room for once drinking coffee.


----------



## Randall Ave

So what have the totals been down there?? And we are not jealous.


----------



## Mike_C

Looks like about 3” down the shore from my ring. Not a flake here though. Strange to see


----------



## shawn_

My buddy in Barnaget got 6”


----------



## UniqueTouch

6 inches is perfect


----------



## V_Scapes

UniqueTouch said:


> 6 inches is perfect


I'll take your word on that.


----------



## UniqueTouch

lololol I regretted that as soon as I hit "post reply" lol


----------



## prezek

Nobody got hit hard? South of me in maryland and east in Delaware some got up to 15”. Stopped here about 1 and was a block of ice shortly after.


----------



## J.Ricci

Got a push in at most of my locations, finishing up some detail cleanup and salting


----------



## sota

19*F this morning.
At least it's properly cold finally.


----------



## Randall Ave

Lucky 13 here.


----------



## djt1029

Single digit real feel to kick off the day. Slow going on the retaining wall project


----------



## demetrios007

Stay warm guys, lotsa coffee needed........Always hated doing base in super cold weather.....I like to wet the QP when tamping.


----------



## V_Scapes

Friday's threat looking more likely.


----------



## Kevin_NJ




----------



## rizzoa13

We got 13” at my house and where a lot of my properties are. 6” at the other places.


----------



## S_Marino87

Is this the typical NJ storm coming where they say 1-3 a few days before then convince everyone it's a snowpocalypse the day before and we end up with the original inch or two


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Wouldn't surprise me one bit.

They're also saying it is a fast moving storm.


----------



## djt1029

They might not hype this one since it’s a fast mover, but they find a way in similar systems


----------



## truckie80

1-3" type storms are my favorite storms, low stress and less hours. I don't do a lot of commercial so salt runs are nice and all but don't make me much money


----------



## sota

guess I should plan on bolting up the plow on Thursday morning?


----------



## wxdavid

The Friday snow looks SIGNIFICANT for NJ NYC philly


----------



## Mike_C

All capitals, it must be serious


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mike_C said:


> All capitals, it must be serious


Apparently not for philly...


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently not for philly...


Have you ever been to Philly?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Have you ever been to Philly?


No, I value my life.


----------



## Tony_D

What qualities as significant everyting I've seen is like 1-3 / 2-4


----------



## Mike_C

Tony_D said:


> What qualities as significant everyting I've seen is like 1-3 / 2-4


If you're a social media weather page - anything that sticks to the ground


----------



## gman2310

Does anyone subscribe to WeatherNJ’s subscription service? Is it worth it? Doesn’t seem bad for $29 a year. I think it’s my pocket meteorologist


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Friday's threat looking more likely.


Someone from the township was here before, said this could turn into a Nor Easter?? I have not seen that anywhere.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Everyone is focusing on Friday, but we could have some slick roads tomorrow morning as well.

https://www.weather.gov/phi/winter
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
National Weather Service Mount Holly NJ
300 PM EST Tue Jan 4 2022

DEZ001>003-MDZ012-015-019-020-NJZ016>023-027-051000-
/O.NEW.KPHI.WW.Y.0002.220105T1000Z-220105T1400Z/
New Castle-Kent-Inland Sussex-Kent MD-Queen Annes-Talbot-Caroline-
Salem-Gloucester-Camden-Northwestern Burlington-Ocean-Cumberland-
Atlantic-Cape May-Southeastern Burlington-
Including the cities of Wilmington, Dover, Georgetown,
Chestertown, Centreville, Easton, Denton, Pennsville, Glassboro,
Camden, Cherry Hill, Moorestown, Mount Holly, Jackson, Millville,
Hammonton, Cape May Court House, and Wharton State Forest
300 PM EST Tue Jan 4 2022

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 5 AM TO 9 AM EST
WEDNESDAY...

* WHAT...Freezing rain expected. Total ice accumulations of a
light glaze.

* WHERE...Portions of southern New Jersey, northeast Maryland and
all of Delaware.

* WHEN...From 5 AM to 9 AM EST Wednesday.

* IMPACTS...Very slippery sidewalks, roads and bridges are
possible. The hazardous conditions will impact the morning
commute.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

Slow down and use caution while traveling.

The latest road conditions for the state you are calling from can
be obtained by calling 5 1 1.

&&

$$

NJZ001-007>010-012-013-015-PAZ054-055-060>062-070-071-101>106-
051000-
/O.NEW.KPHI.WW.Y.0002.220105T1200Z-220105T1700Z/
Sussex-Warren-Morris-Hunterdon-Somerset-Middlesex-
Western Monmouth-Mercer-Carbon-Monroe-Berks-Lehigh-Northampton-
Delaware-Philadelphia-Western Chester-Eastern Chester-
Western Montgomery-Eastern Montgomery-Upper Bucks-Lower Bucks-
Including the cities of Newton, Washington, Morristown,
Flemington, Somerville, New Brunswick, Freehold, Trenton,
Jim Thorpe, Stroudsburg, Reading, Allentown, Bethlehem, Easton,
Media, Philadelphia, Honey Brook, Oxford, West Chester,
Kennett Square, Collegeville, Pottstown, Norristown, Lansdale,
Chalfont, Perkasie, Morrisville, and Doylestown
300 PM EST Tue Jan 4 2022

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 7 AM TO NOON EST
WEDNESDAY...

* WHAT...Freezing rain expected. Total ice accumulations of a
light glaze.

* WHERE...Portions of central, northern and northwest New Jersey
and east central, northeast and southeast Pennsylvania.

* WHEN...From 7 AM to noon EST Wednesday.

* IMPACTS...Very slippery sidewalks, roads and bridges are
possible. The hazardous conditions will impact the morning
commute.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

Slow down and use caution while traveling. Prepare for possible
power outages.


----------



## Petr51488

gman2310 said:


> Does anyone subscribe to WeatherNJ's subscription service? Is it worth it? Doesn't seem bad for $29 a year. I think it's my pocket meteorologist


the less I hear about what can happen a week from now the better.


----------



## Randall Ave

Petr51488 said:


> the less I hear about what can happen a week from now the better.


The biggest storm of the is always just a week away.


----------



## S_Marino87

Randall Ave said:


> The biggest storm of the is always just a week away.


And when it shows up, it's a couple inches of snow with some sleet because God forbid NJ ever get a storm without mixing


----------



## AG09

S_Marino87 said:


> And when it shows up, it's a couple inches of snow with some sleet because God forbid NJ ever get a storm without mixing


thats always the case and it sucks...


----------



## MKWL2

S_Marino87 said:


> And when it shows up, it's a couple inches of snow with some sleet because God forbid NJ ever get a storm without mixing


I can't remember the last time we had one without mixing


----------



## demetrios007

My kids got a delayed opening from school 2moro morn. First were scared of covid now any moisture before it even shows up.....


----------



## truckie80

I wouldn't be surprised if Thursday into Friday turns into just a salt run, heard something about a bit of a southern shift this afternoon maybe this year is finally south jersey's year


----------



## gman2310

Wasn’t it south jerseys year 2 years ago?


----------



## MGLC

demetrios007 said:


> My kids got a delayed opening from school 2moro morn. First were scared of covid now any moisture before it even shows up.....


I would have thought our knucklehead governor would've called a state of emergency by now for the few little patches of ice we might have in the morning...


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Thursday into Friday turns into just a salt run, heard something about a bit of a southern shift this afternoon maybe this year is finally south jersey's year


Would be nice.


----------



## J.Ricci

gman2310 said:


> Wasn't it south jerseys year 2 years ago?


Did I sleep through a season or something? Last year we had some snow, but the two previous we had nothing


----------



## Petr51488

truckie80 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Thursday into Friday turns into just a salt run, heard something about a bit of a southern shift this afternoon maybe this year is finally south jersey's year


they can have it


----------



## MGLC

I'd be perfectly happy with a miss, still plenty of landscape work going


----------



## V_Scapes

I picked up some late cleanup work. Went high and got the work so why not.


----------



## AG09

gman2310 said:


> Wasn't it south jerseys year 2 years ago?


No it was way longer than that. Probably like 8 or so years ago. South Jersey got everything, and North Jersey was missed most of the time.


----------



## shawn_

Thought I was going to get the opportunity to travel to MD today one of the companies I do a job for contacted me asking if we’d go. I told them yeah & then they called back said the contractor seems to have it under control….. I got excited 

Let’s start tracking Thursday into Friday. I’m ready need to order more salt this week.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Ran down to Virginia this morning to help my sister who had two large arbs fall from the snow and her association is ridiculous so I didn’t want her getting ripped off like she usually does and get charged $1500 to cut to arbs down or tie them back up until spring and 95 still wasn’t plowed in some spots. They didn’t pre salt and people were stranded for over 20 hours....governor here is a tool. Worse then Murphy.


----------



## shawn_

Got some freezing rain coming down this am. Out doing some site checks, it’s probably justifiable but didn’t want to throw salt unless it was starting to get icy


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Just took a look at traffic on the maps before I head out. Looks like I've got a frustrating drive ahead of me.


----------



## sota

God our superintendent makes a mushroom look intelligent.
3 minutes before my kid's bus is supposed to show up, she calls a 30 minute delay.
5 minutes AFTER the bus is supposed to normally show up, she cancels school.
**** they were CALLING for crappy roads! why the hell didn't you just call it last night!
now parents (not us, we're work from home, kid is 14) are scrambling.


----------



## shawn_

Turned into a sheet of ice , glad my buddy pays for the weather works subscription I need to get that might’ve saved me a slip & fall today


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Drive wasn't as bad as I thought it might be. Saw one car's driver played pinball between two guardrails (the guardrails won). And an idiot motorcyclist standing on road next to bike, in middle of an S-Curve, in a valley, on black ice.


----------



## djt1029

Almost a full salt run a couple places were just wet though, the rest where a sheet of ice


----------



## UniqueTouch

Kevin_NJ said:


> Drive wasn't as bad as I thought it might be. Saw one car's driver played pinball between two guardrails (the guardrails won). And an idiot motorcyclist standing on road next to bike, in middle of an S-Curve, in a valley, on black ice.


There is always one


----------



## V_Scapes

Salt run here as well.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Pulled these from dash cam.

I was so focused on giving a wide clearance for the car and cop car that I didn't see the cop standing on the left side shoulder until I was maybe 100 yards from him.

I was maybe 5 seconds away (at about 20mph) from the motorcycle when he became visible as I rounded the corner.


----------



## Tony_D

Salted the few houses I have that get salt, not a big money maker but at least it's something. Saw a bunch of accidents while I was out


----------



## Tony_D

Seems like 1-3" here for this next storm, accuweather says 3-6 but everything else is in the lower range.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

aw is always high; gotta get them clicks


----------



## Mike_C

Salt run and an all around nasty morning, two separate accidents (no injuries thankfully) just finished dealing with all that comes along with it. Now we'll see what's in store for later this week


----------



## 2017F150XLT

AccuWeather backed off from the 3-6" or 1-3" for here in North-East PA, not sure what we'll get, they were predicting snow a week or so back, and changed 5 times throughout the course of the day and we never ended up getting anything.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I stopped going to the aw site altogether a few years ago. They used to drive me batty. Them and the weather channel.


----------



## treeguyry

Mike_C said:


> Salt run and an all around nasty morning, two separate accidents (no injuries thankfully)  just finished dealing with all that comes along with it. Now we'll see what's in store for later this week


Glad to hear everyone's ok at least. How bad is the damage?


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Mike_C said:


> Salt run and an all around nasty morning, two separate accidents (no injuries thankfully) just finished dealing with all that comes along with it. Now we'll see what's in store for later this week





treeguyry said:


> Glad to hear everyone's ok at least. How bad is the damage?


Wait, you were involved in the two accidents? I misread that initially, thought you saw them.

Damn, glad no injuries, good luck with the aftermath.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Salt run and an all around nasty morning, two separate accidents (no injuries thankfully) just finished dealing with all that comes along with it. Now we'll see what's in store for later this week


Sorry to hear that. It's always my biggest fear being in the wonderful profession of snow and ice.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Any updates for storm on Thursday-Friday early am? Planning on heading back to NJ tomorrow morning early so I don’t get stuck.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

The typical +/- 14" applies as usual.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

https://forecast.weather.gov/produc...&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1&highlight=off
***Quick hitting system to bring snow Thursday night into early
Friday***

The main story for this part of the forecast will be coastal storm
system forecast to bring snow overnight Thursday night into early
Friday. There are still some differences in the forecast models with
the NAM being a weaker, farther south/east outlier while the GFS
continues to be a bit fast. Leaned towards a blend weighted heavier
towards the 12z GEM Reg / 12z HRRR/ 6z NAM. These models are a bit
stronger with the low and farther N/W compared to other guidance
that`s trended a bit farther south/east over the past day or two.
However given the set up of a fairly robust upper level wave and the
history of these types of systems tend to favor this slightly
stronger solution. Bottom line, we have become confident enough in a
fairly widespread 2-4+ inches of snowfall accumulation to issue a
Winter Weather Advisory for most zones, excluding the coastal strip
south of Monmouth Co, NJ and the southern Poconos where
confidence and amounts are a bit lower. Also, sleet and even
some rain could mix in near the coast.

In terms of the details, deepening low pressure moves northeast off
the Virginia / NC coast Thursday night in response to a strong upper
level wave moving eastward from the Great Lakes region. Snow
overspreads the region west to east late Thursday evening into the
overnight (mostly after 10 PM) with the heaviest precip likely
falling in the 1am - 7am period. While our official snowfall
forecasts remain capped to the 2 to 4 inch range for much of the
CWA, there are a couple important things to note: 1) This will be a
fast moving system with snow falling over just several hours that
will unfortunately coincide with the Friday AM commute. 2) We
still think there is the potential for an embedded heavier band
of snow with totals in the 4-6+ inch range. Uncertainty still on
exactly where this would occur but somewhere near or just south
of the I-95 corridor appears most heavily favored. For this
reason, this could still be an impactful event despite the
current snowfall forecast not being that high. This will be
monitored closely and if confidence for this increases, Winter
Storm Warnings will be considered.

The snow should quickly exit west to east by around mid to late
morning Friday but the rest of the day will be gusty and cold as the
low deepens while pulling away to the NE. Expect NW winds gusting 20
to 30+ mph by the afternoon.

For Friday night, low pressure moves away with wind diminishing
winds and clearing skies as high pressure moves in. This will lead
to a cold night with lows mostly in the teens and even some single
digits possible. The high will crest over the area Saturday with the
day being mostly sunny but cold as highs will be mostly in the
20s to low 30s. &&


----------



## UniqueTouch

Thank you


----------



## Kevin_NJ

We're also 10 days away from the next big one. :laugh:


----------



## truckie80

Not buying anything more than 2" on this system

@Mike_C glad all involved are ok, hope the damage isn't bad


----------



## Randall Ave

Mike_C said:


> Salt run and an all around nasty morning, two separate accidents (no injuries thankfully) just finished dealing with all that comes along with it. Now we'll see what's in store for later this week


Hope your all OK. The trucks can be replaced.


----------



## Mike_C

treeguyry said:


> Glad to hear everyone's ok at least. How bad is the damage?


Around 7 I got a call that one of my trucks was rear-ended on Route 80, my driver (working alone) and the other driver were both fine, she was following close, he slowed in traffic and she locked up and went right into the back of his truck. Truck was fine other than the back of the dump body being dinged up, but the chute of the v-box was bent beyond recognition. As I was on the way to the first accident, one of my supervisors called that he was going to meet another one of my drivers who was broadsided by a girl who slid through a stop sign. Knocked the underbody box off, and messed up the side panel a little not a huge deal. Everyone's fine, and that's all that matters, but the fact that the second one was a new '21 F550 that I took delivery of less than a month ago is a little frustrating


----------



## Petr51488

Randall Ave said:


> Hope your all OK. The trucks can be replaced.


eh, it's tough finding trucks now lol


----------



## sota

jeep all plowed up and ready to go.


----------



## MKWL2

Well this “moderate” storm has sure been hyped- let’s hope we get to at least drop the blade in it. Wouldn’t mind 4-5” if it’s going to be the light/fluffy snow- I’ll take that all day


----------



## Mike_C

Petr51488 said:


> eh, it's tough finding trucks now lol


Ain't that the truth, I had waited months for the round of trucks I finally got in December.

Trucks are all set for the storm other than one of yesterdays victims. This is why I will never not have backup trucks and equipment. 1-3 / 2-4 powder is the best kind of storm, the only bad thing is once it stops in the morning people are going to be on the roads and in our way


----------



## Kevin_NJ

We should be within 12 hours of kickoff time. Currently, it seems Mt. Holly must have different people writing the text vs creating the graphics. 1"-3" vs 3"-6"


----------



## V_Scapes

Woke up with Rona like symptoms. Tomorrow morning should be a joy.


----------



## djt1029

Mike_C said:


> Ain't that the truth, I had waited months for the round of trucks I finally got in December.
> 
> Trucks are all set for the storm other than one of yesterdays victims. This is why I will never not have backup trucks and equipment. 1-3 / 2-4 powder is the best kind of storm, the only bad thing is once it stops in the morning people are going to be on the roads and in our way


Wish it would shut off a little earlier, I would prefer not to spend half the day stuck behind honda odyssey's going 9 mph


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> Woke up with Rona like symptoms. Tomorrow morning should be a joy.


Feel better bud, I've plowed two storms with the flu over the years, not a fun way to spend a day. And remember, make sure you wear a mask while you're alone in the truck because that's science


----------



## UniqueTouch

Happy to be back at home in NJ. 235 miles in under 3 hours record for me. had to beat the wackos on 95


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> Woke up with Rona like symptoms. Tomorrow morning should be a joy.


Plowing sick is no fun, feel better. At least it's a fairly minor storm and you're not sick for a blizzard



Mike_C said:


> Feel better bud, I've plowed two storms with the flu over the years, not a fun way to spend a day. And remember, make sure you wear a mask while you're alone in the truck because that's science


And get the dodges tested after you're done. You know, for public health


----------



## V_Scapes

Thanks guys. Fortunately it's a light, quick storm.


----------



## Randall Ave

Kevin_NJ said:


> We should be within 12 hours of kickoff time. Currently, it seems Mt. Holly must have different people writing the text vs creating the graphics. 1"-3" vs 3"-6"
> 
> View attachment 229393


Well that makes a lot of, no sense at all


----------



## sota

djt1029 said:


> Wish it would shut off a little earlier, I would prefer not to spend half the day stuck behind honda odyssey's going 9 mph


I get paid by the hour, so I don't care... as much.


----------



## shawn_

Anyone know anything about JCB ? I bought this loader tech can’t come out till next week.

Machine goes in forward and reverse but will not move , when it goes in reverse the backup alarm does not sound either.

checked relays , fuses , solenoids been on phone with tech for 4 hours nothing. ANYONE OR ANYTHINF ELSE KNOW WHAT ELSE I COULD SO BEFORE I SET JT ON FIRE 74k worth of junk rignt now it won’t even be earning during its first storm


----------



## Mountain Bob

shawn_ said:


> Anyone know anything about JCB ? I bought this loader tech can't come out till next week.
> 
> Machine goes in forward and reverse but will not move , when it goes in reverse the backup alarm does not sound either.
> 
> checked relays , fuses , solenoids been on phone with tech for 4 hours nothing. ANYONE OR ANYTHINF ELSE KNOW WHAT ELSE I COULD SO BEFORE I SET JT ON FIRE 74k worth of junk rignt now it won't even be earning during its first storm


Um,have they changed so much they no longer have a gear/range selector? What's the model?


----------



## Petr51488

Checking the hourly forecast and precipitation percentage- and with them raising the totals, it doesn’t make sense. Unless this is a strong - fast hitting. Didn’t think it would be both. 4-6” in 6 hours seems high


----------



## Randall Ave

Per the weather channel, looks to me that this will be more for South Jersey, again. We are all gonna get something tho. Just my best guess.


----------



## BUFF

Petr51488 said:


> Checking the hourly forecast and precipitation percentage- and with them raising the totals, it doesn't make sense. Unless this is a strong - fast hitting. Didn't think it would be both. 4-6" in 6 hours seems high


Think your incoming storm is the one that left Colorado this morning and it lingered on from 3pm yesterday till 7am this morning after leaving aboot 7-8" where I'm at and in the mtns a couple feet in areas. Had heavy bands of snow and had light bands of snow all night. 
Temps this morning was sub zero and the high was 13*.


----------



## truckie80

Petr51488 said:


> Checking the hourly forecast and precipitation percentage- and with them raising the totals, it doesn't make sense. Unless this is a strong - fast hitting. Didn't think it would be both. 4-6" in 6 hours seems high


Seems pretty overblown, especially since when I last checked it seems questionable if it even starts until close to 2am


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I don't know that the speed has slowed down. But the ratios/rates have increased. Could see 2" an hour according to some models.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

At least the words and pictures match up now.


----------



## treeguyry

Good luck tomorrow fellas, my first storm out


----------



## shawn_

Mountain Bob said:


> Um,have they changed so much they no longer have a gear/range selector? What's the model?


JCB 409


----------



## Mountain Bob

shawn_ said:


> JCB 409


Well,i am not up on the new ones,but I believe yours has buttons for F-r,and buttons(switches ) for lo and hi speed. First thing comes to mind,of which I have no info on, is, does it have neutral cut out switches? Like older units, you could drop into neutral quickly,for unloading and such.Older stuff would have a button on top of the bucket lever,and one in the floor,by right foot.I'm sure yours has some such devices,but I know not where,and have no manual for machine.So I would find out and check them. If it was chained onto a truck,look for wire damage. Best I can do,sorry.
Oh, maybe even a safety switch,like door has to be shut, or a seat switch?
Good Luck


----------



## MKWL2

V_Scapes said:


> Woke up with Rona like symptoms. Tomorrow morning should be a joy.


Feel better man


----------



## UniqueTouch

what is icey's thoughts on this storm?


----------



## iceyman

General 3-6 with a nice stripe down cnj into snj which could see 6+ .. quick mover 1 am to 8-9 am.. should be a nice easy storm


----------



## UniqueTouch

Thank you. I wait for you before i put the plows on anymore. be back shortly.


----------



## S_Marino87

iceyman said:


> General 3-6 with a nice stripe down cnj into snj which could see 6+ .. quick mover 1 am to 8-9 am.. should be a nice easy storm


If you ever go missing, @UniqueTouch is going to be in trouble


----------



## demetrios007

Shawn will the machine move the arms or bucket or is that locked out as well? What happens if you engage F or R and throttle does it stall or just rev up?


----------



## sota

I'm seeing random flakes on the security cameras as of 22:44


----------



## H&NServices

Just started getting flurries here in Wharton/Jefferson Just spent 4hrs putting snow chains on mail trucks, pulled in the driveway and flurries started


----------



## djt1029

Nothing here just yet. Alarm is set, according to TWC app the real snow won't be here until 3AM with just snow showers ahead of that.


----------



## Tony_D

I can never fall asleep before a storm, I'm not worried about this storm or anything I just can't get to sleep


----------



## shawn_

demetrios007 said:


> Shawn will the machine move the arms or bucket or is that locked out as well? What happens if you engage F or R and throttle does it stall or just rev up?


So the arms and everything moved now it's all locked out there are now 6 codes coming in they all seem to be ECU codes .

now it won't crank, start anything . Just a bunch of flashing lights


----------



## Petr51488

Tony_D said:


> I can never fall asleep before a storm, I'm not worried about this storm or anything I just can't get to sleep


Welcome to the wonderful world of the snow guys. Soon a storm 5 days out will have you doing the same thing. And after many years, you'll be wishing you never got into it- yet you'll stay in it - but you won't know why. On that note- one day- I can't wait to just be able to do my own house- and THATS IT. lol then I'll be on here wishing for monster storms


----------



## Petr51488

And on a side note- the hour by hour keeps pushing out the snow. Weather channel is pretty reliable and they update often. Such low percentage of precip . Hoping it busts and we end up with a dusting to an inch and I’ll be on with continuing my weekend- but with some extra cash in my billing


----------



## prezek

Petr51488 said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of the snow guys. Soon a storm 5 days out will have you doing the same thing. And after many years, you'll be wishing you never got into it- yet you'll stay in it - but you won't know why. On that note- one day- I can't wait to just be able to do my own house- and THATS IT. lol then I'll be on here wishing for monster storms


I wish I could like this post more than once…describes me to a t.


----------



## V_Scapes

A couple of inches down here. Having breakfast and heading out soon.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Probably about 2 inches here in Ocean Township Monmouth County. woke up at 130 with no snow and fell back to sleep until 330am. was surprised to see as much that is down in that amount of time. Same game plan as you Vscapes. breakfast sounds great right now. Usually never hungry this early but for some reason you got me craving some eggs and potatoes. hope i can put some together without waking the whole house up.


----------



## rizzoa13

If my kids have been jerks I’ll purposely not be quiet when getting ready to go out. If dads got to be up then you little bastards can be too.


----------



## truckie80

rizzoa13 said:


> If my kids have been jerks I'll purposely not be quiet when getting ready to go out. If dads got to be up then you little bastards can be too.


Same goes for the wife


----------



## sota

heading out in an hour.


----------



## rizzoa13

Well I am having a bad day. I was just driving the dump truck, had a hard downshift, everything lit up on the dash and then lost all power. Terrible electrical smell and lots of heat from near the trans. Zero power to anything. Cables coming off the batteries were very hot so I’m thinking a ground out somewhere that sent the truck I’m over the edge.

No tester to see if the batteries are smoked but I’m sure they are from all heat it was giving off. Wish me luck finding a wrecker in the next 2 days


----------



## Randall Ave

If they got that hot, sounds like a main positive is shorting out.


----------



## CELandscapes

No to hijack your thread but I’m looking for a boss plow mount in central to south Jersey or around Philly. 08-16 f350. Figured I’d ask while I have trucks in the area helping out with the storm


----------



## djt1029

Fluffy snow for once is a nice change of pace


----------



## V_Scapes

@Randall Ave what might cause a mvp 3 controller to randomly shut off and not turn back on by hitting the power button? If I un plug and plug it back it works fine for a while.


----------



## truckie80

Should be all done in about an hour or so, my guys have a couple houses left the route I do is finished


----------



## demetrios007

This was a nice little fluffy storm. Easy to move and scraped clean. Kids enjoyed the snow too. I had my kid shovel a house I do in my hood I was gonna pay him the rate. Nice older couple handed him a 50 tip when done he was overloaded with joy. I think he may have given up the goal of you tube celebrity today


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> @Randall Ave what might cause a mvp 3 controller to randomly shut off and not turn back on by hitting the power button? If I un plug and plug it back it works fine for a while.


Could be a bad controller. I had a similar issue and replaced the controller and all is good.


----------



## Tony_D

Finished a couple hours ago, came home and took a nap. Nice easy storm beside not sleeping before it


----------



## V_Scapes

AG09 said:


> Could be a bad controller. I had a similar issue and replaced the controller and all is good.


I had the same problem a couple of years ago and replace the controller and it was fine. I might just go grab a new one for 400.00.


----------



## Nitro1253

V_Scapes said:


> @Randall Ave what might cause a mvp 3 controller to randomly shut off and not turn back on by hitting the power button? If I un plug and plug it back it works fine for a while.


Check the controller power wire where it is tapped into the fuse box. Most people just jam the wire into a existing fuse and It can work it's way loose. One of my trucks had this problem this morning


----------



## MKWL2

Not a bad little storm, we got 4” according to NOAA which bumped us into the next pricing bracket- I’ll take 1 or 2 of these storms a week for the next 8 weeks


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> @Randall Ave what might cause a mvp 3 controller to randomly shut off and not turn back on by hitting the power button? If I un plug and plug it back it works fine for a while.


Just getting in. Sounds like a failing controller. Do you have another one to try?


----------



## AG09

MKWL2 said:


> Not a bad little storm, we got 4" according to NOAA which bumped us into the next pricing bracket- I'll take 1 or 2 of these storms a week for the next 8 weeks


I agree. The only thing that sucked about this storm was 8am ending. I like when they end at either 1am or 12pm.


----------



## MKWL2

AG09 said:


> I agree. The only thing that sucked about this storm was 8am ending. I like when they end at either 1am or 12pm.


Agreed- timing wasn't ideal on this one.


----------



## sota

early morning or day time endings screw with my metrics. I estimate it added half an hour of slack time over the 5:46 we were out. that and having to deal with general traffic.

gimme this storm, ending at like between midnight and 2am, and I'll be happy.

back drag blade worked pretty good (just my old cutting edge, mounted behind and backwards from the new one.)


----------



## shawn_

Good storm


----------



## Mike_C

Few hours of moving snow tonight and we’re all done. Nice easy at storm


----------



## MGLC

Just spent a few hours touching up some lots we couldn't fully access earlier, typical daytime storm BS. I wish every storm 7pm


----------



## sota

in unrelated stuff...
browsing book o bovine dung for cars.
found one that looks like it could be nice.
but then you look more closely, and you see a tell tale, that something broke in the engine bay, and recently. probably with near catastrophic results.


----------



## shawn_

Just got back in from some lot cleanup from cars / whatever was in the spaces . Going back out at 4 am for salt run…. Tomorrow I’ll sleep really good


----------



## djt1029

Looks like another possible salt run tomorrow


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> Just getting in. Sounds like a failing controller. Do you have another one to try?


I actually kept the last controller from the first time this happened.


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> Looks like another possible salt run tomorrow


Another freezing rain event unfortunately. I'm going to pre treat this afternoon since every morning I feel like I got hit by a truck from this manufactured virus.


----------



## AG09

not sure how trusted the source is but this explains how our numbers are getting skewed

https://dailycaller.com/2022/01/03/...ospitalizations-south-africa-omicron-variant/


----------



## J.Ricci

AG09 said:


> not sure how trusted the source is but this explains how our numbers are getting skewed
> 
> https://dailycaller.com/2022/01/03/...ospitalizations-south-africa-omicron-variant/


Def true, that was the case with the original Rona also


----------



## iceyman

Of course my phone screen stopped working the morning of the storm. Thank god for watch and siri tech lol.. cake storm.. 3-4” and we were done our entire route in 9 hours.. including the 300+ Driveways we do for hoas.. love these storms


----------



## S_Marino87

One storm like that a week would be great


----------



## demetrios007

Icey what equipment are you using on the driveways ?


----------



## shawn_

Another salt run this morning….. what a good January so far & it seems like it
Might get better ….. a serious winter pattern seems to set up for the middle
Of the month .


----------



## UniqueTouch

MO money


----------



## sota

here's hoping this ice storm makes the local sledding hill REALLY worth running down!


----------



## truckie80

No rain yet here. The truck is all loaded up to go out but I don't know if it'll be happening


----------



## Randall Ave

It just started to sprinkle here, it has to cause i gotto go out and get a guys salter truck started.


----------



## SHAWZER

More either ?


----------



## V_Scapes

Light glaze on everything here.


----------



## Randall Ave

Duramax, needs a fuel filter head. He's running for now.


----------



## Western1

Randall Ave said:


> Duramax, needs a fuel filter head. He's running for now.


Let's see? Sunday,emergency call what's the rate for that?


----------



## Randall Ave

Western1 said:


> Let's see? Sunday,emergency call what's the rate for that?


Per AJ, I'm making more than his bit coins, whatever that is.


----------



## fendt716

randall the gm dealers ra`


----------



## Randall Ave

fendt716 said:


> randall the gm dealers ra`


Ah, what??


----------



## fendt716

randall the gm dealer rates in the leigh valley is 140.00 to 160.00 per hour. cat jump up on to keybroad sorry


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm just a small shop. not going to get that. Someone here posted my rate sign.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> I'm just a small shop. not going to get that. Someone here posted my rate sign.


Add 10-15% to your rate every 6months for a year to catch up


----------



## UniqueTouch

everything going to be icy tomorrow morning in monmouth county or you guys think its gonna dry by then. Not in the area to salt but probably head back


----------



## J.Ricci

UniqueTouch said:


> everything going to be icy tomorrow morning in monmouth county or you guys think its gonna dry by then. Not in the area to salt but probably head back


Early morning salt run for sure


----------



## Randall Ave

This weeks looken cold, any you guys running diesel , put in conditioner, and double up on the amount.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Appreciate it.


----------



## V_Scapes

All eyes on the weekend.


----------



## Western1

BUFF said:


> Add 10-15% to your rate every 6months for a year to catch up


Make it up on parts and "shop supplies"


----------



## Randall Ave

Western1 said:


> Make it up on parts and "shop supplies"


----------



## shawn_

I honestly hope the weekend storm diminishes by 15-20” lol……looks like another full salt run in the am. The 3 am wake-up's are getting harder


----------



## Randall Ave

shawn_ said:


> I honestly hope the weekend storm diminishes by 15-20" lol……looks like another full salt run in the am. The 3 am wake-up's are getting harder


Haven't even heard about it yet, So 6 days out.


----------



## truckie80

Idk much about the potential snow other than I hope it fizzles to no big deal

I do know that I read an article today about how a male swimmer beat another male swimmer in a female swimming race, and it made me realize one thing. I've lived far, far too long


----------



## S_Marino87

I had to google it...this world is way too confusing now


----------



## shawn_

All the online weather guys are saying significant storm coming with some crazy models posted …… maybe it changed already @iceyman would know better if just feels like with this cold & the pattern that something epic is coming


----------



## Randall Ave

It's cold, and the wind is cranking outside at the moment.


----------



## shawn_

Just completed a full salt run. Ready to return to the rail road for the first time in 15 days and I sure the hell did not miss it .


----------



## S_Marino87

shawn_ said:


> All the online weather guys are saying significant storm coming with some crazy models posted …… maybe it changed already @iceyman would know better if just feels like with this cold & the pattern that something epic is coming


This is the kind of stuff guys will lose sleep over for a week. We've see models like this turn out to be big storms, complete busts and everything in between


----------



## MKWL2

shawn_ said:


> All the online weather guys are saying significant storm coming with some crazy models posted …… maybe it changed already @iceyman would know better if just feels like with this cold & the pattern that something epic is coming


That looks like a repeat of our 30" last winter…


----------



## shawn_

MKWL2 said:


> That looks like a repeat of our 30" last winter…


Yup


----------



## shawn_

S_Marino87 said:


> This is the kind of stuff guys will lose sleep over for a week. We've see models like this turn out to be big storms, complete busts and everything in between


them storms suck, but with any luck if it happens it'll a weekend and everything will be closed .

bright side is my salter is F'd & my loader is still broken


----------



## Tony_D

At least I didn’t see this before the weekend. Now I’ll be miserable until the storm if it happens


----------



## djt1029

Tony_D said:


> At least I didn't see this before the weekend. Now I'll be miserable until the storm if it happens


Welcome aboard. Don't let it stress you out too far in advance, we've seen these go all different ways


----------



## AG09

S_Marino87 said:


> This is the kind of stuff guys will lose sleep over for a week. We've see models like this turn out to be big storms, complete busts and everything in between


so true and far to common. these idiots almost always get it wrong and still somehow manage to keep their jobs


----------



## shawn_

AG09 said:


> so true and far to common. these idiots almost always get it wrong and still somehow manage to keep their jobs


Best job in the world. F up, be right 25% of the days you work & keep your job with a high paying salary…..


----------



## Mike_C

shawn_ said:


> All the online weather guys are saying significant storm coming with some crazy models posted …… maybe it changed already @iceyman would know better if just feels like with this cold & the pattern that something epic is coming


One thing worth noting is that map combines snow for two systems, one late this weekend one late next week


----------



## Klaibs27

AG09 said:


> so true and far to common. these idiots almost always get it wrong and still somehow manage to keep their jobs


The forecasting models are not a forecast.. they're a tool that meteorologists use. The models get updated 4 times a day with different input parameters. Think Jeff Goldblum explaining chaos in Jurassic park, small changes in those input parameters have drastic changes in a chaotic system like our atmosphere. The better data input, the better results. So don't look too much into details this far out, just know that the pattern is changing with ridge out on the west coast and a trough here in the east with multiple opportunities for snow over the second half of the month.


----------



## AG09

Klaibs27 said:


> The forecasting models are not a forecast.. they're a tool that meteorologists use. The models get updated 4 times a day with different input parameters. Think Jeff Goldblum explaining chaos in Jurassic park, small changes in those input parameters have drastic changes in a chaotic system like our atmosphere. The better data input, the better results. So don't look too much into details this far out, just know that the pattern is changing with ridge out on the west coast and a trough here in the east with multiple opportunities for snow over the second half of the month.


Completely understand that. Im just saying these weather guys build hype around stuff like this by looking at those models and then it busts highor low and they're like "oh so so" happened and we didnt think it would. Which is why most of us here take everything with a grain of salt.


----------



## Petr51488

wxdavid said:


> The Friday snow looks SIGNIFICANT for NJ NYC philly


hype like this?


----------



## AG09

Petr51488 said:


> hype like this?


Exactly!!


----------



## MGLC

Mike_C said:


> One thing worth noting is that map combines snow for two systems, one late this weekend one late next week


This is an important detail a lot of the social media weather pages probably conveniently forget to point out when posting the model runs. Social media weather pages have added a ton of unnecessary stress to most snow contractors winters. There's no reason to be stressing about a storm a week away - but it's hard not to with constant hype. It's like the 24 hour news cycle on a smaller scale. Doom and gloom, but in a lot of cases for no reason


----------



## V_Scapes

@MGLC exactly right. Almost all of those pages post crazy snow maps for attention, quiet frankly it's irresponsible. 
The weekend threat could very well slide to the south.


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> @MGLC exactly right. Almost all of those pages post crazy snow maps for attention, quiet frankly it's irresponsible.
> The weekend threat could very well slide to the south.


And if it shifts completely off the map, they'll be throwing up old model runs claiming "it's still on the table"


----------



## truckie80

Mike_C said:


> One thing worth noting is that map combines snow for two systems, one late this weekend one late next week


I didn't notice that it was a 354 hour map until you said that. It's crazy that places even post that


----------



## S_Marino87

@truckie80 - I saw someone from the FDNY union on the news earlier today, talking about how a 5th man some of the engines at yesterdays fire in the Bronx could have made a huge difference. Were they running 5 guys before the vax mandate, or have they always been 4


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> @MGLC exactly right. Almost all of those pages post crazy snow maps for attention, quiet frankly it's irresponsible.
> The weekend threat could very well slide to the south.


If the maps 7-15 days out were accurate, we would set records every year



S_Marino87 said:


> @truckie80 - I saw someone from the FDNY union on the news earlier today, talking about how a 5th man some of the engines at yesterdays fire in the Bronx could have made a huge difference. Were they running 5 guys before the vax mandate, or have they always been 4


Curious about this as well


----------



## the Suburbanite

MGLC said:


> This is an important detail a lot of the social media weather pages probably conveniently forget to point out when posting the model runs. Social media weather pages have added a ton of unnecessary stress to most snow contractors winters. There's no reason to be stressing about a storm a week away - but it's hard not to with constant hype. It's like the 24 hour news cycle on a smaller scale. Doom and gloom, but in a lot of cases for no reason


That's why they name winter storms now IMO. Ratchet up that stress and fear


----------



## sota

I know i'm ready for another storm.
wife just bought more cat food.
for the cats.


----------



## sota

I guess the one nice thing about this last storm, I was done by 4pm that day, and was able to rinse down the rig with salt away before putting it away.


----------



## Mike_C

the Suburbanite said:


> That's why they name winter storms now IMO. Ratchet up that stress and fear


That is absolutely the reason, easier to feed the hype machine


----------



## shawn_

Mike_C said:


> That is absolutely the reason, easier to feed the hype machine


I'm a hype beast I feed all into it. I just took FMLA baby bonding at work Jan 17th / Feb 2nd after that my daughter turns one so baby bonding time is over …… hoping her birthday brings us another good storm .


----------



## MKWL2

Best weather sources I have found (with relatively minimal hype) are EPAWA and Weather NJ - they go into depth, give an "in English" version, and keep the hype to a minimum. Far cry from the Jim Cantore Weather Channel days filled with hype. I probably haven't watched the Weather Channel on TV in 10 years or more - is he still on there?


----------



## UniqueTouch

I watch Ryan Hall Ya”ll on Facebook


----------



## shawn_

MKWL2 said:


> Best weather sources I have found (with relatively minimal hype) are EPAWA and Weather NJ - they go into depth, give an "in English" version, and keep the hype to a minimum. Far cry from the Jim Cantore Weather Channel days filled with hype. I probably haven't watched the Weather Channel on TV in 10 years or more - is he still on there?


Yea weather nj is one of the best internet guys around I pay for the kaboom club it's worth it for a dollar or two a month.

the best weather service though is weather works they definitely give you the best updated snow forecast .


----------



## V_Scapes

MKWL2 said:


> Best weather sources I have found (with relatively minimal hype) are EPAWA and Weather NJ - they go into depth, give an "in English" version, and keep the hype to a minimum. Far cry from the Jim Cantore Weather Channel days filled with hype. I probably haven't watched the Weather Channel on TV in 10 years or more - is he still on there?


EPAWA is my go to as well. 
The weather channel is best for hurricane and tornado coverage,not for a local forecast.


----------



## truckie80

S_Marino87 said:


> @truckie80 - I saw someone from the FDNY union on the news earlier today, talking about how a 5th man some of the engines at yesterdays fire in the Bronx could have made a huge difference. Were they running 5 guys before the vax mandate, or have they always been 4


I believe only one of the engines out of the first and second alarm assignment was a 5 man engine. Almost all of them "should" be 5 man engines (and were until recently), but between budget cuts and the mandate, public safety isn't a priority in NYC anymore


----------



## sota

> anyone got access to Manheim and can run a VIN for me? 3C3HY55X08T129101
> looks like the vehicle in question was sold 7/24/2017, but I can't find any more info about that sale since i'm not a dealer.
> 
> TIA


----------



## the Suburbanite

...


----------



## the Suburbanite

@sota 
there was someone on eBay that ran VIN's through all of the different agencies for like $5 each. I used their services a few times. Quick turnaround. Seems like eBay plays whack-a-mole with the seller, but they're always there when I need a VIN run


----------



## treeguyry

Today is going to suck. There aren’t enough layers to do anything about that


----------



## Kman2298

Had to do a salt run up in Hamburg this morning. I didnt see anything on the radar last night !!


----------



## djt1029

Got in the majority of a salt run which was a nice surprise


----------



## Mike_C

treeguyry said:


> Today is going to suck. There aren't enough layers to do anything about that


Climbing today?


----------



## truckie80

Strange little dusting today, only did 5-6 places but money is money.


----------



## shawn_

Where was the snow 


truckie80 said:


> Strange little dusting today, only did 5-6 places but money is money.


----------



## S_Marino87

Nothing in my service area unfortunately, a little salt run would've been nice


----------



## V_Scapes

Surprise salt run here too.


----------



## treeguyry

Mike_C said:


> Climbing today?


Yeah. Honestly, it's not nearly as bad as I expected today. It's cold but no real wind, a few days last week felt worse


----------



## iceyman

I wont post a stupid snow map more than 2 days out.. how can you blame a forecaster looking at 10 different models to know exactly to the mile of where the storm will track.. weve seen so many times a 20 mile difference between 1” and 10”s .. its an impossible thing to accomplish. The online weather people are all for the clicks.. its a shame because they make everyone look bad forecasting blizzards 5 days out.. well next monday has serious legs and well see what happens over the week.


----------



## UniqueTouch

I have faith in icey


----------



## J.Ricci

UniqueTouch said:


> I have faith in icey


Get a room


----------



## Randall Ave

I went to Traffic Safety this morning to get some plow parts in Mahwah. There is so much salt down, the roads are solid white, and the salt dust looked like a sand storm.


----------



## Mike_C

J.Ricci said:


> Get a room


Icey you better watch your back


----------



## UniqueTouch

lol


Mike_C said:


> Icey you better watch your back


----------



## UniqueTouch

anyone know if every ford dealership in NJ all keep the same prices for parts?


----------



## MGLC

It is what it is this weekend, but I hope next weekend's clear. I need to get away for a few days but we all know how that goes


----------



## Randall Ave

Mike_C said:


> Icey you better watch your back


Just dam, it better snow!!!


----------



## Randall Ave

MGLC said:


> It is what it is this weekend, but I hope next weekend's clear I need to get away for a few days but we all know how that goes


But, you taken the wife, or leaven her home?


----------



## Randall Ave

UniqueTouch said:


> anyone know if every ford dealership in NJ all keep the same prices for parts?


List prices are the same, but then there are different discounts per how much you purchase. Say per year.


----------



## V_Scapes

MGLC said:


> It is what it is this weekend, but I hope next weekend's clear I need to get away for a few days but we all know how that goes


I should've landed in Fort Myers about three hours ago, I know the pain.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> I should've landed in Fort Myers about three hours ago, I know the pain.


How are you doing with this ?? Getting better we hope.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Randall Ave said:


> I went to Traffic Safety this morning to get some plow parts in Mahwah. There is so much salt down, the roads are solid white, and the salt dust looked like a sand storm.


Went by the mills mall up here today (you guys probably have one in jersey) check out these application rates...










The walkway basically spans around the entire place. It looked like this around the entire mall.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Went by the mills mall up here today (you guys probably have one in jersey) check out these application rates...
> 
> View attachment 230187
> 
> 
> The walkway basically spans around the entire place. It looked like this around the entire mall.


Good for 3 more snows?


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> How are you doing with this ?? Getting better we hope.


Yes much better than a week ago for sure thanks. Also decided to stay home because of the flip flopping forecast for the weekend.


----------



## prezek

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Went by the mills mall up here today (you guys probably have one in jersey) check out these application rates...
> 
> View attachment 230187
> 
> 
> The walkway basically spans around the entire place. It looked like this around the entire mall.


I think the contractor is headquartered in Vancouver.


----------



## demetrios007

My buddy's shop gets like 35ish off list on ford parts. Surprisingly I checked tasca parts a few years ago for an oem remote starter and they had nearly same price as him. So you can shop a part # and get wholesale pricing online if you look


----------



## MGLC

Randall Ave said:


> But, you taken the wife, or leaven her home?


Taking her, but leaving the kids...you win some, you lose some


----------



## UniqueTouch

demetrios007 said:


> My buddy's shop gets like 35ish off list on ford parts. Surprisingly I checked tasca parts a few years ago for an oem remote starter and they had nearly same price as him. So you can shop a part # and get wholesale pricing online if you look


Def going to do that appreciate it. Good thing is I don't need the part tomorrow. So I can shop around a little


----------



## MKWL2

Well I for one and really looking forward to moving around 12+" of snow and rain and sleet soaked concrete next Sunday night-Monday


----------



## Petr51488

5 days out- but isn’t it showing mostly rain?

nevermind lol


----------



## UniqueTouch

Currently saying turning to all rain but who knows it changes every couple hours. I’ll wait a couple more days for the ICEY report.


----------



## djt1029

Rain would be nice, everything's so caked in salt the whole state could use a good wash


----------



## AllAboutGreen

I subscribe to Weather Works and its the only thing I follow. There forecast is on point. They don't hype storms, they have a 24 hour meteorologist on call so you can call in at anytime if you have a questions. They will also send you headsup text messages with updates or if something changes (got one monday night for the snow squall so I wasn't caught off guard). With that being said it is not cheap. Its $2500 for the year, but I will tell you this. It is worth EVERY dollar....


----------



## J.Ricci

AllAboutGreen said:


> I subscribe to Weather Works and its the only thing I follow. There forecast is on point. They don't hype storms, they have a 24 hour meteorologist on call so you can call in at anytime if you have a questions. They will also send you headsup text messages with updates or if something changes (got one monday night for the snow squall so I wasn't caught off guard). With that being said it is not cheap. Its $2500 for the year, but I will tell you this. It is worth EVERY dollar....


Is that the whole year, or just winter


----------



## AllAboutGreen

J.Ricci said:


> Is that the whole year, or just winter


Whole year. Its great for the landscaping season. AW and Weather channel will tell you the day is a wash and they will say rain till 9-11am and then rest of the day good to go. Worth it for 
scheduling.


----------



## AllAboutGreen

shawn_ said:


> them storms suck, but with any luck if it happens it'll a weekend and everything will be closed .
> 
> bright side is my salter is F'd & my loader is still broke


What happened to your salter? JCB tech get out to you yet?


----------



## Petr51488

AllAboutGreen said:


> I subscribe to Weather Works and its the only thing I follow. There forecast is on point. They don't hype storms, they have a 24 hour meteorologist on call so you can call in at anytime if you have a questions. They will also send you headsup text messages with updates or if something changes (got one monday night for the snow squall so I wasn't caught off guard). With that being said it is not cheap. Its $2500 for the year, but I will tell you this. It is worth EVERY dollar....


and you aren't sharing those forecasts here why?


----------



## AllAboutGreen

Petr51488 said:


> and you aren't sharing those forecasts here why?


I will try going forward, im not the most tech savy person so getting it from my email up here while out in the field isnt my strong area....


----------



## shawn_

AllAboutGreen said:


> I will try going forward, im not the most tech savy person so getting it from my email up here while out in the field isnt my strong area....


Screen
Shot and attach file it's easy


----------



## shawn_

AllAboutGreen said:


> What happened to your salter? JCB tech get out to you yet?


jcb tech will be here today at some point. Pretty disappointed in JCB so far though .


----------



## AllAboutGreen




----------



## S_Marino87

Salt storm would be great. Now that I have a v-box, I'm with you guys I'd rather salt storms all day long


----------



## djt1029

S_Marino87 said:


> Salt storm would be great. Now that I have a v-box, I'm with you guys I'd rather salt storms all day long


Now you'll dread plowable snow and cross your fingers for near daily salt runs like the rest of us


----------



## shawn_

S_Marino87 said:


> Salt storm would be great. Now that I have a v-box, I'm with you guys I'd rather salt storms all day long


So much more efficient , less labor costs , less time & more sleep. Profit margins are thru the roof on saltings ,'give me all the saltings


----------



## Petr51488

Do you guys use salt away? Does it work? Wanted to spray my under body of my trucks and trailers before I spray them down with fluid film.


----------



## MGLC

S_Marino87 said:


> Salt storm would be great. Now that I have a v-box, I'm with you guys I'd rather salt storms all day long


Once you average a few thousand $$ per hour you never want to drop a blade again


----------



## MGLC

Petr51488 said:


> Do you guys use salt away? Does it work? Wanted to spray my under body of my trucks and trailers before I spray them down with fluid film.


It works great, we wash everything with it after every storm


----------



## shawn_

Petr51488 said:


> Do you guys use salt away? Does it work? Wanted to spray my under body of my trucks and trailers before I spray them down with fluid film.


Yes been using salt away for about 5 years now, it's a great product


----------



## Petr51488

What’s the best way to apply it? Can I use it in a tank sprayer? I have a battery Milwaukee one


----------



## MKWL2

Petr51488 said:


> Do you guys use salt away? Does it work? Wanted to spray my under body of my trucks and trailers before I spray them down with fluid film.


Yes and yes- but I use wool wax instead of fluid film. It's thicker and less apt to wash off.


----------



## shawn_

Petr51488 said:


> What's the best way to apply it? Can I use it in a tank sprayer? I have a battery Milwaukee one


Yes you can just use the ratio on the bottle on how to dilute it


----------



## truckie80

I've been using salt off, it's basically the same (as far as I know) for years. It works great, I try to do it after every storm. I use a little stronger than the recommended ratio


----------



## sota

Petr51488 said:


> Do you guys use salt away? Does it work? Wanted to spray my under body of my trucks and trailers before I spray them down with fluid film.


I started using it last year. No idea if it does anything, but it does foam up when I spray it on, and I've heard good things about it.

I bought mine as a kit; small bottle with mixing dispenser for the hose, and a big bottle. I put mine before the power washer, then hit the jeep and plow. Also use warm/hot water.


----------



## V_Scapes

What's everyone paying for straight rock salt? Paid 100/yd today.


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> What's everyone paying for straight rock salt? Paid 100/yd today.


picked up at Braen?


----------



## V_Scapes

AG09 said:


> picked up at Braen?


Yes sent a truck today.


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> Yes sent a truck today.


Kinda figured. They got you by the balls over there so they can charge what they want cause people will pay. Do you have space to store a triaxle load? If so your probably looking at 75/ton


----------



## sota

so are we aren't we getting snow.


----------



## V_Scapes

AG09 said:


> Kinda figured. They got you by the balls over there so they can charge what they want cause people will pay. Do you have space to store a triaxle load? If so your probably looking at 75/ton


I do have the space. 75 from the port?


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Icey you better watch your back


----------



## iceyman

Huge storm.. just not for us.. unless something drastic changes


----------



## AG09

iceyman said:


> Huge storm.. just not for us.. unless something drastic changes


what are your thoughts for us?


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Huge storm.. just not for us.. unless something drastic changes


Dodged two bullets in one weekend thank God.


----------



## shawn_

V_Scapes said:


> What's everyone paying for straight rock salt? Paid 100/yd today.


92 delivered per ton , not a bad price was getting it for 84$ a ton through Morton but I switched my salt site locations and it's been a few weeks since they have updated me so I have been buying from a guy I used in a pinch a few times a year &'he's been coming through. I got about 85 ton on the ground right now .


----------



## MKWL2

Still looking like 4-8” NW Bergen depending on which model runs you look at, we shall see…. I wouldn’t be surprised if it ticks East over the next few days and we end up with 12” going over to ice.


----------



## V_Scapes

shawn_ said:


> 92 delivered per ton , not a bad price was getting it for 84$ a ton through Morton but I switched my salt site locations and it's been a few weeks since they have updated me so I have been buying from a guy I used in a pinch a few times a year &'he's been coming through. I got about 85 ton on the ground right now .


85 isn't bad either. I have a ton of space but I hate sitting on salt through the whole year. Just got 16 yards delivered we'll see how long it lasts.


----------



## shawn_

V_Scapes said:


> 85 isn't bad either. I have a ton of space but I hate sitting on salt through the whole year. Just got 16 yards delivered we'll see how long it lasts.


Yeah that was always my issue , this year I've already burned through about 65 tons though so I just keep ordering I rather have it then go they a shortage and not be able to get it .


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> Huge storm.. just not for us.. unless something drastic changes


So I'm a heading up to New England early next week or what?


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> 85 isn't bad either. I have a ton of space but I hate sitting on salt through the whole year. Just got 16 yards delivered we'll see how long it lasts.


If you have the space I would bite the bullet and buy a triaxle load. You will save money in the long run. As the season ends then switch to buying it from Braen. The way I look at it, is if I have left over from this season that means less money I have to lay out to get started the following season.


----------



## Kman2298

V_Scapes said:


> What's everyone paying for straight rock salt? Paid 100/yd today.


Im paying 120 a ton at Landis, I also have been grabbing pallets of rock salt for 250 up in Hackettstown


----------



## treeguyry

It looks like we might have enough wind with this system to make a few bucks


----------



## AllAboutGreen

$87 per ton here through East Coast Salt Mike is great always comes through. Looks like 1-3" is eastern Union before mix then rain. Seems like drastic change would have to happen for it to be a real snow maker for Union County area. Will send out 3pm update from Weather Works


----------



## S_Marino87

AllAboutGreen said:


> $87 per ton here through East Coast Salt Mike is great always comes through. Looks like 1-3" is eastern Union before mix then rain. Seems like drastic change would have to happen for it to be a real snow maker for Union County area. Will send out 3pm update from Weather Works


Other than extreme Northwestern NJ and the shore it seems like that's what most of us are looking at with this one


----------



## V_Scapes

S_Marino87 said:


> Other than extreme Northwestern NJ and the shore it seems like that's what most of us are looking at with this one


Better than measuring it in feet.


----------



## S_Marino87

V_Scapes said:


> Better than measuring it in feet.


You can say that again


----------



## Mark Oomkes

S_Marino87 said:


> You can say that again


Better than measuring it in feet.


----------



## J.Ricci

Mark Oomkes said:


> Better than measuring it in feet.


Oh you're _that_ guy


----------



## HeatMiser

Is that the first dad joke in this thread?


----------



## MGLC

HeatMiser said:


> Is that the first dad joke in this thread?


My money would've been on you


----------



## MKWL2

Kman2298 said:


> Im paying 120 a ton at Landis, I also have been grabbing pallets of rock salt for 250 up in Hackettstown


Where in hackettstown?


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Fresh Brine down on the roads in Southern Middlesex.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Brine everywhere in Monmouth County. Of course as soon as I clean my truck


----------



## Kman2298

MKWL2 said:


> Where in hackettstown?


*Tickners They are on main street.*
http://www.ticknersretail.com/


----------



## iceyman

Way north nj may get some snow with this but it will go to rain than a pretty good freeze and some squalls for monday night.. most of the state is looking at a monday/tues am salting and thats about it.. maybe you nnnnj guys can get a plow in .. next chance for a storm is next thurs into Friday


----------



## MKWL2

iceyman said:


> Way north nj may get some snow with this but it will go to rain than a pretty good freeze and some squalls for monday night.. most of the state is looking at a monday/tues am salting and thats about it.. maybe you nnnnj guys can get a plow in .. next chance for a storm is next thurs into Friday


What's the end of next week looking like?


----------



## iceyman

Been finishing up my vplow i built from scratch for my new to me utv.. waiting on main pump(next week) and wing cylinders(tmrw)..


----------



## iceyman

Front view..


----------



## sota

anyone near-ish berkeley heights got any large "landscape" rocks they want to get rid of? 3'+ in diameter is what I'm looking for. They don't have to be pretty, as I'd honestly prefer rugged just because goes with the overall landscaping here, and as cheap as possible... free would be fantastic. 

I can bring a guy and a truck to haul them, just can't load them.


----------



## shawn_

@Mike_C

you heading south? Let me know I got 3 trucks , 3 machines , 3 salters , and a ditch witch for sidewalks ready to roll out of here .


----------



## Mike_C

shawn_ said:


> @Mike_C
> 
> you heading south? Let me know I got 3 trucks , 3 machines , 3 salters , and a ditch witch for sidewalks ready to roll out of here .


Not sure where we'll be heading yet, but I've already spoken with a few of the management companies about a few possibilities. Wait and see game now.


----------



## shawn_

Mike_C said:


> Not sure where we'll be heading yet, but I've already spoken with a few of the management companies about a few possibilities. Wait and see game now.


Im trying to get out there too, called a few people that I do some work with we'll see .


----------



## sota

you guys got contacts in the southern states?


----------



## sota

curious. you all rolling down, plows attached? that's a long ass ride if so.


----------



## AllAboutGreen

11 alarm blaze in Passaic county. Hope everyone out there is safe tonight.


----------



## J.Ricci

AllAboutGreen said:


> 11 alarm blaze in Passaic county. Hope everyone out there is safe tonight.


At least once a winter now there's a massive fire in that area. Stay safe to everyone out there, I know a few guys on this forum are probably there since they were at the Marcal fire


----------



## treeguyry

I just put on news 12 to see what's going on, for probably the first time since the Marcal fire. The reporting on this channel is awful. 

Be safe everyone


----------



## iceyman

treeguyry said:


> I just put on news 12 to see what's going on, for probably the first time since the Marcal fire. The reporting on this channel is awful.
> 
> Be safe everyone


News 12 has gona to such crap its a shame


----------



## Randall Ave

There not very good, it's just as loop half the time. On a different note, just had the Mutt outside. It is a little chilly.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

N12 was on TV in dealer waiting area, I was forced to hear it the two times I went to get coffee. Was all doom & gloom fear mongering over the bat flu.


----------



## djt1029

Kevin_NJ said:


> N12 was on TV in dealer waiting area, I was forced to hear it the two times I went to get coffee. Was all doom & gloom fear mongering over the bat flu.


Could've been worse I bought my truck right after Thanksgiving and had to listen to the same 6 Christmas songs on a never ending loop for 4 hours


----------



## Mike_C

sota said:


> curious. you all rolling down, plows attached? that's a long ass ride if so.


If we end up going all the way down to the Carolina's, no - plows get trailered down.


----------



## truckie80

J.Ricci said:


> At least once a winter now there's a massive fire in that area. Stay safe to everyone out there, I know a few guys on this forum are probably there since they were at the Marcal fire


Long night for sure, felt good to be back at a big one though not going to lie


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Dang!!!


----------



## Kevin_NJ

djt1029 said:


> Could've been worse I bought my truck right after Thanksgiving and had to listen to the same 6 Christmas songs on a never ending loop for 4 hours


That was blasting through the rest of the dealership. This was Dec 29, when we were buying a new car to replace the one that was totaled. We were there something like 7 hours (including multiple test drives). I offered multiple people $50 cash to turn the music down, $100 to turn it off. They all claimed they hated it as much as me but had zero control over it.

We were still there after they had officially closed. Music was still blasting.

I dinged them on the survey over it. With an explanation why.


----------



## sota

Mike_C said:


> If we end up going all the way down to the Carolina's, no - plows get trailered down.


yea thought so.
definitely need to work harder on the storage/transport cube for the plow and related bits.


----------



## sota

if anyone does go down there, could you PM me what your approximate income was after the event? Want to get an idea if it'll be worth it for me to throw my hat in the ring next time potentially... or if it'll be financially worth it to figure out how to do this.


----------



## truckie80

sota said:


> if anyone does go down there, could you PM me what your approximate income was after the event? Want to get an idea if it'll be worth it for me to throw my hat in the ring next time potentially... or if it'll be financially worth it to figure out how to do this.


No offense but no ones paying a Jeep and straightblade to travel 10hrs and plow. These guys are doing large commercial well beyond what my equipment could handle as well


----------



## shawn_

truckie80 said:


> No offense but no ones paying a Jeep and straightblade to travel 10hrs and plow. These guys are doing large commercial well beyond what my equipment could handle as well


yeah for sure , but there is a market for smaller commerical & it's worth it. U can go do driveways & small stores and name your price , it's literally a rare thing that they get snow and when they get over 8" they get hammered it's equivalent to us getting 32"

…..
But with that said ya you'd have to
Go out on your own with your setup you won't have any companies reaching out willing to work


----------



## Mike_C

You're not going to make enough with a jeep and a 6-7ft plow to even come close to justifying the trip, and without connections to multiple management companies you'll lose your shirt.


----------



## sota

well aren't you all just a bunch of buzzkills. 

I was specifically thinking of camping on to one of you guys, and like you said doing residential.


----------



## shawn_

sota said:


> well aren't you all just a bunch of buzzkills.
> 
> I was specifically thinking of camping on to one of you guys, and like you said doing residential.


i have never went yet , been trying to the last few years need more connections . Or just going to go and send it one day and do what I just told you.

In 2011 or 12 VA beach had a blizzard & I was there the following day taking VA beach firemens test . There was a guy there from NY at the hotel , with 2 trucks 1 skid a salter and a trailer filled with pallets of salt . The hotel told me he charged them 3600$ and they did about 15 hotels on that strip….. apparently everyone of them was over 3k, ever since that day my goal has been to go down south and snow plow for the good south folk .


----------



## Mike_C

sota said:


> well aren't you all just a bunch of buzzkills.
> 
> I was specifically thinking of camping on to one of you guys, and like you said doing residential.


I don't know much about the residential plowing market after a storm, but I would think advertising on craigslist or something similar would be the only way. I don't get involved in that other than some HOA's, and neither do management companies



shawn_ said:


> i have never went yet , been trying to the last few years need more connections . Or just going to go and send it one day and do what I just told you.
> 
> In 2011 or 12 VA beach had a blizzard & I was there the following day taking VA beach firemens test . There was a guy there from NY at the hotel , with 2 trucks 1 skid a salter and a trailer filled with pallets of salt . The hotel told me he charged them 3600$ and they did about 15 hotels on that strip….. apparently everyone of them was over 3k, ever since that day my goal has been to go down south and snow plow for the good south folk .


It's fairly easy, with enough manpower and equipment, to bill six figures on a trip


----------



## sota

Since I'm looking to revamp my plow (and related) storage for the coming years, I was considering a 5x8 trailer, which would easily hold everything with space left over. upping it to a 6x10 or 6x12 and I could make part of it into a mini camper if I wanted to.


----------



## Tony_D

So what's the deal tonight, maybe a quick salting before the changeover?


----------



## truckie80

Our group here will appreciate this -








https://www.shorenewsnetwork.com/20...ays-75-of-ventilator-patients-are-vaccinated/


----------



## truckie80

Tony_D said:


> So what's the deal tonight, maybe a quick salting before the changeover?


Just depends on how long the front end snow lasts, don't be surprised if it's quick, a lot of the time that's the case with these type of storms


----------



## iceyman

truckie80 said:


> Just depends on how long the front end snow lasts, don't be surprised if it's quick, a lot of the time that's the case with these type of storms


Agree.. sucks that its 5* this am with a monster brewing in the south.. the dam low will go right over us or west even… nnj guys might get lucky for today but expect rain quick


----------



## Kevin_NJ

iceyman said:


> Agree.. sucks that its 5* this am with a monster brewing in the south.. the dam low will go right over us or west even… nnj guys might get lucky for today but expect rain quick


Insane, isn't it. Similar (but opposite) of those times we go from 50-60 degrees to a monster snow storm in 24hrs.

It is what it is though. I'm not even bothering to hookup. Pretty confident anything I do get at the beginning will get washed away.


----------



## Randall Ave

The time line looks like a 6PM start, and the main part might be gone by 2AM. It is 13 here now, had 1 at 4AM. And it is going to get up in the mid 40s? If this all turns to fast ice on the roads, gonna be a lot of U-tube moments.


----------



## Randall Ave

Oh, and 46 out here is not treated with any brine.


----------



## V_Scapes

Couple quick inches then changing to rain. We'll see if it'll even be worth scraping off.


----------



## MKWL2

V_Scapes said:


> Couple quick inches then changing to rain. We'll see if it'll even be worth scraping off.


Probably be something worth scraping up your way- in NW Bergen, not sure. Anything left is going to freeze over though when it passes through and temps crash behind the storm.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Couple quick inches then changing to rain. We'll see if it'll even be worth scraping off.


How you doing with the COVID?? Better we all hope.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> How you doing with the COVID?? Better we all hope.


Much better now thank you. Never actually tested positive for covid but whatever it was sucked.


----------



## AllAboutGreen

I pre-salted and brined all the sidewalks at the couple places that are open tonight. I can’t justify it anywhere else. Here’s this mrng weather works for Union County


----------



## AllAboutGreen




----------



## AllAboutGreen

I started one my older 2005 skid steer last night and when I went to lift the arms the tilt & lift valve was flashing and nothing would move. Anyone have any ideas? Frozen?


----------



## demetrios007

What model skid? Did it warm up at all B4 this? I run bobcats but what I do is let them idle a few min and then turn on aux hydraulics so the fluid runs and dumps off warming it up faster


----------



## S_Marino87

I'm not expecting to scrape it, just maybe a salting and another salting after the ends rain tomorrow


----------



## Mike_C

S_Marino87 said:


> I'm not expecting to scrape it, just maybe a salting and another salting after the ends rain tomorrow


This should be a weird one, scrape some areas, salt some, probably won't do a damn thing in others, then head south in the AM


----------



## AllAboutGreen

demetrios007 said:


> What model skid? Did it warm up at all B4 this? I run bobcats but what I do is let them idle a few min and then turn on aux hydraulics so the fluid runs and dumps off warming it up faster


2005 S250. I let it run for about 15 min before trying to use it. I always let the machines run for 10-20 depending on how old they are. As soon as I hit the green operate button it started to blink. From my internet research looks like it may be a celinod (sp)


----------



## MGLC

Mike_C said:


> This should be a weird one, scrape some areas, salt some, probably won't do a damn thing in others, then head south in the AM


Why do I see @shawn_ hitching a ride off your bumper like the kids used to do on city buses


----------



## MGLC

AllAboutGreen said:


> 2005 S250. I let it run for about 15 min before trying to use it. I always let the machines run for 10-20 depending on how old they are. As soon as I hit the green operate button it started to blink. From my internet research looks like it may be a celinod (sp)


solenoid


----------



## Mike_C

MGLC said:


> solenoid


Yeah, yeah you went to college we get it


----------



## MKWL2

I’m betting we will be plowing in NW Bergen- last few runs show the cold holding on till after midnight, and heavy snow bands coming in between 8 and midnight… make that $ guys and stay safe!


----------



## sota

I'm ready to go, but then I was ready after the end of the last storm (you ain't ready to close until you're ready to open mentality) so *IF* I needed to, I could be on the road in < 30 minutes.


----------



## truckie80

MKWL2 said:


> I'm betting we will be plowing in NW Bergen- last few runs show the cold holding on till after midnight, and heavy snow bands coming in between 8 and midnight… make that $ guys and stay safe!


I don't know, everything I see seems to be going opposite way, hourly forecast only showing about an hour of snow here now


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> I don't know, everything I see seems to be going opposite way, hourly forecast only showing about an hour of snow here now


I'm skeptical as well. The future cast shows some really heavy rain moving in around midnight, everythings going to get washed away.


----------



## djt1029

Snowing here now, and sticking, but 2-3 hours until it warms up and changes over, I think it should wash away pretty easily


----------



## Randall Ave

I just got home. There is some snow on RT 46. It's still pretty darn cold out. Parts of south Carolina got it's but kicked.


----------



## S_Marino87

Light coating down but it seems to switch to rain by 10pm, heavy rain not long behind that. Anyone going to scrape around then or just wait it out a bit see what happens and maybe salt before places open tomorrow?


----------



## shawn_

Salted all my sites north & everything here in Monmouth county I left alone it’s already all gone it turned to rain


----------



## V_Scapes

S_Marino87 said:


> Light coating down but it seems to switch to rain by 10pm, heavy rain not long behind that. Anyone going to scrape around then or just wait it out a bit see what happens and maybe salt before places open tomorrow?


About a half inch down here and snowing at a steady rate. Just waiting for now.


----------



## djt1029

Waiting here also, it seems to be about ready to change over within the next 30-45 mins according to the radar. Once it rains for a few hours I'll see what it looks like, might head out then to salt but I have a feeling this one is going to take care of itself


----------



## Mike_C

Anywhere that already changed over or will be changing over soon isn't going to need much of anything, pretreatment's are holding pretty well in the warmer areas


----------



## truckie80

I'm setting my alarm for 4:30AM, pretty sure I'll look outside and go back to bed but just in case.


----------



## djt1029

Changed over to rain/some icy mix here now. We probably have about 1" on the ground but I think that'll disappear. According to my phone it'll be 45 degrees by 6AM


----------



## S_Marino87

It's raining here too, not washing anything away yet though


----------



## Tony_D

about an inch here the rain is washing it down. I was thinking of going out so I could charge for it but I know it's probably not a good idea since it might not last anyway


----------



## Mattymax

About 2” here in Morris County. Rain moving in soon with some heavy bands along with 40-45 degree temps. Should wash. I’ll be up at 3 to check it out


----------



## Mike_C

We're getting a pretty good push in north west locations, everything east is already getting knocked down by the rain. Anyway we're heading down south shortly, enjoy the rest of the rain


----------



## Petr51488

Man, I’m glad this is all rain. We would be getting pounded if this was cold like it was yesterday.


----------



## Randall Ave

Got some snow, now rain and sleet. I'm in a town ship truck helping do some roads. Or filling in driveways.


----------



## djt1029

About 2 hours since we changed over here, a lot is already washed away. Setting the alarm for the morning just in case


----------



## shawn_

Possibly a little snow tomorrow late afternoon. Squalls coming through


----------



## treeguyry

I texted my guys that we'll pick up work again Tuesday, I'm surprised to hear the town out plowing the roads here since it's washing away fast. I'll be sleeping in tomorrow, not to rub salt in the wounds


----------



## S_Marino87

treeguyry said:


> I texted my guys that we'll pick up work again Tuesday, I'm surprised to hear the town out plowing the roads here since it's washing away fast. I'll be sleeping in tomorrow, not to rub salt in the wounds


They're plowing nearly bare roads here as well, I know everyone wants to make some OT money but it's pretty crazy. I was trying to sleep and woke up to the sounds of plows in panic mode thinking something must've changed, only to look outside and see them blasting a tidal wave of water off their blades


----------



## Randall Ave

It's a Federal Holiday, they are on DOUBLE TIME.


----------



## djt1029

Looking out the window everything washed away here, but I should probably make a quick round to make sure it's the same everywhere....who doesn't like going out at 5AM to probably not bill any work


----------



## truckie80

I didn't even go out, everything's just wet here now no snow left at all


----------



## Tony_D

I'm glad I listened to you guys, everything washed away overnight I woke up a little while ago to make sure now can't fall back asleep wish I could have made some money if I was going to be awake anyway


----------



## MGLC

We scraped a handful, and salted the full route. Time to get some more sleep


----------



## Petr51488

Never in the last 20 ( holy crap) years of doing this- can I remember that we got 1-2” of snow and the rain then washed it away. Usually we would have to go touch up the properties because it would be half melted. This time- all gone. We got a crap ton of rain last night. Dodged a bullet on this one for sure


----------



## prezek

Haven’t heard our rain totals down here, but had to be a couple inches…western part of my route stayed ice and not as much rain. Probably at least .25” of ice…there was a thunderstorm warning just south of me…weird storm for sure.


----------



## demetrios007

I can't remember one like this either I thought for sure we would have to push some slop around considering there was almost 2 down when I went to bed last night. All the entrances and exits had to get cleaned up but that's about it. Hoping it gets really cold out overnight so this freezes up. I'm pulling out my ice fishing gear today


----------



## gman2310

This is a normal occurrence for us near the shore. Get 1-2” of snow then it switches to rain and melts before we even get to do anything


----------



## S_Marino87

I drove through about 2/3 of the route this morning to spot salt but after none of them needed anything I just came home


----------



## AllAboutGreen

Salted 90% of the route and cleared the sidewalks at one of our busiest places otherwise rain washed it all away. I walked in the door to see thunderstorm warnings. Pretty wild storm. Suns out here and windy If it stays like this most things should dry up if we don’t get a snow shower


----------



## djt1029

I salted a few places, but most I couldn’t even justify it. Nothing left and surface temp readings well above freezing. The most eventful part of my morning was one of my lots had pretty much turned into a lake, water deep enough to just come right over the top of my boot. Fun times


----------



## Randall Ave

Just did an out of fuel for a plow truck.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Randall Ave said:


> Just did an out of fuel for a plow truck.


We used to call them"road calls". But I am a bit old.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mountain Bob said:


> We used to call them"road calls". But I am a bit old.


I call everything else s road call, if you run out of fuel there is an extra, Special charge.


----------



## J.Ricci

Randall Ave said:


> I call everything else s road call, if you run out of fuel there is an extra, Special charge.


"Idiot tax"


----------



## Tony_D

These weather pages are nuts, they're already talking about another storm next weekend 3-6 / 4-8 what the hell they talked about this one for a week and we got an inch that washed away. Last week this time they made it seem like we were gonna get whacked


----------



## Mattymax

Tony_D said:


> These weather pages are nuts, they're already talking about another storm next weekend 3-6 / 4-8 what the hell they talked about this one for a week and we got an inch that washed away. Last week this time they made it seem like we were gonna get whacked


They want the clicks. Even a few days before this one they were saying over a foot


----------



## Tony_D

Mattymax said:


> They want the clicks. Even a few days before this one they were saying over a foot


It's such a joke they want everyone to panic about everything just like the rona


----------



## Randall Ave

On my phone which has AccuWeather show a snow symbol for this Saturday. Says there is a potential for a major winter storm. So that means, nothing.


----------



## Mattymax

Weather.com had 5-8 yesterday. Today it’s gone


----------



## MKWL2

Plowed and salted the full route in NW Bergen (up my Mahwah)- solid 2" of slush in most places, rain knocked it down but won't burn off before temps crash later today. I pity the guys who didn't clear it off- when this [email protected] freezes its going to be ugly...


----------



## V_Scapes

Wish I would've went out last night before the rain what a mess.


----------



## Mattymax

V_Scapes said:


> Wish I would've went out last night before the rain what a mess.


Hard to hit it perfect. I waited till 5am and ended up hitting all my accounts but they were a mess. Woulda rather gone out at midnight. Flip side to that if I went out at midnight And it did end up burning off by morning with the rain, my residential customers would be out to get me.


----------



## MKWL2

V_Scapes said:


> Wish I would've went out last night before the rain what a mess.


Was like pushing 20% snow saturated with 80% water- would probably have been better off with a squeegee.


----------



## MKWL2

Mattymax said:


> Hard to hit it perfect. I waited till 5am and ended up hitting all my accounts but they were a mess. Woulda rather gone out at midnight. Flip side to that if I went out at midnight And it did end up burning off by morning with the rain, my residential customers would be out to get me.


Same here- I was a little concerned about ice build up so we waited - oh well, can't time every one perfectly


----------



## MGLC

Randall Ave said:


> On my phone which has AccuWeather show a snow symbol for this Saturday. Says there is a potential for a major winter storm. So that means, nothing.


As of last I saw the euro was the only model with the storm still, everything else was showing a miss. Accuweather is always slow updating, yesterday they still were saying 3-6 for me in the morning, we ended up with maybe 2" tops


----------



## AG09

Mattymax said:


> Hard to hit it perfect. I waited till 5am and ended up hitting all my accounts but they were a mess. Woulda rather gone out at midnight. Flip side to that if I went out at midnight And it did end up burning off by morning with the rain, my residential customers would be out to get me.


You're damned if you do and damned if you don't. I am so happy got out of the residential game. They're never happy.

I am happy I decided to go out last night rather than thinking it would melt away because that def didnt happen. It was a damn slop fest and completely sucked!!


----------



## V_Scapes

MKWL2 said:


> Was like pushing 20% snow saturated with 80% water- would probably have been better off with a squeegee.


Tremendous amount of water and took forever to clean up but oh well. Everything should be a skating rink in the morning.


----------



## demetrios007

These are bad for resi guys.....if you get off the pavement you will be back in the spring to fix the ruts.

Up in Sussex county it was almost 4" of snow, the rain hit late and they all got full treatment and then some for touchups of slop


----------



## shawn_

Snowing in south Plainfield


----------



## demetrios007

So I'm leaving Sussex county, Newton specifically and I see a row of trucks being loaded at the thor labs building being built. At least someone is making bank on this storm. I couldn't imagine paying relocation fees on an empty lot thats huiuuge. Good for that guy


----------



## V_Scapes

shawn_ said:


> Snowing in south Plainfield


Hope someone gets lucky with a salt run.


----------



## MKWL2

demetrios007 said:


> These are bad for resi guys.....if you get off the pavement you will be back in the spring to fix the ruts.
> 
> Up in Sussex county it was almost 4" of snow, the rain hit late and they all got full treatment and then some for touchups of slop


I don't think you could make ruts if you tried lol ground is frozen solid.


----------



## iceyman

Tony_D said:


> These weather pages are nuts, they're already talking about another storm next weekend 3-6 / 4-8 what the hell they talked about this one for a week and we got an inch that washed away. Last week this time they made it seem like we were gonna get whacked


Dont get caught up in storms 6 days away anyone is pushing.. we do have a good patteren moving forward so well see as stuff gets closer and more consistent on model runs(which this storm didnt waver over 5 days which is crazy but they nailed it far out) .. hopefully next time its our blizzard lol


----------



## S_Marino87

You blizzard guys are nuts, give me 2-4 / 3-6 over and over instead of the big ones. Preferably during the week instead of our usual one potential storm a week falling on the weekend over and over


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> Dont get caught up in storms 6 days away anyone is pushing.. we do have a good patteren moving forward so well see as stuff gets closer and more consistent on model runs(which this storm didnt waver over 5 days which is crazy but they nailed it far out) .. hopefully next time its our blizzard lol


lets not hope for a blizzard I think everyone will agree 4-8" is the best lol


----------



## MKWL2

S_Marino87 said:


> You blizzard guys are nuts, give me 2-4 / 3-6 over and over instead of the big ones. Preferably during the week instead of our usual one potential storm a week falling on the weekend over and over


Agreed 100%… I'll take 4" fluff storms all day over a blizzard- they're no fun at all. When I retire from snow one day I'll cheer for blizzards, until then… no thanks


----------



## Randall Ave

Channel 12 was talken about something this weekend when I came in tonight. It is all hype. Big storms, they are a real pain, I do not think you make as much money in the end of things. But they are a challenge.


----------



## shawn_

Randall Ave said:


> Channel 12 was talken about something this weekend when I came in tonight. It is all hype. Big storms, they are a real pain, I do not think you make as much money in the end of things. But they are a challenge.


I mean a 30" snow storm the billable is absolutely crazy , but the payroll & man hours just gets toooooooo nuts


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> Channel 12 was talken about something this weekend when I came in tonight. It is all hype. Big storms, they are a real pain, I do not think you make as much money in the end of things. But they are a challenge.


You should post your blizzard clause rates on your shop wall too...


----------



## iceyman

8.4” is my sweet spot lol


----------



## AG09

Im not picky. I will take anything we get. I'd rather have billable events then nothing. With that being said big storms the money adds up quick especially when you have to stack/relocate which is nice because most of the time no one is in the lots to bother you at night when it gets done.


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> You should post your blizzard clause rates on your shop wall too...


I would need a bigger sign to fit all the numbers.


----------



## djt1029

If we’re making requests sign me up for a repeat of last year’s super bowl storm. 3rd tier billing, soft powder done in like 5hrs best storm I can ever remember


----------



## AG09

djt1029 said:


> If we're making requests sign me up for a repeat of last year's super bowl storm. 3rd tier billing, soft powder done in like 5hrs best storm I can ever remember


definitely one of the best storms


----------



## iceyman

Chance Thursday


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> Chance Thursday


I like chances , chances means a
Few inches if it snows


----------



## Mike_C

A quick inch or two Thursday would be great. Weekend seems like another shot, timing Saturday into Sunday would mess up some plans but it's always a nice little bonus to have all day Sunday to finish routes. Both look like if they hit, they'd would be quick(ish) hitters too


----------



## Tony_D

Just as long as the first weekend of feb is snow free, I’m supposed to go to the poconos


----------



## truckie80

Tony_D said:


> Just as long as the first weekend of feb is snow free, I'm supposed to go to the poconos


I just want a weekend, any weekend where the weather is decent to get upstate, if it's not this weekend it'll be the latest first trip ever.


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> I like chances , chances means a
> Few inches if it snows


Clipper 1-3 2-4 type deal


----------



## shawn_

Tony_D said:


> Just as long as the first weekend of feb is snow free, I'm supposed to go to the poconos


No shot bud cancel the trip, we're celebrating my daughters first birthday Feb 5th and as everyone might remember last year she brought a monster storm into the world with her , I am anticipating another even on Feb 3rd (her actual birthday) & Feb 5th the day of the party .


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> Clipper 1-3 2-4 type deal


My favorite


----------



## iceyman

Line coning thru now.. decent flakes.. might get a salting in some spots


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> Line coning thru now.. decent flakes.. might get a salting in some spots


sunny here.


----------



## AllAboutGreen

Sunny here in lovely Jersey City


----------



## AllAboutGreen

iceyman said:


> Clipper 1-3 2-4 type deal


perfect, quick early am salt run


----------



## treeguyry

shawn_ said:


> No shot bud cancel the trip, we're celebrating my daughters first birthday Feb 5th and as everyone might remember last year she brought a monster storm into the world with her , I am anticipating another even on Feb 3rd (her actual birthday) & Feb 5th the day of the party .


In that case, maybe this is a good time for me to plan a getaway


----------



## gman2310

Man with the price of used plows, I am tempted to sell everything I have and make a nice penny. Most stuff depreciates, not this gold pile I am apparently sitting on lol


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> I just want a weekend, any weekend where the weather is decent to get upstate, if it's not this weekend it'll be the latest first trip ever.


Same here I haven't even been on my sled yet. Euro is confident about the Saturday storm as of now.


----------



## shawn_

gman2310 said:


> Man with the price of used plows, I am tempted to sell everything I have and make a nice penny. Most stuff depreciates, not this gold pile I am apparently sitting on lol


Yeah problem is you can't get new ones ….. it's like selling a truck ya you got top dollar but to replace it you almost can't


----------



## MKWL2

djt1029 said:


> If we're making requests sign me up for a repeat of last year's super bowl storm. 3rd tier billing, soft powder done in like 5hrs best storm I can ever remember


That was a nice one, hopefully if we do get a big one it tracks far enough off the coast that we stay as all powdery snow and don't turn to rain, sleet or ice. One can dream.


----------



## MKWL2

gman2310 said:


> Man with the price of used plows, I am tempted to sell everything I have and make a nice penny. Most stuff depreciates, not this gold pile I am apparently sitting on lol


It's one of the only times in history where vehicles and some equipment are actually appreciating in value- pretty wild stuff.


----------



## Petr51488

MKWL2 said:


> It's one of the only times in history where vehicles and some equipment are actually appreciating in value- pretty wild stuff.


Perfect time to get out of the business


----------



## shawn_

Whoever is getting out just send me all your clients names &’numbers . You guys are trying to get out and I’m trying to expand ,… full send


----------



## Mike_C

shawn_ said:


> No shot bud cancel the trip, we're celebrating my daughters first birthday Feb 5th and as everyone might remember last year she brought a monster storm into the world with her , I am anticipating another even on Feb 3rd (her actual birthday) & Feb 5th the day of the party .


Next fall give us all a copy of your schedule Thanksgiving - Easter. Then we can all plan our winter time off around it


----------



## shawn_

Mike_C said:


> Next fall give us all a copy of your schedule Thanksgiving - Easter. Then we can all plan our winter time off around it


Sounds good


----------



## truckie80

Mike_C said:


> Next fall give us all a copy of your schedule Thanksgiving - Easter. Then we can all plan our winter time off around it


Seriously - @shawn_ tell me what weekends safe to go away for a few days I need a break. Or at least start making plans on weekdays


----------



## MGLC

V_Scapes said:


> Same here I haven't even been on my sled yet. Euro is confident about the Saturday storm as of now.


I heard the weekend eased back a bit, still a lot of time though.


----------



## Randall Ave

Lots of time for them to change the forecast, about at least ten times.


----------



## djt1029

MGLC said:


> I heard the weekend eased back a bit, still a lot of time though.


Saw that too, seems like we'd still get some minor snow. I'm all for a small storm just nothing major. Sign me up for a couple inches Thursday and another couple Saturday. Still days away so we'll see, could change a few dozen times


----------



## V_Scapes

I have plans with friends Saturday, so...you know.


----------



## djt1029

Same...you know once they get cancelled we'll get a salt run at best.


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> I have plans with friends Saturday, so...you know.


My wife's itching for an answer on if we can go down the shore this weekend, maybe I'll say yes so the storm creeps back


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Had a decent squall come through, late morning maybe? Don't remember for sure, hectic day today. The contractor my company uses came out and laid down another few hundred pounds of salt for it. IMHO, they consistently go way over on salt applications. 

Haven't looked at upcoming snow chances since last night. Heard talk about something for Thursday though?


----------



## V_Scapes

Kevin_NJ said:


> Had a decent squall come through, late morning maybe? Don't remember for sure, hectic day today. The contractor my company uses came out and laid down another few hundred pounds of salt for it. IMHO, they consistently go way over on salt applications.
> 
> Haven't looked at upcoming snow chances since last night. Heard talk about something for Thursday though?


As per Lee Goldberg, both systems will miss northern nj but southern NJ and the island get action FWIW.


----------



## truckie80

From what I've read (and I don't claim to be some weather expert) it looks like Thursday might push the weekend one away from us, but maybe a salting type deal Thursday?


----------



## truckie80

V_Scapes said:


> As per Lee Goldberg, both systems will miss northern nj but southern NJ and the island get action FWIW.


Wake me up when Amy Freeze is on


----------



## Mike_C

truckie80 said:


> From what I've read (and I don't claim to be some weather expert) it looks like Thursday might push the weekend one away from us, but maybe a salting type deal Thursday?


I got a similar message from my weather service, weekend may miss but we may get a C-2 / 1-3 type system Thursday (higher totals being south)


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> Wake me up when Amy Freeze is on


My man. She's not on channel 7 anymore.

Seems like both systems are staying more offshore. Too early to tell though.


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> My man. She's not on channel 7 anymore.
> 
> Seems like both systems are staying more offshore. Too early to tell though.


Where's she now? Haven't watched the news in at least a year probably more like 2+


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Where's she now? Haven't watched the news in at least a year probably more like 2+


Maybe Brazzers gave her a good deal.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

J.Ricci said:


> Where's she now? Haven't watched the news in at least a year probably more like 2+


https://www.foxweather.com/person/f/amy-freeze
Amy Freeze joined FOX Weather in 2021 where she currently serves as an anchor on the ad-supported streaming weather service.

A five-time Emmy Award-winning meteorologist and television host, Freeze joins FOX Weather from WABC-TV in New York........


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Maybe Brazzers gave her a good deal.


Is that a different weather service provider?


----------



## MGLC

Mike_C said:


> My wife's itching for an answer on if we can go down the shore this weekend, maybe I'll say yes so the storm creeps back


My wife and I were planning on going away for the weekend also, leaving Thursday night coming home Sunday, so I'm not getting my hopes up



Kevin_NJ said:


> https://www.foxweather.com/person/f/amy-freeze
> Amy Freeze joined FOX Weather in 2021 where she currently serves as an anchor on the ad-supported streaming weather service.
> 
> A five-time Emmy Award-winning meteorologist and television host, Freeze joins FOX Weather from WABC-TV in New York........


5 Emmy's? I guess we know their criteria


----------



## Kevin_NJ

From what I see, Thursday morning could be a mess. Not a significant amount of snow, but the timing of the event and potential transition of rain to snow would lead to big headaches. Question seems to be who gets it, that depends on which model you want to trust. 

Honestly, I'm just too tired to read up on all of it right now.


----------



## S_Marino87

Even an inch of snow is a pain in the ass that time of day


----------



## Tony_D

shawn_ said:


> No shot bud cancel the trip, we're celebrating my daughters first birthday Feb 5th and as everyone might remember last year she brought a monster storm into the world with her , I am anticipating another even on Feb 3rd (her actual birthday) & Feb 5th the day of the party .


I guess I'm ****ed lol too bad it's a rental maybe this weekend would be a better shot after all


----------



## MKWL2

Petr51488 said:


> Perfect time to get out of the business


I was supposed to get out of snow after last season, but like some kind of idiot went and bought a snow policy again this winter, so here I am again.


----------



## MKWL2

shawn_ said:


> Whoever is getting out just send me all your clients names &'numbers . You guys are trying to get out and I'm trying to expand ,… full send


Who's your snow insurance carrier and where are you finding all of your help?


----------



## J.Ricci

I gave up on pretending I'm going to get out, when I got out of maintenance I gave up the snow on both HOA's I was doing, and 99% of my snow headaches went away with that. I just wish I was based a little more north, since down here we miss out on most storms


----------



## shawn_

MKWL2 said:


> Who's your snow insurance carrier and where are you finding all of your help?


No insurance man just low balling everyone…..

kidding I switched insurances this year, got a good rate pm me for information.

and the help is the easy part I'm very networked with people from 18-60 year old .

shovelers can be a problem on big storms but I am working on seeing what Is mt best option for side walk machines and how to juggle it around so I am hoping to elevate the shoveler issues by next season.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

They seem very confident about tomorrow morning. I have students flying in from Texas today for a 12-day class that starts tomorrow morning. Should be fun for them.


----------



## Mattymax

Seems like a salt run will be enough to burn it with temps pretty high in the am


----------



## Kevin_NJ

The morning temps will be the warmest. Temps crash after the precip moves out. Hovers around freezing early-mid afternoon then into the 20s late afternoon. This is for Western Monmouth County.


----------



## truckie80

Changeover between 6-7 couldn’t be worse timing if it tried. Wouldn’t be winter without at least one awfully timed 1” storm


----------



## AllAboutGreen

Def this is going to be a disaster


----------



## AllAboutGreen




----------



## AG09

MKWL2 said:


> I was supposed to get out of snow after last season, but like some kind of idiot went and bought a snow policy again this winter, so here I am again.


Theres no money like snow money payup payup payup


----------



## AG09

shawn_ said:


> shovelers can be a problem on big storms but I am working on seeing what Is mt best option for side walk machines and how to juggle it around so I am hoping to elevate the shoveler issues by next season.


Snowrator or ventrac for the sidewalks or utv if your sidewalks are wide enough. I got a snowrator last year and it definitely makes things easier for the sidewalk guys.


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> No insurance man just low balling everyone…..
> 
> kidding I switched insurances this year, got a good rate pm me for information.
> 
> and the help is the easy part I'm very networked with people from 18-60 year old .
> 
> shovelers can be a problem on big storms but I am working on seeing what Is mt best option for side walk machines and how to juggle it around so I am hoping to elevate the shoveler issues by next season.


Need a utv with a v plow? Shud have it 100% operational by friday


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> Need a utv with a v plow? Shud have it 100% operational by friday


If you put it off for a couple days maybe we'll have a shot this weekend after all


----------



## S_Marino87

When I was just a sub I loved day time storms - couple extra hours of cleanup at night once everyones out of the parking lots. Now that I have almost all my own accounts I'm not looking forward to it


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> If you put it off for a couple days maybe we'll have a shot this weekend after all


Y'all southern folk might be the only ones getting some work Saturday.


----------



## AllAboutGreen

AG09 said:


> Snowrator or ventrac for the sidewalks or utv if your sidewalks are wide enough. I got a snowrator last year and it definitely makes things easier for the sidewalk guys.


I bought a snowrator last year as well. Takes the place of 2/3 shovelers. The brine tank is great for pre treatment too


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> Y'all southern folk might be the only ones getting some work Saturday.


Fingers crossed. If we miss up here I'm heading down the shore, it would be great to watch some flakes fall without the associated headaches


----------



## MGLC

I have 3 snowrators and a ventrac. The cab on the ventrac is really nice, but the snowrators are our workhorses, and a better price point


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> Need a utv with a v plow? Shud have it 100% operational by friday


Message me some details


----------



## Mike_C

I've got a mix of sidewalk equipment, but if we had to only use one machine it would probably be the snowrator. Everything has its advantages, and ventrac's are great, but they're so expensive the cost/benefit doesn't balance out



S_Marino87 said:


> When I was just a sub I loved day time storms - couple extra hours of cleanup at night once everyones out of the parking lots. Now that I have almost all my own accounts I'm not looking forward to it


You mean you don't enjoy what should be 5 hours of work taking 12+?


----------



## V_Scapes

When I first started out I was a sub for a company right in town it was awesome, you don't make as much but the stress is on someone else. I wish I was still working with them to be honest.


----------



## AllAboutGreen

S_Marino87 said:


> When I was just a sub I loved day time storms - couple extra hours of cleanup at night once everyones out of the parking lots. Now that I have almost all my own accounts I'm not looking forward to it


I def agree with you here


----------



## treeguyry

I've got 3 guys trying to get me to sub for them since I got out, just me in my pickup no headaches. I've considered it somewhat, I loved snow plowing when I was a sub the rest of it was why I got out


----------



## MKWL2

shawn_ said:


> Whoever is getting out just send me all your clients names &'numbers . You guys are trying to get out and I'm trying to expand ,… full send


Who's your snow insurance carrier and where are you finding all of your help?


----------



## MGLC

Looks like a weekend miss, and another shot at a minor system next Tuesday night. Works for me


----------



## V_Scapes

Definitely a good scenario. I think we'll be scrapin the grape tomorrow morning, easy 1-3".


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> Definitely a good scenario. I think we'll be scrapin the grape tomorrow morning, easy 1-3".


In between parked cars and in traffic behind soccer moms, can't win them all


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> In between parked cars and in traffic behind soccer moms, can't win them all


Remember I'm up in the boonies we don't have so much traffic.


----------



## truckie80

djt1029 said:


> In between parked cars and in traffic behind soccer moms, can't win them all


You're all over the place in Paramus right? Not jealous of that with storms like tomorrow


----------



## djt1029

truckie80 said:


> You're all over the place in Paramus right? Not jealous of that with storms like tomorrow


You got it. A bunch of buildings in Paramus and Hackensack off main roads and highways. Fun morning ahead


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> You got it. A bunch of buildings in Paramus and Hackensack off main roads and highways. Fun morning ahead


God bless.


----------



## treeguyry

djt1029 said:


> You got it. A bunch of buildings in Paramus and Hackensack off main roads and highways. Fun morning ahead


You earn every penny on that route


----------



## Petr51488

V_Scapes said:


> When I first started out I was a sub for a company right in town it was awesome, you don't make as much but the stress is on someone else. I wish I was still working with them to be honest.


meh, for me it was worse because I was always on call. Couldn't sleep either way thinking I would miss the phone call or whatever. I think that's actually why I hate doing snow much. When I was done being a sub- I would go do my own accounts.


----------



## Tony_D

That sounds even worse than fighting traffic here all morning tomorrow. All my snow work is in town, but Secaucus traffic is no joke


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> meh, for me it was worse because I was always on call. Couldn't sleep either way thinking I would miss the phone call or whatever. I think that's actually why I hate doing snow much. When I was done being a sub- I would go do my own accounts.


These guys were great you basically came in once we had a couple of inches down and I lived a few minutes up the road. So I always had a good idea when I was going in. Didn't have to worry about sidewalks or salt and I had a 9' blade so they had me out in the wide open areas. The good ol days.


----------



## Petr51488

V_Scapes said:


> These guys were great you basically came in once we had a couple of inches down and I lived a few minutes up the road. So I always had a good idea when I was going in. Didn't have to worry about sidewalks or salt and I had a 9' blade so they had me out in the wide open areas. The good ol days.


Well then yea- lol that was easy

I'm all snowblowers and shovels. Minimal actual plowing


----------



## Kevin_NJ

That's another reason I told my friend I plow for that I was cutting back this year. When I started I was almost exclusively commercial. Strip malls, banks, Rite-Aids, that sort of thing. We did have some HOA developments also. They were roads only, no drives, no walks. Sure, traffic could be a PIA if it was a daytime storm, but if I was able to plow, that usually meant it was a weekend, overnight, or a big enough storm that my 9-5 job was closed and less people were out. I would also be at a single site a lot longer, which cut down on the time on the roads. If I did three residentials a storm it was a lot. And they were his family or a really good customer. Over the years he's moved away from the larger lots and picked up a lot more residentials. To me that's more headaches. Tight spots, cars in the way, dealing with traffic to get in/out of the driveway, no place to stack, on the roads more, etc... No thanks.


----------



## Tony_D

Petr51488 said:


> Well then yea- lol that was easy
> 
> I'm all snowblowers and shovels. Minimal actual plowing


That's like my route, in the little storms I don't mind it but the big ones suck


----------



## Petr51488

Tony_D said:


> That's like my route, in the little storms I don't mind it but the big ones suck


Yep, I'm right up the road from you next to MetLife


----------



## Petr51488

Weather channel - which is usually pretty accurate- went from less than an inch this morning- to 1-3 and now 3-5


----------



## sota

so it looks like this another nice, little, plowable storm?
ending around 1pm it seems?


----------



## MGLC

3-5 is pretty overblown. TWC app is usually solid for timing but snowfall totals, not so much


----------



## J.Ricci

sota said:


> so it looks like this another nice, little, plowable storm?
> ending around 1pm it seems?


Seems to stop earlier than that especially up north


----------



## Petr51488

MGLC said:


> 3-5 is pretty overblown. TWC app is usually solid for timing but snowfall totals, not so much


I think it heard you. Went back down to 1-3 lol


----------



## djt1029

Little after 5AM, still just rain. Back to sleep for a bit, or at least attempting to sleep


----------



## Kman2298

Still rain by me. I salted a few minutes ago.... probably gonna wash away.


----------



## sota

I think we're getting whiffed.


----------



## truckie80

Still raining, phone says it’ll start to mix between 7-8 and be snow by 8 but I don’t know


----------



## V_Scapes

Snowing at a good clip here.


----------



## Randall Ave

Had rain for a while, now it is snowing, but I do not see this being much.


----------



## sota

having said that, now i'm seeing slow flakes.


----------



## sota

kid's high school is 1.56 miles away (straight line), but on the ridge along rt78. he texted snow @ 0721. i had rain at that time.


----------



## sota

Randall Ave said:


> Had rain for a while, now it is snowing, but I do not see this being much.


agreed. I think the ground is too warm, the roads too wet, and the production expected too little to overcome. if we see an inch on the roads i'll be surprised. doubting this a plowable event though. although I could see us getting called out just because i'm all resi, and there's sidewalks to deal with.


----------



## S_Marino87

Few flakes mixing in but still mostly rain. At this point I hope it just stops so we can salt and call it a day


----------



## V_Scapes

S_Marino87 said:


> Few flakes mixing in but still mostly rain. At this point I hope it just stops so we can salt and call it a day


I was hoping for the same.


----------



## V_Scapes

S_Marino87 said:


> Few flakes mixing in but still mostly rain. At this point I hope it just stops so we can salt and call it a day


I was hoping for the same.


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> Snowing at a good clip here.


Hope that's heading my way, seems like it's finally starting to change over


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> Hope that's heading my way, seems like it's finally starting to change over


Bergen county right? Radar shows all snow.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

AG09 said:


> Snowrator or ventrac for the sidewalks or utv if your sidewalks are wide enough. I got a snowrator last year and it definitely makes things easier for the sidewalk guys.





MGLC said:


> I have 3 snowrators and a ventrac. The cab on the ventrac is really nice, but the snowrators are our workhorses, and a better price point





Mike_C said:


> I've got a mix of sidewalk equipment, but if we had to only use one machine it would probably be the snowrator. Everything has its advantages, and ventrac's are great, but they're so expensive the cost/benefit doesn't balance out
> 
> You mean you don't enjoy what should be 5 hours of work taking 12+?


When you guys mention ventracs are you running the SSV or the 4500s?

Do the snowrators get bogged down when the snow accumulations are higher? vs using the snowblower attachment for the ventrac?


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> Bergen county right? Radar shows all snow.


It literally changed as I wrote that, steady fine flakes nothing sticking yet. Ground temps are pretty high I don't think we'll even get a coating but a salt run is fine too


----------



## Mike_C

Pretty good layer of snow up here in the great white north jersey


----------



## S_Marino87

It's mostly just on grass here


----------



## S_Marino87

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> When you guys mention ventracs are you running the SSV or the 4500s?
> 
> Do the snowrators get bogged down when the snow accumulations are higher? vs using the snowblower attachment for the ventrac?


I have none of the above so I can't answer but I'll bump this up for you since most guys who can answer are busy with the storm right now


----------



## MKWL2

Mike_C said:


> Pretty good layer of snow up here in the great white north jersey


Where are you at? I'm up in NW Warren co at the moment and only 1/2" at most. My brother in NW Bergen said about the same there.


----------



## sota




----------



## Mike_C

MKWL2 said:


> Where are you at? I'm up in NW Warren co at the moment and only 1/2" at most. My brother in NW Bergen said about the same there.


Northern Sussex. I live on basically on top of a mountain a few times a year we get a quick burst of snow over my neighborhood when it doesn't snow anywhere else in the state


----------



## MKWL2

Mike_C said:


> Northern Sussex. I live on basically on top of a mountain a few times a year we get a quick burst of snow over my neighborhood when it doesn't snow anywhere else in the state


Aha makes sense- that really would be the great white north jersey!


----------



## Mike_C

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> When you guys mention ventracs are you running the SSV or the 4500s?
> 
> Do the snowrators get bogged down when the snow accumulations are higher? vs using the snowblower attachment for the ventrac?


If you're plowing a large snowfall in one shot, the SSV or larger size ventrac's with V plows / snowblowers are the way to go but snowrators handle a lot more snow than one might expect. If you're keeping up with the storm every few inches or even every 6" or so, you'll be fine. At one point I ran close to 20 ventrac 3400/4500's and little by little have gone away from them. On some sites / situations, they're perfect, so I'll always have a few, same with the SSV's but snowrators have really taken over for them.


----------



## truckie80

Fine flakes falling now, doesn't seem like they'll amount to much additional. The guys are coming in at noon and we'll rock it out, hope for a full route but it will probably just be partial


----------



## treeguyry

My guys are coming in at 11:30 for tree work, I have couple small jobs for tomorrow that I would rather do today and make it a 3 day weekend


----------



## V_Scapes

Slushy coating here in some spots. Salt burnt it off real quick.


----------



## AG09

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> When you guys mention ventracs are you running the SSV or the 4500s?
> 
> Do the snowrators get bogged down when the snow accumulations are higher? vs using the snowblower attachment for the ventrac?


I dont have any ventracs so I cant speak for them. Like mike_c said the snowrators work great especially of you keep up with the storms. My guys do one set of sidewalks then the next and so on then loop back to #1 again. The even did that for the big storm year and it worked great.


----------



## S_Marino87

Finishing up a salt run, almost everywhere was just wet


----------



## Mattymax

Wet in Morris county. Was sticking to the grass during the snow


----------



## sota

went out for reasons.
many lots are so covered in salt it looks like it snowed.


----------



## truckie80

Salted commercials and the houses that get it. Quick easy money


----------



## Mike_C

This one was a race to get done before it all melted off on its own


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Never got anything that needed to melt.


----------



## sota

at this point, to hell with the optimal 6" storms every week. gimme a goddamn blizzard mountain of snow already.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Models are showing potential 10 days away again.


----------



## V_Scapes

Kevin_NJ said:


> Models are showing potential 10 days away again.


Easy. We're attempting to enjoy the weekend.


----------



## MGLC

AG09 said:


> I dont have any ventracs so I cant speak for them. Like mike_c said the snowrators work great especially of you keep up with the storms. My guys do one set of sidewalks then the next and so on then loop back to #1 again. The even did that for the big storm year and it worked great.


I do the same, sidewalks are done throughout the storm and even in a big storm like that, the snowrators can keep up really well. The Ventrac is on one site, an 200 unit HOA. It also runs continuously throughout storms but due to the size of the location, and the fact that whoever's running it doesn't get the downtime in a truck between sites, I opted for something with an enclosed cab. I also have a UTV with a plow on my largest commercial site for sidewalks, but it doesn't get a lot of use. The snowrators are the workhorses



Kevin_NJ said:


> Models are showing potential 10 days away again.


They always show something 10 days away, it's news when they *don't* have a storm in the 220hr window


----------



## Kevin_NJ

MGLC said:


> They always show something 10 days away, it's news when they *don't* have a storm in the 220hr window


That was kind of my point. It was meant as a sarcastic post.


----------



## Tony_D

I did a little salting but skipped most places, nothing really stuck around and it was melting off quick. I got motivated after getting back to the garage to unload my stuff and ended up washing both trucks and plows instead of just rinsing out my push spreader.


----------



## Mattymax

Everything was dry by 1pm.


----------



## djt1029

Alarm's set for morning site checks but another salt run might be hard to justify the sun actually came out pretty strong and dried almost everything out


----------



## Petr51488

Anyone else losing their asses on stocks ? My god


----------



## sota

Petr51488 said:


> Anyone else losing their asses on stocks ? My god


Take it the market is down?


----------



## shawn_

Full salt run today , not waking up at 4 am because everything is literally dry and white .


----------



## prezek

Petr51488 said:


> Anyone else losing their asses on stocks ? My god


Unfortunately I think this is only the beginning of the correction. Real estate bubble needs to burst also.


----------



## Randall Ave

Got 6 degrees out there at the moment.


----------



## Kman2298

Petr51488 said:


> Anyone else losing their asses on stocks ? My god


Stocks and CRYPTO. I had ford calls that were doing good up until last week. All the growth stocks are in the ****ter. Im just sticking with solid Dividend Stocks and reits until this economy sharpens up.


----------



## Petr51488

sota said:


> Take it the market is down?


Only for nearly the last 2.5 months.


----------



## Petr51488

prezek said:


> Unfortunately I think this is only the beginning of the correction. Real estate bubble needs to burst also.


Not yet. My co-op has been on the market for almost 3 months and we finally got an offer. Downtown jersey city took a huge hit from covid. I lost about 20% on it because no one is buying there like they are in the suburbs.


----------



## Petr51488

Kman2298 said:


> Stocks and CRYPTO. I had ford calls that were doing good up until last week. All the growth stocks are in the ****ter. Im just sticking with solid Dividend Stocks and reits until this economy sharpens up.


Ford has blown up in the last year. Pretty unbelievable


----------



## Kman2298

Petr51488 said:


> Ford has blown up in the last year. Pretty unbelievable


Its basically an EV play now. Look at teslas evaluation (p/e) ratio. I could see Ford hitting 30+ by year end.


----------



## prezek

Petr51488 said:


> Not yet. My co-op has been on the market for almost 3 months and we finally got an offer. Downtown jersey city took a huge hit from covid. I lost about 20% on it because no one is buying there like they are in the suburbs.


Good luck with the sale. Hope it goes smoothly…

if anyone is pessimistic about the market right now, check out any of the following. SPXU SDOW SRTY SQQQ…I'm shorting the overall major indexes…S&P. DOW. Russell 2000. Nasdaq…these are all ETF's at 3x the inverse of what the major index does. (There are other funds that are 1-1 and 2-1 inverses that are less aggressive)…Nasdaq goes down 1%, you gain 3%…Unfortunately I thought the market crash was coming around election/inauguration time last year so moved most of my funds into cash…missed out on last years gains doing that AND lost a little more on top by betting against the market…is this the market correction I thought was coming? Who knows, but we have been on auto pilot for way too many years. When was the last true downturn? 2008? If one is under 35 years old, they probably don't know of anything other than really good gains on their investments.


----------



## AllAboutGreen

Mike_C said:


> Not sure where we'll be heading yet, but I've already spoken with a few of the management companies about a few possibilities. Wait and see game now.


@Mike_C did you ever head down to the Carolinas? Looks like Mid Atlantic going to get this weekend storm....


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I took a look at my 401k last week. Took a big hit in the first two weeks of January. Afraid to look again. I'm in a "managed plan" they're supposed to automatically make adjustments based on market conditions and my risk tolerance, which is matched to my age and planned retirement age. At 48, it's still on the "aggressive side". Probably start moving closer to the "safe side" in a few years?


----------



## prezek

Kevin_NJ said:


> I took a look at my 401k last week. Took a big hit in the first two weeks of January. Afraid to look again. I'm in a "managed plan" they're supposed to automatically make adjustments based on market conditions and my risk tolerance, which is matched to my age and planned retirement age. At 48, it's still on the "aggressive side". Probably start moving closer to the "safe side" in a few years?


I'm 43…shooting to be semi?? Retired by 50. 55 at the latest…and after seeing the gains the last few years don't want to see things washed away with so much uncertainty everywhere. Political, economy, supply chain, pandemics, etc…I felt very lucky the market recovered so quickly after taking the huge hit at the start of covid…something that has always stuck with me from finance classes years ago is it takes a 100% return to recover from a 50% loss…


----------



## Mike_C

Petr51488 said:


> Not yet. My co-op has been on the market for almost 3 months and we finally got an offer. Downtown jersey city took a huge hit from covid. I lost about 20% on it because no one is buying there like they are in the suburbs.


Hope your closing goes smoothly, I'm currently jumping through hoops as the buyer because of every "covid" excuse in the book



AllAboutGreen said:


> @Mike_C did you ever head down to the Carolinas? Looks like Mid Atlantic going to get this weekend storm....


We were down early in the week for the last one, but we're sitting this one out. It's usually the same group guys who make the trips and between that trip and our local "storms" they haven't been home much this week so I think we're staying put. That said if they get completely buried down there, I'm sure I'll be getting some calls


----------



## prezek

Good quick read on the subject. He's been honed in pretty well on market corrections in the past.

https://trib.al/U9WDw0R?fbclid=IwAR2GY0F8KEmO-4218uiu29aRTR6j5_WQo0GMO-cGCd_PgqQVoaeTFbvhxaI


----------



## MKWL2

Petr51488 said:


> Anyone else losing their asses on stocks ? My god


Getting killed- watching them drop everyday.... good 'ol uncle Joe is doing a crack up job down there in DC...


----------



## S_Marino87

MKWL2 said:


> Getting killed- watching them drop everyday.... good 'ol uncle Joe is doing a crack up job down there in DC...


At least there's no mean tweets


----------



## MKWL2

S_Marino87 said:


> At least there's no mean tweets


I'd sure go for some mean tweets and cheap gas (or just about anything else) right about now...

But I guess it's all in the name of building back better....


----------



## V_Scapes

MKWL2 said:


> I'd sure go for some mean tweets and cheap gas (or just about anything else) right about now...
> 
> But I guess it's all in the name of building back better....


His approval ratings are in the toilet.
I heard today there's alot of people who work in the white house that are trying to bail.


----------



## MKWL2

V_Scapes said:


> His approval ratings are in the toilet.
> I heard today there's alot of people who work in the white house that are trying to bail.


I'm sure they are- it's like the Titanic down there... all the rats want off!


----------



## Petr51488

V_Scapes said:


> His approval ratings are in the toilet.
> I heard today there's alot of people who work in the white house that are trying to bail.


Not just there- Democrats in general are dropping or not seeking re-election. But don't worry. They'll still win somehow


----------



## MKWL2

Petr51488 said:


> Not just there- Democrats in general are dropping or not seeking re-election. But don't worry. They'll still win somehow


It's those "found 3AM Votes" every time.... I have yet to meet someone who claims to support or have voted for governor snaggletooth.... yet we are stuck with him for another 4 years despite the fact that Jack had the lead for 90% of the votes being counted.... thanks George Soros....


----------



## demetrios007

And you need an ID and vaxx card to do anything in D.C. but no ID needed to vote....GTFOH uncle joe


----------



## Randall Ave

Just wanted to say, THANKS JOE! Diesel jumped up 30 cents in one day.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Just wanted to say, THANKS JOE! Diesel jumped up 30 cents in one day.
> View attachment 231621


Reg gas is $2.73/gal Diesel is $2.95/gal


----------



## SHAWZER

Reg gas here is 1.425 per litre . Converted to your Gallon .... $5.38 

Diesel is 1.599 per litre = $6.04 for your Gallon


----------



## prezek

Wow…3.19 and 3.69 here.


----------



## Petr51488

Yup- went from 3.59 to 3.85 here.


----------



## Petr51488

SHAWZER said:


> Reg gas here is 1.425 per litre . Converted to your Gallon .... $5.38
> 
> Diesel is 1.599 per litre = $6.04 for your Gallon


Factoring in the conversion rate- $4.77 per gallon for diesel


----------



## SHAWZER

Diesel 1.599 x 3.78 = 6.044


----------



## Petr51488

SHAWZER said:


> Diesel 1.599 x 3.78 = 6.044


Yes, but it's not 6.044 US dollars.

The US dollar is stronger by 24 cents so….


----------



## truckie80

What I thought would be a relaxing weekend upstate turned into a flat on the trailer yesterday followed by over an hour of thawing frozen pipes and spending what felt like half of the day today splitting firewood. There's always next trip


----------



## Petr51488

truckie80 said:


> What I thought would be a relaxing weekend upstate turned into a flat on the trailer yesterday followed by over an hour of thawing frozen pipes and spending what felt like half of the day today splitting firewood. There's always next trip


Hah an hour isn't that bad of thawing pipes. It was -4 in Middletown this morning.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Possible salt run for some?


----------



## shawn_

Here come the internet idiots 9 days out Jan 31st major blizzard models are showing….. wtf is up with these guys


----------



## V_Scapes

shawn_ said:


> Here come the internet idiots 9 days out Jan 31st major blizzard models are showing….. wtf is up with these guys


Why bother posting it we go through this BS every week.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Why bother posting it we go through this BS every week.


Early this morning channel 12 mentioned a, Possible Big Storm, for next weekend. If I could have I would have reached thru the TV and slapped her one.


----------



## MKWL2

The big one is always just 10 days away …


----------



## prezek

Randall Ave said:


> Early this morning channel 12 mentioned a, Possible Big Storm, for next weekend. If I could have I would have reached thru the TV and slapped her one.


One of our stations said the same this morning. Looks like the models have it too far east at the moment though.


----------



## Mike_C

Every winter is the same story, 10 days away all winter long then if one actually does verify they won't shut up about how they called it.

On the positive side of long range forecasting, it seems the pattern changes once we get a week or two into February so maybe, just maybe, we won't spend the second half of winter hearing how we're just "10 days away from the big one"


----------



## iceyman

Nnj guys should get a salt run tmrw am


----------



## iceyman

Big storm is coming.. ots, bm, cutter? No one knows


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Big storm is coming.. ots, bm, cutter? No one knows


New Jersey, get big storm, or hit lottery without wife finding out, odds are???


----------



## V_Scapes

I'd be more than happy with a salt run tomorrow and Tuesday.


----------



## djt1029

I hate to be the prophet of doom, but we're having close to 50 people come over next Saturday for a house warming. So we're probably going to get whacked with the storm


----------



## S_Marino87

djt1029 said:


> I hate to be the prophet of doom, but we're having close to 50 people come over next Saturday for a house warming. So we're probably going to get whacked with the storm


As long as @shawn_ doesn't have another kid that day, you might still have a shot....More importantly why aren't any of us invited?


----------



## djt1029

S_Marino87 said:


> As long as @shawn_ doesn't have another kid that day, you might still have a shot....More importantly why aren't any of us invited?


You don't know that 'none of you' were invited you just know you weren't


----------



## Randall Ave

S_Marino87 said:


> As long as @shawn_ doesn't have another kid that day, you might still have a shot....More importantly why aren't any of us invited?


Ya beat me to that one.


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> You don't know that 'none of you' were invited you just know you weren't


Vax and masks required?


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> Vax and masks required?


Obviously double masks if you haven't had your 4th booster, what do you think this is? obama's birthday party?


----------



## shawn_

Yeah I should be closing on my house March 28th…… I plan on inviting everyone from the Plowsite . I guess the gifts will vary on wether we get some more snow this year or not


----------



## sota

djt1029 said:


> I hate to be the prophet of doom, but we're having close to 50 people come over next Saturday for a house warming. So we're probably going to get *whacked with the storm*


from your mouth to god's ears...


----------



## truckie80

shawn_ said:


> Yeah I should be closing on my house March 28th…… I plan on inviting everyone from the Plowsite . I guess the gifts will vary on wether we get some more snow this year or not


Is this another LAB situation? Haha

Flurries/snow showers here, sticking a little on cold surfaces


----------



## V_Scapes

We have a dusty coating down. Where there's still heavy salt down from last week it's blacktop. Gonna try and squeeze a salt run in in the morning.


----------



## Mike_C

I think this one might burn off with residual salt by morning, crews are heading out to zero tolerances now but the rest are a wait and see, hopefully a full 4AM salt run


----------



## shawn_

It’s not snowing here in Middletown , looks like I’ll be able to do a salt run north in the am though.


----------



## MKWL2

shawn_ said:


> It's not snowing here in Middletown , looks like I'll be able to do a salt run north in the am though.


How big an area do you cover?


----------



## shawn_

MKWL2 said:


> How big an area do you cover?


Newark to Lakewood 3 counties


----------



## djt1029

Seems like it already stopped here, coating in some patches. Alarm's set, but I don't know if anything will be left by then


----------



## Tony_D

It's flurrying here now but nothing's really sticking other than on the grass. I don't think I'll get any work from it but I'll check in the morning


----------



## MKWL2

shawn_ said:


> Newark to Lakewood 3 counties


Yikes- you have crews in each county?


----------



## sota

my deck is coated white


----------



## the Suburbanite

sota said:


> my deck is coated white


nevermind


----------



## truckie80

the Suburbanite said:


> nevermind


Glad I wasn't the only one who misread that


----------



## shawn_

MKWL2 said:


> Yikes- you have crews in each county?


Yes, we make it work actually fairly well. It's good because Newark/ Sussex county gets snow most times Monmouth and ocean county don't.


----------



## sota

truckie80 said:


> Glad I wasn't the only one who misread that


you people are disgusting.


----------



## V_Scapes

shawn_ said:


> Yes, we make it work actually fairly well. It's good because Newark/ Sussex county gets snow most times Monmouth and ocean county don't.


Your in Sussex too?


----------



## shawn_

V_Scapes said:


> Your in Sussex too?


No sorry Essex I don't even know the counties I plow in lmao .


----------



## MGLC

Full salt run done


----------



## shawn_

MGLC said:


> Full salt run done


same here on the northern side .
Unfortunately Middletown and company don't warrant salt due too salt still
Being on the ground from the last salt run. Everything that was salted didn't even get moisture here .


----------



## V_Scapes

Salt run here also.


----------



## AllAboutGreen

full salt run...most were just wet from residual salt but def warranted with the temps. Clipper tonight looks to be 287 north


----------



## truckie80

Actually doing most of the houses if not all of them, decent little coating of fluff


----------



## shawn_

AllAboutGreen said:


> full salt run...most were just wet from residual salt but def warranted with the temps. Clipper tonight looks to be 287 north


Would be nice if we got a clipper south


----------



## Tony_D

truckie80 said:


> Actually doing most of the houses if not all of them, decent little coating of fluff


I did most of my houses other than a couple that were already done. Easy as hell with the leaf blowers


----------



## djt1029

I didn't expect it, but we're getting in a full route including residential also. It's always a weird day when one crew is still out finishing some snow while another is on a landscape job.


----------



## Tony_D

How far into the winter do all you guys who are still working keep it up? Around me pretty much everyone is just waiting for snow. I did see two landscapers out last week but that's really it since Christmas. I would like to find a way to keep at least a few days of work in the winter


----------



## shawn_

Tony_D said:


> How far into the winter do all you guys who are still working keep it up? Around me pretty much everyone is just waiting for snow. I did see two landscapers out last week but that's really it since Christmas. I would like to find a way to keep at least a few days of work in the winter


Do some interior painting and stuff in the winter .


----------



## MGLC

We keep going until there's too much snow on the ground to continue I've had about 8-12 guys working daily since New Years, but no Saturdays and if it's under 20 degrees, I'll leave them home. Construction, winter pruning, machine work, some touch up cleanups, there's still plenty that can be done, even some planting here and there


----------



## treeguyry

Tony_D said:


> How far into the winter do all you guys who are still working keep it up? Around me pretty much everyone is just waiting for snow. I did see two landscapers out last week but that's really it since Christmas. I would like to find a way to keep at least a few days of work in the winter


I know some of the landscapers I work with push some shrub/small tree removal jobs to the winter wince they can keep doing them then, or start rip outs for jobs they have lined up in the spring to speed up their April schedule.


----------



## djt1029

Up until a few years ago I did very little winter work, then I just started trying to line up a few jobs for winter every year. Last year we worked until the Jan 31 snow (same as mentioned above no Saturday’s, also worked some shorter days than in season especially on Fridays) and started spring projects probably the second week of March. Winter’s are easier to find work for when you’ve been around for a while


----------



## MKWL2

We used to work straight through the winter on Hardscape/masonry jobs - capped hours at 40/week from December 15th-March 15th. Kept the guys busy but I lost money almost every winter- everything takes longer in the cold and no one wants to pay a premium to have you working in the winter to offset it. So now my guys are “off” in the winter from about Christmas through the second week of March. The older I get the less I see the point in working just to work but not turning a profit...


----------



## V_Scapes

We shut down in January and February. I have a couple of jobs to do but there's no rush and I hate the cold. We'll start up as soon as the weather and ground conditions permit in March.


----------



## Mike_C

Most landscapers take the winter off other than maybe a random day here and there. This forum just happens to be made up of a lot of guys who are gluttons for punishment. You can be successful taking winters off, you can be successful working straight through, it really comes down to your own business structure


----------



## truckie80

I usually finish fall cleanups sometime during the second week of December, then we work another week or so finishing up whatever else is left to do and that's about it. A few random jobs usually pop up during the winter and I'll do them, but if you don't count snow, from Christmas - around March 15 we probably work less than 10 days every year. Sometimes way less then that

The week before we start real work every spring, I have my guys all come back in for a few days and work on prepping everything that way everybody gets some hours and gets to shake off the rust without going from 0-100 immediately


----------



## Tony_D

I know most of you guys who keep going do a lot of hardscape/masonry and I want to get into that but I know it's going to take time but I would just be happy at this point doing some random trimming/rip out type jobs sometimes in the winter. I don't need or want to work every day I like winter down time I just would like to do some billable work when it isn't snowing


----------



## Randall Ave

Bernie Rayno has a Twitter up about a possible weekend coastal storm. I no, I no. Way to early to think about it.


----------



## truckie80

Randall Ave said:


> Bernie Rayno has a Twitter up about a possible weekend coastal storm. I no, I no. Way to early to think about it.


You know how to use Twitter?


----------



## Randall Ave

truckie80 said:


> You know how to use Twitter?


I can click on it, that's about it.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

This is a pretty good video explaining the puzzle pieces involved for this weekend's potential system.


----------



## AllAboutGreen

This one seems like its actual in the cards for some work....I could use 6.1" haha


----------



## J.Ricci

Mike_C said:


> Most landscapers take the winter off other than maybe a random day here and there. This forum just happens to be made up of a lot of guys who are gluttons for punishment. You can be successful taking winters off, you can be successful working straight through, it really comes down to your own business structure


Winter's off? This is news to me


----------



## MGLC

Euro and GFS still at odds over how this one goes for us, although they both look plowable


----------



## Tony_D

MGLC said:


> Euro and GFS still at odds over how this one goes for us, although they both look plowable


Which is worse? I really don't want to get buried that big storm last year sucked


----------



## Kevin_NJ

We're still days away from go time. Here's one guy's thoughts on two potential scenarios based on the Euro.

The only guarantee at this time is that we'll know by Saturday afternoon.


----------



## V_Scapes

We would need both pieces of energy out over the mid west to phase at just the right time to get a significant event.


----------



## treeguyry

V_Scapes said:


> We would need both pieces of energy out over the mid west to phase at just the right time to get a significant event.


If I was still plowing, that would probably happen, but I think you guys might be alright since I'm out


----------



## AllAboutGreen

V_Scapes said:


> We would need both pieces of energy out over the mid west to phase at just the right time to get a significant event.


Tons of moving pieces...im just rooting for a plowable event...no need for significant snow....


----------



## Klaibs27

The Euro keeps trending West. Where will it stop or will it go back out to sea?


----------



## MGLC

Euro has us getting hit hard, GFS has NJ being grazed on the outer edge, more like a 3-6 type storm with New England getting the worst of it. 

I'd be perfectly happy with a plowable snow, we don't need to get buried to make money


----------



## UniqueTouch

Got to love that Biden. Go to buy a new seal coating setup and it went up $7000 over night. scum bag , so pissed


----------



## V_Scapes

MGLC said:


> Euro has us getting hit hard, GFS has NJ being grazed on the outer edge, more like a 3-6 type storm with New England getting the worst of it.
> 
> I'd be perfectly happy with a plowable snow, we don't need to get buried to make money


I'm rooting for the GFS.


----------



## MKWL2

UniqueTouch said:


> Got to love that Biden. Go to buy a new seal coating setup and it went up $7000 over night. scum bag , so pissed


Prices on everything going up… and stocks going down… Biden's America Ladies and Gentlemen….


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> I'm rooting for the GFS.


Same here. Even though a lot haven't come to fruition, it feels like we've been watching "potential" systems constantly since New Years. In a lot of ways it's more stressful


----------



## Mattymax

Mike_C said:


> Same here. Even though a lot haven't come to fruition, it feels like we've been watching "potential" systems constantly since New Years. In a lot of ways it's more stressful


Super stressful. Every dam* week it's another 3 foot storm.


----------



## V_Scapes

Like we discussed before it's mostly due to these bone heads online causing the hysteria. The worst part of winter storms is the anxiety prior to.


----------



## sota

I want a KABOOM with a size of DUDE WHERE'S MY CAR.


----------



## gman2310

sota said:


> I want a KABOOM with a size of DUDE WHERE'S MY CAR.


No thanks lol….I'll take a nice 6-9" storm. Luckily it's gonna be on the weekend and we will have time to open places


----------



## Petr51488

sota said:


> I want a KABOOM with a size of DUDE WHERE'S MY CAR.


Haha I literally think you're the only one in here who likes snow


----------



## S_Marino87

Petr51488 said:


> Haha I literally think you're the only one in here who likes snow


I did too until I went out on my own. Easy to like snow as a sub, not so easy when all the associated headaches are your headaches


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> Haha I literally think you're the only one in here who likes snow


Dont forget @shawn_


----------



## AG09

On a serious note anyone know what happened to @LAB INC or where he disappeared to?


----------



## Mike_C

Mattymax said:


> Super stressful. Every dam* week it's another 3 foot storm.


Mentally exhausting



AG09 said:


> On a serious note anyone know what happened to @LAB INC or where he disappeared to?


I was wondering about him the other day, he really just fell off the face of the earth


----------



## shawn_

I like salting better, but yeah I like plowing I’m on the plowsite.com , it’s a great secondary source of income lowred:


----------



## J.Ricci

I don't mind the snow, but I'd rather just keep moving on regular work. Never had to lay a paver at 2AM


----------



## MKWL2

J.Ricci said:


> I don't mind the snow, but I'd rather just keep moving on regular work. Never had to lay a paver at 2AM


You must not do emergency drainage work then lol… I have had to both remove and re-lay pavers at 2am… in a hurricane… it's a lot of fun.


----------



## J.Ricci

MKWL2 said:


> You must not do emergency drainage work then lol… I have had to both remove and re-lay pavers at 2am… in a hurricane… it's a lot of fun.


Couldn't pay me enough, I swore off most emergency work after finally catching up from Sandy


----------



## AllAboutGreen

Even weather works can't decide if it's going to be plowable or just a salt…


----------



## V_Scapes

AllAboutGreen said:


> Even weather works can't decide if it's going to be plowable or just a salt…
> View attachment 232021
> View attachment 232023


No one really has a clear idea yet. Should know better once everything comes onto the west coast today.


----------



## MKWL2

V_Scapes said:


> No one really has a clear idea yet. Should know better once everything comes onto the west coast today.


Yep- hopefully somewhere in between on the models, and with any luck it will stay off the coast far enough so it's all snow, not snow to sleet to freezing rain to snow to regular rain and back to snow… but being that it's NJ I'm sure there will be at least some mixing.


----------



## V_Scapes

MKWL2 said:


> Yep- hopefully somewhere in between on the models, and with any luck it will stay off the coast far enough so it's all snow, not snow to sleet to freezing rain to snow to regular rain and back to snow… but being that it's NJ I'm sure there will be at least some mixing.


I haven't seen or heard much of anything about mixing probably going to be too cold.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Mid 30s during the day Friday. Remember the system we had last week(?) the warm air stayed longer than expected and the snow was all rain.


----------



## MKWL2

Kevin_NJ said:


> Mid 30s during the day Friday. Remember the system we had last week(?) the warm air stayed longer than expected and the snow was all rain.


This is what I'm afraid of lol I can see it now… 12-18" of snow then 10-14" with some mix then 6-8" starting as snow to mix and rain back to snow… mark my words lol


----------



## MKWL2

V_Scapes said:


> I haven't seen or heard much of anything about mixing probably going to be too cold.


I hope you're right but I'm not holding my breath… I'm not feeling lucky enough to have it be all snow lol


----------



## MGLC

V_Scapes said:


> No one really has a clear idea yet. Should know better once everything comes onto the west coast today.


Then we'll really know Saturday afternoon/evening when it's out of here



MKWL2 said:


> I hope you're right but I'm not holding my breath… I'm not feeling lucky enough to have it be all snow lol


I couldn't even begin to count how many times storms that were supposed to be all snow ended up being a fraction of the snowfall prediction followed by hours upon hours of mixed precip.

All that said, I can't remember the Euro and GFS going head to head like this in a very long time, if ever. Parts of NJ are looking at the possibility of a basically a trace on the GFS, 12-18 on the Euro. The truth is probably somewhere in the middle

I don't know if anyone remembers it, but right around this time in I believe 2015, we had a storm that the media talked about for days in advance and they threw around numbers like 3ft of snow for Northern New Jersey / NYC area. When the dust cleared and the snow stopped it was no where near that (most of NJ was in more of a 2-5" range), the current GFS setup shows a similar solution to how that one ended up. Doesn't mean it is what will happen, but it's possible.


----------



## AG09

MGLC said:


> Then we'll really know Saturday afternoon/evening when it's out of here
> 
> I don't know if anyone remembers it, but right around this time in I believe 2015, we had a storm that the media talked about for days in advance and they threw around numbers like 3ft of snow for Northern New Jersey / NYC area. When the dust cleared and the snow stopped it was no where near that (most of NJ was in more of a 2-5" range), the current GFS setup shows a similar solution to how that one ended up. Doesn't mean it is what will happen, but it's possible.


I remember that. We ended up with nothin not even a trace after all that hype. It was a complete mind f$ck!!


----------



## djt1029

MGLC said:


> Then we'll really know Saturday afternoon/evening when it's out of here
> 
> I couldn't even begin to count how many times storms that were supposed to be all snow ended up being a fraction of the snowfall prediction followed by hours upon hours of mixed precip.
> 
> All that said, I can't remember the Euro and GFS going head to head like this in a very long time, if ever. Parts of NJ are looking at the possibility of a basically a trace on the GFS, 12-18 on the Euro. The truth is probably somewhere in the middle
> 
> I don't know if anyone remembers it, but right around this time in I believe 2015, we had a storm that the media talked about for days in advance and they threw around numbers like 3ft of snow for Northern New Jersey / NYC area. When the dust cleared and the snow stopped it was no where near that (most of NJ was in more of a 2-5" range), the current GFS setup shows a similar solution to how that one ended up. Doesn't mean it is what will happen, but it's possible.


I remember that also, 4" tops here after days of stressing out. That was the biggest sense of relief I had ever felt in my life other than when my high school girlfriend counted weeks wrong


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Pretty sure this is the one you're thinking of... I remember sitting in a parking lot waiting and watching the radar.

https://www.nj.com/weather/2015/01/...e_monster_blizzard_of_2015_so_very_wrong.html


----------



## Mike_C

Euro ticked east a decent amount from what I just saw, potentially more of a monmouth area storm than north jersey, good news for @iceyman and @shawn_



Kevin_NJ said:


> Pretty sure this is the one you're thinking of... I remember sitting in a parking lot waiting and watching the radar.
> 
> https://www.nj.com/weather/2015/01/...e_monster_blizzard_of_2015_so_very_wrong.html


I remember around 3AM my phone starting ringing off the hook between my guys and a couple of my buddy's "This things a bust" I thought for sure they jinxed us, but we had some locations we couldn't even salt in that storm


----------



## sota

overall disappointed in all of this season.


----------



## Randall Ave

I had to go up into Vernon for an out of fuel. I was seeing about 6 inches for here when I left, I just looked, if we get anything at this point, I will be surprised.


----------



## J.Ricci

MGLC said:


> Then we'll really know Saturday afternoon/evening when it's out of here
> 
> I couldn't even begin to count how many times storms that were supposed to be all snow ended up being a fraction of the snowfall prediction followed by hours upon hours of mixed precip.
> 
> All that said, I can't remember the Euro and GFS going head to head like this in a very long time, if ever. Parts of NJ are looking at the possibility of a basically a trace on the GFS, 12-18 on the Euro. The truth is probably somewhere in the middle
> 
> I don't know if anyone remembers it, but right around this time in I believe 2015, we had a storm that the media talked about for days in advance and they threw around numbers like 3ft of snow for Northern New Jersey / NYC area. When the dust cleared and the snow stopped it was no where near that (most of NJ was in more of a 2-5" range), the current GFS setup shows a similar solution to how that one ended up. Doesn't mean it is what will happen, but it's possible.


Careful some guys here might start expecting you and Icey to give them daily weather updates

NAM just completely wiffed on the entire state


----------



## sota

maybe a total whiff would be nice.

stratus just officially puked its alternator just now.
been getting the battery warning light the last couple days, but it was going away a couple seconds after start up. last night voltage must have dropped pretty far, as the car suddenly lit the dash up like a christmas tree, and it shifted into 2nd gear and wouldn't come out. put it in neutral for a couple seconds and back in drive and things seemed to normal out again. today I plugged in a volt meter and yep, it's not charging randomly. almost didn't make it home from dropping off the kid at TKD, as volts were down below 10.2 at one point.


----------



## Randall Ave

J.Ricci said:


> Careful some guys here might start expecting you and Icey to give them daily weather updates
> 
> NAM just completely wiffed on the entire state


And tomorrow nights news will still be with, it's the BIG ONE!!!


----------



## V_Scapes

At this point looks like a miss for NJ for big totals.
Imagine all of these big storms came to fruition in one month?


----------



## shawn_

V_Scapes said:


> At this point looks like a miss for NJ for big totals.
> Imagine all of these big storms came to fruition in one month?


Yeah I'd be in snow business full time & have summers off


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> At this point looks like a miss for NJ for big totals.
> Imagine all of these big storms came to fruition in one month?


I remember years back we had quite a few back to back storm's, and I think the blizzard in 1996, that was fun. My timeline could be off.


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> At this point looks like a miss for NJ for big totals.
> Imagine all of these big storms came to fruition in one month?


We'd be exhausted and probably sleep away 90% of February, but we'd be rich. Last winter after the big one we broke into a pretty active pattern, they always end at some point though and this one looks like it's coming to a close fairly soon no matter what this storm does


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> We'd be exhausted and probably sleep away 90% of February, but we'd be rich. Last winter after the big one we broke into a pretty active pattern, they always end at some point though and this one looks like it's coming to a close fairly soon no matter what this storm does


Definitely would be rich.

Big time warm up next week with highs close to 50. Good time to get away.


----------



## demetrios007

Can't wait to go icefishing in a T-shirt next week. I'm gonna let my 10yo play hookie and chase flags all day


----------



## V_Scapes

demetrios007 said:


> Can't wait to go icefishing in a T-shirt next week. I'm gonna let my 10yo play hookie and chase flags all day


That's awesome


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> Definitely would be rich.
> 
> Big time warm up next week with highs close to 50. Good time to get away.


Perfect getaway week


----------



## Mattymax

Looks like all the totals came down for NJ. Northern jersey is now showing under an inch.

matt


----------



## shawn_

Maybe the south will get hammered again, because it seems every storm just swings and misses right past NJ


----------



## S_Marino87

shawn_ said:


> Maybe the south will get hammered again, because it seems every storm just swings and misses right past NJ


Maybe you can hitch a ride with Mike


----------



## V_Scapes

S_Marino87 said:


> Maybe you can hitch a ride with Mike


Better go North East for this one.


----------



## demetrios007

Pretty much all the models this morning have the coast getting decent snow. North and west is a bust for once Shore area looks good as does the L.I. tip up thru Boston. 
You south guys are gonna make some money w this one.....good for u guys. 2nd one this year that's a south hitter


----------



## J.Ricci

Seems like the Euro at least brings a little snow into north jersey (1-3/3-6 maybe), the GFS completely shafts upstate jersey and doesn't even give us much down here


----------



## Randall Ave

J.Ricci said:


> Seems like the Euro at least brings a little snow into north jersey, the GFS completely shafts upstate jersey and doesn't even give us much down here


We could all meet in Atlantic City. Gambling, drinking, snow,


----------



## J.Ricci

Randall Ave said:


> We could all meet in Atlantic City. Gambling, drinking, snow,


I'm actually going next Friday, I hope it's not another time where they threaten us all week with a Saturday storm


----------



## rizzoa13

Come say hi, Atlantic City is 5 miles away from me.


----------



## truckie80

From what I just read if the GFS is right all of North Jersey would be a complete miss, but more realistically we're in a 3-6 type storm here. What a rollercoaster this weeks been


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> From what I just read if the GFS is right all of North Jersey would be a complete miss, but more realistically we're in a 3-6 type storm here. What a rollercoaster this weeks been


Seems about right, yet another shift back west overnight. It's getting old.


----------



## AllAboutGreen

3-6/4-8" is perfect

Looks drawn out...not ending till Sat evening...


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> Seems about right, yet another shift back west overnight. It's getting old.


Euro went a little east. Seems like it's lining up for the shore to get a pretty good snow and the northern half a 3-6 situation east 1-3 west. And you're probably right in the middle of that line


----------



## MKWL2

Yup I'm happy with a 3-6/4-8 event... be nice if it wasn't dragged out for 24 hours but it is what it is...


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Euro went a little east. Seems like it's lining up for the shore to get a pretty good snow and the northern half a 3-6 situation east 1-3 west. And you're probably right in the middle of that line


I'm going to plan for 6", if we get less even better. With all of this uncertainty I wouldn't be surprised if those higher totals move more West.


----------



## V_Scapes

FWIW euro shows Boston getting 26" and GFS is at 8".


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm in the west side of Morris County, not expecting much of anything from this. You guys on the coast and down south, it's all you on this one.


----------



## Petr51488

please move east….. please


----------



## Tony_D

I'm still learning this weather stuff, but the GFS has me with less than an inch and the Euro what looks like 4-5" looks good for the south part of nj though


----------



## Petr51488

Tony_D said:


> I'm still learning this weather stuff, but the GFS has me with less than an inch and the Euro what looks like 4-5" looks good for the south part of nj though


But a slight movement west means more snow- east will be less. Either way- all powdery snow.


----------



## MGLC

That 3-6 / 4-8 range is what I think most of the northern half of the state ends up with, and it will all be powder. From Monmouth & Ocean and south a foot isn't out of the question. This is New England's storm though. I bet there's plenty of areas up there getting over 2' unless there's a drastic change. All of that being said; if the GFS ends up being the lone wolf that had this storms number the whole time, most of us won't do more than salt.


----------



## treeguyry

You can all thank me for retiring from snow removal after last winter, if I was still in the game, we would be in New England's position right now no doubt about it


----------



## Mike_C

It's a rare occurrence that I'm the one likely to get the least snow in my backyard


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Folks up North aren't out of this yet.


----------



## Klaibs27

It's my fault... leaving for Breckenridge tomorrow so the very few customers I have get to fend for themselves. This is what sucks about working alone and the only real contact I have in my area is commercial only. Oh well. Have fun with this one boys. The European keeps pushing it West but you're all right, the Boston area is getting wacked!


----------



## MKWL2

I’m sure glad I don’t plow up by Boston- those poor guys are going to get slammed hard


----------



## Randall Ave

I just don't see this moving that far east. See what tomorrow morning forcast says.


----------



## shawn_

Latest nam


----------



## J.Ricci

Nam's always drunk in this time frame


----------



## V_Scapes

The truth is that we'll all know what happens Sunday morning.


----------



## shawn_

V_Scapes said:


> The truth is that we'll all know what happens Sunday morning.


Who's buried and who's not *trucewhiteflag*


----------



## Mike_C

shawn_ said:


> Who's buried and who's not *trucewhiteflag*


Looks like this one is your turn to get buried


----------



## shawn_

Mike_C said:


> Looks like this one is your turn to get buried


oh yes with 60mph winds , shall be fun


----------



## Randall Ave

shawn_ said:


> oh yes with 60mph winds , shall be fun


Your kinda in the sweet spot for this one.


----------



## Mattymax

Looks like a nice 4-8” band across central jersey. 8-12 for Bergen and into the city


----------



## truckie80

Everything is still all over the place, 6-10" seems to be the general consensus for my area. Even though it drags on into the afternoon tomorrow it seems to shut off early enough that we should be able to sleep before sunrise


----------



## Petr51488

Hopefully whatever is currently falling is screwing with the models and is over hyping the amounts.


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> Hopefully whatever is currently falling is screwing with the models and is over hyping the amounts.


It doesn't work like that.

EPAWA claims a shift Northwest.


----------



## Petr51488

V_Scapes said:


> It doesn't work like that.
> 
> EPAWA claims a shift Northwest.


I know, but one can dream


----------



## MGLC

V_Scapes said:


> It doesn't work like that.
> 
> EPAWA claims a shift Northwest.


I saw his last video, but I think the original forecast is more correct. Nam shifted a little more east since then, and it's pretty common to see a quick west then east push or vice versa right ahead of a storm


----------



## sota

making tentative plans to head down to freehold after I get done here.
mom is in the jackpot zone.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Shawn you got all the drivers ya need for Monmouth county sites?


----------



## Tony_D

Not really looking forward to the storm but the two good things are it should def be powder and its this weekend not next. My parents rented a house in the Pocono's and I'm gonna be pissed if I miss it


----------



## Randall Ave

The Winter Storm Warning up the totals, now shows 4 to 11 inches. Guess if they make it that far apart, they can't say they were wrong.


----------



## UniqueTouch

I had a feeling it was going to track back to the west but we’ll see. Imagine if there was another blocker out to see and made this thing sit on us for a while. It would be insane


----------



## S_Marino87

Anyone see what time this is supposed to be clearing out of here tomorrow? Accuweather hourly shows like 7PM but that seems crazy to me


----------



## Randall Ave

Here about 12. By the shore supposed to be snowing over an inch an hour. Per the experts that is. But I'm heading west cause a driver was board and ripped the airlines off the back of the cab to the trailer.


----------



## AllAboutGreen

Late afternoon to early evening is what I saw. Winds will be blowing all night though


----------



## djt1029

TWC is showing it just being snow showers at 2PM tomorrow on the hourly for here. I think Accuweather is the worst when it comes to the timing of a storm


----------



## Petr51488

djt1029 said:


> TWC is showing it just being snow showers at 2PM tomorrow on the hourly for here. I think Accuweather is the worst when it comes to the timing of a storm


Twc is the best as far as hour by hour .


----------



## Mike_C

Say what you want about the weather channel, but their hourly is the most accurate and they actually update it. They also lower their totals mid storm when it's a bust.


----------



## Petr51488

Mike_C said:


> Say what you want about the weather channel, but their hourly is the most accurate and they actually update it. They also lower their totals mid storm when it's a bust.


10000%


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Re: TWC, now I know they're calling in Kenan.


----------



## V_Scapes

Tony_D said:


> Not really looking forward to the storm but the two good things are it should def be powder and its this weekend not next. My parents rented a house in the Pocono's and I'm gonna be pissed if I miss it


Get used to it. I've missed alot of fun and flown back days early from vacations for this stupid business.


----------



## V_Scapes

Kevin_NJ said:


> Re: TWC, now I know they're calling in Kenan.


Will Kel be the next one?


----------



## truckie80

Mike_C said:


> Say what you want about the weather channel, but their hourly is the most accurate and they actually update it. They also lower their totals mid storm when it's a bust.


Funny you guys mention TWC, I just looked at it and went from 3-5 tonight and 3-5 tomorrow to 3-5 tonight and 1-3 tomorrow. Wonder if theres something to that, or if it's just a fluke model or something


----------



## Mattymax

truckie80 said:


> Funny you guys mention TWC, I just looked at it and went from 3-5 tonight and 3-5 tomorrow to 3-5 tonight and 1-3 tomorrow. Wonder if theres something to that, or if it's just a fluke model or something


It's been changing by me all day. Flip flopping


----------



## Kevin_NJ

The most recent run of one of the models (Euro I think) went a little East. I think that was the only one to do so. Observations of the movement of the system indicate that last run showing an Eastern movement are wrong. 

The above is how I am interpreting what other people have said. I'm about 95% confident in my interpretation.


----------



## J.Ricci

12-18" here seems to be a safe bet, going to be a long day tomorrow


----------



## S_Marino87

J.Ricci said:


> 12-18" here seems to be a safe bet, going to be a long day tomorrow


You shore guys finally get your chance to be the jackpot


----------



## Tony_D

6-10 here according to Lee Goldberg it seems like powdery snow like last years super bowl storm


----------



## MKWL2

V_Scapes said:


> Get used to it. I've missed alot of fun and flown back days early from vacations for this stupid business.


Isn't it fun being in business though?:laugh:


----------



## V_Scapes

MKWL2 said:


> Isn't it fun being in business though?:laugh:


I'm losing enthusiasm as the years go by.

Good luck to you guys down the shore. Kinda nice to not be in the bullseye for once.


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> I'm losing enthusiasm as the years go by.
> 
> Good luck to you guys down the shore. Kinda nice to not be in the bullseye for once.


That's a massive understatement


----------



## MGLC

I'm closing on a house down the shore next week, with the way things look now the first thing I'll be doing after getting the keys is digging the place out.


----------



## djt1029

Starting to flurry here


----------



## V_Scapes

It snowed here all day today. I laid salt down at noon hoping it burns some off for a while.


----------



## Mike_C

MGLC said:


> I'm closing on a house down the shore next week, with the way things look now the first thing I'll be doing after getting the keys is digging the place out.


Just don't schedule a house warming until after the winter's over, we all see how that worked out for tomorrow @djt1029


----------



## treeguyry

Flurries and light snow here with a coating down. Everything turned white pretty quickly, but it's staying steady now. It's those fine flakes that add up slow. Be safe everyone


----------



## Randall Ave

Got some snow coming down, and it's a little breezy. But not a heavy snow fall.


----------



## Mattymax

Not much here yet. Maybe and inch + 1/2 Morris county. Maybe back to bed for a few


----------



## djt1029

Around 3" of fluff here


----------



## J.Ricci

A foot or so here


----------



## V_Scapes

About 3" here, going to open up the commercials soon.


----------



## MKWL2

3-4” in NW Bergen- we might just wait on all the driveways till it’s done unless it really starts cranking- looks like it’s out of here around 1-2pm.


----------



## djt1029

MKWL2 said:


> 3-4" in NW Bergen- we might just wait on all the driveways till it's done unless it really starts cranking- looks like it's out of here around 1-2pm.


 That's what I'm doing unless something changes, not touching residential until its done.

Commercials are all scraped and shoveled, now the hard part - trying to figure out when to bring all the labor in


----------



## MKWL2

djt1029 said:


> That's what I'm doing unless something changes, not touching residential until its done.
> 
> Commercials are all scraped and shoveled, now the hard part - trying to figure out when to bring all the labor in


Agreed- seems we are going to end up on the lower end of projections unless it really cranks up in the next few hours. Looks like it starts to pull out around 2… we will probably get going for cleaning everything up around then. Salt heavy boys- going to be frigid temps tonight.


----------



## truckie80

Seems like it tapers to snow showers sometime around 1, gets out 2...It's fluffy as heck, so unless it cranks up I'll probably hold off on bringing shovelers in until it's completely over, there's no time crunch.


----------



## sota

kid measured 3-4" on the deck. blowing snow making it hard to be accurate.


----------



## Mike_C

Checked my cameras at my place down the shore, seems like it must be close to 18" in the front yard, and just half that in the backyard. Up here we're probably around 4" but it's hard to get a good read on it with the wind


----------



## V_Scapes

We're going through everything now, back edge looks like it's closing in.


----------



## MKWL2

V_Scapes said:


> We're going through everything now, back edge looks like it's closing in.


I was hoping it would be but TWC radar at least shows snow till like 3 now


----------



## Mattymax

MKWL2 said:


> I was hoping it would be but TWC radar at least shows snow till like 3 now


I agree. That time keeps dragging out. Was ending at 1 about 2 hour ago


----------



## MGLC

Powdery snow, better to not jump the gun anyway since the extra inch or so of snow won't make the route take any longer. Beats re-scraping locations you thought you were done with


----------



## Mike_C

We have Ch7 news on in the office, they can't help themselves from fawning over everything Adam's and Hochul say about how great they were prepared for the storm. Laying it on way thicker than the snow is that's for sure


----------



## Tony_D

I just did my house and where I park, fluffy snow easy to shovel / snowplow. Now I just want it to stop so we can go out and get done


----------



## S_Marino87

I ran through my route twice already and my guys did the sidewalks once, I'm not going back out until it's done now


----------



## MKWL2

S_Marino87 said:


> I ran through my route twice already and my guys did the sidewalks once, I'm not going back out until it's done now


Holy cow how much snow did you get?


----------



## AG09

News12 shows its done by 1230ish. TWC and accuweather say 3pm or so. Wtf?!?! 12-15 hours for 5 or so inches.


----------



## S_Marino87

MKWL2 said:


> Holy cow how much snow did you get?


Not much, maybe 6" hard to really tell


----------



## J.Ricci

It can stop now


----------



## Petr51488

S_Marino87 said:


> Not much, maybe 6" hard to really tell


Same here. 5-6". The wind sucks - but better than 6" of heavy slop.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

It can stop now. Please and thank you.


----------



## AG09

J.Ricci said:


> It can stop now





Kevin_NJ said:


> It can stop now. Please and thank you.


Seriously!!


----------



## djt1029

AG09 said:


> News12 shows its done by 1230ish. TWC and accuweather say 3pm or so. Wtf?!?! 12-15 hours for 5 or so inches.


Seems to be lightening up here, hopefully ch12 is right but I'm waiting on giving the guys a time. Don't want to jump the gun


----------



## Mike_C

J.Ricci said:


> It can stop now





Kevin_NJ said:


> It can stop now. Please and thank you.


You shore guys are getting buried, it's strange to be on this side for once


----------



## MKWL2

I think we are heading out around 2:30-3- still some decent bands passing through till around then.


----------



## J.Ricci

Measured 19" in one spot, winds whipping


----------



## djt1029

J.Ricci said:


> Measured 19" in one spot, winds whipping


Zero percent jealous. Good luck out there


----------



## djt1029

MKWL2 said:


> I think we are heading out around 2:30-3- still some decent bands passing through till around then.


Same here, just made the calls. Of course now it looks like it'll linger another hour....great


----------



## HeatMiser

I'm in that 6" range as well


----------



## MKWL2

djt1029 said:


> Same here, just made the calls. Of course now it looks like it'll linger another hour....great


We are heading out in about an hour- they're saying it could linger with flurries till like 6pm
Now… people are calling and getting antsy already.


----------



## MKWL2

This has to be one of the longest duration 3-4” events I’ve ever seen… refuses to just clear out.


----------



## truckie80

I don't think I'm hitting the 6" tier on some of my accounts. Hell of a long storm to only get first level billing in


----------



## MKWL2

truckie80 said:


> I don't think I'm hitting the 6" tier on some of my accounts. Hell of a long storm to only get first level billing in


Yeah I'll be interested to see what NWS says our total snowfall is here… I'm hoping for 4"'or better but cautiously optimistic


----------



## prezek

Same boat down here. Brought my guys in at midnight. Was supposed to wrap up by 3am….was still snowing at 8…awfully drawn out for a couple inches.


----------



## Randall Ave

Any pics from you shore guys, and no envy here at all.


----------



## V_Scapes

Way too long of an event for 3-4" but whatever. Salt was working well here even with temps in the teens.


----------



## MKWL2

V_Scapes said:


> Way too long of an event for 3-4" but whatever. Salt was working well here even with temps in the teens.


Yup- happy to be done with this one… would have liked to hit the 6" mark for billing but oh well…

looks like a good week end of this week to wash everything up and take a little break


----------



## Randall Ave

Darn cold out there now, I feel real bad every time the wife takes the dog out.


----------



## S_Marino87

Finished the route, picked up dinner and heading home now. Salt is working way better than I expected but I’ll probably have to spot salt before places open Monday morning


----------



## V_Scapes

S_Marino87 said:


> Finished the route, picked up dinner and heading home now. Salt is working way better than I expected but I'll probably have to spot salt before places open Monday morning


Did you pre treat?


----------



## truckie80

this one took longer than I expected with powder but we’ll be done before 10. Not bad overall


----------



## Mike_C

It came down light, but it’s freezing solid. 
Caravan leaving shortly for the shore


----------



## V_Scapes

It's cold out there.


----------



## sota

9 hours to run my route. People are so impatient


----------



## djt1029

I’m actually heading down the shore with some of the guys early tomorrow morning also. Heading home now guys are just finishing the last sidewalk touchup and this one is a wrap....At least in Bergen county


----------



## J.Ricci

Drifts 6ft in some of my lots, what a ****ing **** storm show this was


----------



## truckie80

Mike_C said:


> It came down light, but it's freezing solid.
> Caravan leaving shortly for the shore





djt1029 said:


> I'm actually heading down the shore with some of the guys early tomorrow morning also. Heading home now guys are just finishing the last sidewalk touchup and this one is a wrap....At least in Bergen county


I know the money's good, but man you guys are nuts the last thing I want to do tomorrow is anything snow related


----------



## S_Marino87

V_Scapes said:


> Did you pre treat?


Sort of, I salted yesterday morning's snow showers as soon as it started sticking and went extra heavy


----------



## Randall Ave

Got 5 degrees and a wind-chill of -3. Time to go fix some busted plows. Hope iceyman is doing OK. He ain't been around for this one.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

That was a butt-kicking. 

I spent 10? hours at a self-storage unit place. Drifts nearly up to my mirrors. Snow was going up over the plow then up over the hood. Large chunks of snow falling off the roofs onto my windshield. Lost count of how many times I lost traction. Had the worse stuck of my life. Had to back up in near zero visibility, ended up on top of my windrow. 90-120min to get out. Second truck got stuck trying to get to me to pull me out. Check Engine Light came on in the process. Hopefully I just dislodged a sensor plug. Pulled the codes, one for license plate light circuit (was surprised to see a code for that) and another code for same O2 sensor I had trouble with over the summer. Cleared them, light stayed off, for now, I'm expecting it to come back. 

It didn't take me long to remember why I wasn't supposed to be doing this anymore. I must learn how to say no. Or have my wife do it for me. Well, I did say no yesterday. Got a phone call on the way home asking if I wanted to do another property. Not a regular account. I think it was one of his grass customers looking for someone. I probably could have named my price. It would have gotten me home another 2-3 hours later maybe? I said no thanks. 

I still need to get over to my parents house. 

Only good thing was it was a light snow, yes the wind was an added pain, but imagine if it was the wet slop we often get!


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Randall Ave said:


> Any pics from you shore guys, and no envy here at all.


I didn't take many. I'll see what my dash cam was able to pick up later this week. Here's one for now. I took this one for the drifts on the roof.


----------



## djt1029

truckie80 said:


> I know the money's good, but man you guys are nuts the last thing I want to do tomorrow is anything snow related


I agree with you, just couldn't turn it down.


----------



## sota

If anyone would be willing to share some tips/pointers/suggestions on how to take advantage of storms that hit the southern portion more, I'd appreciate it.

Also, high beam went out on the right bulb last night. 4x6 bulbs. Want to replace both with some serious jagoff bulbs. Any suggestions? Something that does a TON of spill light when in low beam, and is like the sun in high beam.


----------



## MKWL2

If anyone down near the shore or anywhere in NJ needs help with skid loader work LMK- Bobcat S650 with plow and bucket ready to travel south today.


----------



## J.Ricci

All my accounts are done but we've got most of the day today with emergency work leading into at least 2-3 nights of moving snow. When the bills go out, this will by far be my best storm ever


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> All my accounts are done but we've got most of the day today with emergency work leading into at least 2-3 nights of moving snow. When the bills go out, this will by far be my best storm ever


One crew moving snow the other laying pavers tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

This was the on-ramp for the GSP SB from 34.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I-195 EB approaching Rte 9.


----------



## MGLC

Anyone down the shore in a pinch let me know a bunch of skids/ctl’s along with a Case 580 and kubota R630


----------



## Tony_D

Storm was a pain in the ass, one house was done when I got there then another called me like 5 times. All my houses were done by 9pm so it wasn’t even late. Then plowed my dads building while he and my brother shuffled trucks around out of the way. Right when we finished I got out to salt and dropped my phone, idk if it was because it was so cold or what but the screen cracked like 15 ways. Just got it fixed 

At least it wasn’t bad as you guys down the shore got


----------



## truckie80

Tony_D said:


> Storm was a pain in the ass, one house was done when I got there then another called me like 5 times. All my houses were done by 9pm so it wasn't even late. Then plowed my dads building while he and my brother shuffled trucks around out of the way. Right when we finished I got out to salt and dropped my phone, idk if it was because it was so cold or what but the screen cracked like 15 ways. Just got it fixed
> 
> At least it wasn't bad as you guys down the shore got


Two of the many reasons why I hate any storm more than a couple inches


----------



## Randall Ave

truckie80 said:


> Two of the many reasons why I hate any storm more than a couple inches


It ain't the snow, it's the dealing with the public.


----------



## MKWL2

Randall Ave said:


> It ain't the snow, it's the dealing with the public.


Truer words have never been spoken… I must have fielded 10 calls yesterday between 9am and 2pm asking where we were, why weren't we there yet and telling me they had to get their kids to hockey practice… dude… you all have SUV's… it's 3" of snow… just drive over it…


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> One crew moving snow the other laying pavers tomorrow.


Lol hopefully early next week.



MKWL2 said:


> Truer words have never been spoken… I must have fielded 10 calls yesterday between 9am and 2pm asking where we were, why weren't we there yet and telling me they had to get their kids to hockey practice… dude… you all have SUV's… it's 3" of snow… just drive over it…


I don't do any residential snow, or advertise even commercial plowing anywhere and still had dozens of messages when I got back into my office today, including some who were yelling at my answering machine about how they couldn't believe we didn't even call back, but "if I don't want to make money"

To those of you with skids willing to come down - I can probably get you in touch with a property management company with shore rental houses that need to be dug out. DM me your numbers if you're interested and I'll pass them along.


----------



## djt1029

MKWL2 said:


> Truer words have never been spoken… I must have fielded 10 calls yesterday between 9am and 2pm asking where we were, why weren't we there yet and telling me they had to get their kids to hockey practice… dude… you all have SUV's… it's 3" of snow… just drive over it…


I have a strict if you call me and you're off my list policy. One warning, and that's not one warning per storm either. I dropped one yesterday over it


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I've gotten better at avoiding eye contact with people trying to flag me down. I've instructed my wife to do the same when she's with me.


----------



## MKWL2

djt1029 said:


> I have a strict if you call me and you're off my list policy. One warning, and that's not one warning per storm either. I dropped one yesterday over it


I may have to go that route for next year (if I'm even still doing snow then)… every year my wife tells me to stop plowing her here I am lol pulling my hair out dealing with more idiots every year.


----------



## SHAWZER

Different area but I would just wave at them as I drove by . Poor planning on there end part does not make for an emergency on mine .


----------



## AG09

djt1029 said:


> I have a strict if you call me and you're off my list policy. One warning, and that's not one warning per storm either. I dropped one yesterday over it


Thats good policy. I used to do a bunch of houses and got rid of them all because I got tired of dealing with the bull**** like the when are you coming calls, I need my house done first because I have a drs appt, etc. I have noticed more and more guys are getting out of the residential.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MKWL2 said:


> … every year my wife tells me to stop plowing her


Bah, they just say that, cat and mouse


----------



## Mattymax

None of the bigger guys by me do residential. How do I know ? Because I get there overflow calls all day before during and after a storm. I have a few commercial and my solid residential. I don’t gain any residential accounts. When I lose one from someone moving or passing away I don’t replace them. I also don’t leave my town on my normal route. Big storms I’ll take calls after my routes completely done and I’ll work days after.


----------



## djt1029

Kevin_NJ said:


> I've gotten better at avoiding eye contact with people trying to flag me down. I've instructed my wife to do the same when she's with me.


You guys are all way nicer than I am, I'll just stare and keep driving



AG09 said:


> Thats good policy. I used to do a bunch of houses and got rid of them all because I got tired of dealing with the bull**** like the when are you coming calls, I need my house done first because I have a drs appt, etc. I have noticed more and more guys are getting out of the residential.


I've been scaling back every year, down to about 20 or less now. I think next year I'm just going to add another few lots and get rid of the rest of the driveways. I've got some good ones but it's just not worth it



J.Ricci said:


> I don't do any residential snow, or advertise even commercial plowing anywhere and still had dozens of messages when I got back into my office today, including some who were yelling at my answering machine about how they couldn't believe we didn't even call back, but *"if I don't want to make money"*


Whenever I hear that after a blizzard, I really wish I could show them my receivables after the storm


----------



## AG09

djt1029 said:


> Whenever I hear that after a blizzard, I really wish I could show them my receivables after the storm


 my thoughts exactly


----------



## J.Ricci

djt1029 said:


> You guys are all way nicer than I am, I'll just stare and keep driving


I usually wave back



djt1029 said:


> Whenever I hear that after a blizzard, I really wish I could show them my receivables after the storm


Close to six figures in billing when this one is all said and done, but yeah that $300 driveway that they wouldn't even want to pay full price for is really going to hurt


----------



## MGLC

I think I'm the only "larger" company in my area doing any residential snow, I have around 120 driveways, but they're all 90% plowing with very minimal shoveling. Separate crews for commercial and residential make a big difference, and making sure everyone with more "intricate" shoveling that needs to be done (like clearing off patios etc) know that those details won't be until at least the day after the storm when a crew goes out and just does that.


----------



## V_Scapes

There's more than plenty of money to be made in residential snow removal. You need the right equipment and the patience to deal with people.


----------



## MKWL2

V_Scapes said:


> There's more than plenty of money to be made in residential snow removal. You need the right equipment and the patience to deal with people.


Yup this is true- key is being able to deal with people, or train them to learn some patience. Quick story, No exaggeration, I had a guy call me in the middle of last years 36" snowstorm, snow flying at 2-3" per hour, telling me that he needed to get out of his driveway so he could get his wife to Newark airport to fly down to FL (I'm sure the flights were going out that day) told him sure, it'll be another $300 for my brother to jump out of his route and hit the driveway… no problem. Not a single road had been touched from route 17 to the guys' house in saddle river- snow at least a foot deep on the roads- could barely get thru with our pickups and plow- but true to my word, driveway was plowed out… guy calls me back 15 mins after my brother finished up telling me that he made it to the end of his driveway but the road was not plowed, could we plow him a path from his house to the airport… he needs to get there NOW!

Need less to say he was off the list after we collected for that storm…. My patience for dealing with stupid people wears thinner and thinner every year- common sense just seems to be gone, especially with people with money to burn….


----------



## Petr51488

I thought about buying jackets that say “ not for hire” written all over them. (99% joking) . Every human I see while working that comes within 25 feet of me I think in my head “ NOOO- NOT DOING IT” 

all mine are residential. There is a massive market for it. Huge. But no thanks. I’ve gotten 95% of them to just leave me alone when it snows. I’ll take the “ are you doing our snow this year” once in the beginning and that’s it.

ive also noticed that snow work is bad for customer relations. The guys can screw up lawns wayyy more and be forgiven for it- but with snow- if I can’t do it right away or whatever- they get rid of me. I’ve had it happen many times. It’s like a death wish. Great customer- can you do my snow? Sure- sure as **** something isn’t 100% and I’m out


----------



## truckie80

MKWL2 said:


> Yup this is true- key is being able to deal with people, or train them to learn some patience. Quick story, No exaggeration, I had a guy call me in the middle of last years 36" snowstorm, snow flying at 2-3" per hour, telling me that he needed to get out of his driveway so he could get his wife to Newark airport to fly down to FL (I'm sure the flights were going out that day) told him sure, it'll be another $300 for my brother to jump out of his route and hit the driveway… no problem. Not a single road had been touched from route 17 to the guys' house in saddle river- snow at least a foot deep on the roads- could barely get thru with our pickups and plow- but true to my word, driveway was plowed out… guy calls me back 15 mins after my brother finished up telling me that he made it to the end of his driveway but the road was not plowed, could we plow him a path from his house to the airport… he needs to get there NOW!
> 
> Need less to say he was off the list after we collected for that storm…. My patience for dealing with stupid people wears thinner and thinner every year- common sense just seems to be gone, especially with people with money to burn….


........


----------



## sota

Randall Ave said:


> It ain't the snow, it's the dealing with the public.


I got one house, real liberal flaming pile of people, hillary/biden/bernie stickers all over their cars. Game the boss some song about needing to go out to "church" (on a saturday, at 4:30pm) to get us there earlier. They pulled their CR-V's out of the way so I could clear the driveway, then parked 'em both back in place. Never left.
Told the boss this; i'm not abandoning my route for them any longer. I don't care if they're dying or whatever. Granted I get paid by the hour, so the 30 minute detour is money in my pocket, but it's still a pain in the ass and a waste of my time.


----------



## MGLC

V_Scapes said:


> There's more than plenty of money to be made in residential snow removal. You need the right equipment and the patience to deal with people.


Patience is the biggest key. I don't have it, but my secretary does. My operations manager is a people pleaser and doesn't have a specific snow route so he bounces around the residential route in a supervisory role, and in a pinch can break off and hit a driveway.



MKWL2 said:


> Yup this is true- key is being able to deal with people, or train them to learn some patience. Quick story, No exaggeration, I had a guy call me in the middle of last years 36" snowstorm, snow flying at 2-3" per hour, telling me that he needed to get out of his driveway so he could get his wife to Newark airport to fly down to FL (I'm sure the flights were going out that day) told him sure, it'll be another $300 for my brother to jump out of his route and hit the driveway… no problem. Not a single road had been touched from route 17 to the guys' house in saddle river- snow at least a foot deep on the roads- could barely get thru with our pickups and plow- but true to my word, driveway was plowed out… guy calls me back 15 mins after my brother finished up telling me that he made it to the end of his driveway but the road was not plowed, could we plow him a path from his house to the airport… he needs to get there NOW!
> 
> Need less to say he was off the list after we collected for that storm…. My patience for dealing with stupid people wears thinner and thinner every year- common sense just seems to be gone, especially with people with money to burn….


Years ago there was a time I had 3 active NY Giants as customers, they've all since retired. Once we had a big storm on a Saturday night and we ended up plowing what felt like half the county to get them onto the highways Sunday morning. At least they could afford it and it made for a great story


----------



## Tony_D

Petr51488 said:


> I thought about buying jackets that say " not for hire" written all over them. (99% joking) . Every human I see while working that comes within 25 feet of me I think in my head " NOOO- NOT DOING IT"
> 
> all mine are residential. There is a massive market for it. Huge. But no thanks. I've gotten 95% of them to just leave me alone when it snows. I'll take the " are you doing our snow this year" once in the beginning and that's it.
> 
> ive also noticed that snow work is bad for customer relations. The guys can screw up lawns wayyy more and be forgiven for it- but with snow- if I can't do it right away or whatever- they get rid of me. I've had it happen many times. It's like a death wish. Great customer- can you do my snow? Sure- sure as **** something isn't 100% and I'm out


I already don't really like doing snow and I've only been doing it a few years. I like being able to go out over night and do the little storms, it's almost fun to me since I don't have a ton of accounts but daytime storms suck. People call and text all the time. Some are great and I never hear from them but the others make me crazy. A lot of them are good maintenance customers who never bother me with that though so it's hard. If I could just plow them out it would be faster but like you I have way too much shovel/snowblower work


----------



## Petr51488

You have to politely be an ass sometimes. For me - I start when the snow stops. So people know. I tell them I start when it stops. I have a route to follow. I don’t know when I will be there. Depends how much snow we have and how fast we work. I can not bounce around from one side of town to the other. It will get done. Those who can’t accept it will bounce around from company to company . Those who do- will likely not bother you.


----------



## J.Ricci

MGLC said:


> Patience is the biggest key. I don't have it, but my secretary does. My operations manager is a people pleaser and doesn't have a specific snow route so he bounces around the residential route in a supervisory role, and in a pinch can break off and hit a driveway.
> 
> Years ago there was a time I had 3 active NY Giants as customers, they've all since retired. Once we had a big storm on a Saturday night and we ended up plowing what felt like half the county to get them onto the highways Sunday morning. At least they could afford it and it made for a great story


This had to be the Coughlin era, nobody had any discipline before or since.


----------



## djt1029

sota said:


> I got one house, real liberal flaming pile of people, hillary/biden/bernie stickers all over their cars. Game the boss some song about needing to go out to "church" (on a saturday, at 4:30pm) to get us there earlier. They pulled their CR-V's out of the way so I could clear the driveway, then parked 'em both back in place. Never left.
> Told the boss this; i'm not abandoning my route for them any longer. I don't care if they're dying or whatever. Granted I get paid by the hour, so the 30 minute detour is money in my pocket, but it's still a pain in the ass and a waste of my time.


Church to them is watching a fauci press conference while wearing a mask and patting themselves on the back


----------



## sota

I don't know why, but this past storm it seemed like the plow was, well, plowing better. Normally I obsess about not driving over the snow first, as it seems to not scrape well afterwards. This time it didn't seem to matter. Only change since the last storm was, I added a deflector on top of the plow, to try and keep over top spilling down. Not sure if it works all that well at this point, and the plow weirdly wanted to lift during a push and ride over the snow an awful lot, but that's another story. The point is, it's a chunk of old conveyor belt, and added a noticeable chunk of weight to the plow, so maybe that's why it's working a bit better?
Because of that though, I was a changing my usual plow patterns. If it continues on the next couple storms, I might be able to do things in a bit more efficient manner at some properties, namely position myself before I push, instead of clearing space to position myself into.
Probably not something you all worry about, since you're all bigger/heavier I suspect.


----------



## UniqueTouch

sota said:


> I got one house, real liberal flaming pile of people, hillary/biden/bernie stickers all over their cars. Game the boss some song about needing to go out to "church" (on a saturday, at 4:30pm) to get us there earlier. They pulled their CR-V's out of the way so I could clear the driveway, then parked 'em both back in place. Never left.
> Told the boss this; i'm not abandoning my route for them any longer. I don't care if they're dying or whatever. Granted I get paid by the hour, so the 30 minute detour is money in my pocket, but it's still a pain in the ass and a waste of my time.


love to know what church is looking for members that are infactuated with killing babies. must be a lovely place


----------



## sota

UniqueTouch said:


> love to know what church is looking for members that are infactuated with killing babies. must be a lovely place


I dunno, but this town is weird. I know for a fact that about 70% of the households have guns (was friendly with the LT that did the paperwork, and he'd at one point gotten a FOIA request for data, which he hated complying with, but that was one of the interesting statistics that came out of it) yet we seem to have enough liberal morons (redundant, I know) to install a demtard mayor. That and the book'o'feces commentary for the town forum seems to indicate enough of the same stupidity. Given how churches are hurting for membership ($$) right now, i'm not surprised they turn a blind eye to the hypocrisy.


----------



## Mike_C

Petr51488 said:


> I thought about buying jackets that say " not for hire" written all over them. (99% joking) . Every human I see while working that comes within 25 feet of me I think in my head " NOOO- NOT DOING IT"
> 
> all mine are residential. There is a massive market for it. Huge. But no thanks. I've gotten 95% of them to just leave me alone when it snows. I'll take the " are you doing our snow this year" once in the beginning and that's it.
> 
> ive also noticed that snow work is bad for customer relations. The guys can screw up lawns wayyy more and be forgiven for it- but with snow- if I can't do it right away or whatever- they get rid of me. I've had it happen many times. It's like a death wish. Great customer- can you do my snow? Sure- sure as **** something isn't 100% and I'm out


We do a bunch of HOA's back home but no residential. With this storm, we're down the shore digging out commercial properties which lead to also digging out rental homes up and down Ocean and southern Monmouth. Now that we're out there in residential neighborhoods digging out and moving snow, everyone and their brother is flagging my guys down. The idiotic requests / demands remind me why we don't touch any single family homes. My favorite is "Just don't mess up any of my rocks" - really? it's the shore your whole driveway is shore gravel...


----------



## J.Ricci

People down here are out of their minds right now. Weekenders are descending on the islands, is it really that important to see what your shore house looks? It's under 4ft snow drifts


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> People down here are out of their minds right now. Weekenders are descending on the islands, is it really that important to see what your shore house looks? It's under 4ft snow drifts


Any power outages or serious wind damage?


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> Any power outages or serious wind damage?


Nothing worse than a summer thunderstorm at least that I've seen, although we did have to cut up a tree so we could plow the loading dock area at one of my lots


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Mike_C said:


> ...... My favorite is "Just don't mess up any of my rocks" - really? it's the shore your whole driveway is shore gravel...





J.Ricci said:


> Nothing worse than a summer thunderstorm at least that I've seen, although we did have to cut up a tree so we could plow the loading dock area at one of my lots


4-5 years ago, my wife's cousin was still living on LBI. Her husband is a commercial airline pilot, he was coming home the day after one of these "shore specials" and drove a Honda Civic at the time, knew he wasn't getting into the driveway. I agreed to trek out there to help. She actually said something to me about the gravel. I'm not sure if she was serious or not, we have a rather strong sarcastic / give each other a hard time type relationship. I wasn't in the mood for it that day having spent countless hours plowing and let her know. She gave me cash and some expensive Hawaiian coffee beans that day and a gift card from her later on also. I'm pretty sure she realized she crossed a line that day.

Years before that one, I had to drag a tree out of the road to get by. Other roads had downed trees too big to drag. Been lucky haven't had any it a lot I had to do. Did have some down phone/cable lines in one before though. Somehow I saw them in the dark.


----------



## MKWL2

I think the general theme is.... most of the public has no idea what goes into dealing with the cleanup from a 12" or more powerful blizzard/ storm- most people get to sit inside with a hot cup of cocoa and peacefully watch the snow fall, while we're out there trying to avoid being crushed by falling trees, avoid snagging fallen power lines, avoid going off the road, avoid getting stuck, avoid hitting their cars which them and their kids decided to park in the most idiotic ways possible, avoid people in the road who decided the middle of a blizzard at 4AM is a good time to go for a run, while fielding stupid phone calls, and all the while, trying to actually do our jobs... fortunately snow work pays well, because if if didn't I don't think many of us would be left doing it...


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Couldn't agree more. Except for me personally, the pay isn't enough to put up with it anymore. 

I should find out Wednesday how much this CEL repair is going to cost me. Hopefully less than what I'll get paid for Saturday.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Any power outages or serious wind damage?


Nope, house is still there as is the wife. Very sad.


----------



## Petr51488

What’s the deal with Fridays storm?


----------



## Randall Ave

Have 27 degrees out there, feels like a heat wave. Must be all that global warming.


----------



## MGLC

Petr51488 said:


> What's the deal with Fridays storm?


Rain to some backend snow or ice, still could be an all rain event


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Anyone heard from @iceyman ?


----------



## Petr51488

MGLC said:


> Rain to some backend snow or ice, still could be an all rain event


So translation - all news outlets showing possible big storm coming our way. Same if not larger than Saturdays


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> So translation - all news outlets showing possible big storm coming our way. Same if not larger than Saturdays


What station do you watch? Everyone is saying it's a nuisance. Saw something about Monday as well.


----------



## Petr51488

V_Scapes said:


> What station do you watch? Everyone is saying it's a nuisance. Saw something about Monday as well.


"potential winter storm" on weather channel app, then a few of the Facebook weather guys who post wild maps. I look at about 10 different sources and just pick one I like hah


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> "potential winter storm" on weather channel app, then a few of the Facebook weather guys who post wild maps. I look at about 10 different sources and just pick one I like hah


Gotcha. Upstate could see 12-18" Friday.


----------



## J.Ricci

Friday's storm is an upstate storm that we could catch the fringe of from what I saw. Don't read too many of those facebook ones they hype things up for weeks. My buddy sent me links to some tri-state weather facebook all month if that dude was right we would've had literally 5 blizzards in January already


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Friday's storm is an upstate storm that we could catch the fringe of from what I saw. Don't read too many of those facebook ones they hype things up for weeks. My buddy sent me links to some tri-state weather facebook all month if that dude was right we would've had literally 5 blizzards in January already


I only follow one. Just reiterating what I heard.


----------



## S_Marino87

Seriously why does it always have to be the weekend


----------



## V_Scapes

S_Marino87 said:


> Seriously why does it always have to be the weekend


Sucks but on the flip side all of these little storms and salt runs in between have been money in the bank. Got a couple hours of stacking work in today.


----------



## S_Marino87

Yeah I just want to spend at least a long weekend somewhere that isn’t NJ


----------



## truckie80

V_Scapes said:


> Gotcha. Upstate could see 12-18" Friday.


Then it would finally be worth going up


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> Then it would finally be worth going up


Your not kidding.


----------



## Tony_D

If Friday happens, would it be morning or night that it would end? Pocono's trip is going to get messed up


----------



## treeguyry

I'm making a conscious effort not to rub salt in the snow wound about being out of the rat race...but I'm in Florida


----------



## Mike_C

S_Marino87 said:


> Seriously why does it always have to be the weekend


The law of averages go out the window when it comes to snow. It shouldn't be possible, but it's almost always the weekend.



treeguyry said:


> I'm making a conscious effort not to rub salt in the snow wound about being out of the rat race...but I'm in Florida


You're no longer welcome around here


----------



## Randall Ave

treeguyry said:


> I'm making a conscious effort not to rub salt in the snow wound about being out of the rat race...but I'm in Florida


Are the locals dressed for winter? Kinda chilly down there?


----------



## treeguyry

Randall Ave said:


> Are the locals dressed for winter? Kinda chilly down there?


The locals are but our hotel is fully stocked with girls from the north east dressed for summer


----------



## Tony_D

Now theres a 40% chance of a coating to an inch showing on my phone for Sunday from snow showers. Pocono's don't look good


----------



## S_Marino87

Have any of you used / own either a John Deere 110 or a similar size smaller backhoe? I think it's time for a machine instead of renting now that I'm taking on a wider range of jobs again like I did in the pre-NPD days. I know backhoes are "good enough" for a lot of things but not great at any one thing, the problem is I would probably need a skidsteer 5-6 times a year not including snow, and a mini excavator around the same. It would be nice to be able to stock and load my own salt


----------



## gman2310

who does everyone use for snow totals? Is weather works/certified snow totals the one game in town?


----------



## Kevin_NJ

gman2310 said:


> who does everyone use for snow totals? Is weather works/certified snow totals the one game in town?


https://www.wrh.noaa.gov/total_forecast/getprod.php?new&prod=XXXPNSPHI&wfo=phi


----------



## truckie80

S_Marino87 said:


> Have any of you used / own either a John Deere 110 or a similar size smaller backhoe? I think it's time for a machine instead of renting now that I'm taking on a wider range of jobs again like I did in the pre-NPD days. I know backhoes are "good enough" for a lot of things but not great at any one thing, the problem is I would probably need a skidsteer 5-6 times a year not including snow, and a mini excavator around the same. It would be nice to be able to stock and load my own salt


I've used a similar size older Kubota upstate at my in laws place. I'm not sure of the model it was borrowed from a neighbor a few times but they sold it since. Maneuverability wasn't great, but it can do a lot of different things well enough to give you some versatility. I don't know how it would do with plowing snow, but it would be good to load salt and do some grading and light excavation.


----------



## AllAboutGreen

gman2310 said:


> who does everyone use for snow totals? Is weather works/certified snow totals the one game in town?


I used Weather Works.


----------



## MGLC

S_Marino87 said:


> Have any of you used / own either a John Deere 110 or a similar size smaller backhoe? I think it's time for a machine instead of renting now that I'm taking on a wider range of jobs again like I did in the pre-NPD days. I know backhoes are "good enough" for a lot of things but not great at any one thing, the problem is I would probably need a skidsteer 5-6 times a year not including snow, and a mini excavator around the same. It would be nice to be able to stock and load my own salt


Set up a demo, backhoes are extremely versatile and extremely frustrating at the same time. They can get the job done in most situations, but they're rarely the most efficient way. With that being said, it seems like you need something that can do a lot of different things.

You might want to look into the JCB tele-skids if you're doing a lot of framing, it's like rolling a mini telehandler and a skidsteer into one machine. I don't really think it's a practical machine for most trades but you might be the exception to that, it could be useful


----------



## sota

stratus is fixed.
kid helped remove and install a new alternator.
discovered though it has a pretty good oil leak. looks like valve cover gaskets.
also needs an oil change.
think I'll go at it tomorrow with the pressure washer and some purple cleaner at least, to get the bulk of the schmoo off.
I did valve cover gaskets 15k miles ago though. starting to think all the replacements are total crap.


----------



## Petr51488

sota said:


> stratus is fixed.
> kid helped remove and install a new alternator.
> discovered though it has a pretty good oil leak. looks like valve cover gaskets.
> also needs an oil change.
> think I'll go at it tomorrow with the pressure washer and some purple cleaner at least, to get the bulk of the schmoo off.
> I did valve cover gaskets 15k miles ago though. starting to think all the replacements are total crap.


I'd be very careful power washing the engine. I had my engine cleaned/ detailed one time and my electronics were screwed up. Voltage kept going up and down. Luckily it ended up being only the alternator that went bad- but it could have been worse. I'll never do that again.


----------



## sota

Petr51488 said:


> I'd be very careful power washing the engine. I had my engine cleaned/ detailed one time and my electronics were screwed up. Voltage kept going up and down. Luckily it ended up being only the alternator that went bad- but it could have been worse. I'll never do that again.


I blasted the snot out of every engine bay on every car I've ever owned multiple times. The only one that ever gave me any fits was the jeep, because it did such a terrible job and sealing the spark plug holes that sometimes water would get down into the number six opening causing a misfire. Other than that, never an issue it 30 plus years.


----------



## J.Ricci

MGLC said:


> Set up a demo, backhoes are extremely versatile and extremely frustrating at the same time.


I had a backhoe for about two years then sold it and bought a Cat 309. The backhoe got us by, but this is 100% the truth. Of course it would've been great to have over the last few days


----------



## V_Scapes

S_Marino87 said:


> Have any of you used / own either a John Deere 110 or a similar size smaller backhoe? I think it's time for a machine instead of renting now that I'm taking on a wider range of jobs again like I did in the pre-NPD days. I know backhoes are "good enough" for a lot of things but not great at any one thing, the problem is I would probably need a skidsteer 5-6 times a year not including snow, and a mini excavator around the same. It would be nice to be able to stock and load my own salt


What kind of work are you doing?


----------



## AG09

Any of you guys have a hot water pressure washer? If so, which brand?


----------



## MGLC

AG09 said:


> Any of you guys have a hot water pressure washer? If so, which brand?


I have a northstar from Northern tool, it blasts anything and everything right off the trucks and equipment


----------



## sota

AG09 said:


> Any of you guys have a hot water pressure washer? If so, which brand?


I feed mine from a tankless water heater I installed a couple years ago.


----------



## Mike_C

AG09 said:


> Any of you guys have a hot water pressure washer? If so, which brand?


Easy Kleen


----------



## S_Marino87

V_Scapes said:


> What kind of work are you doing?


I've been doing 2-3 additions a year since focusing mainly on kitchen remodeling and carpentry, but I already have 3 booked for this year and it's only a month in. Decks have been off the charts since the start of the 'rona, and I'm starting to get back into some masonry on a small scale here and there but that's not something I really plan on pushing


----------



## S_Marino87

MGLC said:


> Set up a demo, backhoes are extremely versatile and extremely frustrating at the same time. They can get the job done in most situations, but they're rarely the most efficient way. With that being said, it seems like you need something that can do a lot of different things.
> 
> You might want to look into the JCB tele-skids if you're doing a lot of framing, it's like rolling a mini telehandler and a skidsteer into one machine. I don't really think it's a practical machine for most trades but you might be the exception to that, it could be useful


The teleskids look like a real handy option for add-a-levels etc but way too expensive unfortunately


----------



## shawn_

Seems I missed about 7 pages of conversations . I’m not going back and reading , but Jesus what a long drawn out storm it was for us! Worked for days as I’m sure most of you guys did. Looks like potential for this weekend.


----------



## MGLC

shawn_ said:


> Seems I missed about 7 pages of conversations . I'm not going back and reading , but Jesus what a long drawn out storm it was for us! Worked for days as I'm sure most of you guys did. Looks like potential for this weekend.


Lot of salting potential but probably no accumulating snow


----------



## S_Marino87

Ice sucks but I’d rather salt than get another long duration storm


----------



## Mike_C

S_Marino87 said:


> I've been doing 2-3 additions a year since focusing mainly on kitchen remodeling and carpentry, but I already have 3 booked for this year and it's only a month in. Decks have been off the charts since the start of the 'rona, and I'm starting to get back into some masonry on a small scale here and there but that's not something I really plan on pushing


JCB makes an interesting little track backhoe that might be worth looking into. I have no first hand experience with it, but I've seen them a few times and they seem like they would be good for someone looking for one machine to do a little of everything


----------



## Tony_D

Is the snow chance for early next week out of the picture now


----------



## JCZ Inc

Mike_C said:


> JCB makes an interesting little track backhoe that might be worth looking into. I have no first hand experience with it, but I've seen them a few times and they seem like they would be good for someone looking for one machine to do a little of everything


I've seen these too and I'll be looking into one shortly. Almost seems too good to be true, so guessing it's underpowered or something. But definitely a cool concept


----------



## truckie80

Tony_D said:


> Is the snow chance for early next week out of the picture now


EPAWA seems to think that early next week isn't going to happen, but who knows


----------



## V_Scapes

S_Marino87 said:


> I've been doing 2-3 additions a year since focusing mainly on kitchen remodeling and carpentry, but I already have 3 booked for this year and it's only a month in. Decks have been off the charts since the start of the 'rona, and I'm starting to get back into some masonry on a small scale here and there but that's not something I really plan on pushing


Sounds like you need a mini more than anything.



truckie80 said:


> EPAWA seems to think that early next week isn't going to happen, but who knows


I wish the ice on Friday wasn't happening either.


----------



## S_Marino87

JCZ Inc said:


> I've seen these too and I'll be looking into one shortly. Almost seems too good to be true, so guessing it's underpowered or something. But definitely a cool concept


Seems like a really cool little machine, have to look into it more later.



V_Scapes said:


> Sounds like you need a mini more than anything.


Yeah, I just think if I'm buying I should probably get something I can use for snow and some backfilling/grading


----------



## sota

what did the fat rodent predict.

also, I want a MASSIVE ice storm. let's kick of 2022 right.


----------



## Tony_D

sota said:


> what did the fat rodent predict.
> 
> also, I want a MASSIVE ice storm. let's kick of 2022 right.


Split decision

Why would anyone want an ice storm lol


----------



## Mike_C

Tony_D said:


> Why would anyone want an ice storm lol


Seriously


----------



## sota

Because of this year is going to kick us in the teeth it might as well get it over with already. Besides, why not.


----------



## AllAboutGreen

sota said:


> what did the fat rodent predict.
> 
> also, I want a MASSIVE ice storm. let's kick of 2022 right.


NO THANK YOU


----------



## Kevin_NJ




----------



## Randall Ave

Mike_C said:


> Seriously


Where's the dislike button.


----------



## V_Scapes

EPAWA: .2-.30" ice and coating to half inch sleet/snow. Less as you go SE.


----------



## S_Marino87

Unless you own a body shop, an ice storms no good for anyone


----------



## shawn_

S_Marino87 said:


> Unless you own a body shop, an ice storms no good for anyone


Yeah for real. I mean it's great billable event , but the liability is going to suck


----------



## sota

I got some GREAT pictures last time though.

































The last one I have a 40x60 print hanging on my wall.


----------



## Randall Ave

Watching the Olympics curling. Italy is kicken our but.


----------



## shawn_

Randall Ave said:


> Watching the Olympics curling. Italy is kicken our but.


The Olympics is on?


----------



## J.Ricci

Wait you mean you guys also don't enjoy playing bumper cars with $90k + truck setups


----------



## demetrios007

S_Marino87 said:


> Seems like a really cool little machine, have to look into it more later.
> 
> Yeah, I just think if I'm buying I should probably get something I can use for snow and some backfilling/grading


Starting out a skid is the best for GC work. Good for cleanup, loading dumpsters, moving material with pallet forks, and of course snow. Great for moving LVL and steel beams. A mini X is great but getting into digging for foundations is a whole diff ballgame. Great to have both but skid is always first. Those jcb are cool there's a guy in PA with one. Main issue is it's still a backhoe. Can't swivel while digging and limited range without setting back up. Better than hand digging anyday


----------



## S_Marino87

demetrios007 said:


> Starting out a skid is the best for GC work. Good for cleanup, loading dumpsters, moving material with pallet forks, and of course snow. Great for moving LVL and steel beams. A mini X is great but getting into digging for foundations is a whole diff ballgame. Great to have both but skid is always first. Those jcb are cool there's a guy in PA with one. Main issue is it's still a backhoe. Can't swivel while digging and limited range without setting back up. Better than hand digging anyday


It seems like this is sort of the best of both worlds, although I know digging wise it won't compare to a mini excavator, it'd still beat renting or subbing out. Same with the "skidsteer" portion I know it won't be as efficient as a true skidsteer, but again beats renting or subbing it out. I can make things work with it. I'm a little concerned about moving it around with my dump trailer since it's heavier than a lot of the other machines but I'm going to demo it soon hopefully in a few weeks


----------



## truckie80

V_Scapes said:


> EPAWA: .2-.30" ice and coating to half inch sleet/snow. Less as you go SE.


Sucks, but the best news I've heard from EPAWA in a long time is that things seem to dry out after this system for a little while, might get a week or two in the clear. Maybe some of us can finally get away unless Shawn jinx's us somehow


----------



## AllAboutGreen

truckie80 said:


> Sucks, but the best news I've heard from EPAWA in a long time is that things seem to dry out after this system for a little while, might get a week or two in the clear. Maybe some of us can finally get away unless Shawn jinx's us somehow


yes next week through next weekend looks very quiet with average to slightly above avg temps.


----------



## MKWL2

Let's hope- all my stuff needs a good wash, and to stay clean for more than 24 hours...

On a different note, anyone else notice their commercial auto rates absolutely skyrocketing over the last year or two? I just got my renewal notice and almost $**t my pants - it's up 35% from two years ago, with the same vehicles (not two years older so in theory, worth less), same drivers, zero claims... spoke to 5 agents all said the same thing- rates are going sky high... what a time to be in business :hammerhead:


----------



## djt1029

Snow's melting off quick here with all this rain, ordered material to start hardscape work again next week


----------



## V_Scapes

Did a small concrete demo job this week and got everything washed yesterday. Hope everyones salt bins are stocked for tomorrow.


----------



## treeguyry

truckie80 said:


> Sucks, but the best news I've heard from EPAWA in a long time is that things seem to dry out after this system for a little while, might get a week or two in the clear. Maybe some of us can finally get away unless Shawn jinx's us somehow


I was hoping for another storm while I was down here so I could stay a few more days


----------



## Tony_D

My family all left for the Pocono's and I'm stuck here waiting to salt tomorrow, winter problems


----------



## Randall Ave

MKWL2 said:


> Let's hope- all my stuff needs a good wash, and to stay clean for more than 24 hours...
> 
> On a different note, anyone else notice their commercial auto rates absolutely skyrocketing over the last year or two? I just got my renewal notice and almost $**t my pants - it's up 35% from two years ago, with the same vehicles (not two years older so in theory, worth less), same drivers, zero claims... spoke to 5 agents all said the same thing- rates are going sky high... what a time to be in business :hammerhead:


My garage keepers went from 12500.00 to over 17000.00, thinking its getting close to retire.


----------



## Randall Ave

Tony_D said:


> My family all left for the Pocono's and I'm stuck here waiting to salt tomorrow, winter problems


Ya see, this is the thing about being young. You want to go, when your my age, if you are alone in the house, the first thing you think about is the quiet, the second is you think about changing the locks.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> Ya see, this is the thing about being young. You want to go, when your my age, if you are alone in the house, the first thing you think about is the quiet, the second is you think about changing the locks.


Lmfao


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Got off pretty lucky with the repair bill, so I didn't work that last storm with nothing to show for it.


----------



## MKWL2

Kevin_NJ said:


> Got off pretty lucky with the repair bill, so I didn't work that last storm with nothing to show for it.


I thought you got out of snow?


----------



## MKWL2

Randall Ave said:


> My garage keepers went from 12500.00 to over 17000.00, thinking its getting close to retire.


My old agent literally could not get me any coverage- he sent me an email apologizing for all the back and forth and recommended I can two other brokers- only one of which could get me a policy for anything close to reasonable. I think a lot of guys are getting fed up with the nonsense- a little birdie tells me a large part of the reason why our premiums continue to skyrocket is to offset those who are uninsured or underinsured- makes sense... screw the guy trying to run a legitimate business...


----------



## Kevin_NJ

MKWL2 said:


> I thought you got out of snow?


I tried. Couldn't say completely no last summer. Agreed to still help out for weekend storms. No more 6+ hours plowing then off to day job.

I'll be saying completely no this time. Just my place, family and maybe real close friends, which is about two.


----------



## gman2310

MKWL2 said:


> My old agent literally could not get me any coverage- he sent me an email apologizing for all the back and forth and recommended I can two other brokers- only one of which could get me a policy for anything close to reasonable. I think a lot of guys are getting fed up with the nonsense- a little birdie tells me a large part of the reason why our premiums continue to skyrocket is to offset those who are uninsured or underinsured- makes sense... screw the guy trying to run a legitimate business...


Isn't that the way it always is? I love getting inspected for fert, but when I mention other "illegal" companies, the inspectors don't wanna do anything because it's a waste of time for them….they know fines won't go anywheres


----------



## AG09

gman2310 said:


> Isn't that the way it always is? I love getting inspected for fert, but when I mention other "illegal" companies, the inspectors don't wanna do anything because it's a waste of time for them….they know fines won't go anywheres


aint that the truth....it sucks!!!


----------



## Mike_C

Same as the DOT not bothering with Jose's 1993 dodge ram with no fenders and the tailgate held on by a ratchet strap towing a trailer with a flat tire and no lights. It's not about enforcement, it's about collecting revenue


----------



## shawn_

Nothing going on for next few weeks, just my daughters birthday party this weekend todays her actual birthday.

a ice storm coming I’ll be able to bill out and then hangout ! i told you all there would be multiple winter events for this week LOL your welcome


----------



## AG09

Mike_C said:


> Same as the DOT not bothering with Jose's 1993 dodge ram with no fenders and the tailgate held on by a ratchet strap towing a trailer with a flat tire and no lights. It's not about enforcement, it's about collecting revenue


100% correct. They know we will pay it and the others will not. We are easy targets. Its a legal shakedown.


----------



## V_Scapes

shawn_ said:


> Nothing going on for next few weeks, just my daughters birthday party this weekend todays her actual birthday.
> 
> a ice storm coming I'll be able to bill out and then hangout ! i told you all there would be multiple winter events for this week LOL your welcome


How much snow did you get?


----------



## shawn_

V_Scapes said:


> How much snow did you get?


highest total on weatherworks was 17" over here in long branch


----------



## J.Ricci

shawn_ said:


> Nothing going on for next few weeks, just my daughters birthday party this weekend todays her actual birthday.
> 
> a ice storm coming I'll be able to bill out and then hangout ! i told you all there would be multiple winter events for this week LOL your welcome


Still hauling or are you done now?


----------



## shawn_

J.Ricci said:


> Still hauling or are you done now?


Alll done now thankfully , unfortunately I went back to the rail road today and had a miserable day I want out bad


----------



## sota

MKWL2 said:


> My old agent literally could not get me any coverage- he sent me an email apologizing for all the back and forth and recommended I can two other brokers- only one of which could get me a policy for anything close to reasonable. I think a lot of guys are getting fed up with the nonsense- a little birdie tells me a large part of the reason why our premiums continue to skyrocket *is to offset those who are uninsured or underinsured*- makes sense... screw the guy trying to run a legitimate business...


So... by screwing the "legit" guys, you're making it harder/impossible for them to BE legit, which will either force them out of biz or make them go illegit, and taking money out of the insurance pool.

Guess I need to go check and see, if an LLC is really that good of a corporate veil.


----------



## MKWL2

gman2310 said:


> Isn't that the way it always is? I love getting inspected for fert, but when I mention other "illegal" companies, the inspectors don't wanna do anything because it's a waste of time for them….they know fines won't go anywheres


Yup- just keep $***wing the business owners trying to run things legitimately.


----------



## MKWL2

Anyone think we are going to be scraping tomorrow or just salting?


----------



## HeatMiser

DOT wants the trucks on standby at 4AM...which is about 8 hours from when the changeover to ice is forecasted for this area. Your tax dollars at work


----------



## Petr51488

Anyone ever deal with asbestos removal or encapsulation? They found some at the inspection of my apartment sale. “Suspected asbestos “ and buyers want it removed or encapsulated. Thing is that it’s behind a wall. They only saw it through an access panel that the building uses to turn off water to the building. Fortunately it’s not much- if any. If it even is asbestos


----------



## Mattymax

How’s the morning look ? Weather ch says 40s Accross the state. But some places online says 20s 

Morris county


----------



## S_Marino87

MKWL2 said:


> Anyone think we are going to be scraping tomorrow or just salting?


I really doubt there's going to be any scraping other than maybe way up in the NW corner of the state



Mattymax said:


> How's the morning look ? Weather ch says 40s Accross the state. But some places online says 20s
> 
> Morris county


Not sure about Morris but out here it seems like we're clear to around noon when the temps start to fall


----------



## S_Marino87

Petr51488 said:


> Anyone ever deal with asbestos removal or encapsulation? They found some at the inspection of my apartment sale. "Suspected asbestos " and buyers want it removed or encapsulated. Thing is that it's behind a wall. They only saw it through an access panel that the building uses to turn off water to the building. Fortunately it's not much- if any. If it even is asbestos


Lowes sells testing kits, cheap too


----------



## shawn_

Thinking a salting later on as temps drop


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Yesterdays rain decimated the snow pack. Pretty much all I have left is from the piles except for some that is in covered/shaded areas.


----------



## Mattymax

Probably later afternoon salting. Ground warm and still raining. Will take a bunch to make it all ice up. News has to hype


----------



## djt1029

TWC shows freezing rain from around 10AM - 5/6PM here. I don't know, seems a little over done


----------



## V_Scapes

Rain is freezing to the trees here but not the pavement yet.


----------



## truckie80

Plain rain here still, doesn't seem like its freezing to anything just yet. Kids have an early dismissal


----------



## AllAboutGreen

all rain here in Jersey City, seems like the Ice risk is more for the standing water later this evening/tonight than the potential for freezing rain. Looks like this is all wrapped up by 4-5pm


----------



## MGLC

We're still at 35 degrees here, at this rate we'll just salt when it's done


----------



## Tony_D

Just rain here to, I think I probably could've just gone to PA yesterday sucks


----------



## V_Scapes

News12 starting to back away from the major ice potential. I'm going out towards the end also and probably again tomorrow morning.


----------



## HeatMiser

DOT's salted the highways multiple times already but it's just rain still


----------



## Mike_C

We've salted all local locations and some high priority sites on the outskirts, storms like this suck paying guys to drive around and spot check lots but not able to do much yet. Still beats heavy icing


----------



## djt1029

Pavement temp here still ranging from 35-37


----------



## S_Marino87

I've checked outside about a dozen times, still nothing. The flip side, if it stays like this we'll finish punch list and be done here today


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> Pavement temp here still ranging from 35-37


What are you checking temps with?


----------



## AllAboutGreen

This was weather works update as of 11:30


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> What are you checking temps with?


Just with an infrared thermometer nothing fancy. I've been looking into a roadwatch system for my main salt truck but haven't done that yet


----------



## Mike_C

The roadwatch system is a great investment, I've got it on my snow supervisors' trucks. It's pricey but well worth it


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> The roadwatch system is a great investment, I've got it on my snow supervisors' trucks. It's pricey but well worth it


How does it work?


----------



## shawn_

Mike_C said:


> The roadwatch system is a great investment, I've got it on my snow supervisors' trucks. It's pricey but well worth it


Yes a little bit more information on this please


----------



## Mike_C

It reads the pavement surface temp and air temp as you drive and displays it in the vehicle and on your phone. I have it set up so we can view a surface temperature map from the office to make things easier. It also can be used as a GPS tracker but I have it primarily for the winter since I use a different tracking service

https://www.roadwatch.com/


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mike_C said:


> It reads the pavement surface temp and air temp as you drive and displays it in the vehicle and on your phone. I have it set up so we can view a surface temperature map from the office to make things easier. It also can be used as a GPS tracker but I have it primarily for the winter since I use a different tracking service
> 
> https://www.roadwatch.com/


I can see in an urban area that would be nice to have, would probably pay for itself.


----------



## J.Ricci

Great for the inner city that is Sussex County


----------



## Randall Ave

J.Ricci said:


> Great for the inner city that is Sussex County


I was on RT 15 this afternoon. There was so much salt down I thought I was driving on a gravel road. Trucks have a coating of ice on them at the moment here.


----------



## truckie80

Still just light rain here, I got sick of waiting and salted. My wife and kids are bugging me to go to american dream tonight...wish it would get cranking or I'm going to have to go


----------



## djt1029

Finished a salt run, back out in the morning to check on everything


----------



## V_Scapes

Laid it down heavy about an hour ago and started to sleet on the way back. Loaded back up and ready for the AM.


----------



## MGLC

We just finished a little while ago also, going back out real early tomorrow morning so we can get done before theres any traffic on the roads


----------



## truckie80

Seems like they really dropped the ball on this forecast, this was supposed to be done like 5 hours ago


----------



## Tony_D

I'm going out later, waiting for everything to be done before I do I don't think any of my customers will pay for salt twice


----------



## S_Marino87

Salted once while it was still raining a little, now I'm trying do decide if I go out again around midnight, or wait for early morning


----------



## Petr51488

truckie80 said:


> Still just light rain here, I got sick of waiting and salted. My wife and kids are bugging me to go to american dream tonight...wish it would get cranking or I'm going to have to go


American dream sucks. The aquarium sucks. Went to the water park with my 2 year old. Nothing for him to do there except the wave pool and one slide. They won't let me go with him on the slides. And if he goes- he needs to take his life vest off. Figure that one out. You have to pay for parking. Food court was very very limited ( 4 months ago). And this is all literally 4 minutes from my house.


----------



## J.Ricci

Petr51488 said:


> American dream sucks. The aquarium sucks. Went to the water park with my 2 year old. Nothing for him to do there except the wave pool and one slide. They won't let me go with him on the slides. And if he goes- he needs to take his life vest off. Figure that one out. You have to pay for parking. Food court was very very limited ( 4 months ago). And this is all literally 4 minutes from my house.


Does the outside still look like some kid built it out of legos


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> Seems like they really dropped the ball on this forecast, this was supposed to be done like 5 hours ago


The real headline should've been the re freeze afterwards it got cold quick. I threw some calcium outside my front door at 6 and it's now dry pavement which is good news.


----------



## Petr51488

J.Ricci said:


> Does the outside still look like some kid built it out of legos


Kind of. They changed it to white lego's lol and blue I think.


----------



## djt1029

Got about an hour of sleep before my alarm went off, today's going to be a fun day


----------



## shawn_

Got a 3/4 salt run in last night & this morning got a full run in. I see more freezing rain on my weather app for Monday.


----------



## V_Scapes

Salt run #2 for this storm. Anything that wasnt treated last night is a complete sheet of ice.


----------



## truckie80

Salt run yesterday and another early today, not bad billing for working solo



Petr51488 said:


> American dream sucks. The aquarium sucks. Went to the water park with my 2 year old. Nothing for him to do there except the wave pool and one slide. They won't let me go with him on the slides. And if he goes- he needs to take his life vest off. Figure that one out. You have to pay for parking. Food court was very very limited ( 4 months ago). And this is all literally 4 minutes from my house.


The aquarium was one of the main reasons they wanted to go but it says they still require masks online so that's out the window. I got off the hook by agreeing to go to Garden State tonight


----------



## MGLC

We must have burned through around 60 tons in the last two days. As far as ice storms go, that one wasn't bad the roads weren't as bad as the last one at least not around here


----------



## shawn_

MGLC said:


> We must have burned through around 60 tons in the last two days. As far as ice storms go, that one wasn't bad the roads weren't as bad as the last one at least not around here


Agreed that was a hype fest , but I mean they were spreading salt in pouring rain at 5pm yesterday and didn't stop until 5 am…… 12 hours of salt


----------



## V_Scapes

MGLC said:


> We must have burned through around 60 tons in the last two days. As far as ice storms go, that one wasn't bad the roads weren't as bad as the last one at least not around here


Money in the bank!


----------



## gman2310

anyone use one of these trailers with the mega ramps? Big tex makes it and it folds flat to give more deck space. Or am I better off with standard ramps. Using it for a skidsteer


----------



## AG09

gman2310 said:


> anyone use one of these trailers with the mega ramps? Big tex makes it and it folds flat to give more deck space. Or am I better off with standard ramps. Using it for a skidsteer
> 
> View attachment 233279


Interesting concept. I have seen something like that for deckover trailers but not for that equipment trailer.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

MKWL2 said:


> I thought you got out of snow?





Kevin_NJ said:


> I tried. Couldn't say completely no last summer. Agreed to still help out for weekend storms. No more 6+ hours plowing then off to day job.
> 
> I'll be saying completely no this time. Just my place, family and maybe real close friends, which is about two.


Picked up my pay for last Saturday today and gave official conclusive notice. This is my last winter. This way I'll be less likely to forget how miserable I was between now and the summer/fall like when I told him last year.

Now to survive the remaining two months.


----------



## Mike_C

All locations ended up with at least 3 saltings, some ended with more. Long duration, but if we had one of them every week or even every two, I'd never need to drop a blade all winter


----------



## shawn_

Mike_C said:


> All locations ended up with at least 3 saltings, some ended with more. Long duration, but if we had one of them every week or even every two, I'd never need to drop a blade all winter


ain't that the truth .


----------



## Petr51488

truckie80 said:


> Salt run yesterday and another early today, not bad billing for working solo
> 
> The aquarium was one of the main reasons they wanted to go but it says they still require masks online so that's out the window. I got off the hook by agreeing to go to Garden State tonight


Save your money. The shark tank was the only halfway decent part. Everything else is like home aquarium stuff


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> All locations ended up with at least 3 saltings, some ended with more. Long duration, but if we had one of them every week or even every two, I'd never need to drop a blade all winter


With minimal hours and smaller events this winter it's actually been good billable work, I'm not complaining at all.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> With minimal hours and smaller events this winter it's actually been good billable work, I'm not complaining at all.


And us guys up north ain't getting the big storm this season from the looks of it.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> And us guys up north ain't getting the big storm this season from the looks of it.


In my book your South Carolina.


----------



## Randall Ave

You ain't that fat away, I was working in Ramsey the other day.


----------



## djt1029

I'm actually on pace for my highest grossing winter, no complaints here either


----------



## Tony_D

Salted last night, slept a few hours, then drove here to the Pocono's, hit terrible traffic and felt half asleep all day but at least I'm out of Jersey for a few days.


----------



## Randall Ave

Tony_D said:


> Salted last night, slept a few hours, then drove here to the Pocono's, hit terrible traffic and felt half asleep all day but at least I'm out of Jersey for a few days.


Casino??


----------



## shawn_

Does anyone have a waiver they used and could send me limiting of all
Liability of customer decides to refuse salt .

Said customer now wants approvals for all saltings & I want to make him sign a liability 
Waiver every single time now


----------



## MGLC

shawn_ said:


> Does anyone have a waiver they used and could send me limiting of all
> Liability of customer decides to refuse salt .
> 
> Said customer now wants approvals for all saltings & I want to make him sign a liability
> Waiver every single time now


Personally, I wouldn't do it even with a waiver. It could still make problems for you


----------



## shawn_

MGLC said:


> Personally, I wouldn't do it even with a waiver. It could still make problems for you


I really prefer not too do it at all. But this customer is a GREAT paying customer & pays fast this is my 2nd season with him and he can't understand why I'm salting so much. He said he hates salt wants approvals to salt from now on. He don't understand how last weekends storm I salted 4x at his two properties costing him X amount. I explained it was 10° and the entire state was screwed and we salted everyone 4x atleast . He definitely was not happy but his two properties make up a good portion of my profit %. So I'm willing to compromise with said customer &'see how it works .


----------



## shawn_

MGLC said:


> Personally, I wouldn't do it even with a waiver. It could still make problems for you


And to be honest if it was any other customer I'd tell them too bad & either drop them or just keep salting . But like stated above a very good paying customer


----------



## Randall Ave

I have a customer friend that plowed a little strip mall. A different company did the salting. And his contract stated this. Person fell and they sued everyone. His insurance company had to pay a part of it, he had to pay $5000.00, which was his co pay or whatever. The person got $150,000.00.


----------



## V_Scapes

I have a small church we plow and they refuse salt. I wrote it in the contract that they refuse ice control and the liability is on them. If they call and ask for it no problem but if I'm not available too bad. In my opinion it's irresponsible for a property owner to refuse ice control, it's so important for public safety.


----------



## Mike_C

Like @Randall Ave said, if you have a slip fall, you're going to be held responsible for your deductible.


----------



## AG09

shawn_ said:


> Does anyone have a waiver they used and could send me limiting of all
> Liability of customer decides to refuse salt .
> 
> Said customer now wants approvals for all saltings & I want to make him sign a liability
> Waiver every single time now


Reword your contract and have him sign that. I would also tell him he needs to notify you each time he wants it salted and put it fully on him to contact you and not you having to reach out to him to ask if he wants it. I would also charge more especially if he contacts you after you have completed all your saltings and now have to remobilize go back out again.


----------



## treeguyry

Work into the waiver that they'll be responsible for your deductible if there's an issue and he might just back off and tell you to salt. I did that with one last year it was an empty threat I just was trying to shut him up and get through the end of the winter without any issues since I was getting out anyway


----------



## MKWL2

MGLC said:


> Personally, I wouldn't do it even with a waiver. It could still make problems for you


Bingo- with the way the courts are going on civil suits with a contractor vs consumer- doesn't really matter what kind of waiver you have- at the end of the day, you're stuck holding the bag...

Too many damn lawyers in this state...


----------



## MKWL2

Randall Ave said:


> I have a customer friend that plowed a little strip mall. A different company did the salting. And his contract stated this. Person fell and they sued everyone. His insurance company had to pay a part of it, he had to pay $5000.00, which was his co pay or whatever. The person got $150,000.00.


What a state we live in... seems there are either more [email protected]$$es breeding or they're just flocking here... especially in the blue counties...


----------



## UniqueTouch

I have a buddy of mine with a big paving company. One of his large sites had a manager who rarely wanted to salt and he lost his lawsuit against him over a slip and fall and the court said he has to send them letter every time weather comes in refusing salting and have it returned. He no longer does snow removal


----------



## UniqueTouch

Any storms 10 days out? I never have seen that much snow pile up that quick and then be gone in a few days. Worked out great


----------



## shawn_

UniqueTouch said:


> Any storms 10 days out? I never have seen that much snow pile up that quick and then be gone in a few days. Worked out great


Yes the euro & nam are both in agreements right now for a storm system 9 days away as of this morning a big one too….. I'm cool with no big ones


----------



## MGLC

shawn_ said:


> Yes the euro & nam are both in agreements right now for a storm system 9 days away as of this morning a big one too….. I'm cool with no big ones


The nam doesn't run 9 days out


----------



## J.Ricci

I don't know, last I heard the next real potential for our area was closer to 2 weeks out, around the 18th-20th

More importantly back to regular work tomorrow


----------



## V_Scapes

Someone might get lucky with a salt run tomorrow.


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> Someone might get lucky with a salt run tomorrow.


Probably not me, I happened to drive by some of my lots today and they're still pretty covered in salt from the last storm


----------



## shawn_

MGLC said:


> The nam doesn't run 9 days out


I'm sorry the Canadian is lining up with it


----------



## sota

shawn_ said:


> I'm sorry the Canadian is lining up with it


You mean Freedom Convoy People.


----------



## Mike_C

shawn_ said:


> I'm sorry the Canadian is lining up with it


I wouldn't expect much with that system, the one after has more potential but it's a ways away


----------



## Tony_D

Randall Ave said:


> Casino??


Pocono's, spent all day snowboarding today. Still haven't been to a casino actually turned 21 during 'rona times


----------



## Randall Ave

Tony_D said:


> Pocono's, spent all day snowboarding today. Still haven't been to a casino actually turned 21 during 'rona times


21, that would have been 1979 for me I think.


----------



## sota

A lotta get off my lawn grandpas in here.


----------



## Randall Ave

sota said:


> A lotta get off my lawn grandpas in here.


Your dam right.


----------



## truckie80

Heading out now to squeeze in a salt run, sticking on pavement and still coming down but it doesn't look like it's going to last much longer


----------



## shawn_

truckie80 said:


> Heading out now to squeeze in a salt run, sticking on pavement and still coming down but it doesn't look like it's going to last much longer


Where at?


----------



## truckie80

shawn_ said:


> Where at?


Northern Bergen county


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Regional power outage at day job. Near NJTP Exit 8A. On border of JCP&L and PSE&G. Fun times.


----------



## V_Scapes

Woke up to steady snow falling and sticking. Yet another salt run in.


----------



## djt1029

Patchy coating, enough to salt before starting regular work for the day. No complaints


----------



## sota

needed a headlight bulb for the plow, so I bought 2.
1st time in like 20ish years i've had to buy a bulb of that style.


----------



## treeguyry

We had a light coating here early today, there's something very relaxing about being up in a tree while the snow falls.


----------



## V_Scapes

treeguyry said:


> We had a light coating here early today, there's something very relaxing about being up in a tree while the snow falls.


Is that a reminder that you don't plow anymore?


----------



## S_Marino87

Randall Ave said:


> 21, that would have been 1979 for me I think.


My parents hadn't even met yet.

Easy money salt run again today, you can't beat these morning salt runs before starting regular work for the day, almost half my weeks payroll covered within a few hours


----------



## demetrios007

S_Marino87 said:


> My parents hadn't even met yet.
> 
> Easy money salt run again today, you can't beat these morning salt runs before starting regular work for the day, almost half my weeks payroll covered within a few hours


Now divide up the insurance premiums in this piece of **** state and you practically lost money lol


----------



## S_Marino87

demetrios007 said:


> Now divide up the insurance premiums in this piece of **** state and you practically lost money lol


I try to treat my snow plowing insurance as a tax write off, it helps me not lose the will to play this game lol


----------



## Mike_C

Salted refreeze again today


----------



## shawn_

Mike_C said:


> Salted refreeze again today


That would've been fun , we did not get ice around here I woke up to check early.


----------



## V_Scapes

Beauty of a week coming up.


----------



## shawn_

V_Scapes said:


> Beauty of a week coming up.


Uh, can we get more snow it's February


----------



## Randall Ave

shawn_ said:


> Uh, can we get more snow it's February


April??


----------



## shawn_

Randall Ave said:


> April??


March , April, may . Bring it on but Atleast another 1 or two in Feb would be great


----------



## MGLC

Feels a little like spring out there today, brought in almost all the guys to get cracking on winter work.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Should be pushing upper 50s end of the week.


----------



## sota

washed 3 vehicles today.
really liking the salt-away stuff.


----------



## shawn_

sota said:


> washed 3 vehicles today.
> really liking the salt-away stuff.


Salt away is the best


----------



## Petr51488

shawn_ said:


> Salt away is the best


Going to give it a shot. Bought the hose adapter for it


----------



## sota

should have taken pictures, of using it on the blue car.
sides were completely WHITE with contamination/salt.
pressure washer dispensed salt-away, with their hose adapter/dispenser.
let it sit for 5 minutes.
rinsed the car.
car was nicely clear of salt debris.
then gave it a normal wash, and it was good as new.
also doesn't hurt that car has an Armor Shield XI coating on it.


----------



## shawn_

Also spray the underneath , then put a sprinkler underneath the truck. 5-10 mins in each spot .


----------



## Petr51488

shawn_ said:


> Also spray the underneath , then put a sprinkler underneath the truck. 5-10 mins in each spot .


Hah the sprinkler idea is pretty smart. Maybe one step better and use the salt away adapter and hook that up to the sprinkler so it shoots salt away up in there


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I used to use the sprinkler. Then I bought one of these and a $100 Ryobi electric pressure washer. Powerful enough for the purpose, portable enough to easily bring out/in of basement so I don't need to worry about it freezing, unlike my larger gas powered one which I need to winterize each year. I did order some extensions for better reach. Also started to use the Salt-Away this year. Have the mixing unit adapter connected to the washer.


----------



## djt1029

shawn_ said:


> Also spray the underneath , then put a sprinkler underneath the truck. 5-10 mins in each spot .


******* engineering. Been doing that for years, works great


----------



## sota

I'm still young and flexible enough (or stubborn and stupid enough, opinions vary) to just bend over and shoot the wand under the jeep, although that wheelie sprayer might be on my to-buy list soon.

I've done regular spinny type sprinklers before, but they use normal water pressure, and I broke both when they fell off the shelving in the garage.


----------



## sota

Kevin_NJ said:


> I used to use the sprinkler. Then I bought one of these and a $100 Ryobi electric pressure washer. Powerful enough for the purpose, portable enough to easily bring out/in of basement so I don't need to worry about it freezing, unlike my larger gas powered one which I need to winterize each year. I did order some extensions for better reach. Also started to use the Salt-Away this year. Have the mixing unit adapter connected to the washer.
> 
> View attachment 233509


I see that on ebay for $40.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I think I paid about that on Amazon for the sprayer.
The pressure washer was $100 on sale at Home Depot.


----------



## sota

I got the green pressure washer from harbor freight.


----------



## treeguyry

V_Scapes said:


> Is that a reminder that you don't plow anymore?


Fringe benefit


----------



## V_Scapes

Working on getting maintenance contracts out by the end of the week. It'll be here before we know it.


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> Working on getting maintenance contracts out by the end of the week. It'll be here before we know it.


I haven't even set foot in my office in close to a week


----------



## MGLC

djt1029 said:


> I haven't even set foot in my office in close to a week


I tested out my chair today, still works.


----------



## Petr51488

V_Scapes said:


> Working on getting maintenance contracts out by the end of the week. It'll be here before we know it.


no thanks


----------



## MKWL2

Ahhh maintenance :hammerhead:


----------



## shawn_

Seems as models been pushing back too a Valentine’s Day storm. My phone now has a snowflake on it for Super Bowl Sunday.


----------



## MKWL2

shawn_ said:


> Seems as models been pushing back too a Valentine's Day storm. My phone now has a snowflake on it for Super Bowl Sunday.


I wouldn't mind a nice little 2-3" storm on Sunday… just as long as it doesn't linger from 7am Sunday to 7am Monday


----------



## shawn_

MKWL2 said:


> I wouldn't mind a nice little 2-3" storm on Sunday… just as long as it doesn't linger from 7am Sunday to 7am Monday


Agreed a few years ago we had a storm on the Super Bowl left 5" in a couple
Hours. It was perfect storm these long lingering storms absolutely suck


----------



## J.Ricci

shawn_ said:


> Agreed a few years ago we had a storm on the Super Bowl left 5" in a couple
> Hours. It was perfect storm these long lingering storms absolutely suck


Last year


----------



## shawn_

J.Ricci said:


> Last year


perfect last year , my memory is shot I know I plowed Super Bowl Sunday though lol.


----------



## AllAboutGreen

V_Scapes said:


> Working on getting maintenance contracts out by the end of the week. It'll be here before we know it.


are you rising our prices at all? I haven't raised my prices in 2 years. I think it is time.


----------



## shawn_

AllAboutGreen said:


> are you rising our prices at all? I haven't raised my prices in 2 years. I think it is time.


I raised all my plow prices by 20-35% depending on tiers & customer . I'd be doing the same for maintenance side of things if I did that.


----------



## V_Scapes

AllAboutGreen said:


> are you rising our prices at all? I haven't raised my prices in 2 years. I think it is time.


Labor rate and lawn prices went up I haven't raised anything in a while.


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> Labor rate and lawn prices went up I haven't raised anything in a while.


Not to mention fertilizer/chemical rates too. I got my quotes yesterday and they up 25-40% depending on the product


----------



## V_Scapes

GFS showing snow for the entire area Sunday.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> GFS showing snow for the entire area Sunday.


You mad at us or something?


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> You mad at us or something?


It's the weekend therefore it must snow.
As long as it's clear after the 15th I'm dying to head upstate.


----------



## MGLC

Social media weather's funny, not saying it about anyone on here but just reading along with what I see there. Whatever model shows a storm is God's gift to weather.



AllAboutGreen said:


> are you rising our prices at all? I haven't raised my prices in 2 years. I think it is time.


10% increase on maintenance and labor, and a note that fertilizer and seed prices are all subject to change without notice, based on material costs


----------



## Tony_D

You guys might find this as hilarious as I did


----------



## truckie80

V_Scapes said:


> It's the weekend therefore it must snow.
> As long as it's clear after the 15th I'm dying to head upstate.


Where do you go upstate?



Tony_D said:


> You guys might find this as hilarious as I did


The big man upstairs sure has some great comedic timing


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> Where do you go upstate?
> 
> The big man upstairs sure has some great comedic timing


Old Forge, Herkimer county


----------



## AllAboutGreen

V_Scapes said:


> GFS showing snow for the entire area Sunday.


of course it is, I am suppose to go to VA for the weekend....


----------



## Mike_C

I know we say this every year, but this year seems particularly bad for weekend snow, or potential snows. I feel like there's been one weekend since New Years where we were free and clear, and that was it


----------



## truckie80

V_Scapes said:


> Old Forge, Herkimer county


My in laws have a place in Speculator, probably less than 40 miles away but double that in driving distance. Been there once so far all winter and it was only for two days. I thought being unemployed would work in my favor for get aways this winter but that hasn't been the case


----------



## treeguyry

V_Scapes said:


> Old Forge, Herkimer county


Do you rent up there or have a place?


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> My in laws have a place in Speculator, probably less than 40 miles away but double that in driving distance. Been there once so far all winter and it was only for two days. I thought being unemployed would work in my favor for get aways this winter but that hasn't been the case


Join the club, seems to get harder and harder and to get away in the winter.



treeguyry said:


> Do you rent up there or have a place?


I'm in on a house with a group of guys. But I can use it year-round.


----------



## J.Ricci

It's easier to get away in the summer at this point, which is pretty sad


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> It's easier to get away in the summer at this point, which is pretty sad


True. I have plane tickets booked for early March to Florida, not holding my breath.


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> True. I have plane tickets booked for early March to Florida, not holding my breath.


Second week of March would be a nice time for the last storm of the year, always like getting paid to haul snow of St Patrick's day parade routes. Can't beat "we have no choice it has to be done" money


----------



## AG09

Any of you use the h2b program? If so, can you recommend a good attorney for it?


----------



## sota

site maintenance?

At (9 AM) a main hatchway caved in
He said, "Fellas, it's been good to know ya."


----------



## sota

thinking we're done with snow soon.


----------



## truckie80

Any of you guys who know more about weather know what the hell the ICON model is? I never even heard of it, now suddenly I had two different people send me links to it today


----------



## AllAboutGreen

V_Scapes said:


> True. I have plane tickets booked for early March to Florida, not holding my breath.


same here so now its guaranteed to snow ......


----------



## shawn_

Looks like we could be missing joe burrow winning the super bowl on Sunday . Sunday morning/afternoon even coming in 2-4” for the shore


----------



## S_Marino87

shawn_ said:


> Looks like we could be missing joe burrow winning the super bowl on Sunday . Sunday morning/afternoon even coming in 2-4" for the shore


Really? I thought it was a miss


----------



## MGLC

truckie80 said:


> Any of you guys who know more about weather know what the hell the ICON model is? I never even heard of it, now suddenly I had two different people send me links to it today


ICON is the German model, it only is ever mentioned when it's the only model showing a potential for accumulating snow, good way to feed into the hype machine. Everything else right now is showing a salt run at best, better chance for SNJ. Could change but as of now, I would be surprised to see anyone drop a blade


----------



## shawn_

S_Marino87 said:


> Really? I thought it was a miss


I'm not sure an update I seen 3 hours ago had it as 2-4" , did something change since then possibly ?


----------



## MGLC

shawn_ said:


> I'm not sure an update I seen 3 hours ago had it as 2-4" , did something change since then possibly ?


Where'd you see it? I've seen a few Kuchera maps floating around showing 2" in some of the southern part of the state, but that's misleading, this isn't going to be a 15-1 type ratio event


----------



## V_Scapes

What's the latest euro or GFS look like?


----------



## gman2310

May get a dusting….I think we are done for winter


----------



## sota

guess in 4 days i'll be putting the plow away.

also, vet reviewed the videos of my cat and his... issues.
going in tomorrow, and they're going to examine him, for anal gland blockage. if needed they'll express them. hopefully that makes the boy more comfortable and less randomly grumpy.


----------



## truckie80

V_Scapes said:


> What's the latest euro or GFS look like?


Swing and a miss


----------



## MGLC

V_Scapes said:


> What's the latest euro or GFS look like?


Even a salt run doesn't look promising


----------



## V_Scapes

MGLC said:


> Even a salt run doesn't look promising


Bummer


----------



## Mike_C

Late next week looks like a rain storm too. It seems like this lull might last a while, still has been a good winter though so far


----------



## demetrios007

I woke up this morn and said Fook it.....going ice fishing for a long lunch break. Gonna leave my guy on the job a block from lake hopatcong and enjoy the warmth


----------



## S_Marino87

I hired a new guy yesterday, he showed up a few minutes early today and with a box of donuts for the rest of us. I think the end is near


----------



## Tony_D

Brought my guy in today to do some trenching work for my dad on a job then have another one to do next week. Even though it's not real landscaping it's nice to be doing something again


----------



## truckie80

Got my form letter today, after months of unpaid leave I'm officially not employed by the city of New York


----------



## Petr51488

truckie80 said:


> Got my form letter today, after months of unpaid leave I'm officially not employed by the city of New York


I somehow see a huge lawsuit out of this where the city gets sued for millions. It'll take a while- but states are cracking and the Supreme Court is not allowing these vaccine mandates to be had.


----------



## S_Marino87

truckie80 said:


> Got my form letter today, after months of unpaid leave I'm officially not employed by the city of New York


Form letter is how Newark did it also, three sentences


----------



## truckie80

Petr51488 said:


> I somehow see a huge lawsuit out of this where the city gets sued for millions. It'll take a while- but states are cracking and the Supreme Court is not allowing these vaccine mandates to be had.


Maybe. Even if the opportunity presented itself at this point, I don't know if I would go back. Best job in the world, ruined by politics



S_Marino87 said:


> Form letter is how Newark did it also, three sentences


Yeah basically the same. Did they hit you with the "unfortunately, we have been left with no choice"

Also - anyone who sees the claims that only 3-4000 city employees are getting fired, it's bull**** they aren't including any of the tens of thousands who are waiting to hear back on their religious exemption requests that were filed. Mine was denied


----------



## AllAboutGreen

Looks like a complete miss even for a salt run


----------



## HeatMiser

DOT wants trucks in at 9pm to start throwing tax dollars onto the roads


----------



## MKWL2

I’m betting on at least a salt run for NW Bergen- temps are going to crash tonight and most of the snow is supposed to fall early AM.


----------



## MGLC

It's going to take some time for the surface temperatures to get down below freezing, usually when we have accumulating snow after a warmer day it takes some intense snowfall rates to bring the temperature down enough to stick. I think this one is going to be too light to overcome


----------



## V_Scapes

Mud season has come early.


----------



## Mike_C

Next couple weeks seem like a good chance to get some winter projects done, I heard this "storm" tomorrow is possibly the last chance this month


----------



## V_Scapes

If we don't get any March snow could be the earliest start up in a long time.


----------



## UniqueTouch

So should I wait to put the plows on?


----------



## MKWL2

Well someone botched this forecast up nicely- solid 6” down already in Warren co- not sure about Bergen- looks like I’ll be fighting the idiots on 80 to get out to Bergen this morning… so much for 1-2” mostly on the grass…


----------



## Randall Ave

It must of moved north, they are out salting the roads.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Monmouth county- not sticking to roads little warm here


----------



## AllAboutGreen

Spotty pavement coverage in Union County


----------



## MKWL2

Any Bergen reports? Sounds like we must be in the jackpot zone out here in God’s Country…


----------



## V_Scapes

Heading out now about an inch or so here. Thank God I set my alarm.


----------



## eastendpm

Spotty coverage in Bergen County. Just walked out and checked a few drives I do close to my house. Some areas have 1.5” some have nothing very odd! We will prob end up running through the route, and making sure things melt up nicely before the big game. Not going to get too warm today + looking cloudy


----------



## djt1029

Pavement is mostly just wet here with a few little patches of snow here and there. We'll get a salt run but that's probably it. None of my commercials will be open today so heading out later


----------



## MKWL2

Wow I’m shocked there’s such a disparity between here and Bergen- oh well, I guess we will have some snow for a few days before the perpetual mud season continues later this week.


----------



## Mattymax

Morris county all wet blacktop and concrete. Grass and trees are covered


----------



## Mike_C

From plowable snow to some places we can’t even justify a salting, this was a strange one


----------



## eastendpm

Mike_C said:


> From plowable snow to some places we can't even justify a salting, this was a strange one


Seeing the same here in englewood/Tenafly area.


----------



## V_Scapes

Same here mostly. Salted the commercials and scraped a few driveways. Elevation playing a big roll, I measured 2" on pavement here.


----------



## S_Marino87

Wet pavement and all of my properties little snow in some of the corners but that’s it . Salt run done


----------



## Randall Ave

Just spitting here now. Taking a ride to horrible Freight for random shopping.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Snow pretty much all day here. Maybe an inch or so on colder surfaces by 6 or 7 this morning, about the same now. Blacktop pretty much just wet. Enough snow on truck to need to be brushed off. Temps hovering around freezing.


----------



## AG09

Presalted yesterday which definitely helped, salted again this morning and then had 1 lot that that I had to plow half of it because it had 2 inches of snow the rest of it was down to asphalt


----------



## djt1029

I had to scrape about half my biggest account, all the perimeter edges of the lot had about 2" but the rest was blacktop. Other than that everything was wet pavement. Full salt run and touched up a couple sidewalks. I drove by a couple of my houses and they were clear so I we didn't even have the residential crew come in


----------



## Tony_D

I drove through my route and salted the ones that get it, only one house needed to be shoveled though. It's still snowing light and has been all day but hasn't stuck to anything since the sun came out


----------



## eastendpm

V_Scapes said:


> Same here mostly. Salted the commercials and scraped a few driveways. Elevation playing a big roll, I measured 2" on pavement here.


Yup the only places that got pushed were up on the palisades cliffs along 9W. Everything down in the valley was mostly blacktop. I'd say we salted or scraped about half the list maybe a little less. Not bad considering I got back from Florida yesterday and wasn't counting on any workable precip.


----------



## J.Ricci

It only stuck on grass and cold surfaces here but we squeezed in a salt run


----------



## MGLC

It looks like that was the end of the active pattern for us, nothing on the horizon, unless we get a thread the needle type system. Maybe early March will bring something


----------



## V_Scapes

MGLC said:


> It looks like that was the end of the active pattern for us, nothing on the horizon, unless we get a thread the needle type system. Maybe early March will bring something


C'mon man don't jinx me.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Snow was nice to watch. Went to the range with a couple of friends and one of their friends for his first ever time shooting. Just put two good sized T-Bone steaks on the Webber Kettle, wife is getting the lobster tails ready. All-in-all a pretty good Sunday.


----------



## demetrios007

Funny how it stuck randomly to some drives and not others. I thought about it on way back from shop and it seems it's all sun exposure related. Open areas had nothing, areas with shade had snow. I think even with clouds some ultraviolet gets thru....Or they got extra heat retention from yesterday


----------



## sota

Kevin_NJ said:


> Snow was nice to watch. Went to the range with a couple of friends and one of their friends for his first ever time shooting. Just put two good sized T-Bone steaks on the Webber Kettle, wife is getting the lobster tails ready. All-in-all a pretty good Sunday.


love taking newbies shooting for the first time.


----------



## Randall Ave

Got 9 here this morning. But it looks like a warning trend coming. Maybe the season will end early?


----------



## Tony_D

When do you guys start cleanups if we don't get more snow from here on out?


----------



## V_Scapes

Tony_D said:


> When do you guys start cleanups if we don't get more snow from here on out?


The 21st would be great but any work we can get in before April 1 always helps.


----------



## AG09

Tony_D said:


> When do you guys start cleanups if we don't get more snow from here on out?


I aim for March 15th depending on how the weather pattern and temps look.


----------



## prezek

Tony_D said:


> When do you guys start cleanups if we don't get more snow from here on out?


I would send a letter or email the end of February or beginning of March if the weather looks like it's breaking. Try to get people to move then on cleanups/mulching instead of wanting to wait until you start mowing and it all comes at once. Even if you don't put mulch down that early, you can at least get things prepped.


----------



## djt1029

Tony_D said:


> When do you guys start cleanups if we don't get more snow from here on out?


Weather permitting, the 21st also for cleanups. Construction we haven't really stopped yet


----------



## Tony_D

Thanks guys. I think I'll shoot for the week of the 21st, I'm a little worried if I start that early and the weather's good I'll blow through my work before the grass starts growing but I'll figure it out. Hopefully everyone's busy as hell again this year and I can get more of the smaller jobs from the guy who was referring me last year. Shooting for 80 accounts this year



prezek said:


> I would send a letter or email the end of February or beginning of March if the weather looks like it's breaking. Try to get people to move then on cleanups/mulching instead of wanting to wait until you start mowing and it all comes at once. Even if you don't put mulch down that early, you can at least get things prepped.


I would like to try and get some of my mulch done early but a lot of people here don't want to until all the flowers are off the trees.


----------



## MGLC

Even when we don't have snow later in winter and into March, starting on the 15th usually doesn't happen, the grounds either too wet, or we get a few days of rain, or something else. The 21st is my current target date to really hit the ground running, until then just a limited crew with a 40hr / week cap


----------



## truckie80

V_Scapes said:


> The 21st would be great but any work we can get in before April 1 always helps.


With the way weather goes around here, we won't see a flake again until March 20 then we'll get 6"+


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> With the way weather goes around here, we won't see a flake again until March 20 then we'll get 6"+


Wouldn't be any other way.


----------



## MKWL2

V_Scapes said:


> Wouldn't be any other way.


Yup- we're shooting for the 21st...

If you do the spring cleanups too early and no one else's are done.... come back a week later and the yard is covered in leaves again... I've learned- no cleanups till around 4/1... or I end up cleaning them again on my dime...


----------



## AllAboutGreen

I shoot for the 15th but realistically its the 21's. Has anyone laid sod down in the middle of the winter? O
ne of my snow accounts is a commercial property that is being developed and the landscape design company has pallets of sod all over the site. Where are they getting it from this time of year and aren't they at risk of it not taking?


----------



## MKWL2

AllAboutGreen said:


> I shoot for the 15th but realistically its the 21's. Has anyone laid sod down in the middle of the winter? O
> ne of my snow accounts is a commercial property that is being developed and the landscape design company has pallets of sod all over the site. Where are they getting it from this time of year and aren't they at risk of it not taking?


We will lay sod late into the fall- latest I think we have ever done was right around Christmas a few years ago. Not sure where they're getting it from though, we usually use Pine Island Sod up in NY or Liberty Sod in Great Meadows- both of which I'm sure aren't cutting sod with the ground muddy and/or frozen. It should take as long as they lay it out before it freezes up in rolls. I wouldn't recommend it, but I'm sure people do it. Best bet for sod IMO is mid April to early June or Mid September through early November.


----------



## AllAboutGreen

MKWL2 said:


> We will lay sod late into the fall- latest I think we have ever done was right around Christmas a few years ago. Not sure where they're getting it from though, we usually use Pine Island Sod up in NY or Liberty Sod in Great Meadows- both of which I'm sure aren't cutting sod with the ground muddy and/or frozen. It should take as long as they lay it out before it freezes up in rolls. I wouldn't recommend it, but I'm sure people do it. Best bet for sod IMO is mid April to early June or Mid September through early November.


ok that was what I thought and what I do as well. This company had about 6 pallets with rolls covered in snow. must be nice to be able to waste $$ like that


----------



## MKWL2

AllAboutGreen said:


> ok that was what I thought and what I do as well. This company had about 6 pallets with rolls covered in snow. must be nice to be able to waste $$ like that


Yeah that sod is probably toast now... although with some of the hack, low bid contractors' the big developers pick up, they'll probably try and lay it out once it has thawed...


----------



## Mike_C

AllAboutGreen said:


> I shoot for the 15th but realistically its the 21's. Has anyone laid sod down in the middle of the winter? O
> ne of my snow accounts is a commercial property that is being developed and the landscape design company has pallets of sod all over the site. Where are they getting it from this time of year and aren't they at risk of it not taking?


We've laid sod in the winter, it's a gamble but sometimes developers don't care, usually when they're trying to get pictures for a listing or something


----------



## V_Scapes

MKWL2 said:


> Yup- we're shooting for the 21st...
> 
> If you do the spring cleanups too early and no one else's are done.... come back a week later and the yard is covered in leaves again... I've learned- no cleanups till around 4/1... or I end up cleaning them again on my dime...


I agree one hundred percent. The problem comes when it could warm up real quick in April and the grass starts growing like crazy, now it's tough to get all the cleanups in. But we do alot of cleanup work that's usually my situation.


----------



## Petr51488

****- I’d rather talk about snow than cleanups. And I hate the snow lmao


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> I agree one hundred percent. The problem comes when it could warm up real quick in April and the grass starts growing like crazy, now it's tough to get all the cleanups in. But we do alot of cleanup work that's usually my situation.


The fast spring warm ups f#$% everything up


----------



## truckie80

Petr51488 said:


> ****- I'd rather talk about snow than cleanups. And I hate the snow lmao


Cleanups shouldn't be mentioned until _at least_ March 1st, and even then. F that


----------



## S_Marino87

truckie80 said:


> With the way weather goes around here, we won't see a flake again until March 20 then we'll get 6"+


For sure, I promised to get a roofing job and a siding job done in March for a couple good customers, not my favorite kind of projects in the first place, so it's a lock


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> Cleanups shouldn't be mentioned until _at least_ March 1st, and even then. F that


Well we don't have anything 10 days out for once soo...


----------



## MGLC

V_Scapes said:


> Well we don't have anything 10 days out for once soo...


A constant cycle of 10 days out since Christmas, apparently that's the only way to get this group to talk weather


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Yesterday when I left work. Luckily, I'd gotten gas in the morning.


----------



## AllAboutGreen

I just reloaded my salt supply so we are DEF not getting anymore snow this season....


----------



## shawn_

2 full salt runs 13th am and 14th am. Long range models looks quiet . can’t complain about that, we’ll see what the end of February and beginning to middle of March brings .


----------



## djt1029

AllAboutGreen said:


> I just reloaded my salt supply so we are DEF not getting anymore snow this season....


Just got another tri-axle yesterday...winter's done for sure


----------



## AllAboutGreen

if anyone is interested or knows anyone who may I am selling 2 older Bobcat S250's at the end of this season. One is 2005 and the other is 2010. They have been regularly serviced by Bobcat. I am looking to upgrade to newer machine. Both machines have low hours (only used for snow) and normal to below wear and tear. Shoot me a DM if interested


----------



## sota

Kevin_NJ said:


> Yesterday when I left work. Luckily, I'd gotten gas in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 234020


were you parked in just the right/wrong spot to get something dripping on your truck?


----------



## Kevin_NJ

sota said:


> were you parked in just the right/wrong spot to get something dripping on your truck?


I didn't remove the snow off the top of the toolbox, so it melted & refroze down the side.


----------



## treeguyry

MGLC said:


> A constant cycle of 10 days out since Christmas, apparently that's the only way to get this group to talk weather


There's been far too much weather talk, we haven't even been sent to our rooms in months


----------



## sota

Kevin_NJ said:


> I didn't remove the snow off the top of the toolbox, so it melted & refroze down the side.


oops.


----------



## Randall Ave

treeguyry said:


> There's been far too much weather talk, we haven't even been sent to our rooms in months


Ok. I was sitting at this bar and,'''


----------



## SHAWZER

Hooters ?


----------



## AG09

AllAboutGreen said:


> if anyone is interested or knows anyone who may I am selling 2 older Bobcat S250's at the end of this season. One is 2005 and the other is 2010. They have been regularly serviced by Bobcat. I am looking to upgrade to newer machine. Both machines have low hours (only used for snow) and normal to below wear and tear. Shoot me a DM if interested


check your pm


----------



## J.Ricci

treeguyry said:


> There's been far too much weather talk, we haven't even been sent to our rooms in months


I think I'm usually the straw that breaks MJD's back, I'll try to be more proactive


----------



## djt1029

I think it's finally safe, I'm getting the hell out of here this weekend


----------



## truckie80

The kids are off Monday & Tuesday, perfect weekend to go upstate. Winter starts now


----------



## V_Scapes

I got up here yesterday. Won't be any snow left after Thursday.


----------



## truckie80

V_Scapes said:


> I got up here yesterday. Won't be any snow left after Thursday.


I was thinking of going up on my own today but then my wife would make the drive alone with the kids. That wouldn't be fair....I know, because she told me


----------



## MKWL2

For anyone on here in law enforcement- any thoughts on state police vs local police careers? My brother is trying to get into it- he's got the option to go NJSP or Essex county Alternate Route this Spring- weighing the options...


----------



## Mattymax

MKWL2 said:


> For anyone on here in law enforcement- any thoughts on state police vs local police careers? My brother is trying to get into it- he's got the option to go NJSP or Essex county Alternate Route this Spring- weighing the options...


Pm sent


----------



## gman2310

MKWL2 said:


> For anyone on here in law enforcement- any thoughts on state police vs local police careers? My brother is trying to get into it- he's got the option to go NJSP or Essex county Alternate Route this Spring- weighing the options...


I would say it depends on what agency he would go to. State Police he will start out full time and have a job. There are tons of units and unlimited opportunity for advancement. Some smaller pds, not so much. But it's all about timing too. Only good thing about now is there are tons of places hiring. I would apply everywhere and take the first job that comes his way


----------



## S_Marino87

MKWL2 said:


> For anyone on here in law enforcement- any thoughts on state police vs local police careers? My brother is trying to get into it- he's got the option to go NJSP or Essex county Alternate Route this Spring- weighing the options...


If he's against getting the vaccine, don't do it in this state. If he isn't against it, I would lean state over Essex County, and if he's even loosely considering Newark, run the other direction.


----------



## MKWL2

Thanks for the insight guys! His other option is to keep working with me, I'm trying to nudge him to stay, but I guess we shall see...


----------



## MKWL2

I think his big reservations with SP are surviving the academy and being that the class is bubbled, being gone essentially the whole 5 month time.


----------



## gman2310

i think anyone wanting to get into law enforcement now is crazy…..become a firefighter instead lol


----------



## Mattymax

gman2310 said:


> i think anyone wanting to get into law enforcement now is crazy…..become a firefighter instead lol


I have to agree. Job has changed a lot


----------



## gman2310

Mattymax said:


> I have to agree. Job has changed a lot


Yup…no none likes cops….bwcs


----------



## S_Marino87

MKWL2 said:


> Thanks for the insight guys! His other option is to keep working with me, I'm trying to nudge him to stay, but I guess we shall see...


If he was a friend of mine I would nudge him in the same direction with the way things have been going for the last few years.


----------



## S_Marino87

Mattymax said:


> I have to agree. Job has changed a lot


I wasn't on the job that long in the grand scheme of things and it was like a different world by the time I was forced out. Especially in a big city, your hands are tied so far behind your back it's hard to really make a difference


----------



## truckie80

gman2310 said:


> i think anyone wanting to get into law enforcement now is crazy…..become a firefighter instead lol


Also a different world from how it used to be, at least in NYC


----------



## AG09

On the topic of weather again TWC has storm 10 days out on the 25th.


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> Also a different world from how it used to be, at least in NYC


That place is a total ****ing dump.


----------



## shawn_

I would go for township PD great pay & u can get into a town with less bs …..


----------



## shawn_

AG09 said:


> On the topic of weather again TWC has storm 10 days out on the 25th.


Could use a 3-6" in 10 days that'll be perfect :weightlifter:


----------



## shawn_

#4 makes me a little happy ….. bottom of the 6th


----------



## prezek

shawn_ said:


> #4 makes me a little happy ….. bottom of the 6th


Winter can go on strike also….


----------



## truckie80

Back to the 10 days away drama, time to get those clicks


----------



## Mike_C

Any of you Bergen County guys work in Norwood? Does the inspector always miss his appointments or does he just hate out of county guys


----------



## djt1029

Mike_C said:


> Any of you Bergen County guys work in Norwood? Does the inspector always miss his appointments or does he just hate out of county guys


Never had an issue, he's always been good. If you're doing any plumbing though, good luck - the builder I work with has some horror stories and for once, the builder's not wrong


----------



## S_Marino87

djt1029 said:


> Never had an issue, he's always been good. If you're doing any plumbing though, good luck - the builder I work with has some horror stories and for once, the builder's not wrong


I've heard the same about the new guy up there but haven't had to deal with him


----------



## MGLC

Mike_C said:


> Any of you Bergen County guys work in Norwood? Does the inspector always miss his appointments or does he just hate out of county guys


He's an inspector his time is worth more than ours, you know that


----------



## J.Ricci

MGLC said:


> He's an inspector his time is worth more than ours, you know that


I'm sure he had a very busy day of being a jealous jerk


----------



## Randall Ave

That was some nasty wind and rain that just rolled thru.


----------



## S_Marino87

@truckie80 did I hear correctly that 2 FDNY firefighters died yesterday of "medical episodes"


----------



## truckie80

S_Marino87 said:


> @truckie80 did I hear correctly that 2 FDNY firefighters died yesterday of "medical episodes"


6 in the last 3 months, not a single one due to a fire or other incident, all "medical episodes" - heart attacks occurring either on the job or at home, ...this is unprecedented. Healthy guys in their 30's - 50's

The UFA won't ask any questions, it's all a "tragic coincidence"


----------



## MKWL2

truckie80 said:


> 6 in the last 3 months, not a single one due to a fire or other incident, all "medical episodes" - heart attacks occurring either on the job or at home, ...this is unprecedented. Healthy guys in their 30's - 50's
> 
> The UFA won't ask any questions, it's all a "tragic coincidence"


You know, it's ironic that they're having heart attacks after getting the shots- my MIL who is 52, no cardiac history at all, out of the blue has a heart attack brought on apparently by a "mysterious virus" which caused fluid to build around her heart to the point where she had a massive heart attack… about 4 months after getting the first and second prick…

seems to me there will be a lot of attorneys making serious money in 20-30 years when they figure out all the serious health effects of the shots. Harkens back to the gov't saying "don't worry about the dust at ground zero, it's not hazardous, all is well… 20 years later… cops, firemen and citizens in the area all getting sick or dieing due 9/11 toxins around ground zero in the air…

trust the government they said…


----------



## truckie80

MKWL2 said:


> You know, it's ironic that they're having heart attacks after getting the shots- my MIL who is 52, no cardiac history at all, out of the blue has a heart attack brought on apparently by a "mysterious virus" which caused fluid to build around her heart to the point where she had a massive heart attack… about 4 months after getting the first and second prick…
> 
> seems to me there will be a lot of attorneys making serious money in 20-30 years when they figure out all the serious health effects of the shots. Harkens back to the gov't saying "don't worry about the dust at ground zero, it's not hazardous, all is well… 20 years later… cops, firemen and citizens in the area all getting sick or dieing due 9/11 toxins around ground zero in the air…
> 
> trust the government they said…


I had thyroid cancer in 2019 from that "safe" air not to mention a cough for 21 years. I really can't understand guys who were on the job for 9/11 who got the shot because "it's safe" yeah they told us the air was safe too, not that we would have done anything differently, but at least if they told the truth trust wouldn't be broken


----------



## MGLC

In any other situation this would be a massive news story


----------



## UniqueTouch

pfizer wants the courts to block the release of the trials for 75 years. That should be all anyone needs to know


----------



## S_Marino87

truckie80 said:


> 6 in the last 3 months, not a single one due to a fire or other incident, all "medical episodes" - heart attacks occurring either on the job or at home, ...this is unprecedented. Healthy guys in their 30's - 50's
> 
> The UFA won't ask any questions, it's all a "tragic coincidence"


Jesus...I thought it was sketchy about two in a day, and I remember another died in his firehouse around Christmas but I didn't realize it was that bad.

It's like the young soccer players who are dying left and right but it's all a coincidence


----------



## Mike_C

My sister in law (nurse) got the shot to keep her job, she was sick for a little over a week, high fever and flu symptoms, but the scary part is that she still gets out of breath very, very easily and it's been months. When she was sick after it, her friends from work said "at least you know it's working"

What??


----------



## Hydromaster

https://www.reuters.com/article/factcheck-coronavirus-sport-idUSL1N2T81NY


----------



## Mike_C

I mean, if Reuters says it, the science is settled. Vaccine related or not, it's awful strange that FDNY firefighters, soccer players, and other groups of young healthy people are dealing with an increased death rate. Could it be something else? Sure, but it could also *not* be something else. Back in April if you got the shot, you couldn't get covid, now - you can get it but you won't die, probably, or maybe who knows. The science changed, just like the chorus of "changing science" is easing up mask / vaccine mandates around the US and Canada over the last week or two. If that science can "change" it all can


----------



## J.Ricci

At what point do young people dying suddenly stop being coincidental. Yeah, it's always happened but there has been an increase. If that's from the shot, or a byproduct of people having their lives turned upside down for 2 years can be debated but either way, people need to be asking questions


----------



## Tony_D

Mike_C said:


> My sister in law (nurse) got the shot to keep her job, she was sick for a little over a week, high fever and flu symptoms, but the scary part is that she still gets out of breath very, very easily and it's been months. When she was sick after it, her friends from work said "at least you know it's working"
> 
> What??


Last night I caught up with some of my friends from high school and a few of them already got the booster....we're 21 years old. They were talking about their side effects from it I had to walk away when they started with "it's still better than getting sick" talk - seriously how is getting sick, better than getting sick? It's the same thing lol


----------



## shawn_

I get sick to my stomach when younger people are out there scared of the Covid meanwhile from 0-55 years old the rates are so low & from 0-25 it’s almost not even a statistic….. it’s really pathetic .


----------



## V_Scapes

I'm still upstate, should I be concerned about the snow showers today?


----------



## fireball

Only if you are vaccinated, then you can worry about snow showers


----------



## MKWL2

V_Scapes said:


> I'm still upstate, should I be concerned about the snow showers today?


I'm up in vt and worried about the same. Any reports from Bergen or passsic?


----------



## shawn_

Apparently some flurries , if anyone needs anything covered i travel for the right price hit me up payuppayup


----------



## Randall Ave

Snowing lightly here, road is just wet, for now.


----------



## Petr51488

2 state salt trucks sitting on the side of route 21 lol had some flurries before. Sun is almost out now


----------



## djt1029

Seems like almost no one is left in north jersey. I'm down the shore, but according to my main guy nothing back home other than a couple random flakes


----------



## sota

had 3 squall alerts in succession on my phone.


----------



## sota

We just went from not a damn thing falling from the sky to complete white out with sideways snow falling.


----------



## sota

I spent a 5 minutes or less we went from having green grass to White yard.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Heavy snow & wind currently.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

That was short lived.


----------



## UniqueTouch

blizzard here in Monmouth County


----------



## Mike_C

Squall just moved through here, complete blizzard for 5 minutes tops and that was that


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Still windy


----------



## V_Scapes

Got about 5" in an hour here this afternoon it was nuts. Nice to watch from a warm bar and not have to worry.


----------



## shawn_

Friday GFS- 5 days out . Monday/ Tuesday models are big coming up


----------



## MGLC

And the Euro is basically all rain. Typical for this winter, two completely different scenarios


----------



## MKWL2

Seems like the last few runs have been trending colder, no?


----------



## MGLC

Minimally. Warm pavement at the start, mixing and ending with rain, the most likely solution as of now is probably one that involves mostly ice for a good part of the state, plain rain in SNJ


----------



## MKWL2

Love me a good ice storm… said no one ever


----------



## AllAboutGreen

No ice storm just a a salt run


----------



## MKWL2

Both NOAA and TWC showing some rather significant snow Thurs PM to Fri PM... will be interesting to see what happens over the next few days. One thing is for sure though, it'll be nice wet and heavy snow...


----------



## V_Scapes

I was getting used to not worrying about anything snow related.


----------



## truckie80

Some of you guys are incapable of just sitting back and enjoying time between storms


----------



## S_Marino87

MKWL2 said:


> Both NOAA and TWC showing some rather significant snow Thurs PM to Fri PM... will be interesting to see what happens over the next few days. One thing is for sure though, it'll be nice wet and heavy snow...


TWC shows maybe an inch for me here, I think you guys in Sussex and Warren are the ones with the shot at a push seems like a salt run for the rest of us at least at this time


----------



## Tony_D

I'm going with @MGLC he's been pretty accurate this winter


----------



## sota

Ice Ice Baby...


----------



## Mattymax

What’s every body using for billing software ? I know this has been asked and answered but I wanted to see if anyone uses JOIST ? 

Thnks


----------



## Randall Ave

Per the Weather Channel site, here went from 3-5 to 1-3, then rain and ice.


----------



## HeatMiser

65 Wednesday ahead of it I know it can still snow the next day but I would think the pavement will be awfully warm


----------



## Tony_D

First maintenance estimate of the year tomorrow


----------



## shawn_

truckie80 said:


> Some of you guys are incapable of just sitting back and enjoying time between storms


We get a solid 3 months to make significant monies in the snow , why would I want to sit back I'm a gun slinger :gunsfiring:


----------



## Mike_C

To be fair, nobody is making any more money by watching a week out


----------



## shawn_

Mike_C said:


> To be fair, nobody is making any more money by watching a week out


Buzz kill


----------



## J.Ricci

Am I the only one who didn't know today was a holiday, went to the supply yard to find them closed, then an hour later was again surprised when the bank was closed? Yeah? Maybe I need a vacation


----------



## Randall Ave

Mike_C said:


> To be fair, nobody is making any more money by watching a week out


Especially when you are sitting here trying to make out invoices and the printer won't stop shooting out blank paper.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> Especially when you are sitting here trying to make out invoices and the printer won't stop shooting out blank paper.


Ink usually helps


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Ink usually helps


Now it sounds like it's in pain. I might have to take it out back and put it out of it's misery.


----------



## Tony_D

Anyone going to the trade show Wednesday?


----------



## Randall Ave

Weather channel is back up to 3-5 inches of snow and ice for Thursday night here. We should just start a board going like a football betting pool. And to Kevin_NJ , when do us NJ guys get PlowSite shirts???


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Randall Ave said:


> Weather channel is back up to 3-5 inches of snow and ice for Thursday night here. We should just start a board going like a football betting pool. And to Kevin_NJ , when do us NJ guys get PlowSite shirts???


You've greatly overestimated my role here.


----------



## Mike_C

Kevin_NJ said:


> You've greatly overestimated my role here.


I just noticed....Did MJD give up on us and give you the job?


----------



## Randall Ave

Kevin_NJ said:


> You've greatly overestimated my role here.


What about us tech assistant guys?


----------



## Tony_D

Or us idiots who ask a million questions?

I guess that's just me


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Mike_C said:


> I just noticed....Did MJD give up on us and give you the job?


From my albeit brief conversation with MJD, PlowSite would need to be torn from his cold dead hands before he relinquished it to anyone. I'm simply lending a hand.


----------



## J.Ricci

What if we all just park our trucks and honk our horns once in a while. I hear that's the worst thing you can do now


----------



## Petr51488

Kevin_NJ said:


> You've greatly overestimated my role here.


Idk- that blaring red banner next to your name saying " super moderator" actually scares me. I think you have some pull here


----------



## Petr51488

J.Ricci said:


> What if we all just park our trucks and honk our horns once in a while. I hear that's the worst thing you can do now


Easy- they might freeze your account. Crap- mine now too since I'm associated with you


----------



## Rodknee

Hey all, thanks for the help with my dumb plow questions... I appreciate it! I sold my truck and will be taking a break (not that this season was busy at all...." From the plow world.

One last question? We have a regional classifieds? Since i am less than an hour from Jersey, I would love to sell my Western and parts to a local... 

Thanks!


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Rodknee said:


> Hey all, thanks for the help with my dumb plow questions... I appreciate it! I sold my truck and will be taking a break (not that this season was busy at all...." From the plow world.
> 
> One last question? We have a regional classifieds? Since i am less than an hour from Jersey, I would love to sell my Western and parts to a local...
> 
> Thanks!


There's not a regional section, just the main. You could always post in there and say you will not ship or deliver. Or mention it here.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Petr51488 said:


> Idk- that blaring red banner next to your name saying " super moderator" actually scares me. I think you have some pull here


Scares you, what do you think it did to me?

Seriously, I'm just helping out with some of the stuff most members don't see, like approving legit new members, deleting and banning spammers and helping answer basic questions. I'll be leaving the heaving lifting to the pros.


----------



## prezek

Kevin_NJ said:


> Scares you, what do you think it did to me?
> 
> Seriously, I'm just helping out with some of the stuff most members don't see, like approving legit new members, deleting and banning spammers and helping answer basic questions. I'll be leaving the heaving lifting to the pros.


I'm guessing it's a full time gig just banning aliases of a few banned members…


----------



## Randall Ave

Kevin_NJ said:


> Scares you, what do you think it did to me?
> 
> Seriously, I'm just helping out with some of the stuff most members don't see, like approving legit new members, deleting and banning spammers and helping answer basic questions. I'll be leaving the heaving lifting to the pros.


I am only on two forums, but it seems there is always a dark side to things. 
Anyway, weather channel is back to 3-5 for here, which means a light rain.


----------



## J.Ricci

prezek said:


> I'm guessing it's a full time gig just banning aliases of a few banned members…


@Kevin_NJ bring back LAB!


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I had nothing to do with Lab or Iceyman not being here recently.


----------



## V_Scapes

Sleet and freezing rain Friday morning but pavement temps will be warm except for anyone in higher elevation.


----------



## djt1029

I'm salting it anyway, I don't want to sit on all this salt until next winter


----------



## Randall Ave

The weather channel has jumped up to 5-8 inches. So now we are up to a light coating.


----------



## S_Marino87

Weather channel says 3-5 here, I really don't know where they're getting that from literally nowhere else shows anything like that


----------



## Mattymax

Morris county twc showing 3-5


----------



## Tony_D

I just looked at my phone, says 3-5 here too...what the hell? Everything else says icing


----------



## MKWL2

TWC showing 5-8” for both Bergen and Warren now …. NWS also showing all snow thurs night to a mix Friday… while EPAWA is calling for some sleet but mostly freezing rain… so basically… no one knows lol


----------



## AllAboutGreen

djt1029 said:


> I'm salting it anyway, I don't want to sit on all this salt until next winter


with you here.....

Weatherworks has 12am-4am window for wintery mix before going over to all rain in Union County


----------



## sota

iceyman and lab got banned?


----------



## Mike_PS

neither of them are banned, no need to start rumors


----------



## MGLC

My best guess for why the weather channel is showing such a wildly different solution to somewhere like WeatherWorks or EPAWA is that TWC is strictly computer based, I think we're getting the liquid equivalent of 3-5" of snow, but snow is 10-1 and sleet is more like 2-1. Plus TWC isn't accounting for the pavement temp, which is going to be pretty high after we hit the mid 60s tomorrow


----------



## MGLC

Michael J. Donovan said:


> neither of them are banned, no need to start rumors


I think LAB hates us all and wishes we were dead, but I think I speak for most of the group that I'm hoping to see @iceyman back soon and hope all is well


----------



## Randall Ave

Here's what the Weather Channel is showing at the moment. Best I can do, don't know how to cut n paste.


----------



## J.Ricci

What'd you take that picture with an old kodak disposable


----------



## Mountain Bob

Randall Ave said:


> Here's what the Weather Channel is showing at the moment. Best I can do, don't know how to cut n paste.
> View attachment 234746


Right click on mouse, then "take screen shot"


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Looks like the GFS has snow for all of NJ, Euro is only giving snow to the North. Still days away.

And guess what... another one 10 days out. 

My mind has been on Spring the last couple of weeks, but it's not even March yet, so I figure we'll get hit with one more big one.


----------



## Randall Ave

J.Ricci said:


> What'd you take that picture with an old kodak disposable


I actually have an old Cannon AE-1 SLR that I still use. You youngens will have to look that up.


----------



## truckie80

Randall Ave said:


> I actually have an old Cannon AE-1 SLR that I still use. You youngens will have to look that up.


Revolutionary or civil war model?


----------



## Randall Ave

truckie80 said:


> Revolutionary or civil war model?


Got that in 1978 I think.


----------



## Tony_D

Saw this on twitter Ive followed this page since early january when he was right about a few of the big 'potential' storms being mostly misses for our area


----------



## Hydromaster

Randall Ave said:


> Got that in 1978 I think.


sure it wasn't 79?


----------



## Randall Ave

Hydromaster said:


> sure it wasn't 79?


We could drink legal back then when we hit 18, so things are a little fuzzy for that era of my life. I think a case of Rolling Rock was like $6.00. We were shooting for quantity, not quality.


----------



## prezek

Randall Ave said:


> Here's what the Weather Channel is showing at the moment. Best I can do, don't know how to cut n paste.
> View attachment 234746


@EWSplow or @SHAWZER will need to read that one to us.


----------



## Randall Ave

prezek said:


> @EWSplow or @SHAWZER will need to read that one to us.


You need you Cracker Jack spy glasses for that one.


----------



## SHAWZER

Gary from Canada is mentioned in Jersey ...... not sure if that is good or bad ...... :laugh:


----------



## prezek

SHAWZER said:


> Gary from Canada is mentioned in Jersey ...... not sure if that is good or bad ...... :laugh:


Gary from jersey needs a picture posting tutorial.


----------



## SHAWZER

So does Gary from Canada .......


----------



## Tony_D

What the **** is going on


----------



## Randall Ave

prezek said:


> Gary from jersey needs a picture posting tutorial.


Gary from Jersey is worken on a Ford with a 6.0, he needs to start drinking.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> don't know how to cut n paste.


It's like wax on.... wax off and takes practice...


----------



## V_Scapes

Tony_D said:


> What the **** is going on


We've been infiltrated.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> We've been infiltrated.


Are you sayen that people want to come to Jersey?


----------



## treeguyry

Randall Ave said:


> Are you sayen that people want to come to Jersey?


Especially not this group of super spreaders


----------



## sota

Randall Ave said:


> I actually have an old Cannon AE-1 SLR that I still use. You youngens will have to look that up.


Please.
I learned on my dad's Asahi* Pentax Spotmatic II.

* at the time you couldn't get Asahi marked SP2's in the U.S... they all said Honeywell. His was bought on one of his many trips to Okinawa for TDY.

oh and you lose name dropping points for misspelling 'Canon' for the camera brand.


----------



## Mattymax

Not much discussion for this storm among the media weather nerds


----------



## truckie80




----------



## sota

Mattymax said:


> Not much discussion for this storm among the media weather nerds


I think they're burned out from the inability to even remotely predict the coming events. Practically every storm has been a rug pulled out from under us at the last minute.


----------



## shawn_

Salt event.


----------



## MKWL2

I’m betting on 3-6” of concrete mixed with a good bit of sleet north of 80 and west of the GSP… followed by freezing rain and rain. Then everything freezing solid Friday night when temps crash… yippee


----------



## MKWL2

truckie80 said:


>


EPAWA is generally pretty close and has been for most of these storms- he's thinking more sleet but now still pretty snowy N of 80…. My forecast above holds true… unless the cold aloft stays in place longer than I suppose we could see up to 8" out of it…. We will know Friday evening.


----------



## djt1029

MKWL2 said:


> I'm betting on 3-6" of concrete mixed with a good bit of sleet north of 80 and west of the GSP… followed by freezing rain and rain. Then everything freezing solid Friday night when temps crash… yippee


This is probably one of those storms where that side of Bergen county and my side are two completely different worlds. We get a few of these most years


----------



## truckie80

djt1029 said:


> This is probably one of those storms where that side of Bergen county and my side are two completely different worlds. We get a few of these most years


Bergen County's a microcosm of NJ weather. After so many years of driving to Harlem, I can't even say how many times there was a foot of snow in my front yard, and an inch or two by the time I got to the ramp on 17 to route 80


----------



## MKWL2

djt1029 said:


> This is probably one of those storms where that side of Bergen county and my side are two completely different worlds. We get a few of these most years


Yup- can be radically different weather in Mahwah and Upper Saddle River compared to Paramus and Hackensack…


----------



## V_Scapes

Looks like a heavy snotty mess. Luckily snow falls first then sleet/freezing rain.


----------



## Mike_C

Years ago, I had a difference of 18.5" between a site in Oakland, and a site in Hackensack. Less than 20 miles between the two


----------



## MKWL2

Mike_C said:


> Years ago, I had a difference of 18.5" between a site in Oakland, and a site in Hackensack. Less than 20 miles between the two


Let's hope this isn't going to be like that- 6" tops would be good, right at 4" would be ideal


----------



## sota

I'd love another plowable event.


----------



## AllAboutGreen

.5-1.5 of snow/sleet is current prediction for Union county, 

Middlesex county looks like coating - .5 of sleep & .1 of ice 


via Weatherworks this mrng


----------



## MKWL2

V_Scapes said:


> Looks like a heavy snotty mess. Luckily snow falls first then sleet/freezing rain.


Yup it's sure to be a lot of fun- but with how relatively light this winter has been (thus far) I guess we can't rest complain too much. At least we aren't fighting the issue of where to put all the snow like we were last winter after the blizzard…


----------



## Tony_D

I don't think we've had a sleet storm actually hit us since I started doing snow, freezing rain a few times but I know thats different


----------



## MKWL2

Tony_D said:


> I don't think we've had a sleet storm actually hit us since I started doing snow, freezing rain a few times but I know thats different


It's like plowing and shoveling sand- mix that with some heavy wet snow and top with rain and it's like plowing concrete….


----------



## truckie80

The saving grace is it's better to drive on than freezing rain, so it's not like a giant game of bumper cars at every turn


----------



## MKWL2

truckie80 said:


> The saving grace is it's better to drive on than freezing rain, so it's not like a giant game of bumper cars at every turn


Yup this is absolutely true- freezing rain then over to snow is a real nightmare


----------



## sota

But, I really want the chance to use my studded snow tires to their fullest. In fact, trying to figure out what pressure is I should run. Since the studs are only on the outer thirds of the tire tread.


----------



## truckie80

EPAWA shows almost no snow for us here in Bergen, but 1-1.5" of sleet. Fun times. Better than a blizzard, but I'd rather snow


----------



## V_Scapes

I'm right on the line of c-1 and 1-3. I think we'll be scraping regardless, going to get alot of sleet. Definitely pre treating tomorrow.


----------



## Mike_C

Pre-treat the hell out of everywhere and some of you guys who don't see accumulating snow ahead of the sleet might luck out and be able to salt it off with the storm


----------



## S_Marino87

According to his map no accumulating snow here just an inch or so of sleet, pre-treating real heavy tomorrow and hoping for the best


----------



## djt1029

It's hard to believe after today's weather we're at least salting tomorrow night (probably)


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> It's hard to believe after today's weather we're at least salting tomorrow night (probably)


At this point snow chances diminish as the days pass.


----------



## J.Ricci

Seems like a salt run at best for us down here, but I guess I should reschedule friday's gunite


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Seems like a salt run at best for us down here, but I guess I should reschedule friday's gunite


We know, we know..your still working.


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> We know, we know..your still working.


Gotta make money before no one can afford anything thanks to Brandon


----------



## sota

gonna pull the jeep back into the garage tomorrow, so if needed I can at least clear whatever the heck winds up accumulating, if anything.


----------



## MKWL2

J.Ricci said:


> Gotta make money before no one can afford anything thanks to Brandon


Based on how quickly the market is diving that could be sooner than we all were hoping for. Anyone else noticing a definite "cooling" with people's appetite to pay well over what they should be for large projects (compared to pre Covid prices primarily on insane materials increases)? Don't get me wrong I'm still getting calls for nice spring projects but it's not the same "feeding frenzy" I saw last spring.


----------



## MGLC

So far I have a little less spring work booked than I did last year at this time, prices are around the same though. I expected less work to come in through the winter months since a lot of people are back to traveling and running their kids around since it’s “safe again” 

I’m expecting a big summer lull in calls when vacation season starts but overall I think this season will be more similar to last year than the Obama years


----------



## Randall Ave

I don't think this season people will be at ease with their spending. 
Also, we are still at 3-5 for tonight, which I am guessing is still too high.


----------



## sota

I could use lumber prices dropping back to pre scamdemic levels. still need to resurface the deck.


----------



## V_Scapes

It's a bit early yet to guage how the year is looking, it's still cold with snow in the forecast. My phone lights up on the first few 70 and sunny days. I have a few construction jobs to do and maintenance contracts are rolling in steadily.


----------



## Mike_C

This season's probably going to come down to the areas you work in. Someone who was going to spend 50-100k + on a job before still has that money, someone who was in that 5k or less range probably won't be comfortable. It's all going to come down to what happens in between those two ranges. 

With so many companies having issues finding labor, my personal opinion is that anyone who has the manpower and ability to complete jobs is still going to be plenty busy. A lot of companies, including some large ones have had to significantly streamline due to manpower


----------



## truckie80

Mike_C said:


> With so many companies having issues finding labor, my personal opinion is that anyone who has the manpower and ability to complete jobs is still going to be plenty busy. A lot of companies, including some large ones have had to significantly streamline due to manpower


This is true, especially for guys who have both equipment and manpower. All of the guys I know who do more install projects turned away a crazy amount of work last year because they were so flooded with projects


----------



## treeguyry

My phone's been pretty quiet, but I think it's still early to judge the season. Last year at this point we still had snow on the ground, even with the warmer weather lately it's still February, once people's calendar says March and it's nice for a couple days in a row things will change. I think we could all still be pretty busy because so many people bought new homes over the last 18 months and most start working inside before they move outside


----------



## MGLC

treeguyry said:


> My phone's been pretty quiet, but I think it's still early to judge the season. Last year at this point we still had snow on the ground, even with the warmer weather lately it's still February, once people's calendar says March and it's nice for a couple days in a row things will change. I think we could all still be pretty busy because so many people bought new homes over the last 18 months and most start working inside before they move outside


New homeownership will drive a lot of projects for the next few years for sure even with the market slowing down


----------



## Petr51488

Just when you think Biden can’t **** up anymore- the Russian invasion into Ukraine officially happens. I have lots of friends who have family there in the west as well as myself. It’s absolutely pathetic how in 2022 - the US and nato allows one country to literally take over and go into an all out war over another. Ukraine gave up its nuclear weapons back in the 90’s in exchange for protection . Well- that turned out great. No body ****ed with trump when he was in office. But when Obama was in office Russia took over Crimea and nothing happened and now again with Biden- or Obama again. Pathetic. The world is watching. Sanctions will solve it- ( sarcasm) They are saying this is the worst invasion since Hitler in Poland back in the 30’s
P.s- I’m not looking for sympathy on myself.


----------



## S_Marino87

And now joey ice cream cone says "no one expected sanctions to stop this"


----------



## V_Scapes

Just got salt down on everything. I bet it's nothing more than a crusty icy layer that has to be scraped tomorrow.


----------



## MKWL2

V_Scapes said:


> Just got salt down on everything. I bet it's nothing more than a crusty icy layer that has to be scraped tomorrow.


Wouldn't be surprised- I'm still betting on at least 2" of accumulation before it's over with.


----------



## sota

schools called delayed opening.
wimps.


----------



## Randall Ave

We are down to about one inch. The great thing is we all get to jump up every hour to look out the window to see, nothen.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> We are down to about one inch. The great thing is we all get to jump up every hour to look out the window to see, nothen.


Yessir doesn't matter how much your expecting.


----------



## djt1029

TWC says about an inch for here now and window of wintery stuff seems to be shortening up. With some luck, pre-treat will hold most of it off


----------



## S_Marino87

Randall Ave said:


> We are down to about one inch. The great thing is we all get to jump up every hour to look out the window to see, nothen.


As long as the sun doesn't come out in the middle of the night


----------



## truckie80

Looks like we might only get around 4 hours of wintery mix now. I have to say between @MGLC the rest of the guys on here and EPAWA it's nice to always be a little ahead of the game. Half my buddys around here were scrambling around today looking for extra shovelers etc since TWC app said 5-8 this morning


----------



## Tony_D

Light sleet just started here maybe 15 mins ago


----------



## shawn_

Sleeting bad here in hazlet , driveway is getting icy, car is all icy says it warms up by 5 am….. not sure I’ll just stay awake and wait


----------



## Randall Ave

Have a sleet rain mix at the moment here.


----------



## fendt716

the last 3 hrs freezing rain about .3 thick and in the last1/2 hr. 1/2 inch of sleet just peachy . prespread did not hole long enough. the last hour spreading backwards and just stop and put the chains on. travel flat out sucks puts it mildly in phillipsburg nj and lv pa. area


----------



## truckie80

Crusty coating of about a half inch of sleet, just cleaned up my house, seems to be falling pretty lightly now maybe some rain mixed in


----------



## V_Scapes

We have about the same with heavy sleet still. I was going to be venture out but I think I'll wait just alittle longer.


----------



## MKWL2

S_Marino87 said:


> As long as the sun doesn't come out in the middle of the





V_Scapes said:


> We have about the same with heavy sleet still. I was going to be venture out but I think I'll wait just alittle longer.


Yeah we are waiting till the freezing rain slows down- town is out here scraping off the sleet just to create a skating rink in the road… really have to wonder how some of these DPW supervisors get and keep their jobs…


----------



## sota

MKWL2 said:


> Yeah we are waiting till the freezing rain slows down- town is out here scraping off the sleet just to create a skating rink in the road… really have to wonder how some of these DPW supervisors get and keep their jobs…


nepotism and stupidity.

we got a pretty nice coating on the plants, lawn, deck and furniture.
roads appear passable as there's traffic outside.
said traffic also appears pretty light comparatively.


----------



## Petr51488

MKWL2 said:


> Yeah we are waiting till the freezing rain slows down- town is out here scraping off the sleet just to create a skating rink in the road… really have to wonder how some of these DPW supervisors get and keep their jobs…


It's because of all the Karen's in town . If they don't see trucks on the road doing things- they hop online and start complaining. It's better to waste resources when not needed than it is to keep dumping salt.


----------



## S_Marino87

Full salt run but only had to scrape 3


----------



## Randall Ave

If it was pre salted, it is scraping off, but otherwise it seems to be a crapshoot.


----------



## Mattymax

Morris county. Scraped all my residential l and commercial


----------



## djt1029

Just got home as the sun's starting to poke out. Scraped most of the route, thanks to the delayed openings traffic was even worse than usual


----------



## Mike_C

Even though it was a crusty mess the guys are making pretty good time. Friday storms tend to show how fast things can actually get done


----------



## Randall Ave

Getting warmer now, melting off decent.


----------



## treeguyry

Melting off nice, we probably could have worked this afternoon. Oh well back out Monday


----------



## sota

I so no need to scrape anything.


----------



## V_Scapes

Scraped and salted all but 1.


----------



## fendt716

had to salt everything a second time just get it to plow off same for sidewalks. plowed all and spread all 3 times. 28 degrees all night to 8am then stay at 31 to lunch. took chains off at 9am. had a long time cusmter called did flip out at 6am about walks being icy where having meduim freezing rain time just did not understand why that any to with it. but very profitable day thank god for beer thirty today


----------



## highlander316

fendt716 said:


> had to salt everything a second time just get it to plow off same for sidewalks. plowed all and spread all 3 times. 28 degrees all night to 8am then stay at 31 to lunch. took chains off at 9am. had a long time cusmter called did flip out at 6am about walks being icy where having meduim freezing rain time just did not understand why that any to with it. but very profitable day thank god for beer thirty today


Just curious, where in the LV were you having issues? We have accounts throughout Easton/Bethlehem and had no need for chains. The roads were sleet/slushy from 130am-3am but not horrendous. We had most everything plowed by 730, by then it was warming and the rain melted the sleet down and we just finished the last accounts with salt.


----------



## MKWL2

Full scrape and salt in NW Bergen- I pity anyone who didn’t get their places cleaned off- going to have an inch of solid ice in place for a few days… slip and fall suits forthcoming in 3…2…1…


----------



## fendt716

get out of city limits into rural areas hole diffenrt weather up here. pass radio station going north we lose 4 to 5 degrees raining easton freezing rain or snowing here. we are you in easton ?


----------



## S_Marino87

Where the hell is easton


----------



## Petr51488

S_Marino87 said:


> Where the hell is easton


That should be as illegal in here as talking politics or anything non weather related that we talk about in here


----------



## highlander316

Petr51488 said:


> That should be as illegal in here as talking politics or anything non weather related that we talk about in here


Hey now, I can see NJ while at some of our properties lol


----------



## Randall Ave

highlander316 said:


> Hey now, I can see NJ while at some of our properties lol


Actually I am heading to a junkyard by Allentown shortly.


----------



## S_Marino87

Randall Ave said:


> Actually I am heading to a junkyard by Allentown shortly.


Let us know if all the factories are actually closed down


----------



## Randall Ave

S_Marino87 said:


> Let us know if all the factories are actually closed down


I was going to switch from Springsteen to Billy Joel when I crossed the gap.


----------



## highlander316

Randall Ave said:


> Actually I am heading to a junkyard by Allentown shortly.


Harry's? Or Collis?


----------



## Randall Ave

Collis, I have to call them when they open to ask a few questions, if good head out.


----------



## highlander316

Nice. I have to get there this week. Some interior pieces went 'missing' in one of my Furds during the last interior cleaning.


----------



## eastendpm

Me and one of my good friends just finished up the fabrication on this HD folding hitch mounted platform. Awesome for sidewalk machines.


----------



## shawn_

eastendpm said:


> Me and one of my good friends just finished up the fabrication on this HD folding hitch mounted platform. Awesome for sidewalk machines.


Wow that's nice, good work


----------



## Mountain Bob

Needs lights.


----------



## eastendpm

Mountain Bob said:


> Needs lights.


it will get lights. I just got the magnetic ones for this past storm. I will wire up some flush mount LED's when i get some time.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mountain Bob said:


> Needs lights.


Not in Jersey.


----------



## eastendpm

Randall Ave said:


> Not in Jersey.


Please elaborate


----------



## gman2310

Anyone know where I can find a 1999-2002 Ram 3500 2wd cab and chassis laying around lol? I need the front axle


----------



## sota

Are there any good U-Pull-It yards left in New jersey?


----------



## Randall Ave

gman2310 said:


> Anyone know where I can find a 1999-2002 Ram 3500 2wd cab and chassis laying around lol? I need the front axle


The guy there said they have 2000 trucks there.


----------



## Klaibs27

eastendpm said:


> Me and one of my good friends just finished up the fabrication on this HD folding hitch mounted platform. Awesome for sidewalk machines.


How do you like using the Multi force? I see a few more Youtubers (Stanley "dirt Monkey" and Spencer Lawn Care) pushing them harder than I've seen in the past and it looked like they held up well.


----------



## truckie80

There's snowplowing "youtubers" ?


----------



## eastendpm

Klaibs27 said:


> How do you like using the Multi force? I see a few more Youtubers (Stanley "dirt Monkey" and Spencer Lawn Care) pushing them harder than I've seen in the past and it looked like they held up well.


It's pretty new to us. I mainly bought it for the hydraulic mulch bin they make for it, the snow plow was just a bonus to get some use out of it in the winter. However I must say it pushes snow quite well with the dedicated snow tires, especially with my custom rear weight kit and antifreeze filled tires. (i ordered wheel weights but they were backordered) I do almost exclusively high end residential drives so it works really well for that application. The down pressure is substantial and the scrape is impressive even with the poly edge. With the stock metal edge it peels up sheets of ice that you would otherwise need an ice scraper for. It also back drags very well. I went for the 4' blade over the 5' so it struggles less when the snow is deeper and fits down sidewalks. Obviously being a 2wd machine it has its limitations but for 90% of the snowfalls we get it does very well. I send my one guy out exclusively using the multiforce on a route of about 12-15 houses and he gets them done quickly. We haven't had any high accumulation storms yet this winter but it's done perfectly fine during those 6-7" events.


----------



## gman2310

What junkyard?


----------



## MKWL2

X2 on any good you pull it junkyards around… we need a new chrome rear bumper for my ‘18 350 XLT with parking sensors after a bit of a “mishap” with a new forklift operator at my local agway …


----------



## highlander316

Collis truck parts in PA. Have lots of used and new take-off parts.


----------



## Randall Ave

highlander316 said:


> Collis truck parts in PA. Have lots of used and new take-off parts.


This one.


----------



## sota

Anyone have a right side western or Fisher light housing for the plow? The older style that uses the 4565 rectangular bulb.


----------



## UniqueTouch

I may have a couple


----------



## UniqueTouch

You have a pic of it?


----------



## UniqueTouch

Sorry my last two post were to sota. If you have a pic of the plow light


----------



## UniqueTouch

MKWL2 said:


> X2 on any good you pull it junkyards around… we need a new chrome rear bumper for my '18 350 XLT with parking sensors after a bit of a "mishap" with a new forklift operator at my local agway …


----------



## sota

UniqueTouch said:


> You have a pic of it?


Yeah let me go take one of it in a little bit or I'll just hunt around on the internet and see if I can't find the actual part number or something for it. Thanks.


----------



## sota

https://www.storksplows.com/61542-western-halogen-passenger-side-light.html
Pretty sure that's the animal.
At least the online parts manuals are saying that's it. Predominantly what I just need is a housing. Through my own stupidity I wound up having to cut the bolt that holds it on to the plow frame. I can redo the wiring in it no problem.


----------



## V_Scapes

sota said:


> https://www.storksplows.com/61542-western-halogen-passenger-side-light.html
> Pretty sure that's the animal.
> At least the online parts manuals are saying that's it. Predominantly what I just need is a housing. Through my own stupidity I wound up having to cut the bolt that holds it on to the plow frame. I can redo the wiring in it no problem.


I've never been able to change plow lights without breaking or cutting the bolts they rust out quick.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Most I have seen,older ones, you can remove the rivets and replace the carriage bolt.


----------



## UniqueTouch

I think I have a set of those in my shed. I will check as soon as I get home which will prob be in the morning. If they’re in there you can have them


----------



## Randall Ave

Oh, on my junk yard road trip I saw diesel for 4.69 at a station in PA.


----------



## Randall Ave

sota said:


> https://www.storksplows.com/61542-western-halogen-passenger-side-light.html
> Pretty sure that's the animal.
> At least the online parts manuals are saying that's it. Predominantly what I just need is a housing. Through my own stupidity I wound up having to cut the bolt that holds it on to the plow frame. I can redo the wiring in it no problem.


You can buy a new set for less than that.


----------



## sota

@UniqueTouch much appreciated.

it was my own stupidity.
was racing to get the jeep de-transplowified, so I can haul butt (and trailer) down to VA to get a car (now delayed until at least wednesday.) wasn't fitting in the box, because of the rubber deflector edge I installed. didn't want to pull it off, so I figured lemme just unbolt the lights for now. yea, that was the wrong decision.


----------



## sota

Randall Ave said:


> You can buy a new set for less than that.


yea. I've seen a set of supposedly new, but with cut wires for some reason, for substantially less than that. if that's the route I need to go, then so be it.
stupidity is (financially) painful.


----------



## V_Scapes

I'm in Boston until tomorrow. These guys don't mess around up here. There's so much salt down from the last storm, it's been dumping here for at least a half hour and still wet pavement.


----------



## shawn_

anything that’s 10 days out we can look at? I’m bored March is approaching , it is time to go fishing in Virginia for some breeding stripers but I rather watch a snow storm while fishing .


----------



## J.Ricci

shawn_ said:


> anything that's 10 days out we can look at? I'm bored March is approaching , it is time to go fishing in Virginia for some breeding stripers but I rather watch a snow storm while fishing .


blizzard on April 1st


----------



## shawn_

J.Ricci said:


> blizzard on April 1st


Every year April 1st blizzard appears .


----------



## S_Marino87

Any of you guys interested in a addition foundation dig in North Caldwell? Probably need a 8 ton machine or bigger.


----------



## Randall Ave

sota said:


> yea. I've seen a set of supposedly new, but with cut wires for some reason, for substantially less than that. if that's the route I need to go, then so be it.
> stupidity is (financially) painful.


You take tthe old light apart and make a notation of what wire does what, then remove the harness from the old light. The new light has a harness about a foot long. I remove that and run the old harness into the new light. No outside connections.


----------



## MGLC

S_Marino87 said:


> Any of you guys interested in a addition foundation dig in North Caldwell? Probably need a 8 ton machine or bigger.


I've done some foundations with my backhoe, and have a few smaller excavators but nothing that size or bigger. I'm only 15 mins from there though so if you need anything smaller let me know


----------



## sota

Randall Ave said:


> You take tthe old light apart and make a notation of what wire does what, then remove the harness from the old light. The new light has a harness about a foot long. I remove that and run the old harness into the new light. No outside connections.


yep. that is my plan. just waiting on a shout back from @UniqueTouch


----------



## J.Ricci

S_Marino87 said:


> Any of you guys interested in a addition foundation dig in North Caldwell? Probably need a 8 ton machine or bigger.


I'm digging a pool in Upper Montclair in a few weeks, if we could pair it up with that job I could do it but after that I won't have my excavator up that far north for a long time


----------



## S_Marino87

MGLC said:


> I've done some foundations with my backhoe, and have a few smaller excavators but nothing that size or bigger. I'm only 15 mins from there though so if you need anything smaller let me know





J.Ricci said:


> I'm digging a pool in Upper Montclair in a few weeks, if we could pair it up with that job I could do it but after that I won't have my excavator up that far north for a long time


Thanks guys. DM'd you so I don't clog things up on here.


----------



## V_Scapes

S_Marino87 said:


> Thanks guys. DM'd you so I don't clog things up on here.


I have a E32 if you ever need anything in Passaic county.


----------



## Mike_C

S_Marino87 said:


> Thanks guys. DM'd you so I don't clog things up on here.


If you need anything bigger on future jobs, let me know


----------



## S_Marino87

Thanks guys, I'll keep everyone in mind on future jobs. I usually rent a mini but this one is just too big for that


----------



## demetrios007

80 class machine is still rubber tracks and compact......and can dig well. I dug my pool with a new kx80 a few years back was a sweet machine. You doing full basement or just footers?


----------



## S_Marino87

Full basement. I could do it but a hell of a lot slower than someone who does it all the time and my schedule is pretty jammed up for the next couple months as it is


----------



## treeguyry

Are you doing more exterior now? I know you mentioned before you liked interior more.


----------



## Mike_C

demetrios007 said:


> 80 class machine is still rubber tracks and compact......and can dig well. I dug my pool with a new kx80 a few years back was a sweet machine. You doing full basement or just footers?


KX080 is a hell of a machine, mine hasn't been back to my yard in close to a year just moves from one job to the next


----------



## Randall Ave

Diesel fuel local station, $4.49 a gallon, regular gas $3.79. Diesel
was $4.19 yesterday. Last night Joe said he was gonna bring prices down, what a putz.


----------



## Tony_D

Randall Ave said:


> Diesel fuel local station, $4.49 a gallon, regular gas $3.79. Diesel
> was $4.19 yesterday. Last night Joe said he was gonna bring prices down, what a putz.


It's ok he'll do it when he's done dealing with the "iranians"


----------



## shawn_

Still 3.99 by me as of yesterday , I have not passed a speedway as of today yet .


----------



## Randall Ave

Tony_D said:


> It's ok he'll do it when he's done dealing with the "iranians"


But the morning news stations do not show any of his screw ups during his speech. If Trump made one slip of the tongue, he would have been crucified.


----------



## S_Marino87

treeguyry said:


> Are you doing more exterior now? I know you mentioned before you liked interior more.


Yeah, other than the fact that I really would rather do carpentry over everything else the main reason I avoided some exterior work was if we had a rain out and I was on days that week it was a hassle. My guys could handle the work, but the logistics of material etc was a *****. Once I "left" Newark it was a non issue

Still try to avoid roofing and siding though, too boring...that being said we started a roof today


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Diesel fuel local station, $4.49 a gallon, regular gas $3.79. Diesel
> was $4.19 yesterday. Last night Joe said he was gonna bring prices down, what a putz.
> View attachment 236724


Diesel, $3.25 gallon
Reg gas, $3.08 gallon


----------



## MKWL2

BUFF said:


> Diesel, $3.25 gallon
> Reg gas, $3.08 gallon


Where are you seeing those prices?


----------



## Mike_C

S_Marino87 said:


> Yeah, other than the fact that I really would rather do carpentry over everything else the main reason I avoided some exterior work was if we had a rain out and I was on days that week it was a hassle. My guys could handle the work, but the logistics of material etc was a *****. Once I "left" Newark it was a non issue
> 
> Still try to avoid roofing and siding though, too boring...that being said we started a roof today


Do you work in Clifton?


----------



## Petr51488

Tony_D said:


> It's ok he'll do it when he's done dealing with the "iranians"


As a "iranian" - he makes me sick. I wish I could display fk Biden and let's go Brandon flags at home. Sucks being in the public eye.


----------



## S_Marino87

Mike_C said:


> Do you work in Clifton?


Yeah, I'll be there tomorrow actually to do a couple doors



Petr51488 said:


> As a "iranian" - he makes me sick. I wish I could display fk Biden and let's go Brandon flags at home. Sucks being in the public eye.


It's hit the point where it's bad enough everyone should be flying them


----------



## BUFF

MKWL2 said:


> Where are you seeing those prices?


Northern Colorado.... you can blame @Randall Ave for my inter-looping....
Hey Randall..


----------



## sota

woke up at 3am.
left home at 4am.
got to destination at 9:15am.
finish negotiations and bought the car around 10:45am
met sister for lunch at 11am
on the road again at 12pm
home at 5:15pm

going to the Alexandria side of the VA/DC area is a major pain in the tukus.


----------



## shawn_

diesel jumped 26 cents today. 3.99 to 4.25


----------



## Petr51488

S_Marino87 said:


> Yeah, I'll be there tomorrow actually to do a couple doors
> 
> It's hit the point where it's bad enough everyone should be flying them


you would think so. But there's still people who think he's doing a great job.
Pathetic side note- Sesame Street was on ( it came on after something else my 3 year old was watching) and the birds are telling these little viewers to get vaccinated and to tell others to get vaccinated.


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Northern Colorado.... you can blame @Randall Ave for my inter-looping....
> Hey Randall..


Hy Buff, I know, I'm a troublemaker.


----------



## MKWL2

shawn_ said:


> diesel jumped 26 cents today. 3.99 to 4.25


Brandon is hard at work…. C'mon man it's not his fault… Donald trump is behind it all and his Russian collusion and… well… you know the thing…


----------



## Randall Ave

The big story on the news this morning, Joe is giving up ice cream for Lent.


----------



## J.Ricci

S_Marino87 said:


> It's hit the point where it's bad enough everyone should be flying them


Every single one of my trucks has a Lets Go Brandon sticker on the tailgate, and a F biden flag in my front yard. If people don't like it, oh well


----------



## sota

if they don't like it and make noise about it, what else are they going to make noise about and be a pain to collect from.


----------



## sota

No, my kid is not a giant. he's just leaning over so the A-pillar isn't blocking his face.


----------



## sota

Home Depot has wood pellets for $199/pallet, $176ea if you buy 3 or more.


----------



## shawn_

sota said:


> Home Depot has wood pellets for $199/pallet, $176ea if you buy 3 or more.


wait just like actual pallets? Like the 27 palllets I have holding the tarp down on my salt pile


----------



## demetrios007

I have a huge let's go Brandon on my back crew cab glass. I get to the job this morning in Hawthorne to swap a central AC setup and they have a huge flag propped down by the road I never saw when pricing it. Wife was home she and later told me I got the job partially based on my sticker. Gotta love it


----------



## shawn_

demetrios007 said:


> I have a huge let's go Brandon on my back crew cab glass. I get to the job this morning in Hawthorne to swap a central AC setup and they have a huge flag propped down by the road I never saw when pricing it. Wife was home she and later told me I got the job partially based on my sticker. Gotta love it


I bet you those stickers make people more interested in doing business more times then not…. And yet this state is blue & dumb


----------



## Petr51488

sota said:


> No, my kid is not a giant. he's just leaning over so the A-pillar isn't blocking his face.


is there anything that jeep can't do??


----------



## sota

Petr51488 said:


> is there anything that jeep can't do??


And now you know why I bought it. 
It may be a master of nothing, but it really is a jack of all trades.
After my hopeful move to WV in 3-5 years, I'm thinking that'll be the time for custom plates. 'MULE' is the intended one for the jeep.

My round trip fuel economy, for the 530 miles of driving was 16.771 MPG. I was going no slower than the upper half of the big trucks on the road, so I wasn't crawling. Was however limited to about 62mph (GPS) due to the trailer picking up a really strong vibration once it got to about 70. Tires are new (205/75*R*15) and were balanced so i'm hoping it's not them. I'll dig into the trailer in the coming weeks; it needs some lovin' anyways.

I will say though, drive-by-wire in it SUCKS. It's definitely altering power output, regardless of throttle input, depending on the gear i'm in. It wouldn't accelerate any harder in the lower gears, in terms of MPH increase over time, than it did in the higher gears, especially on flat ground. that's annoying.


----------



## sota

shawn_ said:


> wait just like actual pallets? Like the 27 palllets I have holding the tarp down on my salt pile


50 40# bags of pellets to a pallet.


----------



## sota

shawn_ said:


> I bet you those stickers make people more interested in doing business more times then not…. And yet this state is blue & dumb


We're blue because trenton/camden/newark. You throw 1,2, or all 3 of those cities out of the voting rolls, and we're suddenly DEEP red.
Might have to add jackson to that list at some point.


----------



## shawn_

19° out this morning it’s safe to say it’s freezing


----------



## sota

shawn_ said:


> 19° out this morning it's safe to say it's freezing


gonna be 70 on sunday. but with AM rain, so no biking.
I should pull the winch and battery off the trailer today. after it warms up.


----------



## shawn_

Does anyone have a really good vinyl wrap guy? Looking to get my 550 lettered up and want something that pops out good


----------



## sota

shawn_ said:


> Does anyone have a really good vinyl wrap guy? Looking to get my 550 lettered up and want something that pops out good


Caveat: I've only used this company once, they made me some 5.5" round vinyl stickers for my wife's birthday, sized to go on the gas door of her car, but they did a great job with the artwork I supplied. I found them when I went to the local Zippos to find a vinyl guy, who sent me to their installer, who sent me to these guys.

Service Apex
319 Route 22 East
Green Brook, NJ 08812
732.424.1616
https://www.facebook.com/serviceapexgb
If you call, mention the dude (John) who had the mickey stickers made, as the referral. I don't get anything, but IMHO it helps to know where your new customers come from. 
Plus maybe it'll help me in the future (kid is making noises about a color change on the car, and a vinyl wrap might not be out of the question, depending on cost, and how much he contributes.

Also, looking at their FB feed, I see a lettered truck they did from 2016. Maybe get ballsy and call the people that had the truck lettered, and see if they still like the work 6 years on. 

ETA: oo! they did the Victor Guidetti trucks! I see those trucks all the time as they're in my town. Assuming the trucks haven't been re-lettered since 2015 they seem to be holding up fine. I'll try and pay more attention next time I see one of their rigs.


----------



## djt1029

shawn_ said:


> Does anyone have a really good vinyl wrap guy? Looking to get my 550 lettered up and want something that pops out good


He's in Bergen County, so it's out of the way for you but since you like to travel to plow anyway maybe you'd want to make the ride for artwork:

https://www.facebook.com/stellargraphix/


----------



## Petr51488




----------



## Randall Ave

Petr51488 said:


> View attachment 237068


We really do need a dislike button.


----------



## truckie80

We did a small grading job today, filled up both my f350's, the ditchwitch, a diesel can and a regular gas can for $ 300 total.


----------



## Mountain Bob

sota said:


> 50 40# bags of pellets to a pallet.


Yes,some areas having some great deals


----------



## treeguyry

My fuel bill for February was close to what my summer bills are and we're only working 40 hour weeks


----------



## V_Scapes

treeguyry said:


> My fuel bill for February was close to what my summer bills are and we're only working 40 hour weeks


Things to look forward to before the season really starts.


----------



## MKWL2

V_Scapes said:


> Things to look forward to before the season really starts.


Yup- broke ground on our first big project of the season today- looking forward to our fuel bills for this season


----------



## MKWL2

Back on the weather - anyone seeing anything on the horizon for the rest of March? Really tempted to clean everything up well and put it away.


----------



## gman2310

This might be the earliest I clean everything and put it away


----------



## shawn_

Don’t put the stuff away too fast guys! Cold front coming through weeks 3-4 of March


----------



## MKWL2

shawn_ said:


> Don't put the stuff away too fast guys! Cold front coming through weeks 3-4 of March


Of course- just as we're trying to get ramped up full tilt we will get a blizzard.


----------



## MKWL2

I actually saw one crew out doing residential spring cleanups today… way too early IMO…
In two weeks the place will be covered in leaves again.


----------



## shawn_

MKWL2 said:


> Of course- just as we're trying to get ramped up full tilt we will get a blizzard.


No blizzard but one of them March storms where if you don't drop the blade fast enough the snows gone in 6-12 hours that would be nice .


----------



## MKWL2

shawn_ said:


> No blizzard but one of them March storms where if you don't drop the blade fast enough the snows gone in 6-12 hours that would be nice .


Yup I'd be fine with that. Throw some salt and call it a day.


----------



## MGLC

shawn_ said:


> Don't put the stuff away too fast guys! Cold front coming through weeks 3-4 of March


Cold in late March isn't necessarily cold enough for snow, would most likely have to thread the needle. I wouldn't mind burning off some of this left over salt though


----------



## V_Scapes

Got down to Florida yesterday. Washed the plows and vbox and put them away and have two trucks in the shop. How we aren't getting a major storm this week is beyond me.


----------



## shawn_

I got 40 ton in the pile I’d love to burn it all off


----------



## sota

So some of you guys are landscapers/designers.
I'm going to be working on designing mobile/movable planters for use as a gate type opening for my yard, that I'll need to have in them some kind of planting that is green and full year round, and stabilizes at about 4' to 6' high rather quickly. I'll be designing them with wheels integrated into them so that can be rolled/moved at a moments notice.
Does anyone think I could get away with Leyland Cyprus living in a planter box 2' high, 4' wide, and 2' deep? Or would they get root bound and die quickly. If not Leyland Cyprus, do you have any suggestions?










image for demonstration purposes. they wouldn't be that long.


----------



## V_Scapes

shawn_ said:


> I got 40 ton in the pile I'd love to burn it all off


Oof sucks to sit on that all year.


sota said:


> So some of you guys are landscapers/designers.
> I'm going to be working on designing mobile/movable planters for use as a gate type opening for my yard, that I'll need to have in them some kind of planting that is green and full year round, and stabilizes at about 4' to 6' high rather quickly. I'll be designing them with wheels integrated into them so that can be rolled/moved at a moments notice.
> Does anyone think I could get away with Leyland Cyprus living in a planter box 2' high, 4' wide, and 2' deep? Or would they get root bound and die quickly. If not Leyland Cyprus, do you have any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image for demonstration purposes. they wouldn't be that long.


Leyland get huge.


----------



## sota

V_Scapes said:


> Leyland get huge.


Yea. the ones I planted on the border are doing that spectacularly well. been told at some point I should top them so they do more wide growing.

After some research, i'm thinking emerald green arborvitae.


----------



## MGLC

Leylands will choke out in a container that size very quickly, emerald green will eventually as well but no where near as quickly


----------



## MKWL2

MGLC said:


> Leylands will choke out in a container that size very quickly, emerald green will eventually as well but no where near as quickly


I haven't planted emerald greens in probably 10 years lol- deer salad bar.


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> Oof sucks to sit on that all year.


The way I see it is if you have the space or site to store it then the less money you have to lay out next season to get started.


----------



## AG09

MKWL2 said:


> I haven't planted emerald greens in probably 10 years lol- deer salad bar.


I like to call it filet mignon for the deer unless you are going to spray them religiously or you can wrap them with a fine net to prevent them from eating them


----------



## Petr51488

shawn_ said:


> I got 40 ton in the pile I'd love to burn it all off


Imagine how much that salt will be worth next winter the way the country is going !


----------



## sota

anyone here have or friends with someone who's a registered something on IAAI?


----------



## the Suburbanite

sota said:


> anyone here have or friends with someone who's a registered something on IAAI?


Not registered with them, I bought a car from them a couple years ago and had to do it through a proxy agent. IIRC it added ~$299 to the purchase price.


----------



## sota

Yea I'll have to use a proxy as well, was hoping to find a recommendation from someone.


----------



## MKWL2

AG09 said:


> I like to call it filet mignon for the deer unless you are going to spray them religiously or you can wrap them with a fine net to prevent them from eating them


They blow right through the netting lol we have gone to using elk fencing for deer control… out of control.


----------



## MGLC

First day of spring material deliveries at the yard today, winter blew by real fast even if we are still about 2 weeks away from full swing


----------



## Randall Ave

MGLC said:


> First day of spring material deliveries at the yard today, winter blew by real fast even if we are still about 2 weeks away from full swing


The fat lady didn't sing just yet.

I did put two plows away yesterday.


----------



## truckie80

The kids went back to school without masks today, by the far the most excited they've been to go to school in two years. I take pride in the fact that my oldest has been driving the teachers and administration nuts with her "anti-mask antics" all year


----------



## AllAboutGreen

The phones calls and emails really started to pick up this weekend....first thing I say is prices have gone up if that does not work for you no problem feel free to call someone else. I sent out emails to all my existing customers with my price increases and I have not really had much push back, most have responded with "I get it" or "We understand"


----------



## Mike_C

AllAboutGreen said:


> The phones calls and emails really started to pick up this weekend....first thing I say is prices have gone up if that does not work for you no problem feel free to call someone else. I sent out emails to all my existing customers with my price increases and I have not really had much push back, most have responded with "I get it" or "We understand"


Once it gets forwarded to me, I have an email to post here that everyone will get a kick out of. A residential client who wrote back a short novel explaining how inflation is a good thing, and shouldn't mean we raise our prices, because it actually means the economy is doing better and we'll "be busier" because of it. I read it on one of my admin girls computers earlier but haven't been copied on it yet

Aside from that, most everyone else seems to understand


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mike_C said:


> Once it gets forwarded to me, I have an email to post here that everyone will get a kick out of. A residential client who wrote back a short novel explaining how inflation is a good thing, and shouldn't mean we raise our prices, because it actually means the economy is doing better and we'll "be busier" because of it. I read it on one of my admin girls computers earlier but haven't been copied on it yet
> 
> Aside from that, most everyone else seems to understand


Ya,there is one of those idiots on a wood stove site,also.


----------



## snowpushers

Yea inflation is a good thing... this past Saturday night, have not driven by there yet, probably went up another .25. Hillsborough, NJ.


----------



## AG09

snowpushers said:


> Yea inflation is a good thing... this past Saturday night, have not driven by there yet, probably went up another .25. Hillsborough, NJ.


over here its 4.49 for reg and 5.29 for diesel...jumped 50 cents in one day this past friday to saturday


----------



## Tony_D

truckie80 said:


> The kids went back to school without masks today, by the far the most excited they've been to go to school in two years. I take pride in the fact that my oldest has been driving the teachers and administration nuts with her "anti-mask antics" all year


My little brother texted me that half his class is still wearing masks. I'm glad I was out of school before all this stuff


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Wawa near my office was $3.759 last Weds for regular. $4.299 this morning. I didn't notice the diesel. This is South Middlesex County.


----------



## sota

AllAboutGreen said:


> The phones calls and emails really started to pick up this weekend....first thing I say is prices have gone up if that does not work for you no problem feel free to call someone else. I sent out emails to all my existing customers with my price increases and I have not really had much push back, most have responded with "I get it" or "We understand"


All those $15/hr jobs, are now in WORSE shape due to inflation, than when things were $7.50/hr. Thanks Brandon!


----------



## sota

and regarding gas... if I drive 55mph on the highway I get 28mpg+ in the car. 65 it drops to 26mpg. guess i'm going slower. 

and there's a slim chance i'm having to drive to albany with the trailer in the next 2 days, to make another pickup. guess I'll be driving that slowly as well.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I've been told, the EPA MPG Highway ratings are based on 50-55mph, so the engineers tune the cars to get the best MPG in that range.


----------



## treeguyry

Monday morning fill up today was over $900


----------



## sota

We're gonna be doing a hell of a lot more biking.
Good thing I kept the Super DoodleBug, so we can go grocery shopping with it.


----------



## S_Marino87

Mike_C said:


> Once it gets forwarded to me, I have an email to post here that everyone will get a kick out of. A residential client who wrote back a short novel explaining how inflation is a good thing, and shouldn't mean we raise our prices, because it actually means the economy is doing better and we'll "be busier" because of it. I read it on one of my admin girls computers earlier but haven't been copied on it yet
> 
> Aside from that, most everyone else seems to understand


Today I got hit with "it's not my fault gas prices went up" from a customer, I told him we can wait to do it until gas dips under $3 again. That'll keep him off my back at least for the rest of obama's term


----------



## sota

$4.52 at the Sunoco on the Watchung circle.


----------



## sota

since I can't edit my earlier post.


----------



## Mike_C

"Tangerine"


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mike_C said:


> View attachment 237498
> 
> 
> "Tangerine"


Lost me at "tangerine items"


----------



## S_Marino87

Mike_C said:


> View attachment 237498
> 
> 
> "Tangerine"


I haven't laughed that hard in a while. "Tangerine" LMFAO


----------



## djt1029

That email's hilarious, and proof that we're all ****ed being surrounded by these morons


----------



## sota

I'd squish the tangerines.


----------



## sota

Also anyone near Berkeley heights with a bucket truck that'll be willing to stop by and let me rent about 45 minutes of their time so I can hang a security camera on a corner of my house that I can't reach with a ladder?


----------



## AG09

sota said:


> All those $15/hr jobs, are now in WORSE shape due to inflation, than when things were $7.50/hr. Thanks Brandon!


And the liberals do not grasp that concept. Not to mention raising the minimum wage is the easiest way for the dems to generate more $ to pay for all their freebies and bs without calling for tax increases and these idiots are too stupid to realize it


----------



## prezek

Mike_C said:


> View attachment 237498
> 
> 
> "Tangerine"


I'll ask-what did you guys reply to that gem?

Did your guys plant the flowers next to or in front of the Biden/Harris lawn signs?


----------



## Mike_C

prezek said:


> I'll ask-what did you guys reply to that gem?
> 
> Did your guys plant the flowers next to or in front of the Biden/Harris lawn signs?


I don't know the particulars but I did get a text from my office manager that they responded with something along the lines of "well if you don't want our money" I'll find out the details tomorrow


----------



## Tony_D

Mountain Bob said:


> Lost me at "tangerine items"


What the hell did they even mean?? lol



Mike_C said:


> I don't know the particulars but I did get a text from my office manager that they responded with something along the lines of "well if you don't want our money" I'll find out the details tomorrow


Yeah I'm sure one residential maintenance account really affects your sales lmao


----------



## the Suburbanite

sota said:


> Yea I'll have to use a proxy as well, was hoping to find a recommendation from someone.


Thinking back, I'm pretty sure I used RideSafely as my agent. Let me know if you go through them, I don't want to clutter up this thread. PM me if you are still looking and have any questions. I've used RideSafely to buy 2 vehicles (CoPart and IAAI). They make it pretty easy and have dealt with any issues I had to my satisfaction.


----------



## sota

So we're having an interesting night.


----------



## S_Marino87

Any chance it fell onto your prick neighbors property?


----------



## sota

I wish, but no.
It's located near the front corner of my property.
Not ironically, I was going to have to take that tree down soon anyways, and it was going to be expensive.
Now it looks like the county is going to pay for most of the cleanup, and if I play my cards right (a couple bennies and maybe some pizza and drinks) I can get the crew that comes out tomorrow to finish the cleanup, to take down a couple other dead/dying/dangerous trees near the road for me.

We're not slated for any more big blows, are we?


----------



## J.Ricci

sota said:


> I wish, but no.
> It's located near the front corner of my property.
> Not ironically, I was going to have to take that tree down soon anyways, and it was going to be expensive.
> Now it looks like the county is going to pay for most of the cleanup, and if I play my cards right (a couple bennies and maybe some pizza and drinks) I can get the crew that comes out tomorrow to finish the cleanup, to take down a couple other dead/dying/dangerous trees near the road for me.
> 
> We're not slated for any more big blows, are we?


What you and your old lady do on your own time is none of our business


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Tony_D said:


> What the hell did they even mean?? lol


I can only assume they meant tangible.


----------



## sota

J.Ricci said:


> What you and your old lady do on your own time is none of our business


You sir, have a dirty mind. I like that.


----------



## truckie80

Kevin_NJ said:


> I can only assume they meant tangible.


Maybe they're just really big on citrus


----------



## MKWL2

Mike_C said:


> View attachment 237498
> 
> 
> "Tangerine"


Lmfao I've literally gotten 5 emails in the last two days to the same effect- too many guys are cutting their own d***$ off and giving away maintenance to the point where people expect rates to stay flat or even lower each year… hate to say it but there's a certain group out there who are notoriously bad about "beat his price" to get work- not realizing that they're shooting themselves in the foot long term when they're the only ones left doing it because it's no longer profitable.


----------



## Petr51488

sota said:


> I wish, but no.
> It's located near the front corner of my property.
> Not ironically, I was going to have to take that tree down soon anyways, and it was going to be expensive.
> Now it looks like the county is going to pay for most of the cleanup, and if I play my cards right (a couple bennies and maybe some pizza and drinks) I can get the crew that comes out tomorrow to finish the cleanup, to take down a couple other dead/dying/dangerous trees near the road for me.
> 
> We're not slated for any more big blows, are we?


more firewood for you. Have them cut it up and leave the good stuff


----------



## V_Scapes

MKWL2 said:


> Lmfao I've literally gotten 5 emails in the last two days to the same effect- too many guys are cutting their own d***$ off and giving away maintenance to the point where people expect rates to stay flat or even lower each year… hate to say it but there's a certain group out there who are notoriously bad about "beat his price" to get work- not realizing that they're shooting themselves in the foot long term when they're the only ones left doing it because it's no longer profitable.


It's always going to be that way and makes you wonder if maintenance is worth it anymore. Yet there are plenty of people who will pay top dollar for good quality work and that's who we should all be targeting. 
There's a group of guys near me who are trying to get us all together to discuss pricing, labor etc. I declined. Maybe if they stopped all doing garbage work they wouldn't have these problems.


----------



## MKWL2

V_Scapes said:


> It's always going to be that way and makes you wonder if maintenance is worth it anymore. Yet there are plenty of people who will pay top dollar for good quality work and that's who we should all be targeting.
> There's a group of guys near me who are trying to get us all together to discuss pricing, labor etc. I declined. Maybe if they stopped all doing garbage work they wouldn't have these problems.


IMO maintenance really isn't worth it- too many people out in the burbs who really can't afford the house they're in, the car they drive and the lifestyle appearance they try to keep up- bickering over $3-5 per week increase in weekly maintenance cost when literally everything has gone up… not worth the hassle. I can make the same profit in a 2 day planting install as we make with a year worth of maintenance on one account…

The only thing it's really good for is the add ons- chemical apps, mulch, planting jobs, things like that. Straight mowing and cleanups- nope nothing in it.

There are a lot of guys who do decently good work in NW Bergen who are cutting off their own d***$ pricing maintenance- 30 mows a year on an acre saddle river property for $1,600 a year. Spring cleanup on the same property $300. Fall cleanup on the same property $600… insane.


----------



## truckie80

I know this is an unpopular opinion, but I like maintenance - I wouldn't if I was actually cutting grass myself, but maintenance has been my bread and butter for a while. Nice tight route around 90 accounts (almost all full service) all in 3 towns (75% in one) I'm not getting rich off it, and I make way more on planting/paver jobs when i do them than on maintenance but I'm also not killing myself.


----------



## Randall Ave

I really do not want to bring this up but, the weather channel guessers have this area at 3-5 inches for tomorrow.


----------



## J.Ricci

Randall Ave said:


> I really do not want to bring this up but, the weather channel guessers have this area at 3-5 inches for tomorrow.


When did you move to Canada


----------



## MKWL2

truckie80 said:


> I know this is an unpopular opinion, but I like maintenance - I wouldn't if I was actually cutting grass myself, but maintenance has been my bread and butter for a while. Nice tight route around 90 accounts (almost all full service) all in 3 towns (75% in one) I'm not getting rich off it, and I make way more on planting/paver jobs when i do them than on maintenance but I'm also not killing myself.


I love mowing- heck I mow 60 acres on my farm at home lol. But for us it's not a big enough profit center to really push it. We do about 25 high end residential (probably less this year) for people we have done large landscape installs for- so they are taken care of properly. But the days of mowing mrs. jones' lawn and a few neighbors and turning a decent profit are gone IMO. All while my lowest guy on the totem pole is making $28 per hour… kills me.


----------



## MKWL2

Randall Ave said:


> I really do not want to bring this up but, the weather channel guessers have this area at 3-5 inches for tomorrow.


I saw that- with most of it falling during the day I have a hard time believing much will stick but stranger things have happened…


----------



## Randall Ave

MKWL2 said:


> I saw that- with most of it falling during the day I have a hard time believing much will stick but stranger things have happened…


It jumped back to 1-3. So, nothing.


----------



## MGLC

The right accounts can still be profitable for sure, it's just a matter of finding them and sifting through all the rest. Half of the people who call for maintenance estimates get annoyed when my secretary or I explain our monthly minimum charge, and that all our clients get every single service, including mulch and seasonal color. There are no opt outs, but there are plenty of other contractors who they can call


----------



## Petr51488

MGLC said:


> The right accounts can still be profitable for sure, it's just a matter of finding them and sifting through all the rest. Half of the people who call for maintenance estimates get annoyed when my secretary or I explain our monthly minimum charge, and that all our clients get every single service, including mulch and seasonal color. There are no opt outs, but there are plenty of other contractors who they can call


There's a guy in my area that passed away. He had the same setup type like you. Full service or nothing and you knew which houses were his. All perfectly manicured.


----------



## S_Marino87

MGLC said:


> The right accounts can still be profitable for sure, it's just a matter of finding them and sifting through all the rest. Half of the people who call for maintenance estimates get annoyed when my secretary or I explain our monthly minimum charge, and that all our clients get every single service, including mulch and seasonal color. There are no opt outs, but there are plenty of other contractors who they can call


Too bad you're not closer, my landscaper just ignores me when I ask for mulch or flowers and he never gets to my hedge trimming until it's way overgrown


----------



## V_Scapes

What's the story for snow tomorrow


----------



## Mattymax

Question is will it be sticking on black top. My guess is no


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> What's the story for snow tomorrow


I am guessing, nothing much, but I did throw the plow on, and filled up both pickups, tho they were both at a half tank, so I only spent about $100.00.


----------



## V_Scapes

Trying to decide if a last minute flight back is necessary.


----------



## shawn_

It’s going to be 38 degrees i


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> Trying to decide if a last minute flight back is necessary.


If you fly back, you know it won't snow. If your guys can handle a salt run without you, you should be fine


----------



## S_Marino87

I just took the salter out of my truck last Friday, put it back in today. Ah, March, you bipolar btch


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> If you fly back, you know it won't snow. If your guys can handle a salt run without you, you should be fine


Thanks.
630am flight home. My salter is out of the truck and the truck is in the shop. I see something about Saturday too. Nice of winter to make a return.


----------



## djt1029

Still had one salter in, that'll have to get us by I'm not moving **** around again. Salt run is the most we could get out of this here from what I see


----------



## shawn_

I don’t take the salters out of the trucks until May/ 

free tolls


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm at the White Castle in ledgewood. They are pummeling the parking lot and walks with salt.


----------



## V_Scapes

shawn_ said:


> I don't take the salters out of the trucks until May/
> 
> free tolls


It would still be set up if the bed wasn't out.


----------



## J.Ricci

All rain here tomorrow from what I've seen


----------



## sota

I ain't worrying about it.


----------



## AG09

MKWL2 said:


> There are a lot of guys who do decently good work in NW Bergen who are cutting off their own d***$ pricing maintenance- 30 mows a year on an acre saddle river property for $1,600 a year. Spring cleanup on the same property $300. Fall cleanup on the same property $600… insane.


I did a job down the street from you last year in USR for my pool buddy. The landscaper that was maintaining the property had a bunch of them on that block and they all looked like ****. Meanwhile everyone threre has a benz, range rover or escalade but couldnt afford a good landscaper.


----------



## treeguyry

Should I put the plows and salters on? Oh wait

Sorry had to rub it in one last time for the winter, this may be my last chance until December


----------



## MKWL2

AG09 said:


> I did a job down the street from you last year in USR for my pool buddy. The landscaper that was maintaining the property had a bunch of them on that block and they all looked like ****. Meanwhile everyone threre has a benz, range rover or escalade but couldnt afford a good landscaper.


This is exactly what I'm talking about- none of it is theirs. When I rode EMS I got a good inside look into " how the other half live" or how it actually is. I can't tell you how many houses we would walk into in saddle river, USR, etc with literally no furniture, box springs on the floor as a bed, air mattresses for kids to sleep on, nothing on the walls, etc and shades over every window. Brand new Benz and Maserati out in the circular driveway and fancy, expensive clothes on…It's all about the image for so many of these people- they own basically nothing, the bank owns it all. It's all about the look of being wealthy- and these are the same kind of people who act like a$$hol&s thinking they're better or smarter because of the zip code they happen to reside in- until the economy stumbles a bit and things start to get pulled in by the bank. That's why so many go for the cheap guy- so many can't actually afford any of it- it's all for the look. I can't wrap my head around it- got tired of living next to people like that, that's why I moved out to Warren county where there are some like that, but a whole lot more "real" people who don't try to make themselves look like what they aren't. I can't tell you how many times my wife and I comment on how glad we are that we got out of Bergen (at least not living there) every time we go back to visit my parents or something and stop in at a grocery store or whatever there- the people there are just different. Not all, but a large majority of the people. All about them and all about the look. Sad.


----------



## sota

I'd rather look poor and be rich, than look rich and be poor.

Also, dripping rain/sleet/snow all at the same time here.


----------



## Randall Ave

It is snowing here, but the roads are just wet, which is what all this is going to amount to. Best guess anyway.


----------



## djt1029

Snow picked up a lot in the last maybe 15 min but everything is just wet, and from the looks of the hourly temp is just going to go up for a while yet.


----------



## Petr51488

treeguyry said:


> Should I put the plows and salters on? Oh wait
> 
> Sorry had to rub it in one last time for the winter, this may be my last chance until December


haha I'm not jealous of you this year. We didn't get much snow! For sure next year we'll all be cursing you out


----------



## treeguyry

Petr51488 said:


> haha I'm not jealous of you this year. We didn't get much snow! For sure next year we'll all be cursing you out


I know, it's frustrating I was hoping to mess with you all more this winter


----------



## Mike_C

Flakes were sticking on grass but already melted off for the most part


----------



## AllAboutGreen

Rain/sleet/snow mess here but roads just wet and as soon any intensity slows down even grass and patios melt away


----------



## V_Scapes

It's still coming down pretty good here and getting alittle slushy on pavement, definitely battling the sun. Throwing salt now and hoping it holds it off for the remainder of the day.


----------



## djt1029

Full salt run in while some my guys worked setting up a water feature. This has been an interesting winter


----------



## MKWL2

You guys touching residential in Bergen? My guy there is on vacation trying to figure out if it’s worth driving there for residentials or not.


----------



## V_Scapes

MKWL2 said:


> You guys touching residential in Bergen? My guy there is on vacation trying to figure out if it's worth driving there for residentials or not.


It's really spotty here. It changes quick in elevation with more snow. NW Passaic on the Oakland border.


----------



## djt1029

MKWL2 said:


> You guys touching residential in Bergen? My guy there is on vacation trying to figure out if it's worth driving there for residentials or not.


Not unless something weird happens later before it shuts off


----------



## MKWL2

V_Scapes said:


> It's really spotty here. It changes quick in elevation with more snow. NW Passaic on the Oakland border.


If it's spotty by you I'm not going to bother lol it'll be even spottier in saddle river


----------



## MKWL2

djt1029 said:


> Not unless something weird happens later before it shuts off


Thanks, hopefully it just shuts off


----------



## V_Scapes

Salt worked well earlier, should be slick in the AM.


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> Salt worked well earlier, should be slick in the AM.


Gonna get 3 saltings with this....Ill take that any day.


----------



## V_Scapes

AG09 said:


> Gonna get 3 saltings with this....Ill take that any day.


Empty out those salt bins


----------



## djt1029

Heading out once the roads are empty to salt one last time, pretty good money maker


----------



## MKWL2

What do you guys think about Saturday? I’m supposed to be going upstate for one last horrah before the season ins in Ernst next week…


----------



## S_Marino87

Salted once and loaded up to make a run through late tonight. 

My phone shows Saturday mostly (if not all) rain right now but we all know how that can go


----------



## AG09

MKWL2 said:


> What do you guys think about Saturday? I'm supposed to be going upstate for one last horrah before the season ins in Ernst next week…


Saturday is looking like all rain maybe with some snow showers mixed in. I think today was our last chance for the season.


----------



## J.Ricci

With some luck it will be enough rain to push back the St Patrick's day parade and I won't have to pretend I have a reason to no show for it


----------



## V_Scapes

Temps getting real cold Saturday night, could be a repeat of today with maybe more on the pavement.


----------



## Mike_C

Scraped a few and got between 2 - 4 saltings on all properties


----------



## truckie80

Salted late in the afternoon, tomorrow I'm picking up a bunch of new landscape equipment so it was nice to make a few bucks towards that


----------



## Tony_D

truckie80 said:


> I know this is an unpopular opinion, but I like maintenance - I wouldn't if I was actually cutting grass myself, but maintenance has been my bread and butter for a while. Nice tight route around 90 accounts (almost all full service) all in 3 towns (75% in one) I'm not getting rich off it, and I make way more on planting/paver jobs when i do them than on maintenance but I'm also not killing myself.


I'm glad one of you guys gives me a little hope, lot of doom and gloom making me think I made a mistake getting into this lol



MGLC said:


> The right accounts can still be profitable for sure, it's just a matter of finding them and sifting through all the rest. Half of the people who call for maintenance estimates get annoyed when my secretary or I explain our monthly minimum charge, and that all our clients get every single service, including mulch and seasonal color. There are no opt outs, but there are plenty of other contractors who they can call


Just curious how you started doing this. I know I need to grow to that level but do you price everything together instead of individual services?



truckie80 said:


> Salted late in the afternoon, tomorrow I'm picking up a bunch of new landscape equipment so it was nice to make a few bucks towards that


Anything exciting?


----------



## shawn_

Anyone ever been to either SIMA, ASCA & snow fighter institute ?

Is it worth it? Which one better in your opinion ? Do they offer similar stuff or do both offer extremely different views educational stuff ?

thanks


----------



## Mike_C

shawn_ said:


> Anyone ever been to either SIMA, ASCA & snow fighter institute ?
> 
> Is it worth it? Which one better in your opinion ? Do they offer similar stuff or do both offer extremely different views educational stuff ?
> 
> thanks


I've done SIMA & ASCA, basically it's all the same and while you might learn something in my opinion it's really only worth it for the insurance discounts and that it looks good while selling work


----------



## shawn_

Mike_C said:


> I've done SIMA & ASCA, basically it's all the same and while you might learn something in my opinion it's really only worth it for the insurance discounts and that it looks good while selling work


Just trying to learn as much as physically possible…. If I can go to an event and pick up 2-3 things that might make my business better it would be a win. With that said I don't want to waste my time & money either , if you had to pick one event to go to which would you pick SIMA or ASCA ?


----------



## truckie80

Tony_D said:


> I'm glad one of you guys gives me a little hope, lot of doom and gloom making me think I made a mistake getting into this lol
> 
> Just curious how you started doing this. I know I need to grow to that level but do you price everything together instead of individual services?
> 
> Anything exciting?


A pair of V-rides and some smaller stuff


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> A pair of V-rides and some smaller stuff


Did you get the EFI Vanguard?


----------



## MGLC

Tony_D said:


> Just curious how you started doing this. I know I need to grow to that level but do you price everything together instead of individual services?


Flat rate price includes everything, add it all up and divide by 10 months (March - December) My maintenance crews almost never just cut a lawn, every week is a full service visit with bed maintenance, spot spraying, dead heading etc


----------



## J.Ricci

MGLC said:


> Flat rate price includes everything, add it all up and divide by 10 months (March - December) My maintenance crews almost never just cut a lawn, every week is a full service visit with bed maintenance, spot spraying, dead heading etc


If that's the level of service everyone gets, maintenance is a money maker for sure


----------



## djt1029

MGLC said:


> Flat rate price includes everything, add it all up and divide by 10 months (March - December) My maintenance crews almost never just cut a lawn, every week is a full service visit with bed maintenance, spot spraying, dead heading etc


I've switched over to 90% full service over the last few years and it's a good change, but no where near that level of service. Curious about how many properties you have and how long it took to build to that level of quality. Most maintenance estimates I go on I'm sure just throw it in the trash and half the ones that call back want to know either why the price is higher, or why some services aren't optional


----------



## truckie80

V_Scapes said:


> Did you get the EFI Vanguard?


Yeah on the 52, the other is a 36 kawi


----------



## MKWL2

truckie80 said:


> Yeah on the 52, the other is a 36 kawi


How much are v rides going forward these days?


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> Yeah on the 52, the other is a 36 kawi


Your gonna love it. Quiet but plenty of power to spare.


MKWL2 said:


> How much are v rides going forward these days?


My 61" in December 2020 was just shy of 13k.


----------



## MKWL2

V_Scapes said:


> Your gonna love it. Quiet but plenty of power to spare.
> 
> My 61" in December 2020 was just shy of 13k.


No kidding- big upcharge from the 52" with the kawi carbureted- I want to say the 2020 52" v ride I got was $8,500 or so.


----------



## truckie80

MKWL2 said:


> How much are v rides going forward these days?


Just shy of 12k on the 52", the 36" was a little over 9


----------



## V_Scapes

MKWL2 said:


> No kidding- big upcharge from the 52" with the kawi carbureted- I want to say the 2020 52" v ride I got was $8,500 or so.


Yea crazy but it's a nice machine. Big upgrades from my 2014 52".


----------



## MKWL2

V_Scapes said:


> Yea crazy but it's a nice machine. Big upgrades from my 2014 52".


Yeah definitely some significant upgrades to the VR2 compared to the original.


----------



## MKWL2

On the weather end of things- looks like quite a storm for us NW of 95- calling for 3-5 to 4-8” depending on who you listen to- with a flash freeze- will definitely burn some salt on this one. Hopefully this is the last horrah for this years snow. Looks like Monday isn’t happening for our first day back to it full tilt…


----------



## sota

think I fixed the plow light today.
got a carriage bolt, some washers, a nut, and a 6-pack of small bolts with nylocks to replace the rivets I had to drill out.
hopefully it's remotely close to aligned right now.

I'm not planning on bolting it up though. we're only supposed to see 1 "


----------



## Petr51488

MKWL2 said:


> On the weather end of things- looks like quite a storm for us NW of 95- calling for 3-5 to 4-8" depending on who you listen to- with a flash freeze- will definitely burn some salt on this one. Hopefully this is the last horrah for this years snow. Looks like Monday isn't happening for our first day back to it full tilt…


You were actually planning on starting on Monday with cleanups?


----------



## MKWL2

Petr51488 said:


> You were actually planning on starting on Monday with cleanups?


Not cleanups but two hardscape projects… will
Be nice and muddy now…. Hoping for 3/21 start on cleanups.


----------



## MKWL2

I saw guys out doing cleanups on Monday in Saddle River- more today lol. Working around the snow!


----------



## V_Scapes

I was down by Newark airport today I saw a couple guys out. Way too early.
I think we'll be scraping here tomorrow. Looks like a crazy day ahead.


----------



## sota

so we think we're getting something, western union county/eastern somerset county?


----------



## MKWL2

V_Scapes said:


> I was down by Newark airport today I saw a couple guys out. Way too early.
> I think we'll be scraping here tomorrow. Looks like a crazy day ahead.


Oh I would be shocked if we weren't scraping tomorrow- I'm betting on 4-5" of heavy stuff in NW Bergen and 6-8" in Warren - seems almost every storm trended colder, and lasted longer than expected. They're saying it'll wrap up around 6-7pm so I'm betting on a 10pm end time…


----------



## sota

guess it's a good thing I transplowified the jeep then.
2 hours to do. sucks.


----------



## sota

got done just in time too.
it's raining here now.


----------



## Randall Ave

Snowing here, the state is out salting heavy.


----------



## sota

just started sleeting here at the triple point.


----------



## sota

really want heavy sleet and lots of high westerly winds; that should help take down the trees the county didn't deal with after that last storm.


----------



## sota

we transitioned to snow in the past 5 minutes.
just looked up because I couldn't hear the sleet pounding the house.


----------



## Randall Ave

Grass is white already, and the wind machine turned on.


----------



## sota

MOAR WINDZ!


----------



## Petr51488

MKWL2 said:


> Oh I would be shocked if we weren't scraping tomorrow- I'm betting on 4-5" of heavy stuff in NW Bergen and 6-8" in Warren - seems almost every storm trended colder, and lasted longer than expected. They're saying it'll wrap up around 6-7pm so I'm betting on a 10pm end time…


Weather channel says 50% chance at 3pm then nothing after that.. and they're usually pretty right. As the resident snow hater- I hope we get something today. Even 1/4" . Temps will crash today and I'll have to go out. And that should be it for the season.


----------



## S_Marino87

Just give me a salt run and I'll be happy


----------



## shawn_

S_Marino87 said:


> Just give me a salt run and I'll be happy


it's almost saltable now


----------



## sota

well I got the blade on now, so I want to make a push.


----------



## V_Scapes

I haven't seen a consistent forecast yet. WWA says 2-4, EPAWA saying 4-7. It's been snowing moderate to heavy here for a couple of hours.


----------



## sota




----------



## shawn_

sota said:


> View attachment 238298


Where's that?


----------



## djt1029

Started to change over about an hour ago, pavements wet


----------



## Randall Ave

Just took this picture.


----------



## S_Marino87

Wind really picked up within the last half an hour or so, grass has a coating



Randall Ave said:


> Just took this picture.
> View attachment 238302


Got QQ's for that plow?


----------



## Randall Ave

S_Marino87 said:


> Wind really picked up within the last half an hour or so, grass has a coating
> 
> Got QQ's for that plow?


Got four of them and they all work. I keep a large stock of parts.


----------



## V_Scapes

The trusty uni mount. Don't see many of them anymore.


----------



## sota

shawn_ said:


> Where's that?


My house


----------



## sota

Whoever is contract to do the Old Kings plaza in warren, it's definitely milking us for all it's worth. They've already running the plow through here twice, there's nothing on the road for them to push.


----------



## Petr51488

Looks like it’s dying out already


----------



## sota

Agreed.
Doesn't look like i'm making any push money.
will however give my drive a quick scrape after food, as it's supposed to freeze.


----------



## truckie80

It dumped snow for a while but slowed down dramatically, the little bit that was on pavement is starting to melt on its own


----------



## V_Scapes

2" down here already and intensity lightened up.


----------



## djt1029

Some fine flakes falling here but very little. Wet pavement


----------



## MGLC

Even a lot of the more reliable weather sources drop the ball on March storms, especially when it seems like the last shot of the season. Sun angle, ground temps with a sprinkle of wish-casting


----------



## treeguyry

We're out here on a tree down on a house job and the sun's peaking out


----------



## Tony_D

Nothing much going on now i guess they had to blow one last forecast before the spring


----------



## Mattymax

Total joke of a forecast once again


----------



## MKWL2

Just as I thought we were safe....it’s puking snow in NW Bergen... guess I’ll wait another hour or two before I head home to make sure I don’t need to plow or salt...


----------



## djt1029

Yeah EPAWA's been pretty good all winter but he missed this one too. Salted earlier today and from what I see out my window that's held everything off, heading out shortly to spot check so I can relax the rest of the night


----------



## highlander316

Across the river in PA we had about 4in, we were 4-7range for epawa. Haven't seen any totals yet though. Got full pushes and salt. Have to resalt in the morning for all the blowing snow tonight.


----------



## highlander316

For those that bought new vrides. Is scag still doing the vride promo? Picked up a 61/37 last year on that promo for about 12k, definitely a good deal. Waiting on a 72 cheetah to come in, not looking forward to writing that check


----------



## S_Marino87

Full salt run earlier today, I double checked the route and everything is still bare pavement. Snow stopped a while ago, looks like that's the end of the season for us...probably


----------



## J.Ricci

Full salt run, even my accounts out on the island, not a bad way to finish things out if that was the last one for this season


----------



## V_Scapes

Bad day for a drag chain to break.


----------



## shawn_

Full salt run, doing another one in the am. For everyone saying hope it’s the last one I hope not HAHA! But if it is it was a pleasure once again.


----------



## sota

toss off all ya wankers, gettin' yer salt runs in and no pushing.


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> Bad day for a drag chain to break.


Never a good day for that


----------



## Mike_C

I would love a few more salt runs but from the looks of things, opportunities are dwindling going forward. Stranger things have happened.


----------



## S_Marino87

If that’s the end of winter, I’m happy with it and would take a repeat next year. Plenty of salting no huge storms, it would’ve only been better if there wasn’t something or a threat of something almost every weekend


----------



## shawn_

S_Marino87 said:


> If that's the end of winter, I'm happy with it and would take a repeat next year. Plenty of salting no huge storms, it would've only been better if there wasn't something or a threat of something almost every weekend


I agree this year was great with saltings . 1 more plowable would've been nice but I won't complain.


----------



## djt1029

S_Marino87 said:


> it would've only been better if there wasn't something or a threat of something almost every weekend


Amen to that. I have to sit down and look at some old numbers, but this has been close to, if not my highest grossing snow season. Especially not bad considering I never stopped landscape work either


----------



## Tony_D

I salted the two commercial places I do and a few family freebie houses just to get rid of a few bags that were half frozen. Tomorrow I think I'm going to start putting away my snow stuff. Cleanups in two weeks I'm going to try and get a few day trips in and enjoy the last of winter


----------



## shawn_

djt1029 said:


> Amen to that. I have to sit down and look at some old numbers, but this has been close to, if not my highest grossing snow season. Especially not bad considering I never stopped landscape work either


it is by far mine also no doubt about it.


----------



## truckie80

Tony_D said:


> I salted the two commercial places I do and a few family freebie houses just to get rid of a few bags that were half frozen. Tomorrow I think I'm going to start putting away my snow stuff. Cleanups in two weeks I'm going to try and get a few day trips in and enjoy the last of winter


Enjoy it while you can.

No complaints from me about this winter aside from only getting upstate about three times


----------



## gman2310

Its nice to see the end of the season price on plows starting to show up in Facebook Marketplace. Prices have dropped almost $1000 already


----------



## shawn_

gman2310 said:


> Its nice to see the end of the season price on plows starting to show up in Facebook Marketplace. Prices have dropped almost $1000 already


With the price of some of the used
Might as well get brand new , same with trucks. 6 year old trucks are more then brand new off the show room floor….. time to upgrade some stuff


----------



## gman2310

shawn_ said:


> With the price of some of the used
> Might as well get brand new , same with trucks. 6 year old trucks are more then brand new off the show room floor….. time to upgrade some stage used





shawn_ said:


> With the price of some of the used
> Might as well get brand new , same with trucks. 6 year old trucks are more then brand new off the show room floor….. time to upgrade some stuff


I thought the same before, but a brand new wideout is damn near $8000. In a few weeks I'll get a pretty decent one for $4000 that someone doesn't want to store this coming year


----------



## J.Ricci

New trucks are completely through the roof, I just paid around $20k more on a new bare chassis freightliner spec'd exactly the same as my last one in 2020.


----------



## MGLC

J.Ricci said:


> New trucks are completely through the roof, I just paid around $20k more on a new bare chassis freightliner spec'd exactly the same as my last one in 2020.


Custom build going on it?


----------



## shawn_

gman2310 said:


> I thought the same before, but a brand new wideout is damn near $8000. In a few weeks I'll get a pretty decent one for $4000 that someone doesn't want to store this coming year


i have a nice wideout xl 3 or 4 seasons old for sale. 6500$ OBO going in market place and staying there until first snow fall happens next year if I need it too .


----------



## Petr51488

I’m looking to fluid film my truck and trailer either tomorrow or Tuesday. Roads are pretty salty. The shop where I’m doing it at is about 30 min away. I was planning on using salt away on both before I go to the shop so that it can dry off while driving there. Is it going to be a problem to fluid film once i get there ? I assume salt will be on it. Same with going back home- once fluid film is on- the salt will stick to it. I can wait for rain to wash all the salt off the roads but that won’t be till at least Thursday / Friday and I don’t really have the time then


----------



## AG09

Anyone here rhino line your trailer frames? I do it to all my trucks and have a couple new enclosed trailers and an equipment trailer I am thinking about doing it to.


----------



## J.Ricci

MGLC said:


> Custom build going on it?


Yeah I've had all my hardscape trucks built and set up with a bunch of tool storage so we can avoid using trailers as much as possible


----------



## sota

AG09 said:


> Anyone here rhino line your trailer frames? I do it to all my trucks and have a couple new enclosed trailers and an equipment trailer I am thinking about doing it to.


i'll be doing an extensive restore on a trailer I have here this summer hopefully.
Can't describe how much I LOATHE powder coating.
Gotta strip/scrape the underside of all the sheets coming off, then i'm spraying it with POR-15 to start with. Probably won't top coat that on the underside, but the deck and exposed surfaces will get either enamel or something with some testure, like rhino lining.


----------



## MGLC

AG09 said:


> Anyone here rhino line your trailer frames? I do it to all my trucks and have a couple new enclosed trailers and an equipment trailer I am thinking about doing it to.


I do my trucks as well but never did a trailer



J.Ricci said:


> Yeah I've had all my hardscape trucks built and set up with a bunch of tool storage so we can avoid using trailers as much as possible


Once you spec your own truck, there's no going back.


----------



## Tony_D

I remember last year a few of you guys talking painting the dump beds of your trucks before spring started - do you just use regular rustoleum? the outside of the bed is fine but theres some dings inside I might touch up so I don't get rust


----------



## V_Scapes

POR 15 is probably a better product to use. My steel dump body has been in the shop for rust and rot and they're painting with that, it looks pretty good.


----------



## djt1029

POR 15 is a better product and holds up better, but I have a few older trucks that we paint the beds every winter with rust oleum. Since we do it every year, it doesn't matter as much it's not as good of a product.


----------



## Mike_C

If you're just touching up some dings, rustoleum's fine and it'll save you some money, but if you eventually repaint it completely use POR 15.


----------



## S_Marino87

Plows and the salter are off, washed and loosely put away. 

Anyone have a good source for jersey barriers/mafia block whatever you want to call it


----------



## V_Scapes

S_Marino87 said:


> Plows and the salter are off, washed and loosely put away.
> 
> Anyone have a good source for jersey barriers/mafia block whatever you want to call it


I heard Tanis is pretty cheap.


----------



## shawn_

Trucks getting fleet washed tomorrow , last 3 time I’ve done this we’ve salted within 2 days of that…. I don’t think that’s going to happen this time butttt, I can hope :canadaflag:


----------



## djt1029

S_Marino87 said:


> Plows and the salter are off, washed and loosely put away.
> 
> Anyone have a good source for jersey barriers/mafia block whatever you want to call it


It's been a few years, but short load was cheap when I bought them. They don't deliver though which could be a pain if you don't have someone to truck for you


----------



## demetrios007

Gotta be careful with rhino liner and similar. You can trap rust under it so prep is very crucial. It won't flake off and show as easy as paint


----------



## Petr51488

I have to raise prices again on maintenance accounts. I did it last year by 5$. Average cuts are about 45 biweekly and 35 weekly. Keep in mind Most are 50x100 lots or less. I raised them june-ish last year to those prices. At lot more has changed as we all know as far as costs- and fuel isn’t even one of them. Is raising them another 5$ going to be an issue? Or should I do $3? And if I raise them it’ll be in May as I’ll hopefully be less likely to lose anyone by doing it once the season has started.


----------



## Tony_D

Thanks guys. I washed everything today and touched up the paint. Happy with how it came out, it's just inside the dump bed so it's not visible but it looks pretty good



Petr51488 said:


> I have to raise prices again on maintenance accounts. I did it last year by 5$. Average cuts are about 45 biweekly and 35 weekly. Keep in mind Most are 50x100 lots or less. I raised them june-ish last year to those prices. At lot more has changed as we all know as far as costs- and fuel isn't even one of them. Is raising them another 5$ going to be an issue? Or should I do $3? And if I raise them it'll be in May as I'll hopefully be less likely to lose anyone by doing it once the season has started.


I'm not someone to be giving advice but my dad's always told me if you're in doubt stay just below the even number and you won't scare off nearly as many people


----------



## MKWL2

S_Marino87 said:


> Plows and the salter are off, washed and loosely put away.
> 
> Anyone have a good source for jersey barriers/mafia block whatever you want to call it


Yup same here- spent the day washing trucks and plows, salters, putting summer tires back on, re organizing the shop and getting some stuff ready for spring… it'll snow once more now for sure…


----------



## sota

I look it the rattle can vs. "professional" coating as follows:
if it's something that's going to see a lot of use/abuse, and you're the one tasked with "maintaining" it, I can see the efficacy of rattle can. it's quick, easy, hell you can keep it with the the gear so dings/scratches can be touched up immediately. just hit it with some no residue brake clean, wait for it to evaporate, then spray bomb it.


----------



## sota

and I got the word today:
i'm officially NOT doing Brite Nites next year.
they've apparently decided to go "all volunteer" next year, as me and the dude that they hire (who hires me) are apparently too expensive.
good luck! if the volunteer turnout is the same as last year, they'll get about 5 pumpkins in the field.


----------



## treeguyry

Petr51488 said:


> I have to raise prices again on maintenance accounts. I did it last year by 5$. Average cuts are about 45 biweekly and 35 weekly. Keep in mind Most are 50x100 lots or less. I raised them june-ish last year to those prices. At lot more has changed as we all know as far as costs- and fuel isn't even one of them. Is raising them another 5$ going to be an issue? Or should I do $3? And if I raise them it'll be in May as I'll hopefully be less likely to lose anyone by doing it once the season has started.


I'm not a landscaper obviously but when I look at a job that would have been $2,500 a year or two ago, I'm telling them 2,850 / 2900 instead of 3k. That little difference in price probably quadruples my close rate


----------



## Petr51488

treeguyry said:


> I'm not a landscaper obviously but when I look at a job that would have been $2,500 a year or two ago, I'm telling them 2,850 / 2900 instead of 3k. That little difference in price probably quadruples my close rate


Thanks- only problem is- maintenance is a set price from May-October. Cleanups, sod, seed, bushes etc I can raise no problem. It's the cuttings that I'm thinking May be an issue


----------



## J.Ricci

Petr51488 said:


> Thanks- only problem is- maintenance is a set price from May-October. Cleanups, sod, seed, bushes etc I can raise no problem. It's the cuttings that I'm thinking May be an issue


Could do a fuel surcharge, $ 3-5/week depending on gas prices


----------



## truckie80

My average cut went from around $ 55 to 58 / 60 to 65, but I'm adding a fuel surcharge on top of that also. My cleanup prices cover me pretty well, so I probably won't add that until we actually start cutting


----------



## Petr51488

truckie80 said:


> My average cut went from around $ 55 to 58 / 60 to 65, but I'm adding a fuel surcharge on top of that also. My cleanup prices cover me pretty well, so I probably won't add that until we actually start cutting


And once fuel prices drop- you'll take that off?


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> My average cut went from around $ 55 to 58 / 60 to 65, but I'm adding a fuel surcharge on top of that also. My cleanup prices cover me pretty well, so I probably won't add that until we actually start cutting


I was literally thinking the same thing today.


----------



## 512high

Petr51488 said:


> And once fuel prices drop- you'll take that off?


Great point! Greetings from NH, I know this is aNew Jersey thread. Have been in business 31 somewhat years (yes a dinosaur) my accountant said Never to add a fuel surcharge, most people would pull a nutty, I own a irrigation company, all my products have gone up, hide your fuel charge in there some how, be it weed wacker line, etc, If you have to raise a mowing a few dollars to offset fuel, do it. Like V-scapes said, when prices drop, will you remove the surcharge ? I too love snow, maybe next year!


----------



## djt1029

truckie80 said:


> My average cut went from around $ 55 to 58 / 60 to 65, but I'm adding a fuel surcharge on top of that also. My cleanup prices cover me pretty well, so I probably won't add that until we actually start cutting


That's my plan also



Petr51488 said:


> And once fuel prices drop- you'll take that off?


That ain't happening so it's not worth worrying about, but yeah I'll take it off then. My price is already up from last year so the fuel charge really is just to cover the fuel



512high said:


> Great point! Greetings from NH, I know this is aNew Jersey thread. Have been in business 31 somewhat years (yes a dinosaur) my accountant said Never to add a fuel surcharge, most people would pull a nutty, I own a irrigation company, all my products have gone up, hide your fuel charge in there some how, be it weed wacker line, etc, If you have to raise a mowing a few dollars to offset fuel, do it. Like V-scapes said, when prices drop, will you remove the surcharge ? I too love snow, maybe next year!


I've done a fuel surcharge in the past, some people have complained but they really don't have a leg to stand on. I only add it to cutting grass since it's a set price every week for the season. Every single other service you can bury it somehow


----------



## Mike_C

512high said:


> Great point! Greetings from NH, I know this is aNew Jersey thread. Have been in business 31 somewhat years (yes a dinosaur) my accountant said Never to add a fuel surcharge, most people would pull a nutty, I own a irrigation company, all my products have gone up, hide your fuel charge in there some how, be it weed wacker line, etc, If you have to raise a mowing a few dollars to offset fuel, do it. Like V-scapes said, when prices drop, will you remove the surcharge ? I too love snow, maybe next year!


Irrigation is a lot easier to hide a fuel charge in a bill. How're you doing with parts up there? Basically all my irrigation supplies are up 20% or more from last year


----------



## 512high

Mike_C said:


> Irrigation is a lot easier to hide a fuel charge in a bill. How're you doing with parts up there? Basically all my irrigation supplies are up 20% or more from last year


Hi MIke, same 15l20 percent up, poly pipe,backflows, wire etc. You Are correct easier for irrigation guy to hide vs mowings. Didn't mean to jump in, was just giving my opinion. Same if you do lighting, your more able to hide in materials etc.

We deal with site one, another small company stateline irrigation and larchmont irrigation.


----------



## Petr51488

Yea- like I said before- also easy to hide the prices in cleanups, sod, seeding, mulch etc. but not so much in mowing. Fuel prices are the least of my worries. Yea it sucks how high it is- but compared to you guys- I don’t use much fuel on a tight route with small machines. Labor price is huge, insurance, equipment repair, labor and labor….


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> Yea- like I said before- also easy to hide the prices in cleanups, sod, seeding, mulch etc. but not so much in mowing. Fuel prices are the least of my worries. Yea it sucks how high it is- but compared to you guys- I don't use much fuel on a tight route with small machines. Labor price is huge, insurance, equipment repair, labor and labor….


Labor is my biggest problem right now. One of my guys is leaving he wants a crazy amount of money per week for someone who doesn't drive and doesn't really further himself. Great worker but it should be pretty damn tough to replace him right now.


----------



## snowpushers

Just bought my first 2.5 gallon on Round-up Pro $58.57 last year, $157.01 for the same 2.5 gallon jug!!! Insane! Fert. prices up 35% also! Have a great day, and thanks JOE!!!!!


----------



## gman2310

Labor is definitely going to be a killer. I cant get people to respond to ads, no one wants to work and if they do, they want stupid money


----------



## truckie80

Picked up a pallet of fertilizer and pallet of grass seed today and almost fainted when I got my total.


----------



## AllAboutGreen

I raised my prices this year and used it all when telling the customers, Labor rates, Materials costs, gas, political affiliation..... jk jk


----------



## sota

wonder what 5 gallon pails of 30% vinegar are going for.
I make my own weed killer with it.


----------



## MGLC

Big day of switching seasons here, all snow equipment is washed and stored away other than a couple salters just in case


----------



## djt1029

My maintenance foreman came in today to go through his trailer and get things in order, within 10 minutes he had already left a 12" scuff of wright / walker yellow down the side of the trailer


----------



## V_Scapes

Finally wrapping up spring prep this week and clean ups start Monday. Calls and emails are picking up a bit too. Having a tough time getting motivated for some reason.


----------



## truckie80

My phone hasn't started ringing yet, but I did get an email today about some privacy planting for a customers neighbor. First week of April is always when it really gets going for me


----------



## sota

moved about a cord and a half of firewood, to a new spot on the property.
also moved the IBC tote cages they're housed in.


----------



## S_Marino87

snowpushers said:


> Just bought my first 2.5 gallon on Round-up Pro $58.57 last year, $157.01 for the same 2.5 gallon jug!!! Insane! Fert. prices up 35% also! Have a great day, and thanks JOE!!!!!


I'm still trying to get over 2x4's being $8, up until 2 years ago I feel like they had been $2.99 my whole life


----------



## Petr51488

V_Scapes said:


> Labor is my biggest problem right now. One of my guys is leaving he wants a crazy amount of money per week for someone who doesn't drive and doesn't really further himself. Great worker but it should be pretty damn tough to replace him right now.


What kind of crazy numbers are we talking?


----------



## snowpushers

Local Farmers Co-op store, INSANE!!!


----------



## MKWL2

Labor is going to continue to be a killer for years to come- we're shifting away from heavily labor intensive jobs in favor or more jobs that can be done with equipment- I really think that's going to be the way of surviving in this business. I lost half my guys last season and while it was a kick in the n**$ initially, we pivoted, did less sales overall but focused on higher profit jobs and had a banner year. Unfortunately, no one wants to work and those that do, want to work 60-70 hours a week, at $30-40 per hour... cash... all while Joe homeowner is complaining about a 15% increase on their lawn rate... while literally all of my expenses are up nearly double that over last year...

Something has to right the ship in the green industry but I have no idea what that's going to be...or when...


----------



## MKWL2

Petr51488 said:


> What kind of crazy numbers are we talking?


for me...$30-40 per hour... want all cash... non driver, great worker... not a machine operator...


----------



## AG09

It sucks these guys know they got you by the balls. If you are fortunate enough to get one that just crossed the border they want a reasonable wage and will bust their ass. Maintenance as a whole is going to get tougher with the lack of labor and people being sticker shocked when you hit them with a $60/cut for .3 of an acre. At end of the day most of em are the same people that voted this asstard in office


----------



## MKWL2

AG09 said:


> It sucks these guys know they got you by the balls. If you are fortunate enough to get one that just crossed the border they want a reasonable wage and will bust their ass. Maintenance as a whole is going to get tougher with the lack of labor and people being sticker shocked when you hit them with a $60/cut for .3 of an acre. At end of the day most of em are the same people that voted this asstard in office


Yup they all know it... that's why I'm downsizing the number of guys I have so I have less of that nonsense... machines don't ask for more hourly wages and lock themselves in their cars until you give in to their demands....

I know I've said it enough already and some would disagree, but I really can't see maintenance being a long term viable and profitable business in 1-3 or more years if things keep going this way- too saturated a market- everyone cuts grass, most of the guys sell on price not quality, no real meaningful enforcement from the DEP on pesticide or fertilizer regulations... prices for everything that's input is skyrocketing and TBH, if the economy takes a real dump which it seems it's going to in the next year or two... watch how many more blow and go guys come out of the woodwork.... low barrier to entry means low profitability unfortunately.

There's money to be made if it's structured properly, but still labor intensive... and it's the labor that causes 75% of my stress and anxiety in this business...


----------



## Mike_C

The maintenance side of this business has really never changed, it's been like this since the day I started over 30 years ago. I had a bunch of local guys tell me I wouldn't be able do make a living landscaping because the business was on its way out. There's some real bad years, and some decent years but mostly just middle of the road


----------



## snowpushers

yea I just bought two Green machine battery operated back pack blowers for $900.00 each with a run time of forty minutes . Princeton Township has a ban on gas powered back packs in effect from May 15-Oct 15. Very hard to find, the shop now only has two left, does not know when or if he can get anymore. Good times ahead!!!


----------



## Tony_D

Everyone working in the towns that ban leaf blowers should all just buy the loudest generators they can and run electric blowers off them


----------



## MKWL2

snowpushers said:


> yea I just bought two Green machine battery operated back pack blowers for $900.00 each with a run time of forty minutes . Princeton Township has a ban on gas powered back packs in effect from May 15-Oct 15. Very hard to find, the shop now only has two left, does not know when or if he can get anymore. Good times ahead!!!


God Bless you for working in towns like that... years ago we did maintenance at an assisted living facility in Montclair when they first put in place their blower ban- didn't know there was a ban- guys blowing off sidewalks- two cops show up, zoning officer, and some other guy from the town, issued three citations for blower use, noise decibel readings and (ironically) failure to clean grass clippings from the roadway... we finished that season with that account and never worked maintenance in Montclair again.... commie central down there.


----------



## J.Ricci

I've done a few jobs in Montclair, we clean up with power brooms which are allowed because apparently Fauci wrote the noise ordinance.


----------



## treeguyry

MKWL2 said:


> God Bless you for working in towns like that... years ago we did maintenance at an assisted living facility in Montclair when they first put in place their blower ban- didn't know there was a ban- guys blowing off sidewalks- two cops show up, zoning officer, and some other guy from the town, issued three citations for blower use, noise decibel readings and (ironically) failure to clean grass clippings from the roadway... we finished that season with that account and never worked maintenance in Montclair again.... commie central down there.


Sounds like some of my encounters with the tree police, everyones bored and they all show up and **** with the working man


----------



## truckie80

More examples of why I only work in a handful of towns


----------



## S_Marino87

The leaf blower ban doesn't impact me but I work in Montclair all the time, the people can drive you nuts


----------



## Tony_D

Officially got my first real paver job today, got the deposit and signed estimate. It's small but I'm still pumped


----------



## J.Ricci

Tony_D said:


> Officially got my first real paver job today, got the deposit and signed estimate. It's small but I'm still pumped


They grow up so fast


----------



## Petr51488

MKWL2 said:


> for me...$30-40 per hour... want all cash... non driver, great worker... not a machine operator...


30-40 an hour for maintenance????


----------



## sota

yep.
about time a bunch of high school age white kids need to step up, undercut the mexicans, so THEY can scream "dey took er jerbs!" (in spanish of course.) 

THAT... was entirely sarcasm, btw. you can't get even 3 of those kids out of their parent's basements and off their xboxes long enough to shower most of the time.


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> What kind of crazy numbers are we talking?


850/week, doesn't drive, can't operate a skid steer or walk behind mower.

I agree with what everyone is saying here. Right now I need two guys but am preparing for the fact that I most likely won't find anyone. @MKWL2 I'll be doing the same picking and choosing work, hopefully alot of it can be done with equipment.


----------



## Randall Ave

You can't find any help, and if by chance someone stops in looking, they want all cash.


----------



## treeguyry

Petr51488 said:


> 30-40 an hour for maintenance????


That's good climber/CDL driver money.


----------



## treeguyry

V_Scapes said:


> 850/week, doesn't drive, can't operate a skid steer or walk behind mower.
> 
> I agree with what everyone is saying here. Right now I need two guys but am preparing for the fact that I most likely won't find anyone. @MKWL2 I'll be doing the same picking and choosing work, hopefully alot of it can be done with equipment.


Equipment is where the real money can be made anyway, when I started out I would do some odd jobs with my skid and made more money on some of those then I would on tree jobs.


----------



## Mike_C

Tony_D said:


> Officially got my first real paver job today, got the deposit and signed estimate. It's small but I'm still pumped


Just remember, there's nothing @J.Ricci likes more than explaining things over and over, be sure to call him a lot


----------



## sota

Not to potentially belittle, but how hard is it to operate a skid steer? I mean maybe i'm just more mechanically sympathetic, but I've yet to find a tool or piece of power equipment I HAVEN'T been able to learn rather quickly to operate competently and safely.

And what's with the no driving bit? Are they illegals trying to fly completely under the radar? I know the 2 current generations are having some of the lowest driver's license uptake in history, but I didn't think it was THAT bad.


----------



## sota

Mike_C said:


> Just remember, there's nothing @J.Ricci likes more than explaining things over and over, be sure to call him a lot


You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## J.Ricci

sota said:


> Not to potentially belittle, but how hard is it to operate a skid steer? I mean maybe i'm just more mechanically sympathetic, but I've yet to find a tool or piece of power equipment I HAVEN'T been able to learn rather quickly to operate competently and safely.
> 
> And what's with the no driving bit? Are they illegals trying to fly completely under the radar? I know the 2 current generations are having some of the lowest driver's license uptake in history, but I didn't think it was THAT bad.


Big difference between making a skid move, and operating it


----------



## truckie80

sota said:


> Not to potentially belittle, but how hard is it to operate a skid steer? I mean maybe i'm just more mechanically sympathetic, but I've yet to find a tool or piece of power equipment I HAVEN'T been able to learn rather quickly to operate competently and safely.
> 
> And what's with the no driving bit? Are they illegals trying to fly completely under the radar? I know the 2 current generations are having some of the lowest driver's license uptake in history, but I didn't think it was THAT bad.


My buddy's kid doesn't want to get his drivers license because "it's too much responsibility" from this generation on, we're completely doomed


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> My buddy's kid doesn't want to get his drivers license because "it's too much responsibility" from this generation on, we're completely doomed


Speechless.


----------



## MGLC

truckie80 said:


> My buddy's kid doesn't want to get his drivers license because "it's too much responsibility" from this generation on, we're completely doomed


I know every generation in history has said this, but I think it's more valid than ever....we were all born in the wrong era and should've checked out long ago


----------



## Mike_C

We really don't want half the younger generation driving anyway since they can't go more than 60 seconds without watching tick tock


----------



## sota

truckie80 said:


> My buddy's kid doesn't want to get his drivers license because "it's too much responsibility" from this generation on, we're completely doomed


mine's 14, can't wait to drive, and is actively working on changing the clutch in what will eventually be his car to drive. not all of them are lost. he also wants to be a welder.


----------



## sota

J.Ricci said:


> Big difference between making a skid move, and operating it


Like I said, maybe i'm just more mechanically sympathetic.

I can drive any car at or near the limit in short order.
I can take apart and put together damn near anything.
I took to shooting guns like a duck does to water. The number times I've been at a range and someone there goes "man this new Blast-O-Matic 5000 doesn't shoot for piss!", I try it and i'm carving out a 2" center at 15 yards.
Maybe it's my dad's fault; he taught me if you're going to do something do it the best you can, and then do better. 
And I just LOVE to learn to do new things.

Not trying to say i'm god's gift or anything, but I just seem to thrive on doing new things and doing them well.


----------



## Petr51488

sota said:


> Like I said, maybe i'm just more mechanically sympathetic.
> 
> I can drive any car at or near the limit in short order.
> I can take apart and put together damn near anything.
> I took to shooting guns like a duck does to water. The number times I've been at a range and someone there goes "man this new Blast-O-Matic 5000 doesn't shoot for piss!", I try it and i'm carving out a 2" center at 15 yards.
> Maybe it's my dad's fault; he taught me if you're going to do something do it the best you can, and then do better.
> And I just LOVE to learn to do new things.
> 
> Not trying to say i'm god's gift or anything, but I just seem to thrive on doing new things and doing them well.


Just from what I read…. Im amazed at what you do with the jeep.


----------



## Randall Ave

MGLC said:


> I know every generation in history has said this, but I think it's more valid than ever....we were all born in the wrong era and should've checked out long ago


I would like to have been a teenager in the 50s. Just to play with the cars. What are kids going to do in the future, hey dad can we rewind the armature in the Honda, I need more power.


----------



## truckie80

sota said:


> mine's 14, can't wait to drive, and is actively working on changing the clutch in what will eventually be his car to drive. not all of them are lost. he also wants to be a welder.


My oldest lied about her age to get a job at Panera, between that and the fact that she made her teachers lives a living hell if they told her to put a mask on, I could not be more proud. Theres exceptions to every rule, but I wonder what kind of ****ed up world they're going to be left with thanks to their age group


----------



## MGLC

truckie80 said:


> Theres exceptions to every rule, but I wonder what kind of ****** up world they're going to be left with thanks to their age group


Unfortunately I think about this almost daily as well.


----------



## ezpcconcepts

I have already come to the conclusion that I will not be able to retire and when I get to that age I will have to change carriers. Currently work IT full time and dabble on the side with things like snow plowing. At least I know where to come when I need work as it looks like you guys can use some unafraid to work men who still take pride in working.... doesn't say much for the younger gens... I can still remember my then 17 year old niece at Christmas a few years back saying she was never going to have to work as she is going to marry an NBA start and have all her meals and house choirs done for her... sorry to say now at 21 some of those thoughts have remained in tact..


----------



## S_Marino87

The world and country are completely ****ed. 

On a much less depressing topic, Happy St Joseph's Day


----------



## Petr51488

ezpcconcepts said:


> I have already come to the conclusion that I will not be able to retire and when I get to that age I will have to change carriers. Currently work IT full time and dabble on the side with things like snow plowing. At least I know where to come when I need work as it looks like you guys can use some unafraid to work men who still take pride in working.... doesn't say much for the younger gens... I can still remember my then 17 year old niece at Christmas a few years back saying she was never going to have to work as she is going to marry an NBA start and have all her meals and house choirs done for her... sorry to say now at 21 some of those thoughts have remained in tact..


invest early. It's never too late. Now is the perfect time as far as the stock market goes. I still have my eyes set on age 50 for retirement.


----------



## J.Ricci

S_Marino87 said:


> The world and country are completely ******.
> 
> On a much less depressing topic, Happy St Joseph's Day


Bakery line was half way around the block earlier


----------



## Unique Landscaping

sota said:


> mine's 14, can't wait to drive, and is actively working on changing the clutch in what will eventually be his car to drive. not all of them are lost. he also wants to be a welder.


A friend of mine who used to be a millwright retired at least 20 years ago and they asked him to teach at one of the colleges for a couple years, he was saying back then the BIG money in the future was going to be in the trades. 
When he was there not allot in the electrical, plumbing, welding, etc. classes but full in the business management, marketing, data, etc. 
And for people wanting to get into the social services class, they could have filled a couple more classrooms.
Nowadays if they can't do it on their phone their not interested.


----------



## djt1029

J.Ricci said:


> Bakery line was half way around the block earlier


Worth it


----------



## J.Ricci

djt1029 said:


> Worth it
> View attachment 239494


What do they ration the powder sugar up north


----------



## MGLC

My sister in law brought them over for tonight and only got the cannoli cream ones like some kind of a savage


----------



## djt1029

J.Ricci said:


> What do they ration the powder sugar up north


All I'm saying is there was a lot more on there when Trump was in office



MGLC said:


> My sister in law brought them over for tonight and only got the cannoli cream ones like some kind of a savage


That's disappointing


----------



## sota

Petr51488 said:


> invest early. It's never too late. Now is the perfect time as far as the stock market goes. I still have my eyes set on age 50 for retirement.


$ASTR Astra Space, Inc.
look at the fundamentals, the business model, and the overall niche they're attempting to occupy. I believe they'll either make a metric ton of money, or get bought by the likes of SpaceX at some point.
I personally think that a 10:1 gain is well within possibility, and even more so depending on how good they get at it.

Note 1: several of their employees are ex-SpaceX also.
Note 2: I own shares in the company.


----------



## Mike_C

MGLC said:


> My sister in law brought them over for tonight and only got the cannoli cream ones like some kind of a savage


Medigan


----------



## sota

Unique Landscaping said:


> A friend of mine who used to be a millwright retired at least 20 years ago and they asked him to teach at one of the colleges for a couple years, he was saying back then the BIG money in the future was going to be in the trades.
> When he was there not allot in the electrical, plumbing, welding, etc. classes but full in the business management, marketing, data, etc.
> And for people wanting to get into the social services class, they could have filled a couple more classrooms.
> Nowadays if they can't do it on their phone their not interested.


There's a phrase I heard recently: blue-collaring of a generation.
My kid's generation is the first that's actively looking to do jobs that are not better-than-their-parents white-collar jobs. I'm wholly supported of this, but I have to admit there's an internal voice that's casting a stigma/shame on it. It doesn't make sense, as while I'm technically white-collar (self-employed I.T.) I love working with my hands and often wonder if I shouldn't have gone a different route myself. Hell, his taekwondo teacher has a student (older gentleman) that teaches welding at the local plumber's union hall, and I want to know can I go and learn?


----------



## sota

Think maybe I've figured it out at least part of it:
I want my kid to be more successful than me. Maybe i'm brainwashed from having pounded in to my generation that the only way to be successful is to get a better (higher paying? more white-collar/office? doctor? I don't really know what.) job than I did. Has 70s/80s/90s educational indoctrination made me a job bigot?


----------



## S_Marino87

djt1029 said:


> Worth it
> View attachment 239494


Rispoli's ? They were stingy as hell this year


----------



## truckie80

Day 1 of cleanups. I know it's better starting early like this, but a little piece of me wishes it was like a few years ago when it snowed a few times in late March and we kept getting pushed back. I could go for another couple weeks of time off


----------



## AllAboutGreen

truckie80 said:


> Day 1 of cleanups. I know it's better starting early like this, but a little piece of me wishes it was like a few years ago when it snowed a few times in late March and we kept getting pushed back. I could go for another couple weeks of time off


same here and Wed/Thur look like wash outs....Hello headache season


----------



## Petr51488

truckie80 said:


> Day 1 of cleanups. I know it's better starting early like this, but a little piece of me wishes it was like a few years ago when it snowed a few times in late March and we kept getting pushed back. I could go for another couple weeks of time off


me too. But I'm not starting till first week of april. If I get all my cleanups and mulch done before the grass starts growing- I'll have nothing to do. But then again we've had a mild few weeks- I'm sure the grass will need to be cut before may 1


----------



## djt1029

Started cleanups today, wash out Wednesday looks like we can get at least half a day in but by Thursday I'll be more than happy with a wash out.


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> Day 1 of cleanups. I know it's better starting early like this, but a little piece of me wishes it was like a few years ago when it snowed a few times in late March and we kept getting pushed back. I could go for another couple weeks of time off


I hear ya there but I prefer to get cleanups knocked out early then I have all my guys to put a big dent in mulch before lawns need to be cut.


----------



## sota

presented without any context. be interested in what comments it creates.

starting at time code 6:00




 spinning tires multiple times

starting at time code 2:50




 cops called for tresspassing
starting at time code 2:50




 spinning tires
only the first 60 seconds are relevant




 spinning tires

2021/05/23




 



 driving over property

2022/03/18




 



 



 




2022/03/20


----------



## shawn_

Does anyone here do line striping ?
I have a high priority job that one of the lots I plow need done by an April 6th dead line. It’s a lot of work and could be good $…. The site is in hazlet if anyones interested let me know asap!


----------



## truckie80

V_Scapes said:


> I hear ya there but I prefer to get cleanups knocked out early then I have all my guys to put a big dent in mulch before lawns need to be cut.


You and your logic


----------



## MGLC

Good first day of cleanups yesterday, first trailer load of pansies arrived at the yard it's officially spring


----------



## Tony_D

Petr51488 said:


> me too. But I'm not starting till first week of april. If I get all my cleanups and mulch done before the grass starts growing- I'll have nothing to do. But then again we've had a mild few weeks- I'm sure the grass will need to be cut before may 1


I'm doing the same, starting next week but I did my house yesterday. I think I might mulch it later this week



MGLC said:


> Good first day of cleanups yesterday, first trailer load of pansies arrived at the yard it's officially spring


How many loads of flowers do you go thru?


----------



## V_Scapes

Going to my first devil's game tonight since November 2019.


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> Going to my first devil's game tonight since November 2019.


What section? This is my first one back also, I've had my seats getting wasted all year long


----------



## Mike_C

I was just looking into tickets for Sunday nights game, it would be nice to get back to a game before who knows what excuse bans us from Prudential again


----------



## sota

I don't know about you, but I can see another lock down as an opportunity.


----------



## BUFF

sota said:


> I don't know about you, but I can see another lock down as an opportunity.


Lock downs are coming after mid term elections amd it'll be played as being due to cooler weather and people are indoors.


----------



## S_Marino87

V_Scapes said:


> Going to my first devil's game tonight since November 2019.


Haven't set foot in Newark since I turned in my badge, once Hobby's reopens I'll be back


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> What section? This is my first one back also, I've had my seats getting wasted all year long


132. Awesome game


----------



## shawn_

Good game to be at , I lost on the Sportsbook I had the rangers . I don’t know why I even bet I hate both teams!


----------



## V_Scapes

shawn_ said:


> Good game to be at , I lost on the Sportsbook I had the rangers . I don't know why I even bet I hate both teams!


You must be a flyers fan.
I thought we were doomed but the devil's woke up big time in the second period.


----------



## truckie80

I was promised a day of rain today, not even winter anymore and the forecasts are still falling flat


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> I was promised a day of rain today, not even winter anymore and the forecasts are still falling flat


I tried to do a delayed start at 9 but it started dumping again here so I told my guys to stay home.


----------



## shawn_

V_Scapes said:


> You must be a flyers fan.
> I thought we were doomed but the devil's woke up big time in the second period.


I'm an isles fan, just a sport gambling junkie


----------



## MKWL2

V_Scapes said:


> I tried to do a delayed start at 9 but it started dumping again here so I told my guys to stay home.


Same here… on well… tomorrow looks clear at least… and yesterday was fine so I'll take it.


----------



## MGLC

Tony_D said:


> I'm doing the same, starting next week but I did my house yesterday. I think I might mulch it later this week
> 
> How many loads of flowers do you go thru?


Between the 4 color changes, probably around 20 trailer loads


----------



## truckie80

We're mulching one bigger house today, it was dry just long enough to get out here and get going a few hours ago then started misting again and hasn't stopped


----------



## MKWL2

truckie80 said:


> We're mulching one bigger house today, it was dry just long enough to get out here and get going a few hours ago then started misting again and hasn't stopped


Yup- same here, while I hate to lose a day, I also need the day to catch up on estimates and contracts.


----------



## Petr51488

Sunday night in the 20’s and Monday in the 30’s . One more snow event?


----------



## sota

Petr51488 said:


> Sunday night in the 20's and Monday in the 30's . One more snow event?


nah.
while i'm still in plow mode, I doubt it.


----------



## djt1029

I was team rain out also, but unfortunately we got most of the day in. I guess there's always tomorrow to get some office work squared away


----------



## Mike_C

Petr51488 said:


> Sunday night in the 20's and Monday in the 30's . One more snow event?


Thread the needle salt event would be nice


----------



## Tony_D

Got 2 new accounts today, starting work on Monday


----------



## treeguyry

Tony_D said:


> Got 2 new accounts today, starting work on Monday


Tough day for your first day back tomorrow


----------



## V_Scapes

Looks like a rough week coming up.


----------



## djt1029

The guys crushed it last week, tomorrow looks like slow going


----------



## Mike_C

Anyone going to the Devils game tonight? It'll be my first game since January 2020


----------



## Randall Ave

Spitting good lake effect here, just to make things cold and wet.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> Spitting good lake effect here, just to make things cold and wet.


Been doing that since around noon today and getting cold quick. Wind chill of 4 here tonight. Sucks.


----------



## sota

we lit the fire pit around noon to burn up some trash lumber.
had a pretty intense squall come through the same time. was kinda neat.


----------



## djt1029

Mike_C said:


> Anyone going to the Devils game tonight? It'll be my first game since January 2020


The rare shootout win, it's like seeing big foot. 2-0 in games I've been at this year, it's all downhill from here


----------



## sota

fone sez we could see some uglies like yesterday.


----------



## Randall Ave

Radio 101.5 stated this morning that this is the coldest spring day in Jersey in Ten Years. Praise that global warming. 





Pay me no mind, remember, I'm old.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Been doing that since around noon today and getting cold quick. Wind chill of 4 here tonight. Sucks.


Was up your way today in Ramsey fixing a lift gate on a Coca Cola trailer. 
Kept getting snow warnings on my phone.


----------



## S_Marino87

Beautiful day to be framing an addition. Can't feel my fingers


----------



## Randall Ave

S_Marino87 said:


> Beautiful day to be framing an addition. Can't feel my fingers


Your correct, this just plain sucks. Where's that NJ moderator, can't he just suspend this cold weather.


----------



## truckie80

Ripped out a bunch of old pachysandra beds today, even with gloves I felt like my hands were going to freeze to the ditchwitch


----------



## V_Scapes

My guys worked on mulch till 3 today. Hopefully the wind settles down tomorrow for cleanups.


----------



## treeguyry

31 yesterday felt way colder than the days we worked in the teens/low 20s in January. Miserable day


----------



## sota

saw a bunch of crews out yesterday, spreading mulch. felt bad for them.


----------



## AllAboutGreen

Wind still kick really good here, we did a planting mulch job this am, working on a couple small weeding/mulch/clean ups this afternoon. Hopefully back to full clean up mode tomorrow.


----------



## Mike_C

Today we had our first run in with the NYC department of health, the inspector to know why 9 of 14 of the guys working on a project in the upper west side have "religious exemptions" 

In his words, it "seems like an awfully high percentage"


----------



## Randall Ave

Mike_C said:


> Today we had our first run in with the NYC department of health, the inspector to know why 9 of 14 of the guys working on a project in the upper west side have "religious exemptions"
> 
> In his words, it "seems like an awfully high percentage"


Keep a small bible in your pocket.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Today we had our first run in with the NYC department of health, the inspector to know why 9 of 14 of the guys working on a project in the upper west side have "religious exemptions"
> 
> In his words, it "seems like an awfully high percentage"


Yet baseball and basketball players get a free pass.


----------



## truckie80

V_Scapes said:


> Yet baseball and basketball players get a free pass.


It's cool I hear the Knicks are going to start fighting fires


----------



## Petr51488

Does anyone know where I can buy fertilizer spikes for apple trees? I used to buy them on Amazon. 160 for $72. Now they’re $200 for 160. I would need about 160


----------



## truckie80

No frost on the trucks today, a step in the right direction


----------



## sota

clutches came today.
of course, I couldn't resist taking the one out of the box and test fitting it.
tossed the old fork and bearing in, installed the old/blowed up clutch, started measuring things.
installed the new clutch. everything measures great, except the new clutch is recessed into the bell housing about 3/8".
WTF. everything matches up. all the other dimensions are exactly the same. mini palpitations ensue.
then while staring at both, it hit me. the old one is so totally screwed, that the pressure plate is completely released, and the friction disc rattles around inside. there's literally no friction material left on one face of the disc. the fingers are sticking proud of the top plate because of that.
the new one, the fingers are almost flush with the top plate. haven't figured out how to measure it, but it's pretty pronounced once you see it. that's probably why the new and old clutches don't sit in the same place on the input shaft.
so in the end, I think i'm fine.
i'll warm up the parts cannon tonight and fire off for some mounts, seals and other bits.
think i'll re-use the fork and bearing from the neon (both have 33k miles on them and are in good shape. only replaced them because I was in there) then order new ones later to keep as spares.

the whole fiasco of trying to find a clutch for this thing has made me decide even more, to start stocking up on spare parts for these 17+ year old cars. especially when some parts are discounted for clearance.


----------



## Tony_D

Best day of cleanups so far, got 8 done today. Tomorrow we're starting the paver job


----------



## V_Scapes

Tony_D said:


> Best day of cleanups so far, got 8 done today. Tomorrow we're starting the paver job


How many square feet?


----------



## AG09

Tony_D said:


> Best day of cleanups so far, got 8 done today. Tomorrow we're starting the paver job


Good luck! Just remember a good base and compaction is key


----------



## demetrios007

And don't add too much base between lifts, I see guys dumping 6" and trying to whack it with a regular plate. I'm a big fan of geotextile base fabric between the native soil and the base material,, works amazingly well long term.....cheap insurance


----------



## Tony_D

V_Scapes said:


> How many square feet?


It's small, a 28ft x 4ft walkway from the street and another 4 x 15 walkway from their side door to the driveway. Ripped out the old front walkway today and dug out the other area. Got all the QP in and compacted, Monday we'll be back. I know most of you guys would have finished that size job in less than a day but I'll get there over time



demetrios007 said:


> And don't add too much base between lifts, I see guys dumping 6" and trying to whack it with a regular plate. I'm a big fan of geotextile base fabric between the native soil and the base material,, works amazingly well long term.....cheap insurance


If I didn't use fabric or did more than a few inches in a lift @J.Ricci would kill me lol


----------



## Mike_C

truckie80 said:


> It's cool I hear the Knicks are going to start fighting fires


Follow up, I heard from the NY DOH and they want me to "exercise more stringent criteria for religious exemptions" The woman didn't like my response of "Just pretend they play for the Yankees"


----------



## Petr51488

Do any of you guys have stand on blowers? Either the scag windstorm or the billy goat hurricane? I’m looking to possibly buy one for some large acreage leaf cleanups. Thoughts on either ?


----------



## prezek

Petr51488 said:


> Do any of you guys have stand on blowers? Either the scag windstorm or the billy goat hurricane? I'm looking to possibly buy one for some large acreage leaf cleanups. Thoughts on either ?


@BossPlow2010 @Mark Oomkes

Do I remember one or both of you guys talking about the windstorms?


----------



## truckie80

Petr51488 said:


> Do any of you guys have stand on blowers? Either the scag windstorm or the billy goat hurricane? I'm looking to possibly buy one for some large acreage leaf cleanups. Thoughts on either ?


I have an older hurricane, when the time comes to replace it I'm leaning towards the windstorm since you can adjust direction if air flow more accurately but if you're going from a push blower to a stand on you won't regret either purchase. In the fall we can finish the whole cleanup route every week now, before I had it, it took almost 9 full working days now it's between 5 and 5.5


----------



## V_Scapes

I'm going to seriously consider one in the fall if I'm still short handed.


----------



## Petr51488

truckie80 said:


> I have an older hurricane, when the time comes to replace it I'm leaning towards the windstorm since you can adjust direction if air flow more accurately but if you're going from a push blower to a stand on you won't regret either purchase. In the fall we can finish the whole cleanup route every week now, before I had it, it took almost 9 full working days now it's between 5 and 5.5


Yea I saw those features. Also said how you get maximum cfm in any direction with the windstorm. But with the hurricane you lose some if it's not coming out of one side ( forget whether it's left or right). The windstorm also has the efi engine. Not a fan of Briggs on either but that's my only choice. Also- this is kind of a stupid purchase for me. I would use it for maybe a week out of the year if that. On 2 properties that are done basically done for charity. I have 50x100' lots here and this machine would never work lol the properties I'll be using it on is 100 acres


----------



## djt1029

Petr51488 said:


> Yea I saw those features. Also said how you get maximum cfm in any direction with the windstorm. But with the hurricane you lose some if it's not coming out of one side ( forget whether it's left or right). The windstorm also has the efi engine. Not a fan of Briggs on either but that's my only choice. Also- this is kind of a stupid purchase for me. I would use it for maybe a week out of the year if that. On 2 properties that are done basically done for charity. I have 50x100' lots here and this machine would never work lol the properties I'll be using it on is 100 acres


I've got a pair of the Ferris version (same as the billy goat just a different color scheme) the air can be directed left, right or straight ahead but no degrees in between.

Obviously it's overkill on 50x100 lots but I have one day for one crew on accounts that size and they find ways to use it on a bunch of those houses as well


----------



## MGLC

V_Scapes said:


> I'm going to seriously consider one in the fall if I'm still short handed.


Once you get one there's no going back. Before the big blower came around I would have never believed the cleanup numbers my guys can put up every week in the fall


----------



## AG09

Petr51488 said:


> Do any of you guys have stand on blowers? Either the scag windstorm or the billy goat hurricane? I'm looking to possibly buy one for some large acreage leaf cleanups. Thoughts on either ?


I purchased one a couple years ago. Definitely a great decision. I looked at both and decided on the Ferris because it was slimmer and could fit easier into back yards with a 48" gate as the windstorm would not. I think either way you cant go wrong. Definitely a game changer.


----------



## Mike_C

The range on the windstorms is a huge bonus, but it's a bigger machine and isn't going to fit everywhere the ferris/hurricane/billy goat models will fit. Anyone who's considering buying either I would encourage to do so, we have HOA's and condo complexes that took 3 + full days per cleanup with backpacks and push blowers, that are done in a day now.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> The range on the windstorms is a huge bonus, but it's a bigger machine and isn't going to fit everywhere the ferris/hurricane/billy goat models will fit. Anyone who's considering buying either I would encourage to do so, we have HOA's and condo complexes that took 3 + full days per cleanup with backpacks and push blowers, that are done in a day now.


That's impressive. And how many guys per cleanup crew.


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> That's impressive. And how many guys per cleanup crew.


On HOA's anywhere from 8-15 depending on the size of the complex


----------



## truckie80

Mike_C said:


> On HOA's anywhere from 8-15 depending on the size of the complex


That will move leaves pretty dang fast, how many of those guys on hurricanes?


----------



## BossPlow2010

prezek said:


> @BossPlow2010 @Mark Oomkes
> 
> Do I remember one or both of you guys talking about the windstorms?


We rent a windstorm in the fall for several large properties, it's a nice machine, but it's the motors that move the chute go bad quickly


----------



## MGLC

Worth mentioning - hydro's tend to go pretty quickly in the Ferris blowers since you can't reduce airflow without lowering the throttle


----------



## Petr51488

BossPlow2010 said:


> We rent a windstorm in the fall for several large properties, it's a nice machine, but it's the motors that move the chute go bad quickly


who rents them?


----------



## Tony_D

Finished the pavers today, wasted a few on some cuts but it came out nice. it feels good to a paver job done, back to cleanups tomorrow


----------



## truckie80

Petr51488 said:


> who rents them?


As far as I know, no where in north jersey


----------



## Petr51488

truckie80 said:


> As far as I know, no where in north jersey


Exactly lol I found one in Warwick, Ny


----------



## djt1029

My guys hit a water main today that was only around 8" below grade (and mis-marked), fun times. I'll be happy with a rain out tomorrow to catch up on office work since I spent about 3 minutes at my desk before I got the dreaded "Jefe you should get out here" call


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> My guys hit a water main today that was only around 8" below grade (and mis-marked), fun times. I'll be happy with a rain out tomorrow to catch up on office work since I spent about 3 minutes at my desk before I got the dreaded "Jefe you should get out here" call


We did that last year, the line went from the meter box into the property then shot straight up hill and shallow, good way to ruin your day.


----------



## sota

you guys get blamed for that?


----------



## J.Ricci

We’ve hit them a few times, at this point we just turn the water off ourselves and wait for a plumber. Get a shut off key and you’ll cut your stress level in half if it happens again


----------



## MGLC

djt1029 said:


> "Jefe you should get out here"


Nothing good ever starts with that


----------



## MKWL2

djt1029 said:


> My guys hit a water main today that was only around 8" below grade (and mis-marked), fun times. I'll be happy with a rain out tomorrow to catch up on office work since I spent about 3 minutes at my desk before I got the dreaded "Jefe you should get out here" call


Yup- I've learned- no digging anywhere near gas, electric, well water or septic/sewer lines, with a machine, if either myself or my brother are not on site watching. Have been burned too many times already with mis marked lines- most guys don't know how to "feather" the machine and feel for lines, they feel resistance, "assume" it's a rock or root and just rip… and those get expensive fast…


----------



## V_Scapes

We salvaged half a day today. Fortunately next week is looking nice.


----------



## MKWL2

V_Scapes said:


> We salvaged half a day today. Fortunately next week is looking nice.


Kicking myself for not bringing the guys in this morning for a half day... on well, tomorrow is a new day. We did salvage yesterday afternoon though which was nice... the 100 days of hell is definitely upon us...


----------



## truckie80

We worked until around 1:30 yesterday and again today, nothing but mulch though. Some landscape work tomorrow and Saturday then back to cleanups next week. I only have around 20/25 left


----------



## Petr51488

MKWL2 said:


> Kicking myself for not bringing the guys in this morning for a half day... on well, tomorrow is a new day. We did salvage yesterday afternoon though which was nice... the 100 days of hell is definitely upon us...


How do you get off with only 100 days?


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> We worked until around 1:30 yesterday and again today, nothing but mulch though. Some landscape work tomorrow and Saturday then back to cleanups next week. I only have around 20/25 left


We're in pretty good shape too hoping to be done next week.


----------



## MKWL2

Petr51488 said:


> How do you get off with only 100 days?


The worst of it is between now and Memorial Day… after that it's still hell, just not Dante's inferno level.


----------



## V_Scapes

It's like a July thunderstorm right now.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> It's like a July thunderstorm right now.


I just locked up to go home, did stop for a beer to go tho, it is dam wet out there.


----------



## sota

those boomers that rolled through caused some havoc here.


----------



## Mike_C

That was the best thunderstorm we've had in a while


----------



## djt1029

Pretty nasty flooding around today, detours everywhere


----------



## Randall Ave

Raining again, ugh


----------



## sota

just had a mini monsoon come through.
in other news, my driveway plans are working great.
been using the plow to scrape the top layer(s) of gravel off, and letting the rain wash out the exposed layers of sediment. lather, rinse, repeat. I've gotten about 4" off the big hump at my entrance so far. another 2 or 3 and I'll be happy.


----------



## Tony_D

V_Scapes said:


> We're in pretty good shape too hoping to be done next week.


Next year I'm going to start earlier like you guys, I still have like 2 weeks of cleanups left between that, mulch and a couple little jobs I won't start cutting until May


----------



## MGLC

Tony_D said:


> Next year I'm going to start earlier like you guys, I still have like 2 weeks of cleanups left between that, mulch and a couple little jobs I won't start cutting until May


Never hurts to start a little early, if you get through cleanups quick you can just start cutting early if you don't have a lot of other work booked. If there isn't much growth, it's basically a touch up clean up so you don't get slammed when the grass does start to take off


----------



## djt1029

I've got about a week and a half of cleanups left. This week is always a little screwy though since a lot of my guys want to end early on good Friday / Saturday


----------



## V_Scapes

I learned my lesson years ago to start as early as possible. It's nice to take your time on the first visit of the season and also takes some pressure off of the spring rush. And going into April you know your going to lose some time to rain.


----------



## treeguyry

djt1029 said:


> I've got about a week and a half of cleanups left. This week is always a little screwy though since a lot of my guys want to end early on good Friday / Saturday


Same here, three of my guys want off Friday, including my crane operator so I'll be in the chair for the day


----------



## truckie80

I’ll be done with cleanups at some point on Friday, not at all bad especially considering we lost some days to rain


----------



## djt1029

Only bad thing about being almost done with cleanups is that means it's close to mowing season. Very real chance this is my last season doing anything maintenance related though which would be great


----------



## treeguyry

Kicked off the week with an antifreeze leak in the crane, finding a day to get that off the road this time of year sucks


----------



## V_Scapes

More rain tonight and tomorrow morning. When will it end?


----------



## AG09

I still got about another week or so of cleanups. To be honest I probably could start cutting this week that is how much the lawns are starting to take off especially the ones we fertilized early on. Definitely going to be cutting next week. I do not mind the extra week of cuts for billing purposes.


----------



## V_Scapes

I'd hold off with mowing until May if I could especially being short on help. But I did see the lawns pushing fast the last two days.


----------



## J.Ricci

djt1029 said:


> I've got about a week and a half of cleanups left. This week is always a little screwy though since a lot of my guys want to end early on good Friday / Saturday


Good Friday is a weird day every year, half my guys have church at all different weird times so it's like figuring out a rubik's cube when putting together the schedule


----------



## truckie80

V_Scapes said:


> I'd hold off with mowing until May if I could especially being short on help. But I did see the lawns pushing fast the last two days.


I'm thinking the 25th for the first cuts, saw a few lawns start to push up but everything else seems a little slow yet


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> I'm thinking the 25th for the first cuts, saw a few lawns start to push up but everything else seems a little slow yet


Are you in wyckoff at all? I was down there all day today and part of tomorrow it's an absolute zoo.


----------



## Tony_D

Set a new record yesterday with cleanups, my brothers back working with us (he had a broken wrist) a third guy makes a huge difference. I’ll probably finish cleanups middle of next week now


----------



## MGLC

V_Scapes said:


> Are you in wyckoff at all? I was down there all day today and part of tomorrow it's an absolute zoo.


I'm going to be in your area tomorrow, design consult in Ringwood.


----------



## V_Scapes

MGLC said:


> I'm going to be in your area tomorrow, design consult in Ringwood.


Nice. Welcome to upstate NJ.


----------



## truckie80

V_Scapes said:


> Are you in wyckoff at all? I was down there all day today and part of tomorrow it's an absolute zoo.


I did years ago here and there but now I just stay in 3-4 towns. I'm to the point where almost 70 of my 90 something accounts are in one town, you guys would be amazed how few miles I put on my trucks in a year


----------



## treeguyry

V_Scapes said:


> Nice. Welcome to upstate NJ.


I worked up your way a few times over the winter, nice quiet areas until we came along to **** **** up


----------



## V_Scapes

treeguyry said:


> I worked up your way a few times over the winter, nice quiet areas until we came along to **** **** up


Get some complainers?


----------



## treeguyry

V_Scapes said:


> Get some complainers?


Just a tree hugging hippy with 73 bumper stickers on her pt cruiser


----------



## V_Scapes

treeguyry said:


> Just a tree hugging hippy with 73 bumper stickers on her pt cruiser


Sounds about right.


----------



## Tony_D

truckie80 said:


> I did years ago here and there but now I just stay in 3-4 towns. I'm to the point where almost 70 of my 90 something accounts are in one town, you guys would be amazed how few miles I put on my trucks in a year


That's what I'm trying to do, stay almost only in Secaucus. 3 days of cutting almost 2.5 are in town


----------



## sota

hey. don't blame the pt cruiser.


----------



## J.Ricci

Pretending to be @MGLC today, 75 12-14ft green giants on the board


----------



## truckie80

My guys are finishing the last cleanup now, it’s been a long time since everywhere was done before Easter.


----------



## Mike_C

truckie80 said:


> My guys are finishing the last cleanup now, it's been a long time since everywhere was done before Easter.


One more week here


----------



## V_Scapes

We're done with cleanups as of today, taking off tomorrow. Big push on mulch the next two weeks.


----------



## truckie80

V_Scapes said:


> We're done with cleanups as of today, taking off tomorrow. Big push on mulch the next two weeks.


Mulching my house and my neighbors tomorrow, mostly because my wife's on my case since we're having "pre-easter" (whatever that is) here tomorrow night.


----------



## Tony_D

We're not working tomorrow either, I'll finish clean ups some time next week just going to dump my truck tomorrow morning


----------



## J.Ricci

Happy Easter boys


----------



## Randall Ave

Question, is it to late to apply the crabgrass treatment??


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> Question, is it to late to apply the crabgrass treatment??


Nope go for it.


----------



## truckie80

Happy Easter, enjoy your super spreader events



Randall Ave said:


> Question, is it to late to apply the crabgrass treatment??


No you still have time


----------



## treeguyry

Why is it that on easter and most holidays "dinner" is at like 2PM? Just my family? Nevermind


----------



## sota

Mine too


----------



## truckie80

Same here for Easter, the good thing about it is being back home before 8:30. I'm all for a good family holiday, but it's nice to be able to relax on a Sunday night


----------



## V_Scapes

Anyone see the potential for snow Monday night? 1-3 3-6


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Anyone see the potential for snow Monday night? 1-3 3-6


Yesterday morning one of the news channels talked about it, but they thought it was a long shot.


----------



## S_Marino87

Nothing happening here snow wise tonight from everything I’ve looked at, but NW NJ has a slight shot


----------



## treeguyry

V_Scapes said:


> Anyone see the potential for snow Monday night? 1-3 3-6


When I stopped to grab lunch today I heard a few people talking about it, I just thought they were nuts


----------



## shawn_

Dinner at 2pm is a total white people thing. Lol my wife’s family has dinner on holidays late, my family early every single holiday. It actually works out good when we split we can hit my parents house then theirs without missing anything . Spanish like to party late it seems :usflag:


----------



## Randall Ave

Got some light rain, getten windy here.










And it's spitten some snow flakes too


----------



## V_Scapes

We had sleet at the onset for a while.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> We had sleet at the onset for a while.


Yup, got sleet rain mix here now. It all should melt right off.


----------



## treeguyry

shawn_ said:


> Dinner at 2pm is a total white people thing. Lol my wife's family has dinner on holidays late, my family early every single holiday. It actually works out good when we split we can hit my parents house then theirs without missing anything . Spanish like to party late it seems :usflag:


That's because if they tell the family to be there at 2PM nobody shows up until 6PM anyway


----------



## J.Ricci

shawn_ said:


> Dinner at 2pm is a total white people thing. Lol my wife's family has dinner on holidays late, my family early every single holiday. It actually works out good when we split we can hit my parents house then theirs without missing anything . Spanish like to party late it seems :usflag:


Did they make you get tested again?


----------



## V_Scapes

Moderate sleet, rain and occasional snow flake currently.


----------



## shawn_

J.Ricci said:


> Did they make you get tested again?


Nah Covid is over now


----------



## truckie80

shawn_ said:


> Nah Covid is over now


For now, just wait until fall


----------



## shawn_

truckie80 said:


> For now, just wait until fall


Before fall- midterms are November , the news be back on their BS in no time .


----------



## Tony_D

Lost 3 accounts today to some guy who told them he'd do all 3 for $ 60 total. They're all related but they don't even live on the same street.


----------



## Randall Ave

Tony_D said:


> Lost 3 accounts today to some guy who told them he'd do all 3 for $ 60 total. They're all related but they don't even live on the same street.


He is going to cut three lawns for $60.00? He has no concept of the words overhead and profit.


----------



## AllAboutGreen

Randall Ave said:


> He is going to cut three lawns for $60.00? He has no concept of the words overhead and profit.


exactly, and most likely those customers will be back with in a month.....


----------



## djt1029

Tony_D said:


> Lost 3 accounts today to some guy who told them he'd do all 3 for $ 60 total. They're all related but they don't even live on the same street.


Don't sweat it, there's always people like that. You'll either get them back eventually or be better off without them.


----------



## V_Scapes

Nah if they come crawling back say your too busy, they're just price shoppers.


----------



## Petr51488

V_Scapes said:


> Nah if they come crawling back say your too busy, they're just price shoppers.


nope- take them back but raise their price. Tell them you raised everyone's due to inflation


----------



## shawn_

The old timers are not going to be too happy with the Plowsite update ……


----------



## AG09

shawn_ said:


> The old timers are not going to be too happy with the Plowsite update ……


Didnt they just update at the end of last year??


----------



## shawn_

AG09 said:


> Didnt they just update at the end of last year??


Maybe I just got the update now, but it’s totally different from the last version on my browser via iPhone .


----------



## AG09

shawn_ said:


> Maybe I just got the update now, but it’s totally different from the last version on my browser via iPhone .


No it is definitely different from last night when I was on


----------



## MGLC

shawn_ said:


> The old timers are not going to be too happy with the Plowsite update ……


Yeah I don't even like it, the real old guy are going to be struggling


----------



## shawn_

MGLC said:


> Yeah I don't even like it, the real old guy are going to be struggling


I agree it’s not that good, with modern apps and stuff it should be more simple. How about a plow site app on iPhones ?!? Simplicity is better


----------



## Mike_C

I'm not big on it either


----------



## shawn_

The more we use it the better it’ll get , it’s like when social media apps update everyone hates them at first until we navigate through the apps and see it’s not that bad .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MGLC said:


> Yeah I don't even like it, the real old guy are going to be struggling





shawn_ said:


> I agree it’s not that good, with modern apps and stuff it should be more simple. How about a plow site app on iPhones ?!? Simplicity is better





shawn_ said:


> The old timers are not going to be too happy with the Plowsite update ……


And @cwren2472 and whatever Mike's new moniker is think I'm the only one that thinks the programmers never use the software they program to realize how crappy it's designed...and less user friendly.


----------



## truckie80

Just have to learn the new layout. It looks kind of like MySpace did way back


----------



## Mark Oomkes

truckie80 said:


> Just have to learn the new layout. It looks kind of like MySpace did way back


Never had it. 

So you're saying Xenforo hired the laid off MySpace programmers?


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> And @cwren2472 and whatever Mike's new moniker is think I'm the only one that thinks the programmers never use the software they program to realize how crappy it's designed...and less user friendly.


I see multiple mentions of "old timers" having issues - here, try this upgrade:


----------



## Randall Ave

Someone here say, old guy? My ears were burning this morning during my Geritol infusion.


----------



## Tony_D

I know I'll get **** for it but I kind of like the new layout


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Tony_D said:


> I know I'll get **** for it but I kind of like the new layout


Party of 1...


----------



## MGLC

Tony_D said:


> I know I'll get **** for it but I kind of like the new layout


Because you're like 12 years old


----------



## Tony_D

MGLC said:


> Because you're like 12 years old


Don't bully me I'm going to need a safe space


----------



## shawn_

Anyone else sign up for Truth social ? #MAGA


----------



## J.Ricci

shawn_ said:


> Anyone else sign up for Truth social ? #MAGA


I don't need anything else to fast track me onto some kind of three letter agencies list


----------



## sota

J.Ricci said:


> I don't need anything else to fast track me onto some kind of three letter agencies list


ain't that the truth.


----------



## MGLC

Anyone use those Milwaukee battery sprayers? I've heard mixed reviews


----------



## shawn_

MGLC said:


> Anyone use those Milwaukee battery sprayers? I've heard mixed reviews


They are good but they break- they got a good warranty though


----------



## J.Ricci

Milwaukee stands by their products, I've never had any trouble getting them to warranty anything. 90% of my tools have a permanent coating of stone dust on them no amount of cleaning will take off and they still don't argue anything


----------



## sota

What are these, and how can I kill them without killing my lawn?


----------



## Hydromaster

Scottish thistle?

there is a spray that they use around here for obnoxious weeds.

Or run a spade straight down next to it. And pull
It out , try to get most of the root.


----------



## sota

Thanks. That one seems to be some coming okay to my vinegar salt and soap solution. Any idea about the purple one? It's far more invasive and spreading even more quickly.


----------



## the Suburbanite

sota said:


> Thanks. That one seems to be some coming okay to my vinegar salt and soap solution. Any idea about the purple one? It's far more invasive and spreading even more quickly.


There are long-handled "dandelion weeders" (v-shaped notch blade at end) that are great for popping the spiky thistles out quickly with minimal soil disturbance. Sever the tap root, pop it out.


----------



## truckie80

Started cuts today, this is always pretty much a lost week


----------



## Randall Ave

So what are we good for in this state, one half way sunny day a week. This is getting old fast.


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> Started cuts today, this is always pretty much a lost week


I'm waiting one more week, alot of my places aren't quite ready yet.

How's it been having more time for the business?


----------



## truckie80

V_Scapes said:


> I'm waiting one more week, alot of my places aren't quite ready yet.
> 
> How's it been having more time for the business?


I was going to do the same but late last week noticed some getting shaggy.

All in all pretty good, last week we banged out a bunch of install work, in years previous it was near impossible to do more than one install a week because of the logistics. Also been nice to grab a guy off maintenance for a few hours in the morning the last two days so I could get some mulch down while the guys cut


----------



## djt1029

After 2 + years and a "winter of sadness and death" of being 0% careful, I think I finally caught the rona. I'll never get a test, but my girlfriend tested positive (has to every week for work) and I've had mild cold symptoms for a couple days. Well since death is imminent, it's been nice knowing you guys, see you on the other side


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Anyone hear of "No Mow May". It's to allow honey bees better chances of thriving. I think the better solution would be to stop turning every open spot into a warehouse. NJ is quickly going from being the "Garden State" to the "Warehouse State".

*NO MOW MAY*


----------



## sota

I need to get my hive installed, and a colony established.
And I already do a no-mow policy for a lot of the time.
Spring I let it get tall to get strong.
In summer I let it get tall to keep the moisture in the lawn.


----------



## Tony_D

V_Scapes said:


> I'm waiting one more week, alot of my places aren't quite ready yet.


I'm doing the same, did mulch yesterday and Monday, got a nice front yard planting we're doing today & tomorrow. I underestimated how much time I'd spend in the truck getting all the material today


----------



## snowpushers

We do a lot of work in the Princeton area. The two schools we mow have asked us not to mow the back sections of the properties (about an acre each), and one townhouse association we maintain ask not to mow one of the common area, (about 1.5 acres). The brush hog is all set up to knock down these fields by June 1!!!! Crazy! Talking about Princeton ... I better go out and charge up the batteries for the new back pack blowers we recently purchased . May 15 is the date that gas back pack blowers are no longer allowed until the fall !!! Just crushing the working class!


----------



## V_Scapes

snowpushers said:


> We do a lot of work in the Princeton area. The two schools we mow have asked us not to mow the back sections of the properties (about an acre each), and one townhouse association we maintain ask not to mow one of the common area, (about 1.5 acres). The brush hog is all set up to knock down these fields by June 1!!!! Crazy! Talking about Princeton ... I better go out and charge up the batteries for the new back pack blowers we recently purchased . May 15 is the date that gas back pack blowers are no longer allowed until the fall !!! Just crushing the working class!


That's craziness.


----------



## Randall Ave

Fuel prices, station by me went back up to 5.49 a gallon, but. Just went past the truck station on RT46, top of KingTown Mt. Fuel is $6.39 a gallon.
The station at the old Netcong circle was $6.29 a gallon.


----------



## truckie80

Randall Ave said:


> Fuel prices, station by me went back up to 5.49 a gallon, but. Just went past the truck station on RT46, top of KingTown Mt. Fuel is $6.39 a gallon.
> The station at the old Netcong circle was $6.29 a gallon.


I think that's because of the guys who are the kleptocracies


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Fuel prices, station by me went back up to 5.49 a gallon, but. Just went past the truck station on RT46, top of KingTown Mt. Fuel is $6.39 a gallon.
> The station at the old Netcong circle was $6.29 a gallon.


Supposedly there's a diesel shortage. 








Diesel supplies dwindle, some buyers shut out


Diesel fuel is at a premium in parts of Europe and the U.K., threatening the availability of the crude.




www.foxbusiness.com


----------



## treeguyry

And people ***** when I add a fuel surcharge to all my jobs.


----------



## Tony_D

Drizzling to start off the first day of cuts. This will be fun


----------



## MGLC

Tony_D said:


> Drizzling to start off the first day of cuts. This will be fun


It almost always happens


----------



## V_Scapes

Saw the forecast for this week and got our commercials cut on Saturday to at least make the first week of mowing alittle easier.


----------



## truckie80

Weeks like this are why I love only having 3 days of cutting


----------



## sota

I, or rather the kid, has yet to cut our lawn.

Also been a bit too busy working on something...










2004 Chrysler Sebring GTC 2.7L v6 5speed stick shift 198k miles. 
We, and I do mean we as he's been doing most of the work under my tutellage, just finished putting a new clutch in it. Lots of work to still do, but it's running and driving again.

Actual image of me firing the parts cannon at this thing...


----------



## the Suburbanite

sota said:


> I, or rather the kid, has yet to cut our lawn.
> 
> Also been a bit too busy working on something...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2004 Chrysler Sebring GTC 2.7L v6 5speed stick shift 198k miles.
> We, and I do mean we as he's been doing most of the work under my tutellage, just finished putting a new clutch in it. Lots of work to still do, but it's running and driving again.
> 
> Actual image of me firing the parts cannon at this thing...


Awesome that the car sparked the interest, and that he is willing to wrench. Good job Dad.


----------



## sota

I made him a deal:
He puts in a TON of sweat equity, and when he turns 17 in 2.5 years he gets to drive it as his car. All cover the cost of parts, insurance, fees, etc. He has to cover gas. The only caveat is, when he wants something else, he has to give it back... I bought it for ME!


----------



## Tony_D

I know it’s probably just me but it seems a lot slower this year than last I was lucky last year getting jobs my buddy was too busy to take on, he’s still really busy but seems like he can keep up so I’m not getting anything that way either


----------



## AllAboutGreen

Looks like a solids 3 days of rain coming....


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Tony_D said:


> I know it’s probably just me but it seems a lot slower this year than last I was lucky last year getting jobs my buddy was too busy to take on, he’s still really busy but seems like he can keep up so I’m not getting anything that way either


Don't sweat it, if things start to slow down its a good thing if you're small (and young). Same thing happened to me when I started out in 2006.


----------



## Petr51488

Is it just me? Or are people really starting to tighten up their purses? I must have lost 25 accounts this year. I usually use some every spring but this year is as bad as when Covid hit. And it’s almost everyone either doing it themselves, their kids, or found some guy at a stupid low price.


----------



## Tony_D

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Don't sweat it, if things start to slow down its a good thing if you're small (and young). Same thing happened to me when I started out in 2006.


True. We finished cuts today so there's no pressure to get anything else done with the rain coming in, I know that everyone else on here has a lot more pressure on them to get stuff done on weeks like this. We might do a mulch job if it's light enough rain early tomorrow otherwise 3 day weekend


----------



## prezek

Tony_D said:


> True. We finished cuts today so there's no pressure to get anything else done with the rain coming in, I know that everyone else on here has a lot more pressure on them to get stuff done on weeks like this. We might do a mulch job if it's light enough rain early tomorrow otherwise 3 day weekend





Tony_D said:


> True. We finished cuts today so there's no pressure to get anything else done with the rain coming in, I know that everyone else on here has a lot more pressure on them to get stuff done on weeks like this. We might do a mulch job if it's light enough rain early tomorrow otherwise 3 day weekend


If you’re looking for mowing accounts, put out some Facebook advertising now. Many guys won’t get through their routes this week and will be behind this coming week. Anyone looking to make a switch will call.


----------



## shawn_

I can’t wait for it to snow again 🙇‍♂️


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> Is it just me? Or are people really starting to tighten up their purses? I must have lost 25 accounts this year. I usually use some every spring but this year is as bad as when Covid hit. And it’s almost everyone either doing it themselves, their kids, or found some guy at a stupid low price.


We only lost a couple this year but there's no love lost they were nuisance customers anyway. I've had a lot of calls for maintenance this spring and have turned pretty much all of them down. I'm booked through July/ early August at this point. It's not what it's been the last three years but people are still spending decent money.


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> We only lost a couple this year but there's no love lost they were nuisance customers anyway. I've had a lot of calls for maintenance this spring and have turned pretty much all of them down. I'm booked through July/ early August at this point. It's not what it's been the last three years but people are still spending decent money.


I'm booked out about the same here. I have an absolute ton of estimates out that I haven't heard back on though which is starting to annoy me. I don't even care if I don't get the jobs, it's just the wasted time that went into it. Now I've got a stack of like 6 more to write up but I don't feel like doing it


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> I'm booked out about the same here. I have an absolute ton of estimates out that I haven't heard back on though which is starting to annoy me. I don't even care if I don't get the jobs, it's just the wasted time that went into it. Now I've got a stack of like 6 more to write up but I don't feel like doing it


I hear ya. Wasted time on estimates has always been a thorn in my side and I'm starting to get picky about what I even go look at. With the cost of everything going up people are starting to tighten budgets up a bit.


----------



## MGLC

djt1029 said:


> I'm booked out about the same here. I have an absolute ton of estimates out that I haven't heard back on though which is starting to annoy me. I don't even care if I don't get the jobs, it's just the wasted time that went into it. Now I've got a stack of like 6 more to write up but I don't feel like doing it


Charge a consultation fee and it'll weed out some of that.


----------



## djt1029

MGLC said:


> Charge a consultation fee and it'll weed out some of that.


I've been thinking about it. I noticed when I started charging a design fee it cut out a lot of the BS, but now I'm wasting time on estimates that don't have any real design work to them.


----------



## truckie80

How much are you guys charging for design work? I've been doing them for free (I know I should be charging but I never have) in years past the majority of designs were for maintenance customers but now that I have more time to look at jobs and take on some more I feel the same way, like I'm wasting a lot of time on some of them


----------



## Tony_D

I did a few designs this year that I didn't hear anything back on but for me thats just like design practice that I could use anyway. Eventually it's gonna piss me off too I know.

Anyone working today?


----------



## V_Scapes

Tony_D said:


> I did a few designs this year that I didn't hear anything back on but for me thats just like design practice that I could use anyway. Eventually it's gonna piss me off too I know.
> 
> Anyone working today?


No my guys put in a 60 hour week from Friday to Friday and pushed through the rain yesterday.


----------



## sota

Design/consultation fee that's credited towards the job when they sign a contract, is the way you word it to make it palatable. The customers you want, will understand. The rest, doesn't matter as you won't be wasting your time.


----------



## MGLC

truckie80 said:


> How much are you guys charging for design work? I've been doing them for free (I know I should be charging but I never have) in years past the majority of designs were for maintenance customers but now that I have more time to look at jobs and take on some more I feel the same way, like I'm wasting a lot of time on some of them


$ 1,500 initial design fee then hourly for any extensive revisions. I also make it very clear that I won't do any design that a project under 25k, and that the vast majority are well over that. If they're an existing customer and are just looking to redo a small area, the minimum goes out the window 




Tony_D said:


> I did a few designs this year that I didn't hear anything back on but for me thats just like design practice that I could use anyway. Eventually it's gonna piss me off too I know.
> 
> Anyone working today?


Nope, I told the guys yesterday morning we'd push through the rain and then take the day off today. They were thrilled to say the least. 



sota said:


> Design/consultation fee that's credited towards the job when they sign a contract, is the way you word it to make it palatable. The customers you want, will understand. The rest, doesn't matter as you won't be wasting your time.


Exactly. It scares off the tire kickers


----------



## djt1029

Two day weekend here too, nice little break. Working the next few Saturdays with the aim of a 3 day weekend for memorial day


----------



## J.Ricci

djt1029 said:


> Two day weekend here too, nice little break. Working the next few Saturdays with the aim of a 3 day weekend for memorial day


After getting forced into that last year because of the rain, I decided on making that a yearly thing also.


----------



## Randall Ave

What is this, a weed? Yard is full of them this year.


----------



## AG09

Randall Ave said:


> What is this, a weed? Yard is full of them this year.
> View attachment 251020


Those are maple samplings. Once you mow over them once or twice, they will go away. Or you can spray them with a selective herbicide.


----------



## S_Marino87

Anyone been to a Yankee game this year? I'm going to my first one since 2019 this week, I know there's no masks or anything but don't know if there's any other stupid rules


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

S_Marino87 said:


> Anyone been to a Yankee game this year? I'm going to my first one since 2019 this week, I know there's no masks or anything but don't know if there's any other stupid rules


That starting a runner at second base in extra innings rule is pretty stupid.


----------



## Mike_C

S_Marino87 said:


> Anyone been to a Yankee game this year? I'm going to my first one since 2019 this week, I know there's no masks or anything but don't know if there's any other stupid rules


Why would you want to go to a game at a Little
League park?


----------



## truckie80

Is it just me or did the prices on annuals go through the roof even more then all other plant material?


----------



## Mike_C

truckie80 said:


> Is it just me or did the prices on annuals go through the roof even more then all other plant material?


My direct cost is up a little on 4-5" pots, but I'm paying 3x + the trucking


----------



## shawn_

Anyone selling any cool snow stuff ?


----------



## snowpushers

Have a brand new (2021) 8'0" super duty Boss plow for sale, w/ l.e.d. lights, shoes and controller - asking $5,000.00.
Its listed on plow site want ads with pictures.


----------



## J.Ricci

shawn_ said:


> Anyone selling any cool snow stuff ?


Apparently not


----------



## Randall Ave

In Newton the other day. Two bear cubs, mom wouldn't stay still enough to get into the picture.


----------



## S_Marino87

I thought we were supposed to have some doomsday thunderstorms what's up with this light rain and sun thing going on out there?


----------



## Randall Ave

S_Marino87 said:


> I thought we were supposed to have some doomsday thunderstorms what's up with this light rain and sun thing going on out there?


My phone says it's raining, but the sun is out here. Another great weather forecast.
Has anyone ever heard from Icy?


----------



## V_Scapes

S_Marino87 said:


> I thought we were supposed to have some doomsday thunderstorms what's up with this light rain and sun thing going on out there?


I was in Oakland around 4 with lightening thunder and heavy rain.


----------



## MGLC

We had a pretty heavy band of rain come in around 4 that only lasted maybe 10 mins, then some good thunderstorms around 5:30. Nothing like the Armageddon forecasts from earlier in the day


----------



## sota

we closed school early, because rain.


----------



## J.Ricci

sota said:


> we closed school early, because rain.


That’s the precedent that was set when they closed school for a year and change over the sniffles


----------



## Randall Ave

We had a windier day here today than yesterday.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> We had a windier day here today than yesterday.


Was it this windy...


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Was it this windy...
> View attachment 251429


I had a few RT80 trips, the van gets blown around a lot.


----------



## truckie80

Am I the only one who's already counting the days to next weekend?


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> Am I the only one who's already counting the days to next weekend?


Yes for many reasons.


----------



## J.Ricci

truckie80 said:


> Am I the only one who's already counting the days to next weekend?


Can't come soon enough, working a full day tomorrow in preparation of an actual holiday weekend


----------



## MGLC

The guys have been crushing work this week, a little 3 day weekend dangling ahead of them really lights the fire. The old carrot on a stick trick


----------



## truckie80

A few days in the mid 90s like this and I’ll be ready for snow again


----------



## Tony_D

What are you guys doing for fuel surcharges? I was thinking of adding one to my May maintenance bills since the prices are so crazy. My dads been putting surcharges on some of his jobs but I don't know how much is reasonable if anything for lawns/landscaping


----------



## Randall Ave

I was at 50 cents a mile for road service. Going to 75cents and $125.00 and hour.


----------



## BUFF

truckie80 said:


> A few days in the mid 90s like this and I’ll be ready for snow again


Had mid 80's Wednesday and 3" of snow yesterday.... yeah it's great even being short lived.


----------



## Randall Ave

Got 89, humidity is 49, dewpoint is 67. Outside mulching and planting flowers.


----------



## truckie80

Tony_D said:


> What are you guys doing for fuel surcharges? I was thinking of adding one to my May maintenance bills since the prices are so crazy. My dads been putting surcharges on some of his jobs but I don't know how much is reasonable if anything for lawns/landscaping


I'm just going to throw like $10-15 on each maintenance bill, enough to offset some of the cost but not enough to lead to people *****ing and moaning. That's my plan for May at least, we'll see what later in the summer brings


----------



## treeguyry

I haven't added a surcharge but I'm adding $100 to every estimate


----------



## sota

I used gasoline to soak and clean about a dozen chainsaw chains.
reallized it was about $5 worth of gas.
ok not really, but it felt like it.


----------



## Mike_C

4% fuel surcharge as it stands right now


----------



## AllAboutGreen

anyone having any labor issues yet? It feels like its starting early this year......


----------



## V_Scapes

AllAboutGreen said:


> anyone having any labor issues yet? It feels like its starting early this year......


Yessir. One of my guys left to work at a pizzaria so I'm on construction by myself and there's absolutely no one out there nor do I have time to look. Every business owner I talk to is having the same issue.


----------



## sota

sadly, my kid is only 14, so it's hard for him to go out and do slave labor. 
I'd love to get him on various crews, much like I did in my youth, where you spend a couple weeks at each, getting a taste of what hard work is really like.
the difference is though, he has activities for the summer already; teaching taekwondo 3+ days a week (and getting paid), 2 police academy camps, a "teen scene" camp, a vacation near the end of the summer, so he actually doesn't have that much "free" time as I did.


----------



## AllAboutGreen

V_Scapes said:


> Yessir. One of my guys left to work at a pizzaria so I'm on construction by myself and there's absolutely no one out there nor do I have time to look. Every business owner I talk to is having the same issue.


Everyone I talk to is in the same boat too. I've turned down so much work in the last week it makes me sick but there just aren't enough hours in the week.


----------



## Tony_D

Reading this reminds me how lucky I got finding a good full time guy pretty easily. I know when the time comes for more guys, it's not going to be as easy.


----------



## MGLC

I'm in decent shape labor wise, brought back the same crew from last year - 1 but it did take trying out 6 guys to find someone to stick in that slot


----------



## V_Scapes

AllAboutGreen said:


> Everyone I talk to is in the same boat too. I've turned down so much work in the last week it makes me sick but there just aren't enough hours in the week.


I've turned down enough maintenance work in the last year to put another crew on the road.


Tony_D said:


> Reading this reminds me how lucky I got finding a good full time guy pretty easily. I know when the time comes for more guys, it's not going to be as easy.


Do yourself a favor and don't blow up in a hurry because there's not much at all for help.


----------



## S_Marino87

Off to fuel up the trucks, then go to the lumber yard. After that it will be time to refinance my house, looks like bread and water for MDW


----------



## truckie80

Thanks to the FDNY and dept. of sanitation getting rid of a bunch of people, I've got some extra help this year. @V_Scapes I can ask around and see if anyones looking for work. There probably isn't any real landscape experience, but for the most part they're all young and in good shape.


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> Thanks to the FDNY and dept. of sanitation getting rid of a bunch of people, I've got some extra help this year. @V_Scapes I can ask around and see if anyones looking for work. There probably isn't any real landscape experience, but for the most part they're all young and in good shape.


Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tony_D

What are you guys charging for flowers?


----------



## S_Marino87

Anyone have experience with in ground Jacuzzi's? Customer wants to sink one into the ground level of a 3 tier deck. Nothing like that getting sprung on you when the job's 90% done already


----------



## truckie80

Tony_D said:


> What are you guys charging for flowers?


All my annuals are 4 or 5" pots, buying for like $4/pot charging 6.75, minimum of 6 flats (48 pots) = $ 325


----------



## treeguyry

S_Marino87 said:


> Anyone have experience with in ground Jacuzzi's? Customer wants to sink one into the ground level of a 3 tier deck. Nothing like that getting sprung on you when the job's 90% done already


Prob @J.Ricci


----------



## Tony_D

treeguyry said:


> Prob @J.Ricci


Maybe thats why he's got the fancy star on his icon here


----------



## MGLC

There’s drop in shells that are pretty easy to work with, just need a plumber to run some PVC but it’s a fairly easy installation. With a deck it’s probably easier than into stone/pavers since you can add a service hatch easily


----------



## S_Marino87

Tony_D said:


> Maybe thats why he's got the fancy star on his icon here


I was wondering what that was


----------



## J.Ricci

S_Marino87 said:


> Anyone have experience with in ground Jacuzzi's? Customer wants to sink one into the ground level of a 3 tier deck. Nothing like that getting sprung on you when the job's 90% done already


DM me




Tony_D said:


> Maybe thats why he's got the fancy star on his icon here


I’m a marked man, I still think it’s a watch list I ended up on


----------



## sota

J.Ricci said:


> DM me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a marked man, I still think it’s a watch list I ended up on


Oh I guarantee you're on several watch lists. You're in New Jersey after all.


----------



## V_Scapes

Second round of thunderstorms rolling through. The lawns should be cranking well into June after this.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Second round of thunderstorms rolling through. The lawns should be cranking well into June after this.


Boomers are cranking here.


----------



## MGLC

Seems like another round might be popping up, hear some rumbling in the distance.


----------



## sota

we're gonna drown.


----------



## Tony_D

V_Scapes said:


> Second round of thunderstorms rolling through. The lawns should be cranking well into June after this.


More rain later today, wish the grass would slow down already seems like it’s growing more than any other year.


----------



## truckie80

Grass usually slows down around the 3rd week of June


----------



## Randall Ave

Poored here like crazy for a bit, thank God I was outside doing power steering hoses.


----------



## treeguyry

Randall Ave said:


> Poored here like crazy for a bit, thank God I was outside doing power steering hoses.


I guess I won’t complain about a few estimates in the rain


----------



## S_Marino87

You landscape guys really do get screwed every year it rains multiple days after every holiday weekend


----------



## AllAboutGreen

It is a killer, we are barely keeping up with the maintenance and the list of bush trimming and mulch jobs just keeps getting longer and longer.....


----------



## djt1029

I’m in pretty decent shape with mulch and flowers, but we’ve trimmed 3 places total so far this year...so that’ll be fun


----------



## Randall Ave

With all the rain we've had, if the sun starts working, the grass is really going to take off.


----------



## V_Scapes

You guys are trimming already? Not even on my radar.


----------



## MGLC

V_Scapes said:


> You guys are trimming already? Not even on my radar.


Here and there, all my accounts get trimmed 2-3x year though


----------



## djt1029

We do everyone twice, three times if they have forsythia or any other glorified weeds


----------



## highlander316

Heavy into trimming here in PA. Burning bushes and barberry are out of control. Most of ours are 2x per year. I have one that gets 3-6, depending on the shrubs on the property.


----------



## Tony_D

I just do once a year, but I have a couple who want a little touch up later in the year. Do people complain about it being 2-3x?


----------



## highlander316

It depends on what the client wants pretty much and how well you can sell it.


----------



## MGLC

Tony_D said:


> I just do once a year, but I have a couple who want a little touch up later in the year. Do people complain about it being 2-3x?


All my clients know what they're getting, at least 2x a year the property gets a full pruning, and anything that gets out of control in between the guys will touch up when they see fit while there for the weekly maintenance.


----------



## truckie80

MGLC said:


> All my clients know what they're getting, at least 2x a year the property gets a full pruning, and anything that gets out of control in between the guys will touch up when they see fit while there for the weekly maintenance.


Just curious, with the level you're providing with flowers and everything for everyone, how many properties do you maintain and how many guys are maintaining them?


----------



## MGLC

truckie80 said:


> Just curious, with the level you're providing with flowers and everything for everyone, how many properties do you maintain and how many guys are maintaining them?


My maintenance division's made up of 15 guys broken up into 5 crews (4 maintenance crews, one plant health care crew) maintaining just over 200 accounts, 90% + of which are residential


----------



## truckie80

MGLC said:


> My maintenance division's made up of 15 guys broken up into 5 crews (4 maintenance crews, one plant health care crew) maintaining just over 200 accounts, 90% + of which are residential


Not to be like @Tony_D with the questions, but what's your maintenance package entail?


----------



## MGLC

truckie80 said:


> Not to be like @Tony_D with the questions, but what's your maintenance package entail?



Maintenance package:
Spring cleanup 
Weekly maintenance (including the beds every week)
Turf care program + aeration
Shrub / plant care program 
Fall cleanups 
Mid winter clean up (weather permitting)
Shrub pruning
Mulch
Seasonal flowers (2 changes minimum, most get 3)

Around 75% of my clients also have us do fall and winter displays.


----------



## J.Ricci

200 accounts at that level of service is a hell of a route, you could probably retire on just the sale of that eventually


----------



## Tony_D

MGLC said:


> Maintenance package:
> Spring cleanup
> Weekly maintenance (including the beds every week)
> Turf care program + aeration
> Shrub / plant care program
> Fall cleanups
> Mid winter clean up (weather permitting)
> Shrub pruning
> Mulch
> Seasonal flowers (2 changes minimum, most get 3)
> 
> Around 75% of my clients also have us do fall and winter displays.


Those houses must always be the best on the block! How many guys do you have on construction? I have to keep my title as the pain in the ass with all the questions haha


----------



## treeguyry

MGLC said:


> Maintenance package:
> Spring cleanup
> Weekly maintenance (including the beds every week)
> Turf care program + aeration
> Shrub / plant care program
> Fall cleanups
> Mid winter clean up (weather permitting)
> Shrub pruning
> Mulch
> Seasonal flowers (2 changes minimum, most get 3)
> 
> 
> Around 75% of my clients also have us do fall and winter displays.


Do you do their snow? I would think people who are paying for that level of landscape service would be a pretty good snow route even if it is mostly residential


----------



## S_Marino87

Jumping in on your guys turf, started a little block retaining wall today part of a deck project. I give you guys credit, back breaking work


----------



## MGLC

Tony_D said:


> Those houses must always be the best on the block! How many guys do you have on construction? I have to keep my title as the pain in the ass with all the questions haha


14 guys on installs/construction



treeguyry said:


> Do you do their snow? I would think people who are paying for that level of landscape service would be a pretty good snow route even if it is mostly residential


Over the years I've moved away from the bigger commercial properties for snow, now we handle the snow plowing for all my commercial maintenance clients, and a little over half my residential maintenance clients.


----------



## HeatMiser

This layout changed a lot on here holy Christmas, it’s confusing for an old guy like me. Hope everyone’s doing well. It’s been a hectic few months of wheeling and dealing, but as of yesterday afternoon the sale is official and I’m done. Two years under contract as a consultant and then I can retire fully. It all started out when a developer made me an offer on my shop/yard, and things fell into place after that


----------



## S_Marino87

HeatMiser said:


> This layout changed a lot on here holy Christmas, it’s confusing for an old guy like me. Hope everyone’s doing well. It’s been a hectic few months of wheeling and dealing, but as of yesterday afternoon the sale is official and I’m done. Two years under contract as a consultant and then I can retire fully. It all started out when a developer made me an offer on my shop/yard, and things fell into place after that


Congratulations! Well deserved. We all thought you just couldn’t navigate the site anymore since the upgrades lol


----------



## MGLC

HeatMiser said:


> This layout changed a lot on here holy Christmas, it’s confusing for an old guy like me. Hope everyone’s doing well. It’s been a hectic few months of wheeling and dealing, but as of yesterday afternoon the sale is official and I’m done. Two years under contract as a consultant and then I can retire fully. It all started out when a developer made me an offer on my shop/yard, and things fell into place after that


Congratulations on pseudo-retirement! I'm assuming you're out of snow removal now? If so, enjoy a winter where you don't have to put an asterisk next to every plan you make


----------



## V_Scapes

HeatMiser said:


> This layout changed a lot on here holy Christmas, it’s confusing for an old guy like me. Hope everyone’s doing well. It’s been a hectic few months of wheeling and dealing, but as of yesterday afternoon the sale is official and I’m done. Two years under contract as a consultant and then I can retire fully. It all started out when a developer made me an offer on my shop/yard, and things fell into place after that


Good for you man!


----------



## J.Ricci

HeatMiser said:


> This layout changed a lot on here holy Christmas, it’s confusing for an old guy like me. Hope everyone’s doing well. It’s been a hectic few months of wheeling and dealing, but as of yesterday afternoon the sale is official and I’m done. Two years under contract as a consultant and then I can retire fully. It all started out when a developer made me an offer on my shop/yard, and things fell into place after that


I'm glad we got your backyard done before you were unemployed, I'm not above breaking a geriatric's kneecaps


----------



## HeatMiser

Thanks fellas! 



MGLC said:


> Congratulations on pseudo-retirement! I'm assuming you're out of snow removal now? If so, enjoy a winter where you don't have to put an asterisk next to every plan you make


At the very least I’m done managing snow work, the company I sold to does have some road plowing contracts and I still have my CDL, so I might be out there once in a while but not every storm and I won’t be the one making the calls 



J.Ricci said:


> I'm glad we got your backyard done before you were unemployed, I'm not above breaking a geriatric's kneecaps


Perfect timing to spend most of the summer down south this year


----------



## shawn_

Hey guys ! I got Covid again


----------



## J.Ricci

shawn_ said:


> Hey guys ! I got Covid again


Did the in laws put you in a bubble again?


----------



## Hydromaster

shawn_ said:


> Hey guys ! I got Covid again


dont let MarkO hear that…


----------



## shawn_

J.Ricci said:


> Did the in laws put you in a bubble again?


Im into my own house now
Closed April 22nd thankfully I didn’t get kicked out by the wife haha


----------



## treeguyry

Hydromaster said:


> MarkO


Polo


----------



## Randall Ave

shawn_ said:


> Im into my own house now
> Closed April 22nd thankfully I didn’t get kicked out by the wife haha


She up your life insurance yet? Then you know that you're in trouble.


----------



## shawn_

Randall Ave said:


> She up your life insurance yet? Then you know that you're in trouble.


We’re still young she don’t know about that’ stuff yet….. or does she …. Lol


----------



## BUFF

shawn_ said:


> We’re still young she don’t know about that’ stuff yet….. or does she …. Lol


It's in their genetic make up....like so many other things, good and bad.


----------



## Tony_D

I think the grass is finally slowing down last week we finished the route in 3 days for the first time this season


----------



## truckie80

Finished the route pretty clean last week also and got the third round of fertilizer down and finished flowers. Now a big push on landscape projects for the next couple weeks


----------



## treeguyry

Is it winter yet


----------



## J.Ricci

treeguyry said:


> Is it winter yet


I already can't wait


----------



## treeguyry

J.Ricci said:


> I already can't wait


Sorta surprised you're with me in this, but happy to have you aboard


----------



## J.Ricci

treeguyry said:


> Sorta surprised you're with me in this, but happy to have you aboard


The last few years are catching up to me a bit, I'm tired


----------



## Randall Ave

J.Ricci said:


> The last few years are catching up to me a bit, I'm tired


Being in your mid 60's sucks, don't it.


----------



## J.Ricci

Randall Ave said:


> Being in your mid 60's sucks, don't it.


We'll talk in 22 years


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> The last few years are catching up to me a bit, I'm tired


Aint we all.


----------



## Tony_D

Do any of you guys have advice on pricing commercial maintenance? It's a property that's 90% parking lot, I don't really know how to estimate how long it will take to clean it. There's no lawn and only a few planting beds


----------



## BossPlow2010

Tony_D said:


> Do any of you guys have advice on pricing commercial maintenance? It's a property that's 90% parking lot, I don't really know how to estimate how long it will take to clean it. There's no lawn and only a few planting beds


Plowing or sweeping?
Do the planting beds look low maintenance, or are they getting watered twice a week, do they want a seasonal price or a per event price?


----------



## Tony_D

This would be for maintenance, but hopefully get me in for snow too. According to the guy I met with it's 100 uncovered parking spots plus drive lanes, and theres a small area underneath the one building that's only about 20 additional spots plus the beds. They want a weekly price on weedwhacking any areas around the perimeter where weeds might grow, blowing the lot clean and maintaining the beds, then monthly trimming the shrubs. I think I'm good on pricing the beds I just don't know how long the rest will take


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Tony_D said:


> This would be for maintenance, but hopefully get me in for snow too. According to the guy I met with it's 100 uncovered parking spots plus drive lanes, and theres a small area underneath the one building that's only about 20 additional spots plus the beds. They want a weekly price on weedwhacking any areas around the perimeter where weeds might grow, blowing the lot clean and maintaining the beds, then monthly trimming the shrubs. I think I'm good on pricing the beds I just don't know how long the rest will take


Try posting a Google earth pic of the property and some of the jersey guys can help out.


----------



## truckie80

Tony_D said:


> This would be for maintenance, but hopefully get me in for snow too. According to the guy I met with it's 100 uncovered parking spots plus drive lanes, and theres a small area underneath the one building that's only about 20 additional spots plus the beds. They want a weekly price on weedwhacking any areas around the perimeter where weeds might grow, blowing the lot clean and maintaining the beds, then monthly trimming the shrubs. I think I'm good on pricing the beds I just don't know how long the rest will take


How much time are you going to have to spend on weeds? That's the biggest variable. The beds are what they area, and it only takes so long to blow a lot clean with a guy on a push blower and another on a backpack but the cracks/curb lines can add up


----------



## MGLC

Tony_D said:


> This would be for maintenance, but hopefully get me in for snow too. According to the guy I met with it's 100 uncovered parking spots plus drive lanes, and theres a small area underneath the one building that's only about 20 additional spots plus the beds. They want a weekly price on weedwhacking any areas around the perimeter where weeds might grow, blowing the lot clean and maintaining the beds, then monthly trimming the shrubs. I think I'm good on pricing the beds I just don't know how long the rest will take


Just spray it, if you don't have the license sub contract spraying it a couple times a year. Even if you eat the cost of that you'll more than make up for it by not having to whip cracks in the pavement every week


----------



## Petr51488

Rona finally got me…..happy Father’s Day guys


----------



## treeguyry

Petr51488 said:


> Rona finally got me…..happy Father’s Day guys


You're not allowed here for 15 days, we have to flatten the curve


----------



## truckie80

Anyone finding 6ft skip laurel?


----------



## Mike_C

truckie80 said:


> Anyone finding 6ft skip laurel?


How many do you need? Block's in Manorville (NY)


----------



## djt1029

truckie80 said:


> Anyone finding 6ft skip laurel?


No luck at Victoria's or Stone House?


----------



## truckie80

djt1029 said:


> No luck at Victoria's or Stone House?


Nope, nothing at American either. 4-5's I can find but nothing bigger


----------



## V_Scapes

Did you try Riverside?


----------



## MGLC

How many do you need?


----------



## truckie80

V_Scapes said:


> Did you try Riverside?


They did have some 5-6's but not enough, and they were on the stingy side height-wise.



MGLC said:


> How many do you need?


Only around a dozen, it's just for around the back edge of the pool where green giants won't fit. I spoke with the customer today they're fine with 4-5's if need be, those I know I can get


----------



## MGLC

truckie80 said:


> They did have some 5-6's but not enough, and they were on the stingy side height-wise.
> 
> 
> Only around a dozen, it's just for around the back edge of the pool where green giants won't fit. I spoke with the customer today they're fine with 4-5's if need be, those I know I can get


I have a trailer load coming the first week of July from the west coast, I should have some extra on there (maybe not 12 but at least 8 or 10) but I don't know what your timeline is


----------



## truckie80

I appreciate it, we're just going to do the 4-5ft's, started today


----------



## Tony_D

Thanks for the advice as usual, heard from the manager and got that commercial account I asked about. Also had a customer come out while we were cutting the grass today with a deposit for the planting job I gave them an estimate on a week or two ago that was a nice surprise. I was just starting to get discouraged cause things have been a little slow


----------



## S_Marino87

truckie80 said:


> I appreciate it, we're just going to do the 4-5ft's, started today


That reminds me I a customer ask me the other day what the difference between 4ft and 5ft stair treads is...


----------



## V_Scapes

Secretly wishing this rain would pick up so we can go home alittle early.


----------



## AG09

Anyone ever experience a seepage pit filling up after a rainfall and not leeching out due to the ground being all clay?

I was thinking out drilling a 4" hole in the side of the tank and having that drain into a sump pump pit and then pumping that out to a field in the back of the house. I am just not sure if I am going about this the right way or if there is a better way.


----------



## MGLC

AG09 said:


> Anyone ever experience a seepage pit filling up after a rainfall and not leeching out due to the ground being all clay?
> 
> I was thinking out drilling a 4" hole in the side of the tank and having that drain into a sump pump pit and then pumping that out to a field in the back of the house. I am just not sure if I am going about this the right way or if there is a better way.


How big of a pit is it? If there's an area you can pump into like that, it's not a bad way to go and way cheaper than adding additional tanks/aggregate


----------



## AG09

MGLC said:


> How big of a pit is it? If there's an area you can pump into like that, it's not a bad way to go and way cheaper than adding additional tanks/aggregate


370 gallons, but the soil is all clay so it doesnt percolate and drain out. The yard is super small 40x40 with a pool and patio taking up most of it so adding a 2nd drywell is out of the question.


----------



## truckie80

Tony_D said:


> Thanks for the advice as usual, heard from the manager and got that commercial account I asked about. Also had a customer come out while we were cutting the grass today with a deposit for the planting job I gave them an estimate on a week or two ago that was a nice surprise. I was just starting to get discouraged cause things have been a little slow


At least in my experience planting and that type of work takes a little more time to really pick up when you first start out, maintenance comes along easier.


----------



## Tony_D

Rain tomorrow, always on a holiday week


----------



## truckie80

I’m making an attempt at squeezing in a mulch job today, we’ll see what happens


----------



## AllAboutGreen

We were able to get a decent morning of work in here in Union County, sending the guys home now....


----------



## djt1029

Lucked out here, almost a full day in


----------



## Tony_D

We finished 2/3rds of the Monday route before the heavy rain, then by the time I got home and showered it was already done raining


----------



## sota

I spent an hour working on the $3650 quoted plumbing job.


----------



## Mike_C

This year's flying by, it's almost time to start prepping for snow again


----------



## MGLC

Anyone need 5" annuals? Today the guys finished the last of the seasonal color jobs and I've got around 25-30 trays left over. 


On an unrelated subject, has anyone applied for their concealed carry yet?


----------



## prezek

Mike_C said:


> This year's flying by, it's almost time to start prepping for snow again


Bite your tongue…I like to wait until at least December 1st.


----------



## shawn_

Oh it’s snow szn already


----------



## S_Marino87

MGLC said:


> On an unrelated subject, has anyone applied for their concealed carry yet?


On the to do list


----------



## Tony_D

MGLC said:


> Anyone need 5" annuals? Today the guys finished the last of the seasonal color jobs and I've got around 25-30 trays left over.
> 
> On an unrelated subject, has anyone applied for their concealed carry yet?


Where are you located / how much for the flowers? All thats left at the nursery I go to are the regular little tiny flats not the bigger pots like that, and I want to do some in my (parents) backyard for the 4th of July


----------



## MGLC

Pickup from my shop in Livingston, $ 20/tray, sunpatiens & begonias left


----------



## djt1029

For $20 a tray I'd drive out that way if I had any flower jobs left


----------



## Tony_D

MGLC said:


> Pickup from my shop in Livingston, $ 20/tray, sunpatiens & begonias left


DM'ing you


----------



## Randall Ave

MGLC said:


> Pickup from my shop in Livingston, $ 20/tray, sunpatiens & begonias left


Trade for a gallon of Shell Rotella?


----------



## sota

Mike_C said:


> This year's flying by, it's almost time to start prepping for snow again


Saw a mid sized chebby pickup bombing down 78 yesterday with a plow on the front. at first I was like "braw... don't start that **** yet", but then I saw a second plow in the bed, so i'm gonna guess he bought somebody's used blades and could only fit one in the bed.


----------



## Randall Ave

I don't even think about anything snow related until September. I already have a Western Tornado V box to repair. I know I read something about, don't drop it off the forklift when you are putting it on top of a shipping container to store it.


----------



## sota

man, I'm gonna have a rant on solar installation companies for you guys, once some more of the dust settles from this disaster.


----------



## treeguyry

Hope I’m not the only one who can take the 3 day weekend


----------



## AllAboutGreen

My guys don't want the day off monday so letting them hit some of the commercials especially with Tues afternoon looking like a chance of rain, I dont want to fall too fall behind.


----------



## djt1029

3 day weekend here, counting down the seconds


----------



## Mike_C

We're having a little BBQ at the yard for the guys as the crews roll back in today, then I'm heading down the shore at 6AM tomorrow whether the wife and kids are in the car or not. There's a fine line between smooth sailing and misery


----------



## V_Scapes

I'm heading down the shore tomorrow morning through Wednesday morning, it's a much needed break.


----------



## truckie80

Happy 4th to one of the few groups of people who actually still appreciate America, hope everyone had a great weekend


----------



## Petr51488

Gas prices are all over the board. Up in mahwah regular was like 4.49. Go down towards Paramus and further south it’s 4.75.


----------



## Tony_D

We could really use some rain, I skipped 6 houses on the Monday route yesterday, and one already today plus a few more emailed asking to skip today 



V_Scapes said:


> I'm heading down the shore tomorrow morning through Wednesday morning, it's a much needed break.


In a few weeks I'm going down for back to back long weekends and I can't wait


----------



## AllAboutGreen

Headed down the shore for the week Sat am...I cannot wait


----------



## MGLC

I’m heading down Friday afternoon, first summer since buying down the shore and I’ve spent a total of 5 nights there since winter ended.


----------



## V_Scapes

A few of my places burnt up quick over the weekend.


----------



## J.Ricci

MGLC said:


> I’m heading down Friday afternoon, first summer since buying down the shore and I’ve spent a total of 5 nights there since winter ended.


Local summer starts September 6, best time of year


----------



## HeatMiser

I’m also going down this weekend, but I’ll be staying the rest of July


----------



## truckie80

I'm not a big beach guy but I'm jealous. I might look into renting for a long weekend in the early fall if something decent is available. 



V_Scapes said:


> A few of my places burnt up quick over the weekend.


Same here, I've only been sending 2 guys out on lawns everyday this week and they're still going to finish the route by the end of tomorrow.


----------



## djt1029

This is the most dry I've seen a lot of my lawns, I've got the guys dropping notifications in the mailboxes when they cut to increase watering but I think we'll be skipping some places next week


----------



## Tony_D

We skipped 14 places this week, it sucks the only good thing was we trimmed two houses while we were there to cut, tomorrow trimming all day. I have a planting job I want to do next week but I don't know if I should wait until we get some rain



djt1029 said:


> This is the most dry I've seen a lot of my lawns, I've got the guys dropping notifications in the mailboxes when they cut to increase watering but I think we'll be skipping some places next week


Does that help? I think my customers who would water more already are since their lawns still look the best. I don't want to keep missing a lot of cuts I don't have that much other work besides trimming this time of year


----------



## V_Scapes

Does anyone still provide service even if the lawn is fried? Such as weeding/trimming/blowing off to still get paid for a weekly visit?


----------



## truckie80

V_Scapes said:


> Does anyone still provide service even if the lawn is fried? Such as weeding/trimming/blowing off to still get paid for a weekly visit?


I think I'm just going to switch to a 10 day rotation for now and catch up on some extras


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> I think I'm just going to switch to a 10 day rotation for now and catch up on some extras


So delay the next week of cuts 3 days?


----------



## truckie80

V_Scapes said:


> So delay the next week of cuts 3 days?


Give or take, so it would be 2 cuts in the span of 3 weeks, buys a lot of extra time to get other work done


----------



## snowpushers

Skipped 35 properties as of yesterday, probably another 10 today. Most are contract... we would weed or prune to get by for now...


----------



## MGLC

I control all my customers irrigation systems from the office, the lawns may have some browning in some patches, but they're all still green and growing. Water restrictions will be the only issue


----------



## Tony_D

I have a planting job I'd really like to do this week but I don't know if I should being this dry and hot



MGLC said:


> I control all my customers irrigation systems from the office, the lawns may have some browning in some patches, but they're all still green and growing. Water restrictions will be the only issue


Do all your customers have sprinklers?


----------



## djt1029

Tony_D said:


> I have a planting job I'd really like to do this week but I don't know if I should being this dry and hot


Add a drip line if they don’t have sprinklers, if they do have them add a zone


----------



## Mike_C

This week doesn’t look particularly promising for any good rain either. It also looks like miserable weather to be in NYC the next few days looking at projects, should’ve stayed down the shore


----------



## Kevin_NJ

If anyone is looking to buy a residential riding mower needing some work, PM me.


----------



## treeguyry

Glad you landscape guys seem to be pretty busy still, I think the tree biz is finally slowing down after 3 years of chaos. We're parked most days around 4PM now, and I'm not mad about it.


----------



## S_Marino87

treeguyry said:


> Glad you landscape guys seem to be pretty busy still, I think the tree biz is finally slowing down after 3 years of chaos. We're parked most days around 4PM now, and I'm not mad about it.


One good wind storm and that will be the end of that


----------



## Tony_D

Skipped like 6 today, this sucks I had all my lawns looking better then ever before now they're almost all at least part brown



djt1029 said:


> Add a drip line if they don’t have sprinklers, if they do have them add a zone


I spoke with him today and he said he's good with putting in a drip line when we plant it so I'm going to do that. Going to rip everything out later this week and plant it next week.


----------



## truckie80

Mike_C said:


> This week doesn’t look particularly promising for any good rain either. It also looks like miserable weather to be in NYC the next few days looking at projects, should’ve stayed down the shore


There really is never a good time to be in that cesspool now


----------



## shawn_

you guys know what I’ve learned from the landscaping side , is no matter what y’all have complaints! First it gets to cold, then it stays warm to long , then it rains , now it’s not enough rain to water the grass!!!! Will u guys ever be happy hahah


----------



## V_Scapes

shawn_ said:


> you guys know what I’ve learned from the landscaping side , is no matter what y’all have complaints! First it gets to cold, then it stays warm to long , then it rains , now it’s not enough rain to water the grass!!!! Will u guys ever be happy hahah


I remember you *****ing about plowing a big storm last winter after begging for a monster for the last three.


----------



## J.Ricci

Probably has something to do with landscaping / being self employed not being a union gig where someone holds the shovel for you between coffee breaks


----------



## shawn_

J.Ricci said:


> Probably has something to do with landscaping / being self employed not being a union gig where someone holds the shovel for you between coffee breaks



I don’t dig at my union gig, but you’ll never hear me actually complain about snow wether it’s 1 hour long or 100 hours long. maybe messing around . Or saying glad that’s over 🤷‍♂️

guess my sarcastic comment hit a nerve🤯


----------



## truckie80

Not to change the subject, because I love a good union bashing as much as the next guy especially after the UFA sold us down the river, but did anyone see that beta **** cop in Uvalde stop to get hand sanitizer while running away? What the hell happened to the "men" in this country


----------



## S_Marino87

Force out everyone who doesn’t just blindly fall in line and you end up with a bunch of pussies who just do what they’re told

“Just following orders”


----------



## shawn_

truckie80 said:


> Not to change the subject, because I love a good union bashing as much as the next guy especially after the UFA sold us down the river, but did anyone see that beta **** cop in Uvalde stop to get hand sanitizer while running away? What the hell happened to the "men" in this country


Thankfully my union stood up and fought and they canceled the policies company wide


----------



## MGLC

treeguyry said:


> Glad you landscape guys seem to be pretty busy still, I think the tree biz is finally slowing down after 3 years of chaos. We're parked most days around 4PM now, and I'm not mad about it.


My buddy who does all my tree work is in the same boat, only working 3-4 days a week right now.


----------



## sota

treeguyry said:


> Glad you landscape guys seem to be pretty busy still, I think the tree biz is finally slowing down after 3 years of chaos. We're parked most days around 4PM now, and I'm not mad about it.


With the MASSIVE number of standing dead trees I see all over the place, don't get too complacent. They're all going to fall at some point, and make a YUGE mess when they do.


----------



## Tony_D

MGLC said:


> My buddy who does all my tree work is in the same boat, only working 3-4 days a week right now.


I drive by a few tree guys yards every day and they're parked a lot also


----------



## djt1029

Little rain would really be nice


----------



## sota

hey um, if they're parked a lot, are they lowering prices? just askin'.


----------



## treeguyry

Better to be parked and sitting home in the AC not making money than be up in a tree losing money


----------



## J.Ricci

djt1029 said:


> Little rain would really be nice


We got a few days with some light rain down here, but my project up north hasn't seen a drop in weeks....and we're coming up on time to plant it in about a week.


----------



## V_Scapes

It's getting bad and no real rain in sight. My guys will be skipping many lawns next week.


----------



## Randall Ave

So does a summer drought mean a heavy snow winter?


----------



## sota

Randall Ave said:


> So does a summer drought mean a heavy snow winter?


If so, kinda need to know ASAP, so I can tell the "boss" I want a raise.


----------



## MGLC

Interesting weather today, when my phone says it's raining, it isn't, and when it says it's not, it is.


----------



## V_Scapes

Should've stayed in bed today. Worked from 9-2 then forget it.


----------



## Tony_D

Finished a planting job today as the heavy rain started, saved us from watering it in, then it took 3x as long as it should have to get back to my garage when we were done


----------



## Kevin_NJ

No rain down here yet. Waiting for it.


----------



## djt1029

We got close to a full day in across the board but I paid for a hell of a lot of windshield time to end the day


----------



## treeguyry

Shame to see such a good round of storms come and go without any serious wind


----------



## AllAboutGreen

Anyone on here do tree care in Bergen County or can recommend a good company? I have a friend who had two large tree branches come down ( and may be possibly looking to have 1-2 trees completely removed) he is located in Wyckoff


----------



## treeguyry

If he decides he wants a few more trees taken down, I'd take the ride. Tell him to call Downes.


----------



## Mike_C

It's almost time for snow contracts to go out again


----------



## truckie80

Mike_C said:


> It's almost time for snow contracts to go out again


The season is really flying by


----------



## S_Marino87

Sign me up for another winter of salt storms and I’ll be perfectly happy


----------



## treeguyry

S_Marino87 said:


> Sign me up for another winter of salt storms and I’ll be perfectly happy


I'm happy to report that it would be impossible for me to care any less than I do about snow, but I would hedge bets on a big storm around January 7 since I'll be flying


----------



## Tony_D

With this heat I'm ready for snow, this sucks


----------



## sota

today was brutal.
i'm not normally one to be affected by the heat but...
5 minutes working, 10 minutes sitting the shade with a big fan blowing hard on me, guzzling cold water.
lather, rinse, repeat, for about 2 hours.
i'm guessing the air quality reports were accurate for today, as they said it SUCKED.


----------



## V_Scapes

We wrapped up at 1 today which I never ever do.


----------



## truckie80

I usually spend from the morning to around noon in the field and do some running around/office work in the afternoons but today I was in the pool by 12:30


----------



## HeatMiser

It was so hot yesterday, I didn't even go to the beach

I'll see myself out


----------



## Randall Ave

It's just hot. No other way to say it. Gonna try to go float in the pool later this afternoon.


----------



## truckie80

HeatMiser said:


> It was so hot yesterday, I didn't even go to the beach
> 
> I'll see myself out


Between you in the heat of the summer and @treeguyry in the snow, we're going to need a safe space


----------



## Mike_C

HeatMiser said:


> It was so hot yesterday, I didn't even go to the beach
> 
> I'll see myself out


I have you beat, I haven't actually been on the beach in over a year


----------



## Tony_D

Mike_C said:


> I have you beat, I haven't actually been on the beach in over a year


Dont you have a house down there how do you not go to the beach


----------



## Mike_C

Tony_D said:


> Dont you have a house down there how do you not go to the beach


I've got a boat and a few jetskis. There's plenty to do without going to the beach and the beach in Point Pleasant's not what it used to be, different clientele than when I originally bought down here


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Mike_C said:


> I have you beat, I haven't actually been on the beach in over a year


A year? Decades for me.


----------



## Randall Ave

We used to go to Wildwood Crest, a little more family friendly down there. Have not been there in years since the kid got older, but even then, the hotels were really getting run down.


----------



## Randall Ave

Well it's about 7:00 , anybody want to go to Queens and fix a lift gate?


----------



## J.Ricci

Mike_C said:


> I've got a boat and a few jetskis. There's plenty to do without going to the beach and the beach in Point Pleasant's not what it used to be, different clientele than when I originally bought down here


Sleezeside 2.0


----------



## djt1029

J.Ricci said:


> Sleezeside 2.0


It gets dark there early that's for sure


----------



## Mike_C

djt1029 said:


> It gets dark there early that's for sure


Exactly


----------



## Tony_D

I'll be down the shore this weekend & can't wait I might be the only one on here who doesn't want the rain this afternoon cause the faster I can get my route down this week the faster I can go


----------



## truckie80

Anyone have an idea why my dump trailer won't lift a heavy load anymore. The hoist motor runs, fluid level is good, I purged the fluid to make sure it wasn't air or junk in the lines, still no difference, battery is fine, connections are good. I spent most of Friday afternoon messing around with it, then today I picked up 3 yards of topsoil and my guys have to shovel half the load out


----------



## BUFF

truckie80 said:


> Anyone have an idea why my dump trailer won't lift a heavy load anymore. The hoist motor runs, fluid level is good, I purged the fluid to make sure it wasn't air or junk in the lines, still no difference, battery is fine, connections are good. I spent most of Friday afternoon messing around with it, then today I picked up 3 yards of topsoil and my guys have to shovel half the load out


Blow by in the inner seal?


----------



## truckie80

BUFF said:


> Blow by in the inner seal?


There was no visible fluid around the seal when I checked on Friday. Maybe after today's attempt there will be I'll check it again in the morning


----------



## BUFF

truckie80 said:


> There was no visible fluid around the seal when I checked on Friday. Maybe after today's attempt there will be I'll check it again in the morning


I was referring to the inner piston seal/orings which is not visible.
You should be able to put a pressure gauge on the cylinder to see if you have blow by, kind of like checking compression in a motor.


----------



## Randall Ave

Is this power up and power down, or gravity down? Do you have a 5000 gauge you can check pressure with?


----------



## S_Marino87

BUFF said:


> I was referring to the inner piston seal/orings which is not visible.
> You should be able to put a pressure gauge on the cylinder to see if you have blow by, kind of like checking compression in a motor.


That was the issue with mine a while back, good as new since


----------



## truckie80

I checked the pressure yesterday and that seems to be the issue. Thanks for the help, much appreciated.


----------



## Tony_D

I could get use to this weather, no sun and in the 70s


----------



## shawn_

Is it snow season yet


----------



## Mike_C

For what it's worth (nothing) the almanac says it will be a good snow year


----------



## shawn_

Mike_C said:


> For what it's worth (nothing) the almanac says it will be a good snow year


Good we need one


----------



## Randall Ave

So who got all the rain yesterday? I thought I heard on the news somewhere got 7 inches of rain?


----------



## treeguyry

shawn_ said:


> Good we need one


But before that a good tropical storm would be great.


----------



## shawn_

treeguyry said:


> But before that a good tropical storm would be great.


Yes please . I’m down with that too bring some insane surf to NJ & all my tree guys make $$ .


----------



## Randall Ave

treeguyry said:


> But before that a good tropical storm would be great.


I think the news said that something was brewing out in the Atlantic. Might come our way. There are so many dead Ash trees I would think you would be busy with that.


----------



## Mike_C

Has anyone ever heard from Icey?


----------



## shawn_

Mike_C said:


> Has anyone ever heard from Icey?


He followed me on Instagram the other day. I was literally thinking this a few days before he did so. Hope hes doing well


----------



## treeguyry

Randall Ave said:


> I think the news said that something was brewing out in the Atlantic. Might come our way. There are so many dead Ash trees I would think you would be busy with that.


This summer's been nothing like the last two, but I'm still ahead of 2019 numbers so you won't catch me complaining. It's actually a good thing, I don't know how much longer we could've kept that pace up, late spring 2020 - early this spring probably took 5-10 years off my life. That said bring on a tropical storm and 7 day work weeks


----------



## AG09

Who here believes in the hot/dry summer means we get slammed in the winter?


----------



## shawn_

AG09 said:


> Who here believes in the hot/dry summer means we get slammed in the winter?


I believe we’re always
Going to get slammed every winter - it’s like playing roulette black or red. If you pick black every single time you’ll eventually be right.


----------



## iceyman

Hey fellas.. been a rough road dealing with addiction and mental health issues.. was actually in a rehab for the blizzard but i left for the weekend to plow then went back. Came out of my last rehab couple weeks ago and now living in a php/sober house.. finally stopped putting everything before my sobriety and taking this on 100%.. went to a real psyche doc in nyc and he has my meds on the right track.. i feel better than i have in 20 years.. i miss you guys and i cant wait for winter


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> Hey fellas.. been a rough road dealing with addiction and mental health issues.. was actually in a rehab for the blizzard but i left for the weekend to plow then went back. Came out of my last rehab couple weeks ago and now living in a php/sober house.. finally stopped putting everything before my sobriety and taking this on 100%.. went to a real psyche doc in nyc and he has my meds on the right track.. i feel better than i have in 20 years.. i miss you guys and i cant wait for winter


Welcome back, glad you are on the right path buddy . Keep grinding


----------



## S_Marino87

iceyman said:


> Hey fellas.. been a rough road dealing with addiction and mental health issues.. was actually in a rehab for the blizzard but i left for the weekend to plow then went back. Came out of my last rehab couple weeks ago and now living in a php/sober house.. finally stopped putting everything before my sobriety and taking this on 100%.. went to a real psyche doc in nyc and he has my meds on the right track.. i feel better than i have in 20 years.. i miss you guys and i cant wait for winter


Glad to see you back and even better to hear that


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> Hey fellas.. been a rough road dealing with addiction and mental health issues.. was actually in a rehab for the blizzard but i left for the weekend to plow then went back. Came out of my last rehab couple weeks ago and now living in a php/sober house.. finally stopped putting everything before my sobriety and taking this on 100%.. went to a real psyche doc in nyc and he has my meds on the right track.. i feel better than i have in 20 years.. i miss you guys and i cant wait for winter


Welcome back, very happy to hear that things are on a good trajectory. We're all pulling for you


----------



## V_Scapes

treeguyry said:


> This summer's been nothing like the last two, but I'm still ahead of 2019 numbers so you won't catch me complaining. It's actually a good thing, I don't know how much longer we could've kept that pace up, late spring 2020 - early this spring probably took 5-10 years off my life. That said bring on a tropical storm and 7 day work weeks


Its nice to hear about reputable contractors doing so well across all trades for once. We're jamming also, I usually get a august slow down but not this year. Haven't even scratched the surface with trimming yet. I'm tired too.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Hey fellas.. been a rough road dealing with addiction and mental health issues.. was actually in a rehab for the blizzard but i left for the weekend to plow then went back. Came out of my last rehab couple weeks ago and now living in a php/sober house.. finally stopped putting everything before my sobriety and taking this on 100%.. went to a real psyche doc in nyc and he has my meds on the right track.. i feel better than i have in 20 years.. i miss you guys and i cant wait for winter


Welcome back glad to hear from you.


----------



## truckie80

iceyman said:


> Hey fellas.. been a rough road dealing with addiction and mental health issues.. was actually in a rehab for the blizzard but i left for the weekend to plow then went back. Came out of my last rehab couple weeks ago and now living in a php/sober house.. finally stopped putting everything before my sobriety and taking this on 100%.. went to a real psyche doc in nyc and he has my meds on the right track.. i feel better than i have in 20 years.. i miss you guys and i cant wait for winter


Really glad to hear that, welcome back. 




V_Scapes said:


> Its nice to hear about reputable contractors doing so well across all trades for once. We're jamming also, I usually get a august slow down but not this year. Haven't even scratched the surface with trimming yet. I'm tired too.


Great year going here too, chalking it up to being able to dedicate more time to the business. It sure is nice not passing on jobs


----------



## AllAboutGreen

iceyman said:


> Hey fellas.. been a rough road dealing with addiction and mental health issues.. was actually in a rehab for the blizzard but i left for the weekend to plow then went back. Came out of my last rehab couple weeks ago and now living in a php/sober house.. finally stopped putting everything before my sobriety and taking this on 100%.. went to a real psyche doc in nyc and he has my meds on the right track.. i feel better than i have in 20 years.. i miss you guys and i cant wait for winter




Glad to hear you on the right path, pulling for you!


----------



## AllAboutGreen

it has also helped that it has not rained in a month so not losing 1-2 days a week with weather has been nice.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Hey fellas.. been a rough road dealing with addiction and mental health issues.. was actually in a rehab for the blizzard but i left for the weekend to plow then went back. Came out of my last rehab couple weeks ago and now living in a php/sober house.. finally stopped putting everything before my sobriety and taking this on 100%.. went to a real psyche doc in nyc and he has my meds on the right track.. i feel better than i have in 20 years.. i miss you guys and i cant wait for winter


Glad to see you back. Everyone here is praying for you.


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> Hey fellas.. been a rough road dealing with addiction and mental health issues.. was actually in a rehab for the blizzard but i left for the weekend to plow then went back. Came out of my last rehab couple weeks ago and now living in a php/sober house.. finally stopped putting everything before my sobriety and taking this on 100%.. went to a real psyche doc in nyc and he has my meds on the right track.. i feel better than i have in 20 years.. i miss you guys and i cant wait for winter


anyone can admit they have a problem. It takes a real man to do something about it. Good for you. All of us have your back.


----------



## V_Scapes

AllAboutGreen said:


> it has also helped that it has not rained in a month so not losing 1-2 days a week with weather has been nice.


For sure. Although the lawns are starting to fry again we just hammered though a big wall job and not any worry about the weather.


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> Hey fellas.. been a rough road dealing with addiction and mental health issues.. was actually in a rehab for the blizzard but i left for the weekend to plow then went back. Came out of my last rehab couple weeks ago and now living in a php/sober house.. finally stopped putting everything before my sobriety and taking this on 100%.. went to a real psyche doc in nyc and he has my meds on the right track.. i feel better than i have in 20 years.. i miss you guys and i cant wait for winter


Glad to see you back and really happy to hear about your progress 



Randall Ave said:


> Glad to see you back. Everyone here is praying for you.


Careful bringing prayer into it, you're gonna land us all on the next FBI raid list



AllAboutGreen said:


> it has also helped that it has not rained in a month so not losing 1-2 days a week with weather has been nice.


I think we only lost 2-3 days total since late March


----------



## Mike_C

J.Ricci said:


> Careful bringing prayer into it, you're gonna land us all on the next FBI raid list


Most of us are probably already on that list, especially you


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Most of us are probably already on that list, especially you


You mean the communist you better not have any money or well take it list? Just when you think these psychos cant get anymore unamerican they say hold my crack pipe and watch this


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Glad you're back and doing better icey. 



Just a reminder to all.... Following MJD's lead, he's given leeway in this thread on topics discussed. Let's not get too far away from the spirit of the thread though please. There is a politics thread again for stuff like that. 

Thanks.


----------



## S_Marino87

Any snow in the forecast? Oh, that’s right it’s August


----------



## Randall Ave

Gave the generator a test run as we lost power at the house yesterday for a few hours. And we got some heavy rain at the shop, for about 30 seconds. 
It evaporated so fast you would not have even known it rained.


----------



## truckie80

Not as hot today as yesterday....are we allowed to talk about summer weather?


----------



## J.Ricci

truckie80 said:


> Not as hot today as yesterday....are we allowed to talk about summer weather?


Doubt it


----------



## Tony_D

Plowsite FBI is gonna come down on us all


----------



## S_Marino87

Tony_D said:


> Plowsite FBI is gonna come down on us all


If they're anything like actual federal agents, everyone hide your dogs


----------



## Randall Ave

Tony_D said:


> Plowsite FBI is gonna come down on us all


The fines could be harsh.


----------



## djt1029

J.Ricci said:


> I think we only lost 2-3 days total since late March


Careful talking about landscaping or construction, we have a very strict set of rules to follow 'round here


----------



## treeguyry

W're working a town job today working with the DPW on a few removals in a park, it's not even 11AM and these guys are already taking their second break of the day and I'm told they take a full hour for lunch. Must be nice


----------



## Petr51488

treeguyry said:


> W're working a town job today working with the DPW on a few removals in a park, it's not even 11AM and these guys are already taking their second break of the day and I'm told they take a full hour for lunch. Must be nice


can someone remove this or flag it? This is not weather related and I will not continue to read posts like this in this forum.


----------



## treeguyry

Petr51488 said:


> can someone remove this or flag it? This is not weather related and I will not continue to read posts like this in this forum.


I'm actually surprised they let me continue to be a member here since I'm out of the snow game and the only thing we're allowed to speak about is snow plowing. I should probably make like a tree and get the **** out of here


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

treeguyry said:


> I'm actually surprised they let me continue to be a member here since I'm out of the snow game and the only thing we're allowed to speak about is snow plowing. I should probably make like a tree and get the **** out of here


----------



## Mike_C

treeguyry said:


> I'm actually surprised they let me continue to be a member here since I'm out of the snow game and the only thing we're allowed to speak about is snow plowing. I should probably make like a tree and get the **** out of here


Fair point, you'll be missed when you're banned


----------



## treeguyry

@J.Ricci you’ve got that fancy badge thing what kind of pull do you have to put in a word


----------



## Randall Ave

treeguyry said:


> @J.Ricci you’ve got that fancy badge thing what kind of pull do you have to put in a word


New title for you, business consultant/snow plowing.


----------



## J.Ricci

treeguyry said:


> @J.Ricci you’ve got that fancy badge thing what kind of pull do you have to put in a word


I still don't know how I got this thing


----------



## cwren2472

J.Ricci said:


> I still don't know how I got this thing


Only the elitest of the elite, the cream of the crop, the best of the best, get that rare distinction. 




Or so I've heard.


----------



## Randall Ave

J.Ricci said:


> I still don't know how I got this thing


Look, lets get some pull going here, we all want PlowSite apparel.


----------



## cwren2472

Randall Ave said:


> Look, lets get some pull going here, we all want PlowSite apparel.


Best we can offer you is a Buyers ball cap


----------



## djt1029

Not to change the subject especially since I know we're on a real short leash here, but do any of you have a source for ADA warning mats that can be screwed down instead of cast in concrete? I need them for a paver job and both my main suppliers only carry the concrete ones


----------



## Randall Ave

cwren2472 said:


> Best we can offer you is a Buyers ball cap
> 
> View attachment 254343


I'm looking for steak, not a can of Spam.


----------



## truckie80

djt1029 said:


> Not to change the subject especially since I know we're on a real short leash here, but do any of you have a source for ADA warning mats that can be screwed down instead of cast in concrete? I need them for a paver job and both my main suppliers only carry the concrete ones


Did you try traffic safety? I never worked with ADA stuff but they seem like they could carry it


----------



## Mike_C

djt1029 said:


> Not to change the subject especially since I know we're on a real short leash here, but do any of you have a source for ADA warning mats that can be screwed down instead of cast in concrete? I need them for a paver job and both my main suppliers only carry the concrete ones





truckie80 said:


> Did you try traffic safety? I never worked with ADA stuff but they seem like they could carry it


Traffic safety carries one that can be either cast or anchored


----------



## J.Ricci

djt1029 said:


> Not to change the subject especially since I know we're on a real short leash here, but do any of you have a source for ADA warning mats that can be screwed down instead of cast in concrete? I need them for a paver job and both my main suppliers only carry the concrete ones


Unilock makes pavers that are ADA


----------



## djt1029

J.Ricci said:


> Unilock makes pavers that are ADA


That's perfect, thanks!


----------



## MGLC

I don't know, this seems like an awful lot of unauthorized talk here. You guys are playing with fire, and I will have no part of it. Is there anything in the next 10 days worth watching?


----------



## V_Scapes

MGLC said:


> I don't know, this seems like an awful lot of unauthorized talk here. You guys are playing with fire, and I will have no part of it. Is there anything in the next 10 days worth watching?


Rain, hopefully.


----------



## Randall Ave

Early Snow storm some years back, mabee this year??


----------



## AllAboutGreen

That looks like the 2012 Halloween storm!!


----------



## Randall Ave

AllAboutGreen said:


> That looks like the 2012 Halloween storm!!


I think so, wires down everywhere. Heavy wet snow, plowing Pumpkin Balls. Just trying to keep us out of PS jail.


----------



## truckie80

V_Scapes said:


> Rain, hopefully.


Starting to worry about that, if we don't get some rain soon it's going to really throw a wrench into aerating and fall planting


----------



## Tony_D

truckie80 said:


> Starting to worry about that, if we don't get some rain soon it's going to really throw a wrench into aerating and fall planting


I've got almost no extra work left right now, I need to start aerating as soon as possible after labor day


----------



## MGLC

Tony_D said:


> I've got almost no extra work left right now, I need to start aerating as soon as possible after labor day


This is always the slowest part of the year, between vacations and this years weather it's slower than the last two August's for sure but September is always like mini-spring


----------



## V_Scapes

Depending on how this week goes we might be skipping an entire week of lawn maintenance next week.


----------



## iceyman

I know the lack of rain screws you guys but dam its good for the ice cream biz.. too bad this state sucks and hates small biz.. oh and that everything i buy is up 10-30% easy


----------



## truckie80

We’ve been in a 10 day cutting rotation since right after July 4th, mostly to catch up on extras which worked out nicely but it’s starting to thin out.


----------



## truckie80

iceyman said:


> I know the lack of rain screws you guys but dam its good for the ice cream biz.. too bad this state sucks and hates small biz.. oh and that everything i buy is up 10-30% easy


How are the festivals etc this year?


----------



## sota

treeguyry said:


> But before that a good tropical storm would be great.


can I get my new roof on first, please? and gutters?
I know I won't have the water collection system ready by then.


----------



## sota

weren't/aren't we supposed to do an iceyman shop meet up at some point?


----------



## Tony_D

MGLC said:


> This is always the slowest part of the year, between vacations and this years weather it's slower than the last two August's for sure but September is always like mini-spring


I hope it picks up for me again in the fall the only good thing right now is we're done by 3:30 every day


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> I know the lack of rain screws you guys but dam its good for the ice cream biz.. too bad this state sucks and hates small biz.. oh and that everything i buy is up 10-30% easy


Everything has gone up, truck parts, some items are up 70%. And I think we are going to get a good Tropical storm yet this season. Just my thoughts.


----------



## J.Ricci

Randall Ave said:


> Everything has gone up, truck parts, some items are up 70%. And I think we are going to get a good Tropical storm yet this season. Just my thoughts.


I think you’re right about a tropical storm, 2 years ago we had that one that barely hit us but other than that we haven’t had anything since Sandy. Before 2012 it seemed like we got one every year


----------



## truckie80

Tony_D said:


> I hope it picks up for me again in the fall the only good thing right now is we're done by 3:30 every day


Enjoy that while you can


----------



## iceyman

How are the festivals etc this year?

Average to good.. but i think the big ticket concerts are struggling for ticket sales


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> I think you’re right about a tropical storm, 2 years ago we had that one that barely hit us but other than that we haven’t had anything since Sandy. Before 2012 it seemed like we got one every year


One shop got 9.5” in 6 hours during henri.. just in the bad spot for that one


----------



## Mike_C

I’m looking to add another full time mechanic, if any of you know someone interested - diesel & heavy equipment experience, small engines a plus. Year round work, salary position w/ benefits.


----------



## Tony_D

Mike_C said:


> I’m looking to add another full time mechanic, if any of you know someone interested - diesel & heavy equipment experience, small engines a plus. Year round work, salary position w/ benefits.


How many mechanics do you have?


----------



## truckie80

Could we finally be getting a day of rain tomorrow?


----------



## Randall Ave

Showed us here for over two inches. The ground is so dry, it ain't gonna soak in that fast.


----------



## treeguyry

I told my guys already stay home tomorrow, first rain out since May I think


----------



## truckie80

I woke up expecting to send the text to stay home but it wasn’t raining and the forecast looks questionable for the next few hours also


----------



## Randall Ave

A little sprinkle here, but it is better than nothing.


----------



## Tony_D

I told my guy to stay home last night. The ground is barely wet now, it’s not raining and the percentages are down for the whole day


----------



## Petr51488

It better rain today….


----------



## V_Scapes

Watching the news, flooding rain down in Ship Bottom.


----------



## djt1029

Few showers when I first got up but that was it, 50-60% the rest of the day according to my phone. I'm not mad about leaving the guys home, no complaints about a day off


----------



## Randall Ave

Good steady rain here at the moment, there is no breeze at all.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Watching the news, flooding rain down in Ship Bottom.


I did not see where, but channel 12 said somewhere in Jersey they had already gotten over 4 inches of rain today. 
This is a good paperwork day.


----------



## MKWL2

djt1029 said:


> Few showers when I first got up but that was it, 50-60% the rest of the day according to my phone. I'm not mad about leaving the guys home, no complaints about a day off


My guys are kicking and screaming about not working today lol - we probably could have made something work.... they're getting 50-55 hours/week right now and still want more or are threatening to leave...


----------



## MKWL2

On a different note, anyone out there looking for subs for this winter? Debating whether or not I can stomach another year of dealing with "100 bosses" with snow... have twin boys on the way due end of November so I'm pretty much going to be out of commission for this winter, but my brothers both still want to do snow, so I'm trying to line something up for them. Would be two F350's, one with an 8' straight, the other with an 8' straight with wings, both have small salters and very experienced drivers (been plowing for 8-10 years each driver). PM if you have anything- would have to be in NW Bergen.


----------



## truckie80

MKWL2 said:


> My guys are kicking and screaming about not working today lol - we probably could have made something work.... they're getting 50-55 hours/week right now and still want more or are threatening to leave...


My guys were thrilled to have the day off


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Rain is very localized here. A few very heavy cells. No power for nearly an hour so far.


----------



## Randall Ave

I just read that in Newark tomorrow they are filming parts of a movie, Isle of the Dead. People will be dressed as Zombies. Filming by the subway, would look like a normal day to mee.


----------



## shawn_

Randall Ave said:


> I just read that in Newark tomorrow they are filming parts of a movie, Isle of the Dead. People will be dressed as Zombies. Filming by the subway, would look like a normal day to mee.


they were filming That in holmdel and hazlet as well last month.


----------



## Mike_C

Tony_D said:


> How many mechanics do you have?


3 full time, 1 part time 



Randall Ave said:


> I just read that in Newark tomorrow they are filming parts of a movie, Isle of the Dead. People will be dressed as Zombies. Filming by the subway, would look like a normal day to mee.


Another walking dead spinoff, I guess it's fitting that the show won't die


----------



## Kevin_NJ

MKWL2 said:


> On a different note, anyone out there looking for subs for this winter? Debating whether or not I can stomach another year of dealing with "100 bosses" with snow... have twin boys on the way due end of November so I'm pretty much going to be out of commission for this winter, but my brothers both still want to do snow, so I'm trying to line something up for them. Would be two F350's, one with an 8' straight, the other with an 8' straight with wings, both have small salters and very experienced drivers (been plowing for 8-10 years each driver). PM if you have anything- would have to be in NW Bergen.


In case you didn't see this..









Snow Plow Sub Contractor Needed North NJ


Looking for a sub contractor $150/hr with a 4 hour minimum guaranteed. Must have own truck with plow. Please call Darren 973-930-1645 for more details




www.plowsite.com


----------



## MKWL2

Kevin_NJ said:


> In case you didn't see this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow Plow Sub Contractor Needed North NJ
> 
> 
> Looking for a sub contractor $150/hr with a 4 hour minimum guaranteed. Must have own truck with plow. Please call Darren 973-930-1645 for more details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.plowsite.com


I hadn’t seen that, thanks!


----------



## S_Marino87

I know I'm playing with fire, but have any of you guys watched the Manti Teo documentary on netflix?


----------



## prezek

S_Marino87 said:


> I know I'm playing with fire, but have any of you guys watched the Manti Teo documentary on netflix?


Was his girlfriend featured in it?


----------



## truckie80

S_Marino87 said:


> I know I'm playing with fire, but have any of you guys watched the Manti Teo documentary on netflix?


I actually felt bad for him by the end of it, an even crazier story than I remembered


----------



## Tony_D

Lowes has snowblowers, it's almost time


----------



## AG09

Anyone know of a spot close to Hillsdale to get 3/4 clean? I have to backfill a pool tomorrow and was hoping to find something closer than going to Braen.


----------



## djt1029

AG09 said:


> Anyone know of a spot close to Hillsdale to get 3/4 clean? I have to backfill a pool tomorrow and was hoping to find something closer than going to Braen.


Park Ave Supply in Park Ridge (5 mins)
Winters in Paramus / ExTech Closter (both about 10 mins)


----------



## AllAboutGreen

truckie80 said:


> I actually felt bad for him by the end of it, an even crazier story than I remembered


watched the first episode last night, there is so much more to that story then I think anyone knew....its wild


----------



## treeguyry

AllAboutGreen said:


> watched the first episode last night, there is so much more to that story then I think anyone knew....its wild


The part that I really couldn't understand is how many people he mentioned "her" to who said they had "seen her around" or some version of that. When you think about that angle it sort of makes sense he didn't question things more


----------



## V_Scapes

Has anyone seen pricing on bulk salt yet? I need to get contracts out very soon.


----------



## AG09

djt1029 said:


> Park Ave Supply in Park Ridge (5 mins)
> Winters in Paramus / ExTech Closter (both about 10 mins)


Thanks!! I went to Park Ave since it was 5 minutes from the job.


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> Has anyone seen pricing on bulk salt yet? I need to get contracts out very soon.


I was actually thinking the same thing. Someone was telling me they heard prices are gonna be 20-30% higher this year, but I have not heard from my supplier.


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> Has anyone seen pricing on bulk salt yet? I need to get contracts out very soon.


It ain't going to be pretty, that's for sure


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> Has anyone seen pricing on bulk salt yet? I need to get contracts out very soon.


When did you move to Colombia?


----------



## fendt716

AG09 said:


> I was actually thinking the same thing. Someone was telling me they heard prices are gonna be 20-30% higher this year, but I have not heard from my supplier.





AG09 said:


> I was actually thinking the same thing. Someone was telling me they heard prices are gonna be 20-30% higher this year, but I have not heard from my supplier.


have got 2 quotes back for bulk salt one is 22.00 higher other is 30.00 ton higher then last year. bag products about .75 per bag higher. fuel surcharges will applied at del. also quotes good only to next price increase. prices to change without notice.


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> When did you move to Colombia?


I was curious if anyone would catch that. Spent a week there just got back.


----------



## Petr51488

Rain day tomorrow?


----------



## AG09

Petr51488 said:


> Rain day tomorrow?


I was thinking the same thing, but the future forecast maps look like the storm is splitting the state, so I do not think I am calling anything tonight.


----------



## V_Scapes

I didn't call my guys off yet but it looks imminent.


----------



## Tony_D

I told my guy to stay home tomorrow so now it might stop early


----------



## MKWL2

Looks like today is shot, hopefully it doesn’t drag into tomorrow…


----------



## Randall Ave

Nice steady rain here at the moment.


----------



## Mike_C

No complaints here about the rain today, first day of school always means a ton of guys come in a little late anyway


----------



## V_Scapes

This might only be our fourth rain day for the season so far and it's much needed the reservoirs here are getting very low.


----------



## S_Marino87

Decent rain most of the day so far. Happy to be working inside


----------



## shawn_

Definitely nice to get rain


----------



## MGLC

Rain was long overdue, along with the cool temperatures today it's a great way to kick off fall planting season


----------



## gman2310

Is everyone raising prices this year? I’m waiting on prices of salt before I can come up with a number.


----------



## fendt716

gman2310 said:


> Is everyone raising prices this year? I’m waiting on prices of salt before I can come up with a number.


yes 30% increase for all. sent bids out a week ago. half back all ready and no *****ing about it. town bids i seen are 60.00 to 110.00 per hr. for a single axle 10 ton truck. i plow comm. and town stuff only.


----------



## fendt716

fendt716 said:


> yes 30% increase for all. sent bids out a week ago. half back all ready and no *****ing about it. town bids i seen are 60.00 to 110.00 per hr. for a single axle 10 ton truck. i plow comm. and town stuff only.


town bid are that much higher then last year


----------



## shawn_

Raising everything 20-30% I don’t think there’s any questions wether you can or can’t .


----------



## J.Ricci

Have to raise prices even if salt prices are the same, everything else is through the roof


----------



## gman2310

We have a customer who has had their prices raised since 2016. Only issue is that it is one of our biggest snow clients, trying to tread lightly.


----------



## V_Scapes

How does everyone charge for salt? I've always been per visit.


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> How does everyone charge for salt? I've always been per visit.


Per salt application. Every time I sling salt they are billed for it.


----------



## AllAboutGreen

V_Scapes said:


> How does everyone charge for salt? I've always been per visit.


per application here. I charge for spot salting/ site checks too.


----------



## shawn_

Per application. Includes
Walkways/parking lots


----------



## Tony_D

Anyone start aerating yet?


----------



## V_Scapes

Tony_D said:


> Anyone start aerating yet?


I've seen plenty of guys out aerating. Great time for it.


----------



## MKWL2

V_Scapes said:


> I've seen plenty of guys out aerating. Great time for it.


Yup- we started today- perfect after some rain to soften the turf up a bit.


----------



## AG09

Tony_D said:


> Anyone start aerating yet?


Yes, we started yesterday.


----------



## AllAboutGreen

Doing all of our next week


----------



## highlander316

Trugreen has veen aerating and seeding since Aug1 here in PA.


----------



## Mike_C

Started last week


----------



## djt1029

Starting aerations on Monday


----------



## Petr51488

Is there anything that can be added to roundup sprayer tanks to keep sludge from forming and clogging the filters?


----------



## fireball

Petr51488 said:


> Is there anything that can be added to roundup sprayer tanks to keep sludge from forming and clogging the filters?


When was the last time you cleaned the tank? If you are just using a roundup mixture of water, you shouldn't have a sludge.


----------



## Petr51488

fireball said:


> When was the last time you cleaned the tank? If you are just using a roundup mixture of water, you shouldn't have a sludge.


it’s a Milwaukee tank sprayer. A day or two ago. It seems like sludge builds up after a few days


----------



## sota

Anybody do or know of someone who shrink wraps boats? I've got an experiment I want to run, and need a 25' x 25' piece of white 'wrap to try it out?


----------



## fireball

Unless it is a galvanized tank it shouldn't make a difference if you are mixing roundup with water. Of course I imagine some parts of New Jersey have questionable water


----------



## AllAboutGreen

anyone get bulk salt or bag pricing in yet?


----------



## V_Scapes

AllAboutGreen said:


> anyone get bulk salt or bag pricing in yet?


110/yd at Braen through October. Can't wait to see what it jumps to after.


----------



## djt1029

Anyone interested in a used fisher 10ft municipal plow? Truck I'm most likely buying comes with it and I have no real use for that size it'll just be in my way at the yard.


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> Anyone interested in a used fisher 10ft municipal plow? Truck I'm most likely buying comes with it and I have no real use for that size it'll just be in my way at the yard.


You can't not tell us what your buying


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> You can't not tell us what your buying


'02 International 4700 hooklift. My mechanic's looking it over early next week, I'll have pictures if he gives me the ok on it


----------



## MKWL2

For the guys with hook-lifts and similar-sized single axle dumps- do you notice a significant difference in legal carrying capacity? We're debating trading in our '16 F650 with 10' dump on a new '22 650/750 26K GVWR hooklift. The nice thing about the truck we have now is it's light weight- can legally hold 13K lbs payload... concerned going to a diesel hook lift is going to cut into that payload significantly.


----------



## Petr51488

Get ready for some extra spending money! Gas tax is going DOWN!!


----------



## Mountain Bob

Petr51488 said:


> Get ready for some extra spending money! Gas tax is going DOWN!!


Looks like you can buy a hot dog after every fill up.


----------



## Petr51488

Mountain Bob said:


> Looks like you can buy a hot dog after every fill up.


they lowered it a penny a gallon lol


----------



## V_Scapes

Does anyone handle any sites that you are very limited on piling snow and how do you deal with them?
Looked at a small site today with barely any space to pile. I would like to take it since it's so close by but seams like a major pain.


----------



## Mountain Bob

V_Scapes said:


> Does anyone handle any sites that you are very limited on piling snow and how do you deal with them?
> Looked at a small site today with barely any space to pile. I would like to take it since it's so close by but seams like a major pain.


I'm no expert, but from reading about the city contractors here--a loader and a dump truck.
Or sell the site a snow melter.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Does anyone handle any sites that you are very limited on piling snow and how do you deal with them?
> Looked at a small site today with barely any space to pile. I would like to take it since it's so close by but seams like a major pain.


I did and it was a pain. Customer has to understand that if you have to remove the snow, it ain't cheap. Or he his lot keeps getting smaller. A different guy did it last season, it was a mess.


----------



## AllAboutGreen

I have one, its a mixed use complex Apartments/Retail complex. I have done it for the last couple years, but as it has expanded and space has become more limited they are requesting that we relocate the snow. I am doing my walk through tomorrow afternoon with the site & property manager. Ill keep you posted.


----------



## m_ice

V_Scapes said:


> Does anyone handle any sites that you are very limited on piling snow and how do you deal with them?
> Looked at a small site today with barely any space to pile. I would like to take it since it's so close by but seams like a major pain.


Is blowing piles back an option?


----------



## V_Scapes

m_ice said:


> Is blowing piles back an option?


To be honest not really, I thought about it. There's minimal mulch/lawn space to stack snow and it's new construction. Might be bringing the skid steer over there after almost every storm.


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> Does anyone handle any sites that you are very limited on piling snow and how do you deal with them?
> Looked at a small site today with barely any space to pile. I would like to take it since it's so close by but seams like a major pain.


Haul it out every storm, after billing that once or twice you'll never want a lot with space for snow again


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> To be honest not really, I thought about it. There's minimal mulch/lawn space to stack snow and it's new construction. Might be bringing the skid steer over there after almost every storm.


Charge accordingly. Operational costs are going to be a tad higher this year.


----------



## shawn_

92 a ton for regular salt
102 a ton for treated .


----------



## V_Scapes

shawn_ said:


> 92 a ton for regular salt
> 102 a ton for treated .


From the port?


----------



## shawn_

V_Scapes said:


> From the port?


It comes from port but from a dealer.

lookup on Instagram saltsuppliers_nj

Contact name is Mike, let him know Shawn from Native sent you, or whoever else decides to contact them


----------



## AG09

shawn_ said:


> It comes from port but from a dealer.
> 
> lookup on Instagram saltsuppliers_nj
> 
> Contact name is Mike, let him know Shawn from Native sent you, or whoever else decides to contact them


Thats funny I was quoted 86 for regular and 110 for treated from him.


----------



## MGLC

AG09 said:


> Thats funny I was quoted 86 for regular and 110 for treated from him.


Same here

- Edit - same on regular, didn't get a price on treated


----------



## shawn_

MGLC said:


> Same here
> 
> - Edit - same on regular, didn't get a price on treated


Are you guys closer to
Port or picking up yourself ? That price is delivered to hazlet


----------



## AG09

shawn_ said:


> Are you guys closer to
> Port or picking up yourself ? That price is delivered to hazlet


My quotes were for delivery to Totowa.


----------



## shawn_

AG09 said:


> My quotes were for delivery to Totowa.


yeah makes sense much closer to the port .


----------



## truckie80

Wish me luck fellas I've got a meeting next week where I could potentially get my job back with FDNY, a hearing for an exemption. My buddy was able to get one and talked me into keeping up the fight.


----------



## shawn_

truckie80 said:


> Wish me luck fellas I've got a meeting next week where I could potentially get my job back with FDNY, a hearing for an exemption. My buddy was able to get one and talked me into keeping up the fight.


Good luck, I heard there are lawsuits & tons of people getting their jobs back now that there is no more mandate .


----------



## BossPlow2010

truckie80 said:


> Wish me luck fellas I've got a meeting next week where I could potentially get my job back with FDNY, a hearing for an exemption. My buddy was able to get one and talked me into keeping up the fight.


Which house if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## sota

the question is, do you REALLY want to go back? they clearly don't value you.


----------



## MKWL2

Off topic (sort of) but does anyone use shipping containers to store plows and salters in the off season? Any drawbacks to having it sealed in a steel box for 9 months? Was going to add a second pole barn to store all my off-season stuff but almost $**t my pants when I got the quotes, so rethinking that and leaning towards a shipping container or two.


----------



## Mountain Bob

MKWL2 said:


> Off topic (sort of) but does anyone use shipping containers to store plows and salters in the off season? Any drawbacks to having it sealed in a steel box for 9 months? Was going to add a second pole barn to store all my off-season stuff but almost $**t my pants when I got the quotes, so rethinking that and leaning towards a shipping container or two.


There are others here that use containers for tool storage, workshops,etc, might want to repost in a different thread,a lot will not see it here. You will have to vent it.


----------



## AG09

MKWL2 said:


> Off topic (sort of) but does anyone use shipping containers to store plows and salters in the off season? Any drawbacks to having it sealed in a steel box for 9 months? Was going to add a second pole barn to store all my off-season stuff but almost $**t my pants when I got the quotes, so rethinking that and leaning towards a shipping container or two.


I don't store plows or salters in my container, but do store other equipment like tampers, tow behind leaf vac, machines, etc. The downside is you need more ventilation to circulate the air. My leaf vac wheels are rusting from being inside the container. The vents they come with are not sufficient. I get condensation in mine from not having any windows. Thats on the to do list for this winter.


----------



## BUFF

AG09 said:


> I don't store plows or salters in my container, but do store other equipment like tampers, tow behind leaf vac, machines, etc. The downside is you need more ventilation to circulate the air. My leaf vac wheels are rusting from being inside the container. The vents they come with are not sufficient. I get condensation in mine from not having any windows. Thats on the to do list for this winter.


Put a couple 12V fans with a solar panel to power them on the container.


----------



## shawn_

Never dod work for Fernando& son but they emailed me about targets one in Middletown on highway 35 for the entire season 7,195 WTF


----------



## Kevin_NJ

@shawn_ I removed the second image because it had name and email address in it, which I believe to be not allowed. If you wish to black that information out, you can repost it. 

If I am wrong, @Mike_PS can correct me.


----------



## shawn_

Kevin_NJ said:


> @shawn_ I removed the second image because it had name and email address in it, which I believe to be not allowed. If you wish to black that information out, you can repost it.
> 
> If I am wrong, @Mike_PS can correct me.


Sorry about that I took out the names Shawn DeVincenzo is
Me so that should be fine


----------



## J.Ricci

MKWL2 said:


> Off topic (sort of) but does anyone use shipping containers to store plows and salters in the off season? Any drawbacks to having it sealed in a steel box for 9 months? Was going to add a second pole barn to store all my off-season stuff but almost $**t my pants when I got the quotes, so rethinking that and leaning towards a shipping container or two.


I left a space in between two shipping containers and built a roof over it, end of the winter we line all the plows up in there and they're protected from the majority of the weather and out of the sun but air still flows since it's not fully enclosed. 



shawn_ said:


> Sorry about that I took out the names Shawn DeVincenzo is
> Me so that should be fine


You're gonna get us all pinched


----------



## BossPlow2010

MKWL2 said:


> Off topic (sort of) but does anyone use shipping containers to store plows and salters in the off season? Any drawbacks to having it sealed in a steel box for 9 months? Was going to add a second pole barn to store all my off-season stuff but almost $**t my pants when I got the quotes, so rethinking that and leaning towards a shipping container or two.


One thing you’ll want to do is cut a hole or two in the roof and put a Whirley vent in, containers sweat in the summer, and if there’s not some type of air flow you’ll get mold on the walls. The vents they have on there are pathetic, it’s like 5 holes about a 1/4” dissenter on each side end.


----------



## V_Scapes

Anyone call it a day for tomorrow yet?


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> Anyone call it a day for tomorrow yet?


No. I will probably wait til the morning


----------



## MGLC

V_Scapes said:


> Anyone call it a day for tomorrow yet?


May plant some mums tomorrow, that seems like the only thing that may be worth attempting


----------



## sota

been laboring in the house all day.
adding a ceiling fan with lights to the family room.
need to go have another bout of abusive relations with homie shizzbo, for a remodel ceiling fan bracket.
also need it to stop raining long enough for me to get into the shed to find my wire.


----------



## djt1029

Beautiful day to not be outside, not so great of a day to replace trailer shackles.


----------



## sota

did that not too long ago. shackles, equalizers, bolts, basically everything there. not the trailer doesn't shake like a banshee at 55mph.


----------



## J.Ricci

I spent 8 hours in the 309 clearing trees and stumps today. It was nice to just be an operator with no phone calls and stupid questions from any of my guys. More rain tomorrow


----------



## Tony_D

Is tomorrow another rain out? I guess we won't be getting much work done this week at all


----------



## Petr51488

Looks like a half day tomorrow. Of course on Monday it was suppose to rain the whole day- but it didn’t.


----------



## Randall Ave

Raining here. Hopefully it will stop today. Grass is nice and green again.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Can't say we didn't need the rain, but I am certainly looking forward to some sunshine again. I cannot recall the last time we had so many consecutive days of rain.


----------



## V_Scapes

I reluctantly told the guys to stay home again today. Can't remember the last time we had two consecutive rain outs.


----------



## treeguyry

We had one job that had to be done today, we needed access to the school parking lot behind the house for the crane and they would only give us the ok for today since schools closed. Now that I'm soaked, time to go home and sit on the couch the rest of the day


----------



## Randall Ave

Was Raining good in Livingston, just did an out of fuel there, then to Franklin Lakes to look at a clutch. It always stops raining after your done.


----------



## Mike_C

Randall Ave said:


> Was Raining good in Livingston, just did an out of fuel there, then to Franklin Lakes to look at a clutch. It always stops raining after your done.


Walk throughs in Brooklyn and the lower east side today, absolutely miserable. Even without the rain


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Walk throughs in Brooklyn and the lower east side today, absolutely miserable. Even without the rain


Hope you had a bullet proof vest on, even the EMTs are getting stabbed. Total disaster.


----------



## AG09

Do we have any plumbers in here or anyone have a good plumbing guy/company that is in North Jersey or willing to travel to North Jersey. I need run/connect a gas line for a pool heater and hook ups for an outdoor kitchen sink and gas line for a grill?


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Hope you had a bullet proof vest on, even the EMTs are getting stabbed. Total disaster.


Don't worry, Adams keeps sayen he is gonna fix all that. Just another crappy politician.


----------



## S_Marino87

V_Scapes said:


> Hope you had a bullet proof vest on, even the EMTs are getting stabbed. Total disaster.


Another few days like the last week or so and I'm gonna hang it up and go be Mike's lead carpenter / security detail. 




AG09 said:


> Do we have any plumbers in here or anyone have a good plumbing guy/company that is in North Jersey or willing to travel to North Jersey. I need run/connect a gas line for a pool heater and hook ups for an outdoor kitchen sink and gas line for a grill?


Where in North Jersey?


----------



## AG09

S_Marino87 said:


> Where in North Jersey?


Wayne


----------



## sota

So, what's the betting pool at for when we get first snow?


----------



## Kevin_NJ

According to the GFS, next week.


----------



## V_Scapes

Kevin_NJ said:


> According to the GFS, next week.


10 days out?


----------



## MKWL2

Kevin_NJ said:


> According to the GFS, next week.


Don't even joke about something like that- I don't want to see any flakes flying until 12/15 or later...


----------



## Randall Ave

Kevin_NJ said:


> According to the GFS, next week.


That post is going to get banned.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

V_Scapes said:


> 10 days out?


When else?



MKWL2 said:


> Don't even joke about something like that- I don't want to see any flakes flying until 12/15 or later...


I don't think anyone is putting any faith in it. It's just the GFS being the GFS.


----------



## V_Scapes

MKWL2 said:


> Don't even joke about something like that- I don't want to see any flakes flying until 12/15 or later...


Never is more like it.


----------



## sota

bro I wouldn't mind a monster storm as early as next week. just make it a biggie that bombs power lines too.


----------



## shawn_

Im
In for a storm next week


----------



## treeguyry

Could we get a tropical storm first, I need some wind


----------



## sota

I'll take anything that shoves a boot up this state's collective ass.


----------



## AG09

MKWL2 said:


> Don't even joke about something like that- I don't want to see any flakes flying until 12/15 or later...


I want to get Fall Cleanups done first. 

Is it me or does it seem like the leaves are dropping earlier this year due to everything being so dry?


----------



## shawn_

AG09 said:


> I want to get Fall Cleanups done first.
> 
> Is it me or does it seem like the leaves are dropping earlier this year due to everything being so dry?



i think it’s just colder right now inoctober Then has been in the last few years .


----------



## V_Scapes

AG09 said:


> I want to get Fall Cleanups done first.
> 
> Is it me or does it seem like the leaves are dropping earlier this year due to everything being so dry?


Up here it's changing real quick and starting to drop in the last day. Stressed trees and steady drop in temps will do it. If we're lucky I'd like to start cleanups before Halloween.


----------



## V_Scapes

treeguyry said:


> Could we get a tropical storm first, I need some wind


I was reading about a lot of tree companies that travel for storm work. Have you ever done it?


----------



## sota

I'd love to travel south for snow when they get it and we don't, but i'm not sure I want to take the risk of not having sites lined up.


----------



## S_Marino87

The only way to line up work away from home is through a management company unless you have a contact, and no management company is putting out an alert for an SUV with a plow. You would have to roll the dice and somehow find residential work


----------



## MKWL2

V_Scapes said:


> Never is more like it.


I'm fine with that too- TBH with the cost of the snow insurance these days it's almost not worth doing anymore...


----------



## MKWL2

V_Scapes said:


> Up here it's changing real quick and starting to drop in the last day. Stressed trees and steady drop in temps will do it. If we're lucky I'd like to start cleanups before Halloween.


I'm with you there- I have twin boys due 11/17, so I'd love to make a good dent in the leaves before then... the guys can handle cleanups but I also have a slew of little jobs to get done before the weather really takes a turn...


----------



## MKWL2

S_Marino87 said:


> The only way to line up work away from home is through a management company unless you have a contact, and no management company is putting out an alert for an SUV with a plow. You would have to roll the dice and somehow find residential work


Yeah, I can't see that being worthwhile without some iron to bring along.


----------



## AllAboutGreen

Does anyone know of places to dump snow if it needs to be relocated off site.


----------



## fireball

AllAboutGreen said:


> Does anyone know of places to dump snow if it needs to be relocated off site.


Ask Tony where he dumps the bodies


----------



## djt1029

AllAboutGreen said:


> Does anyone know of places to dump snow if it needs to be relocated off site.


Most trucking/dumpster companies have a site. I never asked my guy where it goes, just know it leaves my sites and that's all I care about


----------



## gman2310

there really can’t be anyone out there that plows for these rates? Can there be? $100 to plow a lot that probably will take atleast 20-30 min to plow, travel time and etc. Who is making money besides the management company.


----------



## djt1029

gman2310 said:


> View attachment 257011
> 
> there really can’t be anyone out there that plows for these rates? Can there be? $100 to plow a lot that probably will take atleast 20-30 min to plow, travel time and etc. Who is making money besides the management company.


Rite Aid? There isn't even a lot at the one in Lavallette


----------



## gman2310

djt1029 said:


> Rite Aid? There isn't even a lot at the one in Lavallette


there is….it would probably be just the sidewalks


----------



## AllAboutGreen

djt1029 said:


> Most trucking/dumpster companies have a site. I never asked my guy where it goes, just know it leaves my sites and that's all I care about



Thank you. I called a couple trucking companies in the Union Country area. I am waiting to hear back. If anyone has a company that they can recommend please let me know


----------



## MGLC

It's getting harder and harder to find sites, a trucking company is usually the best bet. Most of their dump sites don't want to be bothered with one tons and single axles and there just aren't that many smaller sites around anymore


----------



## V_Scapes

Just ordered from salt suppliers 92/tn delivered.


----------



## S_Marino87

V_Scapes said:


> Just ordered from salt suppliers 92/tn delivered.


I ordered today also, have to get my salt bin built this weekend


----------



## Tony_D

One little mulch job tomorrow then it's time to put the leaf box and loader on


----------



## V_Scapes

Tony_D said:


> One little mulch job tomorrow then it's time to put the leaf box and loader on


Much of the same here with leaf/snow prep today. Leaf box and trailer tomorrow. The end is in sight.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Great news!


----------



## MGLC

Leaf trucks got set up today


Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 257359
> 
> 
> Great news!


Unfortunately from what I read, NYC isn't going to honor it and is keeping the mandate in effect for city workers. They claim it's only for the private sector employees


----------



## S_Marino87

MGLC said:


> Leaf trucks got set up today
> 
> Unfortunately from what I read, NYC isn't going to honor it and is keeping the mandate in effect for city workers. They claim it's only for the private sector employees


Crazy isn't it. They just disregard everything


----------



## truckie80

S_Marino87 said:


> Crazy isn't it. They just disregard everything


Ask 3 different people, get 3 different answers


----------



## treeguyry

Been MIA for a little bit, baby on the way due next week so it's been a scramble to get as much as I could done ahead of time as possible and put my guys in the position to work without me for a couple days when the time comes.

Sorry am I allowed to say that, I know it's not snow related


----------



## djt1029

As promised - the new truck, it won't look like this for long. Hope to have it on the road in early December


----------



## treeguyry

djt1029 said:


> View attachment 257693
> 
> 
> As promised - the new truck, it won't look like this for long. Hope to have it on the road in early December


Beautiful truck! Looks really clean


----------



## shawn_

treeguyry said:


> Beautiful truck! Looks really clean


Hey did the baby come? What are you having boy girl?

keep us updated


----------



## MGLC

shawn_ said:


> Hey did the baby come?


We probably aren’t allowed to talk about this here since it’s not snow related, but when a man loves a woman


----------



## truckie80

MGLC said:


> We probably aren’t allowed to talk about this here since it’s not snow related, but when a man loves a woman


He doesn’t have to love her


----------



## Randall Ave

djt1029 said:


> View attachment 257693
> 
> 
> As promised - the new truck, it won't look like this for long. Hope to have it on the road in early December


Looks good, DT466 with air brakes?


----------



## Randall Ave

truckie80 said:


> He doesn’t have to love her


Here we go.


----------



## J.Ricci

truckie80 said:


> He doesn’t have to love her


Doesn't even have to like her really


----------



## sota

J.Ricci said:


> Doesn't even have to like her really


Un-inebreated is even optional. Just ask a Marine.


----------



## Randall Ave

J.Ricci said:


> Doesn't even have to like her really


Come back after your married 30 plus years.


----------



## J.Ricci

sota said:


> Un-inebreated is even optional. Just ask a Marine.


Jokes on you, wife was also a marine. That's why we had crayons at the wedding 



Randall Ave said:


> Come back after your married 30 plus years.


There's no way I'll live that long


----------



## Randall Ave

J.Ricci said:


> Jokes on you, wife was also a marine. That's why we had crayons at the wedding
> 
> 
> 
> There's no way I'll live that long


I said that also. I am 64 and still going, I am surprised she ain;t killed me yet.


----------



## S_Marino87

Randall Ave said:


> I said that also. I am 64 and still going, I am surprised she ain;t killed me yet.


Difference might be that we now know his wife is also a trained killer


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

S_Marino87 said:


> Difference might be that we now know his wife is also a trained killer


Meh, all women are trained killers


----------



## m_ice

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Meh, all women are trained killers


Ain't that the truth


----------



## Randall Ave

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Meh, all women are trained killers


My wife is also a professional shopper.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> My wife is also a professional shopper.


Is that why your still working?


----------



## Mike_C

Randall Ave said:


> My wife is also a professional *shopper*.


I completely misread that and thought this conversation had taken a very different turn


----------



## the Suburbanite

Mike_C said:


> I completely misread that and thought this conversation had taken a very different turn


lol I had to read it twice too. Honest mistake


----------



## J.Ricci

Randall Ave said:


> My wife is also a professional shopper.


Aren't they all?


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Is that why your still working?


Yes, and you young guys will see, in time.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mike_C said:


> I completely misread that and thought this conversation had taken a very different turn


What did I do wrong now.


----------



## treeguyry

truckie80 said:


> He doesn’t have to love her


Lmao 




shawn_ said:


> Hey did the baby come? What are you having boy girl?
> 
> keep us updated


Water broke last night, contractions are still pretty far apart so we're in a holding pattern now. Doctor says it won't be until this afternoon


----------



## shawn_

treeguyry said:


> Lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water broke last night, contractions are still pretty far apart so we're in a holding pattern now. Doctor says it won't be until this afternoon


awesome!!! Congratulations best of luck!

Ill never forget when my daughter was born, mainly because it was on a 36 hour snow fall ….. LOL


----------



## Petr51488

Have any of you guys applied for the concealed carry? Or know anyone whose gotten it who isn’t a cop?


----------



## shawn_

Petr51488 said:


> Have any of you guys applied for the concealed carry? Or know anyone whose gotten it who isn’t a cop?


Yes my buddy got it , non PD obviously.
It took about 4.5 months he did it right away , you need to qualify which is the hardest part. I plan on doing mine by next year .


----------



## Petr51488

shawn_ said:


> Yes my buddy got it , non PD obviously.
> It took about 4.5 months he did it right away , you need to qualify which is the hardest part. I plan on doing mine by next year .


qualify how? I heard you would need liability insurance and training / test every 2 years?


----------



## shawn_

Petr51488 said:


> qualify how? I heard you would need liability insurance and training / test every 2 years?


I have not heard of the liability insurance. But you need to take a firearms saftey / shooting class . Need to hit over 80% of your shots to qualify . Also need to be efficient in gun saftey during the class , they tell you to unload &’holster the weapon you do so , you don’t touch the gun again until the tell you too. They will kick you out (at least at union hill gun club).

here is the chart for the shooting portion you need to complete to pass the qualifications .


----------



## J.Ricci

I ran through the qualification at the range a few weeks ago, it's really easy. I'm not applying for the concealed carry though. I have my thoughts on what that list will be used for


----------



## sota

bro you're already on half a dozen lists. what's one more.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Do you have to be a premium member to post in the classifieds section? Been away for a while and see there’s some changes.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

UniqueTouch said:


> Do you have to be a premium member to post in the classifieds section? Been away for a while and see there’s some changes.


No, you just need to have made 10 posts. I think premium membership gets you less ads. And funds the Canadian health care system.

Edit: I think if you've been away for awhile you may have to make a few posts to reactivate your abound before you can posts in the classified section. I probably should have just let @Kevin_NJ or @BossPlow2010 answer the question.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

UniqueTouch said:


> Do you have to be a premium member to post in the classifieds section? Been away for a while and see there’s some changes.





Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> No, you just need to have made 10 posts. I think premium membership gets you less ads. And funds the Canadian health care system.
> 
> Edit: I think if you've been away for awhile you may have to make a few posts to reactivate your abound before you can posts in the classified section. I probably should have just let @Kevin_NJ or @BossPlow2010 answer the question.


Pretty sure this post would have triggered the necessary switch in the system to allow you to post in the classified area. If not, please PM @Mike_PS (MJD's new username) he can fix it. The regular mods cannot.


----------



## sota

it's already 11/7 and I haven't even touched the plow gear. starting to think I should, but I want to be one and done for mounting/installing everything for the season. now if USAA would just get me the damn insurance card for the minivan already...


----------



## Mike_PS

UniqueTouch said:


> Do you have to be a premium member to post in the classifieds section? Been away for a while and see there’s some changes.


You need to be a member of the site for 10 days and have 10 public posts. Obviously, you have done both and do have access to the classified section now and should be able to create a listing. If any problems, reach out and let us know.

~Mike D


----------



## fireball

Sorta just go the USAA app to get your card. Just click on your user icon and under documents you will find the drop down box for insurance cards


----------



## sota

fireball said:


> Sorta just go the USAA app to get your card. Just click on your user icon and under documents you will find the drop down box for insurance cards


I did. NJ is weird though. if you print the PDF it's invalid (says so right on it), but if you show them your phone that's _supposedly_ valid? like I want a cop walking away with my unlocked phone.


----------



## sota

anyone in the western union county or eastern somerset county area have a bucket truck?


----------



## treeguyry

Back to work today, fiance is home with our son which is still pretty crazy to say


----------



## Randall Ave

treeguyry said:


> Back to work today, fiance is home with our son which is still pretty crazy to say


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## shawn_

Congrats!!!


----------



## BUFF

treeguyry said:


> Back to work today, fiance is home with our son which is still pretty crazy to say


Best day of my life was becoming a dad, second day was becoming a dad a second time... Didn't want to hose up the winning streak and stopped at two.
Congratulations to you and your gal.


----------



## Petr51488

BUFF said:


> Best day of my life was becoming a dad, second day was becoming a dad a second time... Didn't want to hose up the winning streak and stopped at two.
> Congratulations to you and your gal.


please don’t assume their genders.


----------



## S_Marino87

Petr51488 said:


> please don’t assume their genders.


Dam Patriarchy


----------



## V_Scapes

treeguyry said:


> Back to work today, fiance is home with our son which is still pretty crazy to say


Maybe you'll be busy this weekend. O and R already sent out an alert.


----------



## treeguyry

Thanks guys,


V_Scapes said:


> Maybe you'll be busy this weekend. O and R already sent out an alert.


I've got a 4 day clearing job for next week, I would love to push it back for a week or two of storm work


----------



## V_Scapes

From 70 to snow flakes on Wednesday. Wouldn't be any other way in NNJ.


----------



## Tony_D

V_Scapes said:


> From 70 to snow flakes on Wednesday. Wouldn't be any other way in NNJ.


Just rain out here


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> From 70 to snow flakes on Wednesday. Wouldn't be any other way in NNJ.


I'm replacing Western harnesses right now. Somewhere in the handbook it must say the harness ends ain't supposed to drag on the road when the plow ain't on. Hope he has a sense of humor when I hand him his bill.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> I'm replacing Western harnesses right now. Somewhere in the handbook it must say the harness ends ain't supposed to drag on the road when the plow ain't on. Hope he has a sense of humor when I hand him his bill.


It's amazing to me how some guys let their equipment and trucks go to hell. I'll never understand it.


----------



## shawn_

That happened to me one time, but the zip that was holding it in the bumper broke and it dragged for 37 mile trip . The connected melted . Brought it to my dealer and he fixed it up. Definitely wasn’t my fault but I’ve seen some guys connectors just dangling everywhere .


----------



## AllAboutGreen

V_Scapes said:


> It's amazing to me how some guys let their equipment and trucks go to hell. I'll never understand it.



same, I stay on top of all of my stuff and I still have a ton of sht that breaks ect. Amazing how these other guys operate


----------



## AllAboutGreen

treeguyry said:


> Back to work today, fiance is home with our son which is still pretty crazy to say


Congratulations!


----------



## treeguyry

V_Scapes said:


> It's amazing to me how some guys let their equipment and trucks go to hell. I'll never understand it.


A couple other tree guys in my area always joke around that I don't work enough because my trucks aren't falling apart and get washed more than once a season. The lack of pride people take in things has always been a pet peeve of mine. Customers at least the good ones notice who shows up in a dirty beat up piece of junk vs who takes pride in what they do


----------



## Kevin_NJ

You guys up North ready?


URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
National Weather Service Mount Holly NJ
240 PM EST Mon Nov 14 2022

NJZ001-PAZ054-055-151100-
/O.NEW.KPHI.WW.Y.0016.221115T2100Z-221116T1200Z/
Sussex-Carbon-Monroe-
Including the cities of Newton, Jim Thorpe, and Stroudsburg
240 PM EST Mon Nov 14 2022

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 4 PM TUESDAY TO 7 AM
EST WEDNESDAY...

* WHAT...Snow, sleet and freezing rain expected. Total snow and
sleet accumulations of up to two inches and ice accumulations
up to two tenths of an inch.

* WHERE...In New Jersey, Sussex. In Pennsylvania, Carbon and
Monroe.

* WHEN...From 4 PM Tuesday to 7 AM EST Wednesday.

* IMPACTS...Plan on slippery road conditions. The hazardous
conditions will impact the evening and morning commute.


----------



## Randall Ave

Kevin_NJ said:


> You guys up North ready?
> 
> 
> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> National Weather Service Mount Holly NJ
> 240 PM EST Mon Nov 14 2022
> 
> NJZ001-PAZ054-055-151100-
> /O.NEW.KPHI.WW.Y.0016.221115T2100Z-221116T1200Z/
> Sussex-Carbon-Monroe-
> Including the cities of Newton, Jim Thorpe, and Stroudsburg
> 240 PM EST Mon Nov 14 2022
> 
> ...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 4 PM TUESDAY TO 7 AM
> EST WEDNESDAY...
> 
> * WHAT...Snow, sleet and freezing rain expected. Total snow and
> sleet accumulations of up to two inches and ice accumulations
> up to two tenths of an inch.
> 
> * WHERE...In New Jersey, Sussex. In Pennsylvania, Carbon and
> Monroe.
> 
> * WHEN...From 4 PM Tuesday to 7 AM EST Wednesday.
> 
> * IMPACTS...Plan on slippery road conditions. The hazardous
> conditions will impact the evening and morning commute.


You being a SUPER MODERATOR, should not be playing games with us.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Randall Ave said:


> You being a SUPER MODERATOR, should not be playing games with us.


I just did a cut and paste from the guessers. Looks to me like a salt run will be in the cards for someone.


----------



## Randall Ave

Kevin_NJ said:


> I just did a cut and paste from the guessers. Looks to me like a salt run will be in the cards for someone.


I just sent a message to a customer, he ain't put his salter in yet, and I have to install another one for him, it really gets me how some guys wait till the snow is falling, then pitch a bit$% about things ain't working. Then really hate the bill I give them.


----------



## shawn_

Would be cool if it push it to central jersey, I could use a early salt run this year


----------



## V_Scapes

@Mike_C getting those v boxes ready right now.


----------



## J.Ricci

Happy to be down here in the southern hemisphere


----------



## sota

annoyed it's not a full blown storm. as it is I'll prep to fill the rest of my one water tote.
also need to blow clear the one water line.


----------



## S_Marino87

28 degrees out. Big decision to make is it going to suck more working in an unheated kitchen with a nasty draft, replacing storm doors at a townhouse or framing a dormer. No good choices but at least it’s not snowing


----------



## Mountain Bob

28? Not even cold!


----------



## sota

don't really want to get into plow mode yet.


----------



## MKWL2

Hopefully no plow mode for at least a month…


----------



## MGLC

sota said:


> annoyed it's not a full blown storm. as it is I'll prep to fill the rest of my one water tote.
> also need to blow clear the one water line.





sota said:


> don't really want to get into plow mode yet.


Make up your mind


I vote no snow until after New Years


----------



## truckie80

S_Marino87 said:


> 28 degrees out. Big decision to make is it going to suck more working in an unheated kitchen with a nasty draft, replacing storm doors at a townhouse or framing a dormer. No good choices but at least it’s not snowing


At least an unheated kitchen is still inside


----------



## Randall Ave

truckie80 said:


> At least an unheated kitchen is still inside


I'm outside out back trying to get a transmission out of a moving truck that will not fit inside. Dark under here.


----------



## shawn_

Is it ever really full plow mode in NJ?


----------



## Randall Ave

shawn_ said:


> Is it ever really full plow mode in NJ?


Sure, got sleet at the moment here. 
Plow mode, just did fuel lines on a C-8500, with a Cat, then that town is dropping off a Freightliner, no brakes, another town, finishing up a Ferd 6.0, but they are never really done, threes another C-8500 outside, air tank is rotted, none available, gotta make something work, a Triaxle sitting at the town, no start now, and no move when running. More small trucks to get ready. And thats just my little corner of the world.


----------



## V_Scapes

Snow and sleet mix here currently. Haven't even touched my plows or spreader yet.


----------



## m_ice

Randall Ave said:


> Sure, got sleet at the moment here.
> Plow mode, just did fuel lines on a C-8500, with a Cat, then that town is dropping off a Freightliner, no brakes, another town, finishing up a Ferd 6.0, but they are never really done, threes another C-8500 outside, air tank is rotted, none available, gotta make something work, a Triaxle sitting at the town, no start now, and no move when running. More small trucks to get ready. And thats just my little corner of the world.


Come to illernoize...we won't punish you like that


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Randall Ave said:


> I'm outside out back trying to get a transmission out of a moving truck that will not fit inside. Dark under here.


Man you're good, I would def have to take it out of gear. 

I'll see myself out.


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> Snow and sleet mix here currently. Haven't even touched my plows or spreader yet.


Salting up here, but everything east seems to just be mixing or all rain. It was a good system to make sure everything was where it was supposed to be 



Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Man you're good, I would def have to take it out of gear.
> 
> I'll see myself out.


You beat me to it


----------



## sota

MGLC said:


> Make up your mind
> 
> 
> I vote no snow until after New Years


yea yea yea... I know. I just don't want to have to do it tomorrow or on some emergency basis. Gimme like a week's warning or something.


----------



## J.Ricci

More important than this snow stuff, what the hell is going on with the Devils


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> More important than this snow stuff, what the hell is going on with the Devils


Killing it this season and a lot of fun to watch!


----------



## Petr51488

Trump 2024


----------



## S_Marino87

truckie80 said:


> At least an unheated kitchen is still inside


Should have gone that way got started on the storm doors instead and it was not fun



Petr51488 said:


> Trump 2024


DeSantis wins or “wins” the primary, Trump runs as an independent splits the vote. The media’s war has already begun


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> Killing it this season and a lot of fun to watch!


I gave up my season tickets, so this was bound to happen





S_Marino87 said:


> DeSantis wins or “wins” the primary, Trump runs as an independent splits the vote. The media’s war has already begun


Nightmare scenario, and after the last 2 1/2 years that sounds extremely plausible


----------



## Tony_D

It seems like most of the leaves are down at my accounts, I probably only have a couple more weeks of cleanups and that's it


----------



## truckie80

S_Marino87 said:


> Should have gone that way got started on the storm doors instead and it was not fun
> 
> DeSantis wins or “wins” the primary, Trump runs as an independent splits the vote. The media’s war has already begun


Allegedly if Trump wins, the vaccine mandates would go away, but I'm sure you and I would still be SOL. Lib mayors and governors just do whatever the hell they want.


----------



## V_Scapes

Tony_D said:


> It seems like most of the leaves are down at my accounts, I probably only have a couple more weeks of cleanups and that's it


We crushed our first round and are working on the second. I'd say we have three weeks left.


----------



## Mike_C

Seems like the leaf drop is about a week or two ahead of schedule


----------



## snowpushers

purchased the Scag Windstorm stand on leaf blower, what a game changer!!!! We used the push Billy goat leaf blowers for about five hours so far, may be selling a few thanks to the Windstorm!


----------



## S_Marino87

truckie80 said:


> Allegedly if Trump wins, the vaccine mandates would go away, but I'm sure you and I would still be SOL. Lib mayors and governors just do whatever the hell they want.


After the way current Newark PD officers enforced the mayors "mandates" under the excuse of "just following orders" there isn't enough money in the world for me to go back to the job if I was offered it back


----------



## Tony_D

Probably two weeks left for me here



snowpushers said:


> purchased the Scag Windstorm stand on leaf blower, what a game changer!!!! We used the push Billy goat leaf blowers for about five hours so far, may be selling a few thanks to the Windstorm!


I've seen a few guys using them on commercial places around here they look fun as hell. Unfortunately all my properties are way too small and I'm stuck with backpacks and a push blower


----------



## truckie80

snowpushers said:


> purchased the Scag Windstorm stand on leaf blower, what a game changer!!!! We used the push Billy goat leaf blowers for about five hours so far, may be selling a few thanks to the Windstorm!


I had a hurricane when they were pretty new and it was a game changer, last year I sold it and bought a windstorm, which took it to another level


----------



## V_Scapes

Snowing here with a sugar coating on everything.


----------



## djt1029

Snowing here too, not sticking though


----------



## sota

had to run up to Newton with the cat (dental surgery last week, apparently a bad reaction to the pain meds, signs of renal failure, so they're doing a 72 hour aggressive IV fluids. he should pull through) yesterday morning, and it was flaking between there and the Summit areas. late last night I could see flakes on the security cameras, and it was actually accumulating on the deck. not enough to coat it completely, but it definitely powdered sugared things.


----------



## Petr51488

truckie80 said:


> I had a hurricane when they were pretty new and it was a game changer, last year I sold it and bought a windstorm, which took it to another level


i have the windstorm. Did a massive job today and a friend had the Ferris. His felt like it had 2x more power than mine. I was looking to get the z3000 and sell the windstorm. Why did you switch. Maybe my belts are worn? It only has 260 hours. I bough it used.


----------



## Mike_C

Petr51488 said:


> i have the windstorm. Did a massive job today and a friend had the Ferris. His felt like it had 2x more power than mine. I was looking to get the z3000 and sell the windstorm. Why did you switch. Maybe my belts are worn? It only has 260 hours. I bough it used.


I bought a few windstorms a few years ago and my guys didn't like them, one of my foreman actually switched his out with a FB3000 from another trailer and it started a whole thing between those two crews. Another day in paradise, anyway we're running all Ferris blowers now


----------



## V_Scapes

What's not to like about the windstorm?


----------



## snowpushers

??? Love mine so far, beats dragging around a push blower! Plus, really like the remote shoot. That's a big reason we went with the windstorm.


----------



## MGLC

V_Scapes said:


> What's not to like about the windstorm?


I have 3 ferris's and a windstorm, there's definitely more control of direction of airflow with the windstorm, and overall there's less issues with it (Ferris stand on blowers are prone to hydro issues since you can't shut down the air flow so the guys run them low throttle in and out of the trailers) but the Ferris machines have drastically more power. Personally I like the windstorm design more and the lack of issues, but as far as pure power there isn't much of a contest.


----------



## Petr51488

V_Scapes said:


> What's not to like about the windstorm?


like the others said- and for me it’s really the power. It has the largest engine out of the 3 and it has efi- you’d think it would be about even. Not even close. Ferris and billygoat are rated at 7500cfm where the windstorm is 6000. That’s a big difference. You have shaft driven on the other two vs clutch and belts on the windstorm. Definitely lose some power because of that. Yes the directional chute is nice and a clutch for the blower not to run all the time while it’s on- but when you buy one of these you buy it to move a ton of leaves. The windstorm will move them- but the other two will throw them across town. I do like the spring floor that you stand on though. It absorbs a lot of shock. The others are ridged i believe. That said- I’m most likely going to sell mine and get the hurricane.


----------



## djt1029

My dealer tried to sell me on the windstorm when I bought my first Ferris, CFM was the only reason I didn't go that way and I have no regrets, whenever I see people running windstorms it doesn't seem like it's even close to as powerful


----------



## J.Ricci

A pair of final walk throughs tomorrow, one being an 11.5 month project. Thanksgiving's right on time this year


----------



## Tony_D

J.Ricci said:


> A pair of final walk throughs tomorrow, one being an 11.5 month project. Thanksgiving's right on time this year


Almost time for hardscape 3.0


----------



## MGLC

J.Ricci said:


> A pair of final walk throughs tomorrow, one being an 11.5 month project. Thanksgiving's right on time this year


You must be dying to get out of there


----------



## iceyman

So i had to reinstall the plow in put together for my dads new truck(his got hit by another plow truck last feb 1-2 storm and totalled out).. believe its a old western with a joystick control. I can get it to go up and down but left and right blows fuse right away.. any ideas.. 3 wires coming from those little cylinder guys on pump block with the seperate + and - hookup


----------



## sota

I mean the most obvious is, check the harness for damage and the connectors for frayed/loose wiring. popping the fuse means something's grounded out. if you can split the system at a connector, try metering the wiring and look for a short.


----------



## Randall Ave

Damaged harness is my best guess. You could get a circuit diagram and test from the controller plug out. Ohm meter, or a fused hot lead and see what wire is Damaged. Why aren't you closer? I probably have a new harness in stocks,


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Damaged harness is my best guess. You could get a circuit diagram and test from the controller plug out. Ohm meter, or a fused hot lead and see what wire is Damaged. Why aren't you closer? I probably have a new harness in stocks,


Can i just run my own wire in the plastic insulation and just butt end connect them right before controller? Its not much of a harness.. 5 wires coming out of controller with 3 going to plow.. one power and one ground i believe


----------



## iceyman

the harness melted last year and i just used a twist locking plug and worked fine


----------



## Randall Ave

If you no what wire, just run a new one, that harness is not expensive to purchase if needed.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> If you no what wire, just run a new one, that harness is not expensive to purchase if needed.


It was the solenoid wire tat was bad .. replaced that first and boom


----------



## iceyman

Also any experience hooking up a fisher 1000 spreader?


----------



## Petr51488

Why are people on marketplace such scum bags? They don’t respond, take days to respond or ghost you.


----------



## MKWL2

Petr51488 said:


> Why are people on marketplace such scum bags? They don’t respond, take days to respond or ghost you.


People in general get more scummy every year it seems... my wife and I have (among other things lol) a Christmas tree farm in Warren County- you would think people coming to a cut your own farm would be relatively wholesome, honest folks... the number of people we have had write us bad checks, steal other people's already tagged trees, leave beer bottles and other crap around the rows of trees I have to clean up... its sad to see society slowly become more and more scummy every year...


----------



## sota

Society in general is devolving. I'm sure some historian or Piled high and Deep certificated dude can show such ebbs and flows historically, but we're definitely trending downward in terms of how society acts and interacts. Is it any wonder I want a buttload of land in the middle of nowhere so i can be left alone?


----------



## fireball

A buttload of land in the middle of nowhere so I. Can be left alone doesn't exist. If you build it, they will come. Nothing like a knock on the door at 3 am and they ask where are they. When you tell them where they are they proceed to argue with you about it. Let the dogs out to show them the way back. Funny thing is when they finally reach cell phone coverage they call 911 to report being attacked by dogs but can't describe where they are located.


----------



## V_Scapes

fireball said:


> A buttload of land in the middle of nowhere so I. Can be left alone doesn't exist. If you build it, they will come. Nothing like a knock on the door at 3 am and they ask where are they. When you tell them where they are they proceed to argue with you about it. Let the dogs out to show them the way back. Funny thing is when they finally reach cell phone coverage they call 911 to report being attacked by dogs but can't describe where they are located.


Sounds like a lovely neighborhood.


----------



## truckie80

Decent people are the minority now, and it's not even close


----------



## sota

sadly right now I live next to one of the majority. :\


----------



## J.Ricci

Devils in first place....is this real life?


----------



## BUFF

fireball said:


> A buttload of land in the middle of nowhere so I. Can be left alone doesn't exist.


Areas like what you described does still exist in the west. I have family members that are ranchers in Wyoming and the most remote is 65miles from the closest grocery store, hardware store, Medical facility and 130 miles from a box store. When you go to town it's an all day affair and hope the roads don't get closed due to weather which can be for days.
I was there this past weekend and Saturday night 3" of snow fell. Got up Sunday morning and around dawn the wind picked up and left due to blowing snow/ground blizzard conditions and it was a slow 65miles to town.
It's a different life and you have to be self reliant and most people wouldn't be able to deal with what Mother Nature throws at you.


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Devils in first place....is this real life?


What a fun game to watch last night especially when they win at the garden. I have tickets for the Jan 7 game can't wait to go.


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> What a fun game to watch last night especially when they win at the garden. I have tickets for the Jan 7 game can't wait to go.


I went last night, it was the most Devils gear I've seen at the Garden since 2012


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> I went last night, it was the most Devils gear I've seen at the Garden since 2012


I heard the let's go devil's chant happening.


----------



## truckie80

Starting my final round of cleanups tomorrow or Friday


----------



## AllAboutGreen

truckie80 said:


> Starting my final round of cleanups tomorrow or Friday


I usually try to get 3 clean ups in, we still have about 40 to go on our 2nd round and looks like im done after that...this weather has been brutal this year.....


----------



## V_Scapes

We should be done by late next week and went through everything twice already. Just a few that need a quick third visit. I saw on a news report in Essex maple trees that were still in full red color, anyone in that area??


----------



## djt1029

truckie80 said:


> Starting my final round of cleanups tomorrow or Friday


With a little luck I'll be done December 10th , very little left at my accounts everything seemed to drop much earlier than usual


----------



## S_Marino87

V_Scapes said:


> We should be done by late next week and went through everything twice already. Just a few that need a quick third visit. I saw on a news report in Essex maple trees that were still in full red color, anyone in that area??


I'm in Essex but I don't landscape. I'm no expert but it does seem like a lot of leaves still on some trees, although with the wind today that might not be the case by morning


----------



## V_Scapes

It was a news12 report, I thought maybe a recording from a couple weeks ago but doubt it. Different world here in upstate NJ I guess.


----------



## Petr51488

I’m in southern Bergen and a lot of the maple trees are still holding their leaves. Full fall color though


----------



## AG09

Green maples definitely still holding on in the Wayne area. I am hoping to be done by next Friday. This rain every week is screwing things up. Now there is potential snow next week, but it is 10 days out so we all know how that goes.... I just wanted to finish cleanups before any snow accumulates.


----------



## MKWL2

V_Scapes said:


> We should be done by late next week and went through everything twice already. Just a few that need a quick third visit. I saw on a news report in Essex maple trees that were still in full red color, anyone in that area??


Norway maples still hanging onto a lot of their leaves even up by Mahwah- we’re on our last pass through, should be done by next thurs/Fri. Can’t get them all, if we tried, we would be making rounds until spring cleanups began lol. Looking forward to wrapping up cleanups next week and a few smaller projects by the 16th or so, then we are calling it a season, back to it 3/6.
Not seeing much on the horizon for snow chances even 10 days out but I guess that could still change.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Week before last they were saying the rain we had last weekend could be snow. Typical warm & wet then cold & dry patterns.


----------



## MGLC

Unfortunately we go right up until just before Christmas, but after this week everywhere should be a breeze.


----------



## Tony_D

Started my final round today, I think I'll be done around Wednesday, none of the stops today had more than a green barrel or two of leaves so far


----------



## truckie80

My guys started finals today, I went ahead of them and did a bunch of gutters. We'll be done Thursday or Friday as well, with about another week of odds and ends and one decent clearing job if the weather holds after that


----------



## V_Scapes

I'm in the same boat as everyone else. I have guys out finishing finals and opened up a feildstone wall rebuild today. Things should really quiet down late next week.


----------



## Mike_C

Residential routes will be done next week, if it doesn't snow after that we'll run through the commercial route an additional time


----------



## MKWL2

V_Scapes said:


> I'm in the same boat as everyone else. I have guys out finishing finals and opened up a feildstone wall rebuild today. Things should really quiet down late next week.


TBH I'm really looking forward to it significantly slowing down, with two 3 week old boys at home I'm looking forward to spending more time with them and getting a break from dealing with customers... hopefully before the snow flies... we shall see.


----------



## treeguyry

After next week I should be falling into a winter schedule, shorter days and 4-5 day work weeks. It would have been starting now if it wasn't for storm work from Wednesday


----------



## S_Marino87

DEP threatened me with a $5k fine today for letting my plumber throw the packaging from new appliances into my dump trailer on a jobsite. Whenever I dump my trailer or truck at the transfer station half the guys I see there are beat up old pickups and vans with no lettering, no DEP number, no nothing and they never have a problem


----------



## V_Scapes

S_Marino87 said:


> DEP threatened me with a $5k fine today for letting my plumber throw the packaging from new appliances into my dump trailer on a jobsite. Whenever I dump my trailer or truck at the transfer station half the guys I see there are beat up old pickups and vans with no lettering, no DEP number, no nothing and they never have a problem


Yet another thing to help squash small businesses.


----------



## BUFF

V_Scapes said:


> Yet another thing to help squash small businesses.


Small business and big government don't mix well.


----------



## MKWL2

S_Marino87 said:


> DEP threatened me with a $5k fine today for letting my plumber throw the packaging from new appliances into my dump trailer on a jobsite. Whenever I dump my trailer or truck at the transfer station half the guys I see there are beat up old pickups and vans with no lettering, no DEP number, no nothing and they never have a problem


How the H*ll did DEP catch wind of that (not that it should matter, but still)? The transfer stations by us have gotten very strict- no one can dump without DEP self generator or A-901 Decals, with DEP numbers and DOT numbers... except of course Joe blow who has passenger plates on his beat '99 F150...

On a related but sort of unrelated note, anyone else noticed how much more aggressively NJDOT and NJSP has been targeting commercial trucks in the last 3-4 months? Wild...


----------



## MKWL2

V_Scapes said:


> Yet another thing to help squash small businesses.


Small business owners don't tend to be big fans of fuhrer Murphy so he has to stick it to us somehow.... last one out of NJ be sure to turn off the lights.


----------



## V_Scapes

I'm also curious why they gave you a hard time, mixed load? I go to Sterling they dont give a ****.


----------



## S_Marino87

MKWL2 said:


> How the H*ll did DEP catch wind of that (not that it should matter, but still)? The transfer stations by us have gotten very strict- no one can dump without DEP self generator or A-901 Decals, with DEP numbers and DOT numbers... except of course Joe blow who has passenger plates on his beat '99 F150...
> 
> On a related but sort of unrelated note, anyone else noticed how much more aggressively NJDOT and NJSP has been targeting commercial trucks in the last 3-4 months? Wild...


I've been trying to figure it out and can only think of them just getting "lucky" (in their eyes) and driving by. I don't rent it out, my electrician and plumber occasionally toss some crap like that in when they're done with their part on my jobs and thats it.


----------



## S_Marino87

V_Scapes said:


> I'm also curious why they gave you a hard time, mixed load? I go to Sterling they dont give a ****.


Only your employees can load a dumpster/dump truck/trailer that has a self generator sticker...they asked his guys if they worked for me (logo/company name, phone #, dep# self generator sticker, gvwr, yardage capacity all on the trailer) then called me. All this over them throwing some shrink wrap and packaging from the appliances. The cardboard wasn't even in there, they broke that all down and left it in the customers garage for recycling pickup


----------



## V_Scapes

S_Marino87 said:


> Only your employees can load a dumpster/dump truck/trailer that has a self generator sticker...they asked his guys if they worked for me (logo/company name, phone #, dep# self generator sticker, gvwr, yardage capacity all on the trailer) then called me. All this over them throwing some shrink wrap and packaging from the appliances. The cardboard wasn't even in there, they broke that all down and left it in the customers garage for recycling pickup


Wow


----------



## sota

..... rain


----------



## J.Ricci

S_Marino87 said:


> Only your employees can load a dumpster/dump truck/trailer that has a self generator sticker...they asked his guys if they worked for me (logo/company name, phone #, dep# self generator sticker, gvwr, yardage capacity all on the trailer) then called me. All this over them throwing some shrink wrap and packaging from the appliances. The cardboard wasn't even in there, they broke that all down and left it in the customers garage for recycling pickup


Wow. New Jersey finds a way to sink to a new low on a near daily basis


----------



## MKWL2

S_Marino87 said:


> Only your employees can load a dumpster/dump truck/trailer that has a self generator sticker...they asked his guys if they worked for me (logo/company name, phone #, dep# self generator sticker, gvwr, yardage capacity all on the trailer) then called me. All this over them throwing some shrink wrap and packaging from the appliances. The cardboard wasn't even in there, they broke that all down and left it in the customers garage for recycling pickup


That’s insane. No good deed goes unpunished…


----------



## Tony_D

That's crazy. So if his guys just put the stuff in garbage bags and left it on the side then your guys threw it in the trailer it would've been fine? Most of the rules for stuff like that in New Jersey don't seem to make any sense


----------



## V_Scapes

DEP was on-site I assume?


----------



## S_Marino87

V_Scapes said:


> DEP was on-site I assume?


Yeah one of their inspectors or whatever they call themselves stopped at the job and decided to be a dick


----------



## AG09

MKWL2 said:


> On a related but sort of unrelated note, anyone else noticed how much more aggressively NJDOT and NJSP has been targeting commercial trucks in the last 3-4 months? Wild...


For the past 2 years they have been on route 23 in the Wayne/Pequannock area targeting a variety of different commercial vehicles, but none of those f150s with single axle trailers that are overloaded. Probably because they know they cant get any money out of them.


----------



## Mike_C

Like everything else, it's not really about enforcement, it's about collecting revenue.


----------



## MKWL2

Mike_C said:


> Like everything else, it's not really about enforcement, it's about collecting revenue.


Truer words have never been spoken. Nothing says “a stronger and fairer New Jersey” like targeting those who are actually out there trying to make a living versus sitting home collecting gov’t benefits…


----------



## treeguyry

Sound like they're the same type of a-holes who get jobs as shade tree members - the tree police have shut us down a few times this year in different towns for complete BS reasons, I don't handle the permits homeowners do (not wasting my time pulling 12-20, or more, permits a week in busy season) and we've had them stop us because the permit doesn't specifically state that a crane will be used, or that the homeowner marked the tree wrong, or my personal favorite - measuring the diameter of additional borderline sapling size trees the homeowner decided to add to the project at the last minute.


----------



## Tony_D

Half way through my final round. I hope we can get a couple in tomorrow morning before the rain starts


----------



## V_Scapes

Tony_D said:


> Half way through my final round. I hope we can get a couple in tomorrow morning before the rain starts


Looking like this garbage weather pattern will persist into next week.


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> Looking like this garbage weather pattern will persist into next week.


Yup and it blows. I just want to be done with cleanups. If the weather holds out and we only lose one day to rain, I can potentially finish end of the week. But it is a long shot.


----------



## djt1029

I'm in the same boat, we'll probably finish Monday or Tuesday next week


----------



## AllAboutGreen

Looking like finish line is next week for me too


----------



## Petr51488

Never thought I would be excited for 4.99 diesel


----------



## truckie80

I didn't expect it but we were able to put in pretty close to a full day yesterday


----------



## Tony_D

We're taking an early lunch today hopefully the little bit of rain thats hanging on stops by the time we finish. If we can get enough done today, I'll finish tomorrow


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> I didn't expect it but we were able to put in pretty close to a full day yesterday


Better man than me I told my guys to stay home. Much better today and the reminder of the week looks decent.


----------



## truckie80

V_Scapes said:


> Better man than me I told my guys to stay home. Much better today and the reminder of the week looks decent.


I actually thought today was worse than yesterday (before 2pm yesterday at least) after being out there again


----------



## prezek

Muddy. Muddy. Mess down here in northern maryland…I need at least 5 decent days to wrap up. Decent Tomorrow and Friday. Chance of snow Saturday. Decent Monday. Decent Tuesday. Rain Wednesday and Thursday…


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Up North could see another salt event Sun-Mon.


----------



## Randall Ave

Weather Channel site is showing 1-3 inches. But that will change multiple times.


----------



## V_Scapes

Kevin_NJ said:


> Up North could see another salt event Sun-Mon.


And that's about all I feel like dealing with right now.


----------



## shawn_

Hopefully that salt event pushes a tad south


----------



## sota

yea I don't wanna get racing into plow mode just yet.
am predicting delayed opening or no school for my kid on monday.


----------



## truckie80

I picked up a pallet of salt today, so now that I'm prepared it probably won't happen


----------



## MKWL2

We wrapped up cleanups today, few odds and ends to work on tomorrow and early next week then it's firewood production time- looking like we might get to shake some salt Sunday night- we shall see...


----------



## Petr51488

MKWL2 said:


> We wrapped up cleanups today, few odds and ends to work on tomorrow and early next week then it's firewood production time- looking like we might get to shake some salt Sunday night- we shall see...


what kind of splitter do you have?


----------



## iceyman

12th is for the hudson valley.. after that is when our storm chances increase.. 17th ish and 23ish good storm signals for the pattern we have coming


----------



## sota

guess it's time I activate my 33andrain web tab again?


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> guess it's time I activate my 33andrain web tab again?


Pattern is loaded with potential coming up


----------



## shawn_

Icy man weather services are back!!!!


----------



## V_Scapes

Wrapped up a project this morning and cleanups in the afternoon. Setting up one of the trucks for snow tomorrow.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Pattern is loaded with potential coming up


We are happy that you are here. I am sure I am speaking for everyone.


----------



## MKWL2

Petr51488 said:


> what kind of splitter do you have?


At the moment two County line splitters- looking to upgrade to a Wolfe Ridge 28C hopefully next year...


----------



## MKWL2

V_Scapes said:


> Wrapped up a project this morning and cleanups in the afternoon. Setting up one of the trucks for snow tomorrow.


That was today's project- we'll see what happens Sunday...


----------



## sota

I was gonna potentially get bizzy turning the jeep into plow mode, but the minivan decided to yeet it's left front brake apparently. started locking up and by the time I got home it was glowing bright red. so I gotta sort that out tomorrow first.


----------



## V_Scapes

MKWL2 said:


> At the moment two County line splitters- looking to upgrade to a Wolfe Ridge 28C hopefully next year...


Not sure what that model looks like but me and 3 buddies split a timber wolf tw5 this year and it's been a game changer, really ramps up production.


----------



## Petr51488

MKWL2 said:


> At the moment two County line splitters- looking to upgrade to a Wolfe Ridge 28C hopefully next year...


i bought the 28c last year. Great machine. With the right size logs and a 6 way wedge- 2 of us got 2 cords done in an hour. I’ve been looking into box wedge splitters also. I think Easton made has an interchangeable box wedge/ adjustable 4 way in one machine. If You have any questions on the Wolfe ridge- let me know. I have a little over 100 hours on mine. 6 month lead on them.


----------



## Tony_D

How many cords of wood are you guys who do firewood selling in a season? I'm still trying to find something to make some money with in the winter, the problem with firewood for me is not having space for much storage


----------



## S_Marino87

Where do you guys buy your trailers from? I'm throwing around the idea of buying an enclosed trailer instead of buying another truck. I bought my dump trailer way out in PA years ago but I don't feel like taking that ride again


----------



## V_Scapes

S_Marino87 said:


> Where do you guys buy your trailers from? I'm throwing around the idea of buying an enclosed trailer instead of buying another truck. I bought my dump trailer way out in PA years ago but I don't feel like taking that ride again


I bought both my trailers from Performance Trailer in Flanders.


----------



## MGLC

Performance Trailer is great. I've dealt with Roxbury a few times as well and they've also been good. I know they had a bad rap on here, but I had no issues with them.


----------



## Randall Ave

I purchased the flat bed for my Ford at Performance, nice people. And Roxbury are good also. They usually have a decent trailer inventory.


----------



## djt1029

I dealt with Roxbury years ago and they weren't good, but I just bought another trailer there this week and they were great. I only went back because they had exactly what I wanted in stock, and I was hearing months lead time from everywhere else but now I wouldn't hesitate to go back


----------



## MKWL2

I had always used performance trailers- good people to deal with- wouldn’t special order a cam from them again though, came in 7 months late and that was in 2017 before Covid excuses….
On a different note, anyone run into issues NJSP hassling guys for not having a CDL-A pulling a trailer over 10k gvwr? Gross combo was 25,500 truck and trailer, trailer at 14,000. Have heard both ways.


----------



## J.Ricci

MKWL2 said:


> I had always used performance trailers- good people to deal with- wouldn’t special order a cam from them again though, came in 7 months late and that was in 2017 before Covid excuses….
> On a different note, anyone run into issues NJSP hassling guys for not having a CDL-A pulling a trailer over 10k gvwr? Gross combo was 25,500 truck and trailer, trailer at 14,000. Have heard both ways.


Directly from multiple troopers - they're supposed to try and find a way to write a ticket every time they stop a commercial vehicle at gov murphy's request


----------



## V_Scapes

Still a light steady snow here but it's slow to accumulate. Ran out before and everything was blacktop. At this point I'll be setting an early alarm.


----------



## Randall Ave

Getting a little snow here.


----------



## MKWL2

J.Ricci said:


> Directly from multiple troopers - they're supposed to try and find a way to write a ticket every time they stop a commercial vehicle at gov murphy's request


That sounds about right... getting more and more difficult to justify being in business in this state every year...


----------



## djt1029

Alarm's set for tomorrow morning, I ran through a few places that are open tonight and did a little salting to play it safe. Radar and hourly seem to show it stopping by 11pm here


----------



## truckie80

We ended up with a coating, about to head out to run through the salting list


----------



## AllAboutGreen

eastern Union County was all rain all day yesterday, ended around 11pm last night. temps were between 30-32 around 4am so we salted our high priority places and checked a couple others that were not icy and drying out around 5:30am. I didn't want to start the season on the wrong foot. Good test run for the guys and some of the equipment.


----------



## V_Scapes

Full salt run here, just not quite enough to scrape. Nice way to start the week.


----------



## Mike_C

Full salt run, scraped the northwestern half of the route


----------



## S_Marino87

Skipped a few, but it was close to a full salt route here as well.


----------



## Tony_D

It only stuck on grass here, other than a few little patches but nothing for me to do with this one.


----------



## sota

I ain't even got the plow out yet.


----------



## MKWL2

Full salt run in NW Bergen- saw a few guys out scraping driveways that were half bare and maybe 1” on the other half- I guess you do what you have to do lol


----------



## V_Scapes

Another potential mess Thursday/Friday.


----------



## treeguyry

Started our work day at 9:30 today, not to rub it in.

Although I was up around 3 with a crying child, but that's still better than a 3am snow plowing alarm


----------



## sota

BJ's lot in Watchung was pure WHITE from salt.


----------



## BUFF

sota said:


> BJ's lot in Watchung was pure WHITE from salt.


That's called Vancouvering....


----------



## sota

I thought it was cocaine'ing.
I swear I got high blood pressure just from walking into the store, from all the salt in the air.


----------



## AllAboutGreen

V_Scapes said:


> Another potential mess Thursday/Friday.



NW corner of NJ going to get it again, rain for everyone else


----------



## V_Scapes

AllAboutGreen said:


> NW corner of NJ going to get it again, rain for everyone else


Makes perfect sense since I'm in my buddies wedding on Friday.


----------



## Randall Ave

Was up a 4AM, channel 12 said the words, a coastal storm, coming from the west? 
I have two township busted salt trucks sitting here. I am already tired of winter.


----------



## truckie80

Randall Ave said:


> Was up a 4AM, channel 12 said the words, a coastal storm, coming from the west?
> I have two township busted salt trucks sitting here. I am already tired of winter.


From what I've seen, it seems like a mix to a lot of rain


----------



## S_Marino87

I took a ride to Performance trailers today and wasn't expecting the price tag on a 10k gvwr enclosed trailer, close to 20k for some of them. I think I might be leaning towards another truck


----------



## Tony_D

S_Marino87 said:


> I took a ride to Performance trailers today and wasn't expecting the price tag on a 10k gvwr enclosed trailer, close to 20k for some of them. I think I might be leaning towards another truck


$20,000? Holy ****


----------



## sota

trailer prices are beyond ********. they even make used car prices look sane.
I've got a line on a manufacturer in GA (where they all are practically) and their price is getting into my zone.


----------



## Mike_C

S_Marino87 said:


> I took a ride to Performance trailers today and wasn't expecting the price tag on a 10k gvwr enclosed trailer, close to 20k for some of them. I think I might be leaning towards another truck


You know where you could get a nice new company truck or trailer....


----------



## Petr51488

Have fun with this one guys. Thank god it’s rain for me! I have a handful of cleanups to finish


----------



## Randall Ave

Starten to spit some snow here.


----------



## MKWL2

Roads are a disaster in Northern Warren co- we've had 5 MVA's on 80 in the last hour... I guess NJDOT got caught with their pants down this time...

Looks like NW Bergen is going to be mostly rain?


----------



## V_Scapes

Just got back from pre treating and re loaded the v box. Dumping snow pretty good at the moment so hurry up and wait now. I haven't seen two forecasts that are alike. Happy winter.


----------



## djt1029

All rain here from the start


----------



## Randall Ave

Just got called out by the township, I guess I am doing roads tonight.


----------



## MKWL2

Little off topic (again) but anyone work with Tony Sanchez Ltd in Ledgewood for truck body work? Planning to have them do a switch n go conversion on my 2016 F650 but before I pull the trigger looking for input on the SNG system and how they are as an installer.


----------



## Randall Ave

Randall Ave said:


> Just got called out by the township, I guess I am doing roads tonight.


And it was garbage day. How many points do I get per can?


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> And it was garbage day. How many points do I get per can?


Same as mailbox's.....


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Same as mailbox's.....


Already got me one with my right mirror.


----------



## m_ice

Randall Ave said:


> Already got me one with my right mirror.


You relocated to Michigan and driving a street sweeper @BossPlow2010


----------



## truckie80

We had a very brief mix, but it's been all rain


----------



## V_Scapes

All elevation here has snow, close to 3 here but down the road black pavement. Came from the Jefferson area before and it was a disaster. Doubt we'll even need to salt in the morning.


----------



## AG09

MKWL2 said:


> Little off topic (again) but anyone work with Tony Sanchez Ltd in Ledgewood for truck body work? Planning to have them do a switch n go conversion on my 2016 F650 but before I pull the trigger looking for input on the SNG system and how they are as an installer.


They did my first SNG back in 2011 and did great work with all the customizing I had done. I bought another SNG in 2015 pre built because I was in a pinch and I had to fight with Dejana to install mounting brackets that should have installed but were not on the front of the sng frame to the truck frame like my other truck.


----------



## Mike_C

Typical jersey storm, plow and salt one side of the route, salt the middle, and absolutely nothing on the east side.


----------



## MGLC

MKWL2 said:


> Little off topic (again) but anyone work with Tony Sanchez Ltd in Ledgewood for truck body work? Planning to have them do a switch n go conversion on my 2016 F650 but before I pull the trigger looking for input on the SNG system and how they are as an installer.


They did my hooklift and a service body, I can't speak to their work on switch n go, but they were great to deal with overall.


----------



## MKWL2

Thanks guys- anyone run into issues loading a 35 size mini ex onto an 11’ SNG setup?


----------



## Randall Ave

MGLC said:


> They did my hooklift and a service body, I can't speak to their work on switch n go, but they were great to deal with overall.


Any work I have seen from them has been good. I have seen work from other places and it's like, what the heck were they thinking.


----------



## AG09

MKWL2 said:


> Thanks guys- anyone run into issues loading a 35 size mini ex onto an 11’ SNG setup?


I have an e26 and have never tried that only have done a can with my mt85. I have seen guys load s650's on them, but that seems sketchy to me. If you are considering using it to move your mini ex think about getting the dovetail flatbed. One thing I will tell you is to order a can with barn doors in the back.


----------



## MKWL2

Thanks, yup ordering with 11’ dovetail flatbed, one heavy duty can and converting my existing mason dump to the SNG.


AG09 said:


> I have an e26 and have never tried that only have done a can with my mt85. I have seen guys load s650's on them, but that seems sketchy to me. If you are considering using it to move your mini ex think about getting the dovetail flatbed. One thing I will tell you is to order a can with barn doors in the back.


----------



## AG09

MKWL2 said:


> Thanks, yup ordering with 11’ dovetail flatbed, one heavy duty can and converting my existing mason dump to the SNG.


No problem. Also, if you plan on putting a salter on the truck get the flat bed with the stands and mesh floor. It will save you from beating up your dovetail flatbed.


----------



## Tony_D

Are we just getting rain this week?


----------



## shawn_

Tony_D said:


> Are we just getting rain this week?


looks like it


----------



## S_Marino87

Good, I'm looking forward to a little break for Christmas


----------



## Kevin_NJ

NW could see a burst of mix at the beginning. Everyone else at the end. Temps are expected to take a massive drop as/after the precip moves out.


----------



## Mike_C

2" + of rain possible, realistically we should all be glad this is a warm storm. 2ft of snow ending on the 23rd would make us miss Christmas Eve and Christmas Day


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> 2" + of rain possible, realistically we should all be glad this is a warm storm. 2ft of snow ending on the 23rd would make us miss Christmas Eve and Christmas Day


Amen to that. Would be happy with a salt run when the temps crash.


----------



## truckie80

Mike_C said:


> 2" + of rain possible, realistically we should all be glad this is a warm storm. 2ft of snow ending on the 23rd would make us miss Christmas Eve and Christmas Day


I've worked enough Christmas Eves/Days at the firehouse, very excited to be in the clear with this storm


----------



## MKWL2

Glad it’s not going to be all snow- looks like 2-3” of rain across about 36 hours… 20-30” of snow in that timeframe would be the same nightmare we had two winters ago… no thanks.


----------



## treeguyry

I saw some forecasts calling for 45-55mph + wind gusts, which could mean working Christmas 2 out of the last 3 years for me.


----------



## Kvston

MKWL2 said:


> Thanks guys- anyone run into issues loading a 35 size mini ex onto an 11’ SNG setup?


We’ve put out cat 289D3 on our 15’ SNG. Probably stand the boom up on the mini while loading and drop it when loaded with a flag on it.


----------



## V_Scapes

No word from LAB yet...


----------



## truckie80

V_Scapes said:


> No word from LAB yet...


I'll stand in - Winters over it's already almost Christmas, remember that storm years ago? *insert date, snow totals and hours plowed *


----------



## MKWL2

truckie80 said:


> I'll stand in - Winters over it's already almost Christmas, remember that storm years ago? *insert date, snow totals and hours plowed *


----------



## MKWL2

Kvston said:


> We’ve put out cat 289D3 on our 15’ SNG. Probably stand the boom up on the mini while loading and drop it when loaded with a flag on it.


Thanks, that's what I'm thinking too- it'd be a little tight on the 11' so they're going to order us a 12'- little more space to get the boom on there without it hanging way off the back...


----------



## djt1029

Unless we get snow or ice before then, today’s the last day of work until January 2nd for us. Looking forward to the break


----------



## J.Ricci

Today is it for us also, extended forecast shows it warming up after New Years, better to just wait it out


----------



## Randall Ave

Just got back from a Shop Rite trailer door in West Caldwell. I'm closed till Tuesday. Now it is off to the mall. If I can get some cash from the wife.


----------



## MGLC

We need to work one day, two at the most next week to finish up a project, but that's it until 2023.


----------



## iceyman

Guys watch for a real quick freeze around 2-3 pm.. possible snow for a time as the temps drop.. could go from wet to ice in minutes


----------



## treeguyry

The trimming crew went out about an hour ago to take care of a few people who called about limbs falling last night and one small pruning job, sent another two guys out for some stumps, and I'm going to just hang out and wait for calls for storm work


----------



## Randall Ave

Getting breezy up here on the hill. Thank God the driver at Another ShopRite just ripped the gladhands off the trailer, otherwise I'd be out shopping.


----------



## Randall Ave

Was in Parsippany. The way back on 80 saw multiple tri axles staged loaded with salt, and staged tow trucks all waiting for the shiz storm to start.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Was in Parsippany. The way back on 80 saw multiple tri axles staged loaded with salt, and staged tow trucks all waiting for the shiz storm to start.


They should be pre-plowing....


----------



## prezek

North east maryland-Wind took care of most of our places…trees down everywhere though.


----------



## Randall Ave

Wind is really cranking now. I retreated to Outback, nice and quiet in here. And beer on tap.


----------



## V_Scapes

Just got back from a salt run and can't believe how fast the temps dropped.


----------



## djt1029

Sun came out earlier, combined with the wind almost everything dried out out here. Just got back from salting, probably just a little spot salting in the morning and we'll be good to go


----------



## truckie80

Alarm is set for early tomorrow morning. Bitter cold out there


----------



## Randall Ave

Got 4* out there now, nasty. Considering it was 55 this morning.


----------



## treeguyry

This may be the most miserable priority call I've ever had - a tree down into an ambulance company's parking lot, apparently leaning on at least 2 of their vehicles. Wind gusts around 40, wind chill -13 Sitting in my pickup now waiting for the big boys to warm up and a few more of the guys to get here 

Can't complain too much though


----------



## Tony_D

treeguyry said:


> This may be the most miserable priority call I've ever had - a tree down into an ambulance company's parking lot, apparently leaning on at least 2 of their vehicles. Wind gusts around 40, wind chill -13 Sitting in my pickup now waiting for the big boys to warm up and a few more of the guys to get here
> 
> Can't complain too much though


Sounds expensive. Wind's picked up a lot here, you're probably going to be busy tomorrow


----------



## S_Marino87

Salt runs done, wasn’t bad just some patches of ice but enough to salt everywhere, time to attempt to wrap my wife’s presents...you would think measuring and stuff would translate from carpentry, but it doesn’t


----------



## treeguyry

I don't think I've ever been as cold as I was last night, heading out now to get a couple jobs done and look at a few more for Monday

2 out of the last 3 years doing tree work on either Christmas Eve or Christmas Day, what are the odds


----------



## prezek

treeguyry said:


> I don't think I've ever been as cold as I was last night, heading out now to get a couple jobs done and look at a few more for Monday
> 
> 2 out of the last 3 years doing tree work on either Christmas Eve or Christmas Day, what are the odds


67%….I’ll see myself out. Merry Christmas. Stay safe.


----------



## sota

minivan's cooling system apparently didn't have the right fluidic ratios, as it froze over internally. that problem is now fixed.


----------



## sota

and yea it was/is BRUTALLY cold out. coldest I can remember since I bought the plow in 2014.


----------



## Randall Ave

Merry Christmas to the New Jersey guys here.


----------



## J.Ricci

Merry Christmas boys


----------



## V_Scapes

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## truckie80

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Tony_D

merry christmas!


----------



## MGLC

Merry Christmas everyone, hope everyone enjoyed their 7 fishes last night


----------



## S_Marino87

MGLC said:


> Merry Christmas everyone, hope everyone enjoyed their 7 fishes last night


Now it's almost more trouble than its worth, this kid's allergic to this, this one's allergic to that, this one thinks fish have feelings and we should be inviting them to Christmas Eve instead of eating them


----------



## Mike_C

Merry Christmas everybody


----------



## treeguyry

Hope everyone had a good Christmas!


----------



## iceyman

Hope everyone had a great christmas.. its crazy whats happening up in buffalo.. blizzard conditions for 40 hours straight.. people freezing to death in their cars.. just wild stuff


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Hope everyone had a great christmas.. its crazy whats happening up in buffalo.. blizzard conditions for 40 hours straight.. people freezing to death in their cars.. just wild stuff


5-6' I saw? Many roads impassable would not want to be near there.


----------



## MKWL2

iceyman said:


> Hope everyone had a great christmas.. its crazy whats happening up in buffalo.. blizzard conditions for 40 hours straight.. people freezing to death in their cars.. just wild stuff


That sounds like a bad time- they’ve had a rough start to the season up there…


----------



## S_Marino87

30ft drifts against buildings, insanity


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Hope everyone had a great christmas.. its crazy whats happening up in buffalo.. blizzard conditions for 40 hours straight.. people freezing to death in their cars.. just wild stuff


Don't want that here. The occasional 30 inch storm is a challenge enough. That many people dead, I read rescue crews could not get to some people. Others found in snow banks. Very sad.


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> Hope everyone had a great christmas.. its crazy whats happening up in buffalo.. blizzard conditions for 40 hours straight.. people freezing to death in their cars.. just wild stuff


WHY, just WHY do people need to be on the roads and freeze to death?


----------



## gman2310

What’s everyone paying for straight salt to get delivered? Looking for Ocean County area?


----------



## V_Scapes

92/TN to Passaic county


----------



## Freshwater

iceyman said:


> Hope everyone had a great christmas.. its crazy whats happening up in buffalo.. blizzard conditions for 40 hours straight.. people freezing to death in their cars.. just wild stuff


And it the second time theyve been hit like that month or so apart.


----------



## sota

iceyman said:


> Hope everyone had a great christmas.. its crazy whats happening up in buffalo.. blizzard conditions for 40 hours straight.. people freezing to death in their cars.. just wild stuff


don't forget the ferals looting within 48 hours of the event.


----------



## V_Scapes

sota said:


> don't forget the ferals looting within 48 hours of the event.


Hard to believe your not up there making a boat load of cash.


----------



## treeguyry

I think the craziest thing I've seen from up there is the houses completely frozen over with the mist off the lake. It's like a scene right out of the day after tomorrow


----------



## sota

V_Scapes said:


> Hard to believe your not up there making a boat load of cash.


even _I_ know that's too much for even me to handle. they got straight up MURDERED with snow.
could I handle plowing a 70" total snow storm? possibly, if it took 2 weeks for that much to fall.


----------



## MGLC

Back out today planting Norways, hoping to finish up today so we can take the rest of the week off


----------



## djt1029

MGLC said:


> Back out today planting Norways, hoping to finish up today so we can take the rest of the week off


I picked up a load of boxwood today for next week, sun was shining and it was in the 40s. The real reminder that it's winter was that every single one was frozen to the pallets.


----------



## Petr51488

I know this means nothing to prob all of you- but I just found out Honda is stopping production of all their mowers. That’s all I use is the Honda commercials. Time to stock up I guess


----------



## Mountain Bob

Ya, they announced it a few months back.


----------



## V_Scapes

We have a 21" Honda in the trailer that has been bullet proof despite the abuse it takes every year.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

They stopping production of all small engines? I hope not.


----------



## S_Marino87

Hope not they make the best generators on the market


----------



## Petr51488

Kevin_NJ said:


> They stopping production of all small engines? I hope not.


No, just their 21” mowers. Apparently where those are being built in NC, it will now be a side by side factory


----------



## Randall Ave

Nice out there today. Just washed and spray waxed my truck, four to go. If that doesn't make it snow nothing will.


----------



## sota

I hosed down and salt-away'ed the wife's car, after our trip out to western PA. PENDOT sure didn't spare the salt on the turnpike!


----------



## Tony_D

Randall Ave said:


> Nice out there today. Just washed and spray waxed my truck, four to go. If that doesn't make it snow nothing will.


Looks like you just brought the rain instead

Hardscape 3.0 started today, got my first time on the excavator this morning and I'm jealous of all you guys who do this regularly.


----------



## AllAboutGreen

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year guys. I hope we get some snow at SOME point this year!!


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Ten days......


----------



## S_Marino87

Kevin_NJ said:


> Ten days......


Or 20


----------



## AllAboutGreen

haha


----------



## Randall Ave

S_Marino87 said:


> Or 20


You would think a SUPER moderator could tell us when it is going to snow.


----------



## V_Scapes

Not even a salt run in sight. It's ok I've got plenty of stuff to do that I've been blowing off since last winter.


----------



## sota

this sucks


----------



## J.Ricci

Tony_D said:


> Hardscape 3.0 started today, got my first time on the excavator this morning and I'm jealous of all you guys who do this regularly.


Oh great, which one of those idiots authorized that?


----------



## Randall Ave

What a nice day, for January. We should all call in sick.


----------



## truckie80

Beautiful day to do some touch ups on a few houses


----------



## sota

cleaned the garage again (it never ends really).
exhaust came in for the minivan. took some wrangling but it's installed.
apparently walker considers a 2.5" pipe size to be just a suggestion rather than an actual hard figure to follow.
had to cut a piece off the old muffler piping to make an insert sleeve, to fill the gap. it was THAT big, such that the clamp could never tighten down that far.
also had to put a couple relief cuts in the pipes to allow them to crush down sufficiently.

a stark contrast to the jeep exhaust work, which literally took longer to pick up from the store 10 minute away, than it did to remove and install the replacement. perfect fit on that one.


----------



## sota

WHEN THE HECK IS IT GONNA SNOW ALREADY!!?!?!?


----------



## MKWL2

Honestly I’m loving this weather, spending time with my twins, getting caught up on a slew of things I’ve been putting off around my house and farm, no complaints here.


----------



## V_Scapes

MKWL2 said:


> Honestly I’m loving this weather, spending time with my twins, getting caught up on a slew of things I’ve been putting off around my house and farm, no complaints here.


Same here man getting so much done since it warmed up.


----------



## MKWL2

V_Scapes said:


> Same here man getting so much done since it warmed up.


It's nice to get a jump on things for a change.


----------



## AllAboutGreen

I def am enjoying the time to catch up and gets things in order, but my bank account would appreciate some snow at some point this winter (or a couple more salts at least)


----------



## Randall Ave

I've been somewhat busy, but mostly municipal so you wait, and wait. My insurance agent called, started off with, we need to talk. Rates are jumping up. This ain't going to go well.


----------



## Kvston

We are in the same boat up here in the Adirondacks. We have construction going but its spotty on getting things done jumping back and forth to snow so my bank account is thin, lost of stuff going, wonder when I'll get something to a draw point. hopefully next week.


----------



## V_Scapes

Kvston said:


> We are in the same boat up here in the Adirondacks. We have construction going but its spotty on getting things done jumping back and forth to snow so my bank account is thin, lost of stuff going, wonder when I'll get something to a draw point. hopefully next week.


Where in the Adirondacks?


----------



## djt1029

No complaints here, we got a trailer load of green giants and around 100 boxwood in the ground this week on a job. Not bad for January


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> No complaints here, we got a trailer load of green giants and around 100 boxwood in the ground this week on a job. Not bad for January


No worries about desiccation with planting evergreens in the winter?


----------



## sota

Randall Ave said:


> I've been somewhat busy, but mostly municipal so you wait, and wait. My insurance agent called, started off with, we need to talk. Rates are jumping up. This ain't going to go well.


Insurance (lawyers really) kill everything.


----------



## Kvston

V_Scapes said:


> Where in the Adirondacks?


Chestertown above Lake George.


----------



## MGLC

V_Scapes said:


> No worries about desiccation with planting evergreens in the winter?


If they're big enough trees you're pretty safe way deeper into the winter than most would expect, especially in a mild stretch like we're having. We usually don't stop planting until theres snowpack, just pickier about what I'm willing to plant.


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> No worries about desiccation with planting evergreens in the winter?


Not really. If they were small I'd be a little worried, but they're 12 footers and should be fine. 

I don't usually start planting until March but the extended forecast seems to stay pretty warm, even though back before Christmas the forecasters were telling us to expect a long period of way below average temperatures


----------



## truckie80

djt1029 said:


> Not really. If they were small I'd be a little worried, but they're 12 footers and should be fine.
> 
> I don't usually start planting until March but the extended forecast seems to stay pretty warm, even though back before Christmas the forecasters were telling us to expect a long period of way below average temperatures


I know it's just the weather channel but my phone shows basically 40s and 50s all the way to the end of the extended forecast


----------



## Randall Ave

There's nothing in the works at all.


----------



## V_Scapes

Money well spent on devil's tickets today.


----------



## iceyman

At least its only January 5th.. long way to go


----------



## sota

I think we're smoked for the year.
pessimism has set in.


----------



## MKWL2

We’ll get snow… in late February and March… when we are all trying to get started on spring work, when no one wants the snow… aaahhh Mother Nature


----------



## Mike_C

No plowable snow is what it is, but no chances to salt is frustrating. Cranking out the regular work though at a record pace for January 



V_Scapes said:


> Money well spent on devil's tickets today.


Hopefully that was the game to get them back on track.


----------



## shawn_

Yeah a few salt runs would be beautiful right about now…..


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Some of you guys should get a salt run out of this, no?


----------



## V_Scapes

Kevin_NJ said:


> Some of you guys should get a salt run out of this, no?
> 
> View attachment 261356


Fingers crossed as long as pavement temps aren't too warm.


----------



## Randall Ave

Kevin_NJ said:


> Some of you guys should get a salt run out of this, no?
> 
> View attachment 261356


So your sayen I need to finish the township salter sitting in the shop???


----------



## sota

be nice if we gave up salting and told people to make sure their vehicles are properly equipped, then fined/ticketed to death everyone who crashed or caused emergency services to respond.

gone are the days of getting some local cop to gently put his bash bar against your rear bumper, and start pushing to get you out (poorly choosen turn around spot/lot.)


----------



## djt1029

sota said:


> be nice if we gave up salting


**** that


----------



## treeguyry

Yeah I don't think a lot of guys are going to want to give up their best profit margin service


----------



## shawn_

Yeah definitely not giving up salting for any circumstances lol….


----------



## S_Marino87

Looks like we're missing the opportunity to salt in the morning, phone shows nothing anymore


----------



## shawn_

Nada here


----------



## AllAboutGreen

Another dud......light rain and temps in the mid 30's in eastern union county this am


----------



## truckie80

We had some light flurries but nothing stuck, no salting. I’m heading upstate this weekend, might as well enjoy this stretch of no snow here


----------



## sota

they salted the snot out of the roads and the BJs lot near me.

and yea, I figured the pitchforks would come out for wanting salting to be done away with.


----------



## Hydromaster

sota said:


> be nice if we gave up salting and told people to make sure their vehicles are properly equipped, then fined/ticketed to death everyone who crashed or caused emergency services to respond.
> 
> gone are the days of getting some local cop to gently put his bash bar against your rear bumper, and start pushing to get you out (poorly choosen turn around spot/lot.)


That would be great more tickets for careless driving driving stupid people doing stupid things she gets stupid tickets.

I guess if they’re not responsible enough and can’t make the right decisions maybe they shouldn’t be driving.

It’s like owning a Corvette and thinking gee why the heck can’t I go over the Rubicon Trail.

I have a car with summer tires on it .
I think I should be able to drive in any amount of snow in any conditions because doggone it I pay taxes.

please.

For a bunch of guys who say they’re independent they sure want to live in a
nanny state.


----------



## V_Scapes

sota said:


> they salted the snot out of the roads and the BJs lot near me.
> 
> and yea, I figured the pitchforks would come out for wanting salting to be done away with.


Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## sota

Hydromaster said:


> That would be great more tickets for careless driving driving stupid people doing stupid things she gets stupid tickets.
> 
> I guess if they’re not responsible enough and can’t make the right decisions maybe they shouldn’t be driving.
> 
> It’s like owning a Corvette and thinking gee why the heck can’t I go over the Rubicon Trail.
> 
> I have a car with summer tires on it .
> I think I should be able to drive in any amount of snow in any conditions because doggone it I pay taxes.
> 
> please.
> 
> For a bunch of guys who say they’re independent they sure want to live in a
> nanny state.


I think, you and I are on the same page. 

There's a dood in a 350z that EVERY )($)% YEAR gets stuck in front of my house, on the first big snow storm of the year.
Why? because summer tires in a RWD "sports" car.
I know it's the same car, because same color and more importantly, same license plate!


----------



## HeatMiser

Hope everyone had a great Christmas / New Years. Figured I would check in and see how everyone was making out with no snow yet and nothing for the foreseeable future. I knew most of you would be enjoying it. Happy to see Icey's around, is LAB still MIA?


----------



## truckie80

HeatMiser said:


> Hope everyone had a great Christmas / New Years. Figured I would check in and see how everyone was making out with no snow yet and nothing for the foreseeable future. I knew most of you would be enjoying it. Happy to see Icey's around, is LAB still MIA?


Good to hear from you, don't forget about us miserable bastards while you're out there living the dream.


----------



## J.Ricci

truckie80 said:


> Good to hear from you, don't forget about us miserable bastards while you're out there living the dream.


He probably forgot his password, you know how alzheimer's can be


----------



## iceyman

Its easy to give up on winter but we have a loooonng way to go.. selling a decent amount of ice cream still tho so cant complain


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Its easy to give up on winter but we have a loooonng way to go.. selling a decent amount of ice cream still tho so cant complain


Do you have any places by us up north guys?


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> Its easy to give up on winter but we have a loooonng way to go.. selling a decent amount of ice cream still tho so cant complain


I got home at 435 and it was still light out, winter is almost over .


----------



## V_Scapes

Could care less about the plowing but a few more salt runs would be nice. Brought my guys in for a few days on firewood and got a jump on servicing equipment.


----------



## Petr51488

Do any of you guys have an ultrasonic cleaning machine for cleaning carbs? How do they work?


----------



## truckie80

J.Ricci said:


> He probably forgot his password, you know how alzheimer's can be


When he finds his readers, you’re gonna be in for it


----------



## LAB INC

HeatMiser said:


> Hope everyone had a great Christmas / New Years. Figured I would check in and see how everyone was making out with no snow yet and nothing for the foreseeable future. I knew most of you would be enjoying it. Happy to see Icey's around, is LAB still MIA?


Sadly, I’m still around. Could not remember my password. This winter is not even a winter, shame. She the heck is it going to snow. Sick of this warm and rain. Looks like the rest of this month is shot.


----------



## m_ice

Petr51488 said:


> Do any of you guys have an ultrasonic cleaning machine for cleaning carbs? How do they work?


Yes I have this 1, it works good for carbs 









2.5 Liter Ultrasonic Cleaner


Amazing deals on this 2.5 Liter Ultrasonic Cleaner at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com


----------



## V_Scapes

LAB INC said:


> Sadly, I’m still around. Could not remember my password. This winter is not even a winter, shame. She the heck is it going to snow. Sick of this warm and rain. Looks like the rest of this month is shot.


There he is!


----------



## treeguyry

@HeatMiser you summoned him! Welcome back LAB, we've missed your complaints


----------



## MKWL2

There was talk of some snow on Saturday if the trough tilted negative but I guess that’s off the table now. I’m betting on a snow event the very end of January, one the second week of Feb, two the last week of Feb and a big one first week of March…


----------



## BUFF

Petr51488 said:


> Do any of you guys have an ultrasonic cleaning machine for cleaning carbs? How do they work?


I bought a cleaner about 6 yrs ago for the injection mold shop I run which is used daily for 3-4hrs and it's been flawless.





Ultrasonic Cleaner SH300-10L


Ultrasonic Cleaner XPD360-8L 11.75"×9.5"×4"(Tank L×W×Depth). The XPD360-8L Ultrasonic Carburetor Cleaning System is perfect for cleaning small or medium-sized carburetors.



www.sharpertek.com





I bought the same unit a few years ago for home to cleaning firearms components which is run 6-8 hrs a month and is overkill but it should be good to go for a couple decades (I hope).
It's the old cry once-buy once scenario.


----------



## LAB INC

treeguyry said:


> @HeatMiser you summoned him! Welcome back LAB, we've missed your complaints


Thank you sir. The site would not be the same with out me.


----------



## djt1029

truckie80 said:


> When he finds his readers, you’re gonna be in for it


His wife can read it to him after she finishes her algebra homework


----------



## Tony_D

J.Ricci said:


> He probably forgot his password, you know how alzheimer's can be





truckie80 said:


> When he finds his readers, you’re gonna be in for it





djt1029 said:


> His wife can read it to him after she finishes her algebra homework


Lmao I love this site


----------



## shawn_

This is the most responsive the forum has been in a while


----------



## S_Marino87

shawn_ said:


> This is the most responsive the forum has been in a while


Couple guys come back around and next thing you know we'll all be in trouble with the plowsite police again


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

S_Marino87 said:


> Couple guys come back around and next thing you know we'll all be in trouble with the plowsite police again


They defunded the plowsite police a few months ago, currently letting the inmates run the asylum


----------



## Randall Ave

S_Marino87 said:


> Couple guys come back around and next thing you know we'll all be in trouble with the plowsite police again


Are you kidding, wait till you see some of the new adds.


----------



## J.Ricci

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> They defunded the plowsite police a few months ago, currently letting the inmates run the asylum


That’s how I got my star


----------



## truckie80

LAB INC said:


> Thank you sir. The site would not be the same with out me.


Missed the snow history lessons, any storm anniversaries coming up? Blizzard of ‘96 anniversary just passed


----------

